# ~~++October Bumpkins 2012++~~



## fifi-folle

Parenting thread is here :flower:


Hi :hi:

I think we still don't have a thread for all of us due in October 2012 so I've decided to break the ice and I hope many of you will join me very soon!!

This is my 5th pregnancy but I have only 2 children as I've had 2 losses previously. I'm [-o&lt; this little one will stick!!

I'll create a list of all of our due dates once we have a group!!

:hug: :friends:

Hi Madrid98 set this group up for all of us due in October, understandably since her loss she cannot keep the thread up so I have taken it over. PM me if you wish to be added to the list or if your details are incorrect :flower:
Here's to happy and healthy pregnancies for all 
Fiona

1st 
lovin_it
MrsR3AM5

2nd 
:blue:Flutterly:blue:Zachary Arthur Stephen Philbrick 2.13pm 26/09/12 7lbs 1oz
:pink:Hennerrz:pink:

3rd

4th
:blue:Twinkie210:blue: Liam Oliver 9:48am 28/09/12 9lb 6oz 
:pink:fifi-folle:pink:Cassandra Ann, 128am 06/10/12 8lb11oz 

5th
:pink:mel9996:pink: Madalynn Ann 9:05 pm 28/09/12 7 lbs 8oz
:blue:Ladybug2009:blue: Joshiem Miah 18/10/12 9lb 12.5oz

6th
:angel: Leinzlove :angel: due Jan
Messlette

7th
:pink:Hopeful42nd:pink: Ella Sophia 3:44 AM 08/10/12 7lbs 10 oz vbac
Tess.ie
:twinboys:ClairHawkins:twinboys:
:pink:TB82:pink:Sophie May,8lb 3oz, 10/10/12 at 12:34pm

8th
Feb4th2011

9th
mommybear77
october 10th

10th
:angel: Madrid98 :angel: due Feb
LarLar

11th
Emsmum
:pink:mumof1+1:pink:Faith Elizabeth 5.53am 23/10/12 8lb11oz

12th
kaylajade.x

13th
twokiddos
vicky n bump
Nixtey
sim2783
cazi77

14th
:pink:Feanorous:pink:
whoknowsx
:blue:ClaireMum:blue:

15th
:pink:annabelle29:pink: Audrey Priscilla, 5:41am, 10/11/12, 7.1 lbs
:blue:RussianDoll:blue:
:blue:em1980:blue:
:blue:FranciscaM:blue:

16th
Louise3512uk
demre810

17th
:blue:Lovebotlass17:blue: 

18th

19th
JayDee
TashTash

20th 
:pink:LittleSienna:pink:

21st
~TLC~

22nd
Ran
:blue: lindsinc :blue: Dawson Michael 8:29pm on Oct 16th. 8lbs 2oz and 22" long.
:pink:Lady-K:pink:Layla Rose born 3.51am 21/10/12


23rd
readywilling
:blue:mmafro:blue:
:pink:Leikela:pink: Kayla Josephine 10/21/12 at 1:58 AM. 9lbs. 1oz.
:pink:dizzydoll:pink: 26/10/12 2.25 pm Caoimhe Marie 8lbs

24th
pink_rulez
:pink:katealim:pink: Natalie Anne Waters

25th 
hopes
lucylu08
bethanchloe

26th

27th
glitterfly
Jleanne

28th 
FirstBaby4Viv
:pink:MiracleInNov:pink:
:blue:Maidelyn:blue: evan james 10.11.12 at 2358, 7lb 10 

29th 
lindblum 20/10/12 at 9:55pm
:blue:Cheshire:blue: Lucas Owen 29/10/12 at 9.11pm 9lbs 
lunar
:yellow:brookelyn1203:yellow:

30th
:pink:DeffleeMe:pink:

31st
:angel:Debzie :angel:
purplepeenut
Jelebi
MumtoJ
:blue:mellllly:blue: Daniel James Arnold arrived 28.10.12 at 5.10pm

November 1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th 6th 7th 

8th
CharlieKeys

*Bumpkin Babies*
26th Sept
2.13pm :blue:Flutterly:blue: Zachary Arthur Stephen Philbrick 7lbs 1oz

28th Sept
 9:48am :blue:Twinkie210:blue: Liam Oliver 9lb 6oz
9:05 pm :pink: Mel9996 :pink: Madalynn Ann 7 lbs 8oz

6th October
1 28am :pink:fifi-folle:pink: Cassandra Ann, 8lb11oz 

8th October
3 44am :pink:Hopeful42nd:pink: Ella Sophia 7lbs 10 oz 

10th October
12:34pm :pink:TB82:pink:Sophie May,8lb 3oz

11th October
5:41am :pink:annabelle29:pink: Audrey Priscilla 7.1 lbs

16th October
8:29pm :blue: lindsinc :blue: Dawson Michael 8lbs 2oz and 22" long.

18th October
:blue:Ladybug2009:blue: Joshiem Miah 9lb 12.5oz

20th October
9:55pm lindblum 

21st October
1:58 AM :pink:Leikela:pink: Kayla Josephine 9lbs 1oz.
3.51am :pink:Lady-K:pink:Layla Rose

23rd October
5.53am :pink:mumof1+1:pink: Faith Elizabeth 8lb11oz

24th October
:pink:katealim:pink: Natalie Anne Waters

26th October 
2.25 pm :pink:Dizzydoll:pink: Caoimhe Marie 8lbs

28th October
5.10pm :blue:mellllly:blue: Daniel James Arnold 

29th October
9.11pm :blue:Cheshire:blue: Lucas Owen 9lbs 

10th Novemberr
2358 :blue:Maidelyn:blue: Evan James, 7lb 10


----------



## whoknowsx

As of right now, I'm due October 14th!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome whoknows!!! Congrats on your :bfp:

My due date is the 6th but I think it may change once I have the scan.

X


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi ladies! I got my bfp yesterday, at (I think) 9dpo which would make my due date around the 16tg October I think? I'm rubbish at these things!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome Louise! I always use apps to calculate edd as I have no idea how they do it. Your little girl is soooooo cute!!


----------



## Louise3512uk

Thank you :) shes called Lilia, that's an old photo she's going to be 17 months tomorrow :) I used an online thing to calculate mine too but my af was a week late last month so was surprised I caught this month as I was just guessing when I ovulated tbh! I could be slightly further along but not much! October seems a long old way off right now!


----------



## twokiddos

Hi Ladies!!!!! Got my bfp on friday at 13dpo! So excited to be having a little pumpkin this October 13th! Congrats to you all on your BFPs! Hope to get to you know throughout this fun journey


----------



## demre810

Hi Ladies - I'm excited to join your club. After 7 months ttc I got my 1st bfp yesterday! EDD is 10/16!


----------



## Madrid98

twokiddos said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!! Got my bfp on friday at 13dpo! So excited to be having a little pumpkin this October 13th! Congrats to you all on your BFPs! Hope to get to you know throughout this fun journey




demre810 said:


> Hi Ladies - I'm excited to join your club. After 7 months ttc I got my 1st bfp yesterday! EDD is 10/16!

Congratulations and welcome!!! I better start a group list soon. Probably tonight or tomorrow..

Nice to know I'm not alone in this journey!:hugs:


----------



## Louise3512uk

Demre I think I'm due on the 16th too :)


----------



## demre810

Thanks Madrid and Louise! I am very cautiously excited - only my dh knows so it's nice to have someone else to share this with :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Same here, I just had to tell the girls on here from my pregnancy journey with my daughter as we're all still in touch, maybe we'll all still be in touch when our LO's are 18months plus! We're trying to keep it quiet until 12 weeks but I was so poorly with Lilia that it might be very difficult if I'm the same this time!


----------



## demre810

I certainly hope so - you're going to have your hands full with 2 little ones! I'm considering telling my immediate family around 8 weeks, but we'll see how I feel. My family lives in another state, so it will be easy to keep the secret from them for a while.


----------



## demre810

Ladies, could someone please tell me how to customize my "family status" in my profile? I see a lot of ladies with "a little big pregnant" and other statuses that are not on the drop down menu. Thanks a bunch! :)


----------



## Madrid98

I think you have to go to edit profile info. Sorry but usually I have to try a million times before I can manage to change it myself :blush:

I've already told a few people but they are the ones that will be supportive either way. 

Did you very bad ms with your first one Louise? Mine has always been mild.


----------



## Louise3512uk

I had ms up until about 35 weeks with my first!! But I had horrible food aversions and postural hypotension which meant my blood pressure dropped suddenly everytime I stood or sat up! That was horrible, then I developed SPD later on which I'm half expecting to get again as I think it's pretty much a given if you've had it before? I had a poorly pregnancy but then she slept through from 7 weeks and has always been a dream baby so I believe in the saying the harder the pregnancy the easier the baby!! Haha! My hubby deployed to afghan when she was 11 weeks old and came home when she was 9 months so very happy this time that he's due to be in the country for the next year and a half!

What number baby is this for everyone? And how were your other pregnancies if youve had any?


----------



## Madrid98

This my 3rd. My two first pregnancies were great. I had no problems at all with either of them. Ms was obvious for the first trimester but nothing major. With my dd I had sort of swollen face and feet, so I looked horrendous, lol With my ds was the opposite. With the other two everything was different from the beginning, I guess my body was telling me they won't last. who knows?


----------



## Louise3512uk

Who knows. I had a mc before I fell pregnant with Lilia, only a cycle between. I am already concerned as I don't have sore boobs yet and the last two times that's been my first sign so hoping its on it's way!! Silly but camt help worrying over everything x


----------



## annabelle29

Hi ladies, can I join?

Got my :bfp: last Thursday, so puts my due date at October 15. :happydance: I'm an October baby myself, so I'm super excited to have a lil pumpkin like me!!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome annabelle!!! Congrats on your BFP!!! I have to do the list later:blush:


----------



## twokiddos

This will be our third baby. My other 2 pregnancies were good. Noticeable ms in the first trimester with both but nothing major either. I had some pregnancy induced tachycardia with my second (not fun) but both babies came out happy and healthy and slept beautifully from the start. Hoping this one will be the same  can't wait to get my bump!!!!!


----------



## mel9996

hello ladies!!! my LMP was Jan 4th i tested 14 dpo and got my BFP! my due date is october 11th!!! my moms bday is october 15th so maybe i could hold out a little longer haha


----------



## demre810

Congrats ladies! This is my first pregnancy - I've been cramping for the last couple of days and have tender bbs. Hopefully these are good signs. I've tested 4 days in a row now and the lines have become darker each day :)


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi everyone! Can I join you?

I am due 12th October, got my BFP on Saturday!

I am very excited, this will be my first.

X


----------



## Louise3512uk

Congrats to the new ladies! We're filling up fast already! X


----------



## Madrid98

Yay!!!!! New bumps!!! Welcome. I'll add you to the list.


----------



## mommybear77

Hi, my name is Shannon and I am due on October 9th with our second. :)


----------



## Madrid98

Hi Shannon!! Welcome!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

My EDD for now is October 8th! Thanksgiving (in Canada)!!! It will also be the one year anniversary of me quitting smoking! Karma rocks! 

I was having cramps up until 3 days ago, and my nipples aren't as sore. They only wee sore to touch. I've felt a little queezy once in awhile, but I don't know if that has to do with the pregnancy or what? It could have been nerves, when I get over tired I sometimes get that sick feeling too... I desperately want strong symptoms...


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats and welcome to the newbies!! I'm super stocked for all the pumkins coming our way. My DS is a Sept baby, so my babies will be 4 years apart. I'm thinking that's a good age difference; hopefully he'll want to be my little helper at times. :baby:

I don't have many symptoms yet. Sore bbs, cramping off and on and extremely tired and moody. That part sucks, but hoping it evens out soon enough. 

I'm pretty excited and anxious for my first scan on March 7. It'll really hit me when I hear that heartbeat. I remember it being so emotional the first time I heard it.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm having my scan next Tuesday and can't wait. I've been having the flu the past 3 days and feeling terrible. Today I ended up with a bit of hives reaction but I think is because I was wearing too many clothes as when I took off my jumper it improved a lot. 

My kids are March and June babies the have 3 years 3 months gap and I think that's reasonable too. I wished I had my ds before but we were trying then for 9 months with no luck. The gap now is going to be even greater!! lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi ladies, 
Mind if I join in? I'm due Oct 7-9th area, 9th if you go by LMP but 7 if you go by my early ovation from triggering. Congrats to all of you! So exciting!!! This will be my second baby, my son is 12 months.


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats and welcome Hopeful!!!


----------



## twokiddos

Welcome and congrats hopeful!!!!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! How are you all doing? My ms has started so I'm feeling :thumbup:

Hope you'll have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## annabelle29

You're feeling good about MS? :haha: That's funny. Do you mean it's just a reminder that your bubs is doing well enough in there to make you sick? 

I woke up in the middle of the night last night to pee, and woke up with awful night sweats. Has anyone had those yet?
I was so panicked that I was going to have a miscarriage due to low progesterone (since night sweats can be a symtpom of that) that I couldn't fall back asleep for 2 hours! It was awful. Called my dr this am and they said it's perfectly normal with the hormones trying to balance and not to worry, so that made me feel better. That was just a terrible feeling and I hope I can chill out and just go with the flow from now on. :wacko:


----------



## Madrid98

I'm feeling good because it gives me a bit of reassurance. Hopefully all will be well this time around.

I've had weird dreams but not the sweats.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I've has weird dreams, waking for a 3 hour stretch middle of the night, no ms but today was the first full meal I've eaten in 3 days, I've just picked at food and snacked on yogurt and fruit. After eating my meal I feel so full I'm having shortness of breath!


----------



## twokiddos

I totally understand how ms can give you reassurance. As much as I hate it, today was my first day of feeling some mild ms. I ended up having to pack some trail mix in my purse today and nibbled on some to keep my belly calm. This would be the earliest my ms has ever shown up. I'm hoping it doesn't get too bad. 

I don't really get true night sweats but I feel like my body is running hot. I usually snuggle under blankets on the couch and I've found myself not needing them. I go outside when envy one else is wearing jackets and I don't need one. I guess it's just another way our bodies handle the preggers hormones. 

Hope everyone had a great day!!!!! Woot woot for the weekend!!!!! Anyone have any fun plans?


----------



## Athomemum

This is my second baby and I think we're due 6th Oct although I have a feeling it might be a bit later after my scan. DS will be 3 on the 19th October so I've got two very close birthdays. I hope they'll enjoy having birthdays so close together :haha:


----------



## Emsmum

I'm new to this forum so be gentle on me :)

I'm expecting my second on 15th October (I think). I have a daughter who is 2 nearly 3 so 3 years 5 month age gap.... eek!

Feeling very crampy and exhausted and have had waves of nausea too but not full MS yet...

Off to try and figure out photos and tickers!
x


----------



## Emsmum

testing the ticker.....


----------



## Emsmum

yay!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome Emsmum!! The ticker looks fab!


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi Ladies. Can I join you? In shock at BFP with 6 month old. We were NTNP but as it took 18 months with ds thought we were pretty safe, d'oh! Lots of symptoms I didn't notice til after bfp, wine tasting funny made me test :lol:

Due 7th as far as I can tell


----------



## Madrid98

Hi fifi!! It's nice you didn't have to try. That way you managed to avoid all the stress :haha:


----------



## Emsmum

Congratulations Fifi!

Short age gap means they'll probably grow up close though - there is only 16 months between me and my brother and we were like twins growing up!

It was coffee tasting funny that made me test. Complete shock as I'd convinced myself it would take ages to fall.....

Is anyone struggling to sleep? I'm restless and I just can't seem to get comfy


----------



## fifi-folle

Pregnancy insomnia has kicked in for me. That and weeing lots. I had both last time too!

I'm glad I didn't find out til now as all my m/cs were straight after bfp at 3-5 weeks. Now just stressed about how I'm going to cope with 2 and feeling guilty my son won't have us exclusively for long.

I guess I should set up a ticker...gonna have to accept I am having another baby!


----------



## TashTash

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join you? Due on 19th October :happydance:

I already have a 20 month old little man. Im currently living in Germany where my husband who is in the army is based. He is currently deployed in Afghanistan and we conceived a RnR baby :winkwink:

Nice to meet you all xx


----------



## annabelle29

Emsmum said:


> I'm new to this forum so be gentle on me :)
> 
> I'm expecting my second on 15th October (I think). I have a daughter who is 2 nearly 3 so 3 years 5 month age gap.... eek!
> 
> Feeling very crampy and exhausted and have had waves of nausea too but not full MS yet...
> 
> Off to try and figure out photos and tickers!
> x

You're due the same day as me (so far)!! Welcome! My DS will be 4 years and 1 month when this pumpin shows up. 3 1/2 is a good age gap. :thumbup:


----------



## annabelle29

fifi-folle said:


> Pregnancy insomnia has kicked in for me. That and weeing lots. I had both last time too!
> 
> I'm glad I didn't find out til now as all my m/cs were straight after bfp at 3-5 weeks. Now just stressed about how I'm going to cope with 2 and feeling guilty my son won't have us exclusively for long.
> 
> I guess I should set up a ticker...gonna have to accept I am having another baby!

Welcome!! The good thing about having babies so close is that your oldest will probaby adjust quickly and won't even remember a time of being an only child! 

I've had the pregnancy insomnia also. I wake up in the middle of the night stressing about finances and whatever. It's hard not to stress at first, but it all works out. That's what everyone keeps telling me, so I'm going with that. :flower:


----------



## Emsmum

Yay Annabelle a bump buddy!

I really wanted a 3 1/2 year gap so am really chuffed :thumbup: It still doesn't feel quite real though? Apart from all the symptoms lol. Don't think I'll quite believe it till I've had a scan and I have a bump lol

Glad its not just me with the insomnia.... from 3 weeks on I've been exhausted 9-10 hours a night then suddenly 3 nights ago I've been laid awake ever since??

Welcome Tashtash :)


----------



## Feanorous

Hi Ladies

Can I join you? :)

I'm 29, married, live in Surrey (UK) and this will be our first baby. I've had a MMC about 18 months ago and two chemicals in the last 6 months. So hoping for a sticky baby!

No symptoms at all so far though. It's making me a bit worried but I know every pregnancy is different and I am trying to stay positive.

Looking forward to getting to know you all. 

x


----------



## Emsmum

Congratulations Feanorous :)


----------



## annabelle29

Feanorous said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join you? :)
> 
> I'm 29, married, live in Surrey (UK) and this will be our first baby. I've had a MMC about 18 months ago and two chemicals in the last 6 months. So hoping for a sticky baby!
> 
> No symptoms at all so far though. It's making me a bit worried but I know every pregnancy is different and I am trying to stay positive.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> x

Welcome!! Hope it's a sticky bean for you. Seems like chemicals happen VERY early in pregnancy, so you would seem to be out of the woods on that. Happy and healthy 9 months to you! :flower:


----------



## annabelle29

Agreed, Emsmum! I know my pumpkin seed is there, but I just want to hear the heartbeat and see that it's there. The bump is always fun when it first shows up too! :haha:


----------



## fifi-folle

feanorous - congrats! I've been through 4 losses (early m/cs), I got early scans with my last preg which helped, are you getting anything like that?


----------



## Feanorous

Hi Guys, thanks for the welcome!

Must admit, I am glad I found this thread, it's a bit smaller than the HUGE October Pumpkins in 'pregnancy buddies'. I posted on there a few times but I was starting to think my posts were invisible as no one replied :)

FiFi - I have my doctors appointment on Thursday and I am going to ask if I can have an early scan. Hopefully they will say yes, but I have also booked a private early scan when I will be 7w+6. 

When I went to the doctors last week to ask for blood tests to look at my HCG, I said to him I have had two chemical pregnancies and he looked at me totally blankly....then later in the conversation he asked "What do you mean by a chemical pregnancy?"!! I had to explain it to him lol.

Is anyone else having an early scan soon, or had one already? If so, how far along will you be?

x


----------



## fifi-folle

I had that with docs before! Last time I was scanned at 5 wks and 6 wks then had to wait til 12wks. My scan pics are in preg journal which is linked in parenting one. Seeing the heart beat at 6 wks really calmed me down!


----------



## Madrid98

I had my scan today and we saw the sac and something that looked like the little bean. Change my dates to 6wks even and my due date to 9/10/12. Based on my last opk it sounds right I'm 6 wks today. She didn't take too long with me as she thought it was too early to see anything so I should get another scan on 23/02 and I hope to see more then. I'm praying for a hb!!

Welcome to all the new ladies. I'm sorry if I haven't updated the list but I'll do it probably this weekend when I have a bit more free time. I've been having exams this week so it's a bit complicated.


----------



## Emsmum

Glad your scan went well Madrid and fingers crossed you get to hear a heartbeat at the next one :)

Feanorous I know what you mean... I posted in the gianormous October thread too but as I work full time and have a 2 year old too I just can't keep up!! So glad I found this one.

Madrid hope your exams are going well

xx


----------



## Feanorous

Hey Emsmum, wow working full time and a 2 year old! You must be a busy lady!

I told my sister last night, which I am glad I did because it was good to have someone to talk to. Dh doesn't really get it! I think until he actually sees something on the scan etc he won't believe it.

I did my final digi this morning, it came up with pregnant 3+ within 45 seconds! That made me feel better as still no symptoms. I have to step away from the tests now though!

Madrid, sounds like the scan went well! It's prob just a tad too early to see hb :)

Hope you all have lovely days today.
Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi, Ladies! I'm due October 6. However, it could change after my first scan. I didn't "O" until CD 18. My Dr. said 4 days may not be enough to change my EDD. So, I'm sticking with LMP unless he changes it.

I don't have my first scan until Feb. 27, I'll be around 8 weeks. This is my second pregnancy. I had my first last April.


----------



## fifi-folle

yay someone else with a small age gap!

My son is almost 7 months and this baby is a bit of a surprise (it took us 18 months with my son, thought we were safe, didn't even bd around ov time but it's thrown by bf'ing)


----------



## annabelle29

Glad your tests went well, Madrid. Can't wait until we all get around 8 weeks and get the have the scans. I feel like I'm in limbo until then. Three weeks to go and it's taking forever already!! I don't want to rush the pregnancy, but come on already. :coffee:


----------



## readynwilling

Im about to join the 2 under 2 club.... J is 11months and i got a faint bfp today. I'll be retesting in a few days. But tentitively dd is Oct 23rd.

My Name is Sara, Nice to meet you all and congrats!


----------



## twokiddos

readynwilling said:


> Im about to join the 2 under 2 club.... J is 11months and i got a faint bfp today. I'll be retesting in a few days. But tentitively dd is Oct 23rd.
> 
> My Name is Sara, Nice to meet you all and congrats!

Congrats you to honey!!!!!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!


Madrid... Glad your scan went well!!!! Can't wait till I get mine..... March 9th is sooooo far off


----------



## Emsmum

Feanorous make that now working full time with a 2 year old and pregnant to boost.... I'm exhausted! :sleep:

Congratulations and welcome to Readynwilling and Leinzlove :)

I realised with a shock last night that I have a tiny bump!! My work trousers (which fit just a week ago) don't even zip any more and the button is about 3 inches away from closing :wacko: I'd heard that you stretched quicker second time round but that is ridiculous!!!

Very jealous at you all having scans at 8 weeks... I've still got another 7 weeks to wait until 12 weeks.... feels like a lifetime away!


----------



## mmafro

Hi ladies, yesturday i got my BFP at 10dpo, very strong line came up right away..My due date is Oct 23...Dh and I tried for 10 months and finally on our last chance ( hubby being deployed feb 29th) we did it :) I am still in shock and also so very nervous, im worried bout miscarriage, and workng full time and raising my 4 yr old while hubby is away....Sorry to rant a bit, i am so very excited, but is it normal to be this worried as wel???


----------



## Feanorous

Welcome to all the new ladies :)

I need some positive vibes today. I am just feeling down about it all!

I went to the doctor this morning, she was lovely and she has referred me for an early scan because of my history. So it will probably be in about 10 days when I'm closer to 7 weeks. Thats good and I am pleased, I just can't help but feel this is all in my head...I have NO symptoms at all. 

I didn't do a test today, but I am feeling so tempted to buy one on my way home just to try and reassure myself!

Argh why does this have to be so worry-some?!

x x x


----------



## annabelle29

Emsmum said:


> Feanorous make that now working full time with a 2 year old and pregnant to boost.... I'm exhausted! :sleep:
> 
> Congratulations and welcome to Readynwilling and Leinzlove :)
> 
> I realised with a shock last night that I have a tiny bump!! My work trousers (which fit just a week ago) don't even zip any more and the button is about 3 inches away from closing :wacko: I'd heard that you stretched quicker second time round but that is ridiculous!!!
> 
> Very jealous at you all having scans at 8 weeks... I've still got another 7 weeks to wait until 12 weeks.... feels like a lifetime away!

I'm so glad I'm not the only one that is seeming to get a bump already! Not even 6 weeks, and my pants are getting tighter. :dohh:

I know how you feel about being tired too! I work full time and have a 3 1/2 year old to chase around. It will probably make this pregnancy go by faster being so much busier this time around, I imagine.


----------



## annabelle29

mmafro said:


> Hi ladies, yesturday i got my BFP at 10dpo, very strong line came up right away..My due date is Oct 23...Dh and I tried for 10 months and finally on our last chance ( hubby being deployed feb 29th) we did it :) I am still in shock and also so very nervous, im worried bout miscarriage, and workng full time and raising my 4 yr old while hubby is away....Sorry to rant a bit, i am so very excited, but is it normal to be this worried as wel???

Welcome and congrats!! It took me almost a week to not be in shock (we were trying for 14 months) and to be excited. I was stressed, nervous and not super excited at first. BUT once it kicked it that I am really pregnant, I calmed down. Let your hormones try to even out a bit, then I'm sure you'll be fine. :flower:


----------



## Emsmum

Feanorous sending you big hugs and lots of positive vibes :hugs: Did you buy tests on your way home? Its worth testing again if it helps you relax more. Really glad you have a scan date to look forward too. Just remember lots of women get no symptoms at all :)

Mmafro congratulations and welcome :) its perfectly normal to worry... I worry about how I'll cope with it all - 2 1/2 year old, commuting, full time work... and still worrying about miscarriage too :wacko: It doesn't quite feel real yet?


----------



## demre810

I had my first scan yesterday (5w1d) and saw the gestational sac. Dr said everything looks right on track, but I am more anxious now than I was before the scan! I go back when I will be 8w for a follow up - it will be my first "real" appt (doc didn't take any blood or due any testing other than ultrasound). Has anyone else had an early scan?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's a really early scan? Do you have health concerns that made them do one so early. Most early scans are 6-7 weeks as they most likely detect a heartbeat then.


----------



## demre810

I was on clomid and they wanted to make sure that it wasn't ectopic. I am so impatient - waiting these next couple weeks to see/hear hb is going to drive me nuts!


----------



## Leinzlove

Great to hear your scan went well. My Dr. won't see me until I'm 8 weeks. Long wait, I can't wait to see my baby! 

I'm very happy that my children will be close in age. I actually got my :bfp: after 5 months of ttc.

How are you all feeling?


----------



## fifi-folle

ladies, 6-8wks for a scan is much better than waiting til 12!!!! In the UK unless there are concerns you aren't scanned early. I had early ones last time due to recurrent losses but since I had my son last july I doubt I'd get one!!

Feanorous - how are you feeling today? It does get easier. Sometimes symptoms don't kick in til 6wks+


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fifi folle - that's crazy you ladies have to wait so long. I know lots of the other uk ladies are booming early scans privately and paying for them as its the peace of mind they crave.

Demre 810 - I also was on clomid but aren't too concerned as no bleeding which normally happens with eptopic. It's nice you get to know things are good for now. Did they give you s pic?


----------



## ~TLC~

If my calculations are correct I'll be due October 21st! Or until the doctor says otherwise. This will be my second pregnancy I currently have a 1 year old.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome Leinzlove, readywilling, mmafro and ~TLC~ !!! So nice to have more October due babies around! Hope you'll enjoy being a part of this thread.



Feanorous said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies :)
> 
> I need some positive vibes today. I am just feeling down about it all!
> 
> I went to the doctor this morning, she was lovely and she has referred me for an early scan because of my history. So it will probably be in about 10 days when I'm closer to 7 weeks. Thats good and I am pleased, I just can't help but feel this is all in my head...I have NO symptoms at all.
> 
> I didn't do a test today, but I am feeling so tempted to buy one on my way home just to try and reassure myself!
> 
> Argh why does this have to be so worry-some?!
> 
> x x x

I know how you feel! I've been a bit down lately myself and that's why I was missing for a few days. I couldn't bear it after having the scan all the paranoia kick in. :wacko: But we have to be positive because it isn't gonna change things either way. So let's enjoy it while we can! :hugs:



demre810 said:


> I had my first scan yesterday (5w1d) and saw the gestational sac. Dr said everything looks right on track, but I am more anxious now than I was before the scan! I go back when I will be 8w for a follow up - it will be my first "real" appt (doc didn't take any blood or due any testing other than ultrasound). Has anyone else had an early scan?

I had my scan last tuesday too and according to the doctor it was way too early to see anything apart from the sac. I really think it depends on the machine they use because other people get something at nearly 5wks scans. Unfortunately we'll have to wait a bit longer to find out for sure if all is ok. Mine is next Thrusday, when is yours?



fifi-folle said:


> ladies, 6-8wks for a scan is much better than waiting til 12!!!! In the UK unless there are concerns you aren't scanned early. I had early ones last time due to recurrent losses but since I had my son last july I doubt I'd get one!!
> 
> Feanorous - how are you feeling today? It does get easier. Sometimes symptoms don't kick in til 6wks+

fifi I'm also in the uk and they booked this early scan due to my previous 2 losses. The gp said she won't do my antenatal booking until I get confirmation from EPAU that all is well. Maybe ask and you'll get an early one too :shrug:


----------



## fifi-folle

I spoke to the hospital earlier re my losses and endo and they won't see me, consultant just said to take low dose aspirin like I did with DS, boo.


----------



## Madrid98

Aww, that's a shame! I have 2 children but the mc's happened after them so maybe that's the reason why. Maybe with bait of luck you'll get the booking around 10-11 wks. Xx


----------



## Emsmum

I know I won't get a scan till 12 weeks.... though the first 2 have gone so fast so hopefully the next 6 will too!!

Welcome new ladies - loving having lots of October ladies to chat to!


----------



## Feanorous

Hi Ladies :)

Hope you are all feeling ok?

I got my letters through, my scan is next Thursday, I'll be 6+4 so we'll just have to wait and see how it goes. At least it's not too long to wait.

x x x


----------



## demre810

Hopeful42nd - they did give me a pic :) 

I am 5w3d today (give or take a day - dr wasn't able to give a definitive due date yet). I have very very tender bbs, been exhausted by 8pm, and had waves of nausea (but have not vomited, thank goodness!). 

My next dr appt. is 3/6...I don't know if I have the patience to wait!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Feanorous - ill be approx the same for my scan, which is this coming Tuesday!

Ladies - lets start posting those pics ! :)


----------



## Emsmum

Oh please do post pics ladies,I wanna see tiny baby scan pics (seen as I have to wait so long to see my own) 

Feanorous best of luck for the scan :)

Anyone else turning into an emotional wreck??? Well and truely fell out with OH on Thursday night as was just such a grumpy mare.... and started feeling all teary at work by the end of the day on Friday just simply because things were all a bit busy and much....

Looking forward to being 6 weeks on Monday... for some reason that feels like so much of a milestone??


----------



## Leinzlove

I think that is so stupid! Dr.'s and hospitals refusing to see you! My sister had a mc, got pregnant, so much blood was awful. Went to the hospital and they refused to see her... Her husband took her to 2 more hospitals before they could get one to check her out. She got a scan and the pregnancy went on to term.

It really makes me mad! So, why won't they see you? Because if you're mc theres nothing they can do for you? But, they could reassure you.

I'm sorry for those waiting 12 weeks or not getting a scan at all in the First Trimester. What if you didn't know your dates? Would you get a scan earlier? I thought waiting 8 weeks was terrible.


----------



## Emsmum

If you didn't know your dates then they'd organise one sooner - but you then wouldn't get your 12 week scan. Its because we have free healthcare - they can't afford regular scans for everyone? You get the 2 scans 'free' on the NHS at 12 weeks and at 20 weeks and you only get more on top of that if there's a risk of some sort or they need to keep an eye on you for some reason... I've just had the one healthy pregnancy so there is no reason (yet) for them to give me any more scans than the standard.

Fifi folle I'm surprised too they won't give you an early scan.... would you consider booking a private one? I'm tempted this time... I'm impatient already!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Unfortunately I can't afford it. All our losses were before 6 weeks so past the risk period for us.


----------



## Feanorous

Morning all :)

Good idea for us to post the scan pics. Now I have a date, its all I can think about. I am feeling worried again, arghhh!

I had two FRER's laying around the house so on Thursday night when I got home from work I did one and the test line was darker than the control line, so I was really happy with that. Then this morning I did the other one, and I think the test line is slightly lighter than Thursday, and the control line is darker...should I be worried?
I wanted to do it for reassurance but now I have worried myself. I just wish I had some symptoms by now!!

I know there could be more dye in the one from today, but it is just making me nervy!

https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/249/imag0541p.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Emsmum

Try not to worry hun.... there could be all sorts of reasons - if your wee today is more dilute then that would give a weaker response. its still a positive test :)

Try to relax and put it out of your mind... and remember you have a scan to put your mind at ease this week! :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

I know it's hard but hpts are not quantitive thet just tell you if you are pregnant. You are most definitely pregnant!!! I totally understand how nervous you must be, I was with my son, but you have your scan next week and you will see the little heart fluttering away and probably cry if you're anything like me! I'm saying all this but I didn't chill out til I could feel ds moving!!! I did buy a doppler at about 14 weeks which gave me reassurance. Take care x


----------



## demre810

Ladies - Hopefully this works...my first ultrasound at 5w1d! Not much to see yet...
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound2 2:15.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JayDee

Hi all - I'm due 19th Oct. I think that might be put forward a bit at my scan as I have a short cycle, but baby will probably come on a date with a 2 at the beginning - I already have a 2 yr old and he was 10 days late.

I'm not that great at keeping up with threads, but will try honest!


----------



## ClairHawkins

Hi Ladies can I join you? I am due October 10th, this will be baby no 7 ;)


----------



## Madrid98

demre810 said:


> Ladies - Hopefully this works...my first ultrasound at 5w1d! Not much to see yet...

Very nice demre! I'm sure you'll see more next time around.:thumbup:



JayDee said:


> Hi all - I'm due 19th Oct. I think that might be put forward a bit at my scan as I have a short cycle, but baby will probably come on a date with a 2 at the beginning - I already have a 2 yr old and he was 10 days late.
> 
> I'm not that great at keeping up with threads, but will try honest!

Welcome JayDee!! Congrats on your BFP! Don't worry about not posting much, we are all different and it depends on time and many more things!



ClairHawkins said:


> Hi Ladies can I join you? I am due October 10th, this will be baby no 7 ;)

Congrats Clair!! Welcome to the group!! If you have 7 what do you have and what would you like to have?


----------



## Feanorous

Hi girls

How are you all? Good weekends?

I am ok-ish. Trying so desperately hard not to worry, but its impossible!!
I had a bad day on Saturday, I just did not feel anything and I was convinced its all over. 
You will all think I am completely nuts, but I'm going to tell you/ask anyway! :)

As I was so worried, I went and bought 2 more clearblue digitals on Sunday morning. Did one with FMU, and it came up pregnant 3+ at 2 minutes and 5 seconds (after finished dipping). 

The thing is, when I did two digi's last week, they came up pregnant 3+ within 40 seconds! Do you think there is a reason why, like my hcg is possibly less? Arggh. 

Sorry to be the crazy one again! lol. 

I sort of can't wait until Thursday scan, but I am just so worried about it as well. I am mentally preparing myself for bad news, just to try and protect myself a bit I think. 

xxx


----------



## dizzydoll

Hi ladies mind if I join? :)
My current due date is 23rd October :happydance:


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi to the new ladies!
Only 3 days til your scan feanorous, hopefully that will reassure you.
I'm a bit worried myself as I have lower right sided pain that's been getting worse over the past 24hrs. My hospital are useless and don't seem to think it's anything to worry about, I even had to say could it be ectopic? DH is fuming. Paracetamol is doing nothing :( but no appts til tomorrow, I wasn't even told what to do if it gets worse. DH wants to take me to A&E but I'm not keen.


----------



## ClairHawkins

I have four boys 18, 16, 8 and 9 months and two girls 12 and 7. Another girl would be nice but i dont really mind just a heathy happy baby that sleeps would be nice lol x

Hope all goes well for you fen and fifi x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Fifi better to be safe than sorry hun, how's the pain now?

Sorry ladies already not keeping up very well! Hi and congrats to new faces! Well my MS has kicked in with a vengeance and am feeling queasy and sick 100% of the time! Only been sick once though!! My heart is thudding sometimes and I feel lightheaded, does anyone else get this? Already struggling with school runs for my step son who lives with us and changing nappies is interesting!!


----------



## fifi-folle

went to a&e in the end after nhs 24 told me to. Lots of waiting around but confirmed not ectopic, no cysts must be endo scar tissue tearing. Saw little bean with heartbeat. Still sore though :( but I was sore all through pregnancy with Cameron


----------



## mel9996

so sunday couldnt keep anything down..throwing up and diarrhea all day..so i went to the ER i got 3000ml of fluid but i guess the good thing about it i got an early ultrasound. im 6 weeks and 4 days the baby is in a good position and i heard the heartbeat.


----------



## Feanorous

fifi-folle said:


> went to a&e in the end after nhs 24 told me to. Lots of waiting around but confirmed not ectopic, no cysts must be endo scar tissue tearing. Saw little bean with heartbeat. Still sore though :( but I was sore all through pregnancy with Cameron

Oh so pleased for you fifi! :)
I bet you feel a bit better after knowing its all ok...
Thursday can't come quick enough for me now!
x


----------



## Madrid98

I'm glad is all ok fifi!! You saw your little bean, how sweet!

Feanorous my scan is also on Thursday at 9am. Can't wait!!

Clair you have a bit of both so I guess it doesn't really matter if boy or girl but it'll be nice another girl to be even :winkwink:

Louise and mel so sorry about your ms being so bad. I'm constantly nauseous but never fully sick. Don't know what's best sometimes, lol


----------



## annabelle29

Welcome and congrats to the newbies!! I remember you Dizzydoll from another thread. :thumbup:

Well, have had a rough couple days. Last night I had a bit of brown spotting so started to worry. This am had some red spotting when I wiped. Called the dr and they asked the standard q's, but basically said just wait it out unless you start full on bleeding or have severe cramping or pain. 

Anyone else have any spotting like this where the pregnancy turned out okay?? I'm totally stressed and been in tears all morning at work; I can't think about anything else. :cry:


----------



## Madrid98

Oh annabelle! I'm so sorry you're going through this. I've had 2 mc's but they both were when I was 10wks so there was no hope then. You are early so it can be old blood. I read of so many ladies bleeding early in the pregnancy & their little beans are ok. Try to keep well hydrated & rest. Have you considered taking the day off tomorrow?


----------



## Feanorous

Madrid98 said:


> I'm glad is all ok fifi!! You saw your little bean, how sweet!
> 
> Feanorous my scan is also on Thursday at 9am. Can't wait!!
> 
> Clair you have a bit of both so I guess it doesn't really matter if boy or girl but it'll be nice another girl to be even :winkwink:
> 
> Louise and mel so sorry about your ms being so bad. I'm constantly nauseous but never fully sick. Don't know what's best sometimes, lol[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I wish mine was 9am! I have to wait until 6pm :)
> Definitely update us as soon as xx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Annanelle huge hugs, how scary and how awful they're just making you wait it out? Can't you go to an early pregnancy unit for a scan to see everything's ok? I had a bleed when pregnant with my daughter, around this point. It was pink then red but not much, I got a scan and everything was fine and had a healthy pregnancy and have a gorgeous 17 month old :) think positive (as you can) and keep asking for reassurance if you need it, that's what they're there for x


----------



## annabelle29

Thank you Madrid and Louise. It's nice to have support during these scary times. :hugs: 

I'm just trying to stay as calm as I can and take it easy. I was hoping my dr would want to do an early ultrasound just to make sure, but they don't. I did bump up my 8 week appt 5 days, so now it's next Friday. I just have to wait it out I guess and hope for the best, but also try to prepare for the worst just in case. So far, no pain or heavy bleeding, so that's a plus.


----------



## Leikela

Hi ladies!

It is so nice to have a thread just for October babies! I am due October 20th! So far, so good. I am 5 weeks and only have sore boobs, minor cramping (it has subsided quite a bit), some mood swings and sensitivity to smells. No nausea or MS yet but I hear that comes around 6 weeks. So I will enjoy my last week of loving and enjoying food. LOL :)


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome Leikela!!! Nice to see you around here too!!

Annabelle how are you feeling today?


----------



## annabelle29

Well, I'm about the same as yesterday. The spotting subsided for the most part yesterday, but it's back again this am when wiping. Same, reddish pink color. Some dull achy cramps, but I can't tell if that's different from before this started or not. It just sucks to sit in limbo wondering what will happen. I might just call and ask to get an ultrasound if this continues for several more days; I hate the not knowing. 

Hope everyone else is feeling better than me! Post any ultrasound pics you girls get soon. :flower:


----------



## fifi-folle

Here's my pic from yesterday:
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7191/6774899620_1e0ef837e9.jpg

It's not great but bubs is definitely there. Really high up in uterus. I'm still struggling to believe I'm preg again but so, so tired.


----------



## Madrid98

That's a nice pic fifi! I'm very tired too.

Annabelle you can always insist. They will send you to the EPAU to make sure all is ok.


----------



## Emsmum

Annabelle big hugs to you :hugs: Make sure you rest up if you can. I remember last pregnancy a friend bled on and off like that for several weeks she now has a healthy gorgeous 2 year old so hang in there is doesn't mean bad news yet. I agree though try and get yourself into an early pregnancy unit for a scan if you can?

Love the scan pic fififolle!

I'm working up to telling work.... wish me luck!! They should be fine about it, my boss is lovely, I'm just a wuss lol! I need to tell now as I'm quite swollen and my uniform is getting unconfortable..... no idea what I'll do if I grow out of my uniform before 12 weeks!

Pretty tired here and starting to feel quesy now too......


----------



## fifi-folle

Emsmum said:


> I'm working up to telling work.... wish me luck!! They should be fine about it, my boss is lovely, I'm just a wuss lol! I need to tell now as I'm quite swollen and my uniform is getting unconfortable..... no idea what I'll do if I grow out of my uniform before 12 weeks!

Can't be as bad as with Cam, I got pregnant between interview and starting work! Wasn't a permanent job though, worked to 37 weeks just so I could qualify for maternity allowance! 

Annabelle, take it as easy as you can. I had spotting in second tri last time due to cervical ectorpion. My m/cs were straight to heavy bleeding, never started with spotting. thinking of you x


----------



## Leinzlove

Beautiful Scan! Very tired here, also! :hugs:


----------



## Feanorous

Fifi - so pleased your scan went well, wahoo!

Madrid - good luck this morning with your scan. Hope you can let us know asap!

I have to wait all the way til 6pm tonight...but it's not so bad. I'm just a bit bored at work today so I am sure the day will go slow.

I have been feeling a bit queasy, but quite mildly. Nowhere near enough to say I feel sick if that makes sense. 

x x


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks fean!! I'm at work so can't say much but it was all perfect. I saw the hb & she said looks great. Another scan on the 5th but it's just a reassurance scan just as a last check before the normal antenatal one.


----------



## annabelle29

Great scan pic Fifi!! :thumbup:

Glad your appt went well Madrid.

Thanks for the support ladies. I might call and exaggerate my symptoms a little more just so I can get in if possible; the waiting is awful!! I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Madrid98

Thinking of you annabelle! :hugs:

Here's the pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0570.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Leikela

Beautiful Madrid!! So glad to hear everything went well! :)


----------



## Feanorous

Hi everyone

We have a heartbeat!! :happydance:

Measured right on at 6+4 and is 6.7mm.

They didn't tell me the bmp or anything, and didn't get a photo either, but all is good at the moment. 

Feeling good but still don't want to get tooo excited!!

x


----------



## fifi-folle

So happy for the great scans Madrid and Feanorous!


----------



## annabelle29

Was able to get in for an u/s after calling my dr again. Expected to see nothing and be told it was m/c, but SURPRISE the little pumpkin is still there!! :dance: I bawled my eyes out when I saw that heart fluttering away. Everything looks normal, I measured at 6 weeks exactly. 

My next appt is March 2, so hopefully all stays well and the little one keeps growing. I'll be asking my dr about the spotting and cramping then since I still don't know what that means, but for now I'm relieved. :cloud9:

Great scan pics ladies!! Congrats!


----------



## fifi-folle

so glad all is well with beanie annabelle!


----------



## twokiddos

I've been keeping up with you ladies but haven't had the chance to post in a while. Congrats to Madrid and Anna for your great appointments and scans!! I now fully understand the relief you feel seeing your little bean all snug and cozy. I had some sharp pains last night and doc had me come in this afternoon to make sure it wasn't an ectopic. So I got to see my little pumpkin's sack, yolk sack, fetal pole and saw/heard the heartbeat. The tech said the heart was flickering at around 100 bmp which is normal for 6 weeks. What a relief!!!!! I'm so happy right now and am enjoying being pregnant for the first time. I really haven't let myself believe this is all going to work this time but today gave me a glimmer of hope. So, here's a pic from today
 



Attached Files:







6wks 5days US.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Feanorous

Great scan pic twokiddos!

Can I ask, what was your CRL measurement? Just wondering if ours are around the same...I'm two days behind you :)

x


----------



## fifi-folle

Gah, anyone else suffering pregnancy rhinitis? Had it last time too and it's driving me mad! Not got MS yet thankfully.


----------



## Feanorous

fifi-folle said:


> Gah, anyone else suffering pregnancy rhinitis? Had it last time too and it's driving me mad! Not got MS yet thankfully.

I think I may have a bit of it actually. I am constantly sniffling, blowing my nose and sneezing. I have always had it a bit because I am asthmatic and sometimes it comes hand in hand with asthma.

No MS for me either. I feel kind of queasy, but nothing really strong. If I eat then it goes away :)


----------



## twokiddos

Feanorous said:


> Great scan pic twokiddos!
> 
> Can I ask, what was your CRL measurement? Just wondering if ours are around the same...I'm two days behind you :)
> 
> x

Sorry... I'm not sure what the CRL measurement is. I do know the fetal pole is .5cm long. She said I was actually measuring 6w 1d but that's very normal for this stage of pregnancy. They didn't change my EDD.


----------



## annabelle29

Feanorous said:


> Great scan pic twokiddos!
> 
> Can I ask, what was your CRL measurement? Just wondering if ours are around the same...I'm two days behind you :)
> 
> x

I know you weren't asking me, but my measurement was 3mm, but they dated me at exactly 6 weeks, so I was several days behind you. She said it was normal, so the beans must grow very quickly! :thumbup:


----------



## annabelle29

twokiddos said:


> I've been keeping up with you ladies but haven't had the chance to post in a while. Congrats to Madrid and Anna for your great appointments and scans!! I now fully understand the relief you feel seeing your little bean all snug and cozy. I had some sharp pains last night and doc had me come in this afternoon to make sure it wasn't an ectopic. So I got to see my little pumpkin's sack, yolk sack, fetal pole and saw/heard the heartbeat. The tech said the heart was flickering at around 100 bmp which is normal for 6 weeks. What a relief!!!!! I'm so happy right now and am enjoying being pregnant for the first time. I really haven't let myself believe this is all going to work this time but today gave me a glimmer of hope. So, here's a pic from today

It is a relief isn't it?? I know I feel tons better. Now it's like we know the little ones are in there and doing great, so we can all breathe and start to enjoy our pregnancies. Congrats on your scan!!!


----------



## ClairHawkins

I know this sounds like something your mom would say but..... When i had my first you had to have a test from the doctor and you waited a week lol and no scan till 20 wks! Its amazing what you can have nowdays it really puts your mind at ease! well done all good scans. I havent even phoned the midwifes yet, better get on with it monday!:haha:


----------



## Ran

Ooh, an October thread! Hi, Octmoms. Pop me down for the 22nd.


----------



## twokiddos

annabelle29 said:


> twokiddos said:
> 
> 
> I've been keeping up with you ladies but haven't had the chance to post in a while. Congrats to Madrid and Anna for your great appointments and scans!! I now fully understand the relief you feel seeing your little bean all snug and cozy. I had some sharp pains last night and doc had me come in this afternoon to make sure it wasn't an ectopic. So I got to see my little pumpkin's sack, yolk sack, fetal pole and saw/heard the heartbeat. The tech said the heart was flickering at around 100 bmp which is normal for 6 weeks. What a relief!!!!! I'm so happy right now and am enjoying being pregnant for the first time. I really haven't let myself believe this is all going to work this time but today gave me a glimmer of hope. So, here's a pic from today
> 
> It is a relief isn't it?? I know I feel tons better. Now it's like we know the little ones are in there and doing great, so we can all breathe and start to enjoy our pregnancies. Congrats on your scan!!!Click to expand...

I thought I would cry seeing that flickering heartbeat but it was squashed by the tech reminding me I'm still not out of the woods and anything could still happen.... gee thanks! Oh well.... I'm feeling the worst I've felt this whole pregnancy today. I'm not sure if it was the McDonald's burger I was forced to eat for lunch (it was either that or starve)... I've decided I'll starve next time :haha: But, boy.... I felt the same motion sickness type feeling I did with both my boys. I knew it was going to start any day... but I was secretly hoping MS would skip right over me this time. Maybe it won't be that bad this time FX!!!!!


----------



## annabelle29

Ran said:


> Ooh, an October thread! Hi, Octmoms. Pop me down for the 22nd.

Welcome!! Is it the year of the Dragon? Noticed you already have an ox. :thumbup:


----------



## annabelle29

twokiddos said:
 

> annabelle29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twokiddos said:
> 
> 
> I've been keeping up with you ladies but haven't had the chance to post in a while. Congrats to Madrid and Anna for your great appointments and scans!! I now fully understand the relief you feel seeing your little bean all snug and cozy. I had some sharp pains last night and doc had me come in this afternoon to make sure it wasn't an ectopic. So I got to see my little pumpkin's sack, yolk sack, fetal pole and saw/heard the heartbeat. The tech said the heart was flickering at around 100 bmp which is normal for 6 weeks. What a relief!!!!! I'm so happy right now and am enjoying being pregnant for the first time. I really haven't let myself believe this is all going to work this time but today gave me a glimmer of hope. So, here's a pic from today
> 
> It is a relief isn't it?? I know I feel tons better. Now it's like we know the little ones are in there and doing great, so we can all breathe and start to enjoy our pregnancies. Congrats on your scan!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I would cry seeing that flickering heartbeat but it was squashed by the tech reminding me I'm still not out of the woods and anything could still happen.... gee thanks! Oh well.... I'm feeling the worst I've felt this whole pregnancy today. I'm not sure if it was the McDonald's burger I was forced to eat for lunch (it was either that or starve)... I've decided I'll starve next time :haha: But, boy.... I felt the same motion sickness type feeling I did with both my boys. I knew it was going to start any day... but I was secretly hoping MS would skip right over me this time. Maybe it won't be that bad this time FX!!!!!Click to expand...

Really?? That's a pretty crappy tech. :growlmad: They are supposed to reassure us and tell us not to stress. I've noticed now that I'm not stressed, I don't feel the crampy stuff as often as I did before. No one is ever truly out of the woods, but your odds have gone up significantly since seeing the heartbeat; just remember that. :thumbup: I've had a few bouts of nausea, but then I just have to eat very quickly and it settles it. Other than that, I'm good. Hope you have some ginger pops or something to suck on to help you!


----------



## twokiddos

annabelle29 said:


> twokiddos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annabelle29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twokiddos said:
> 
> 
> I've been keeping up with you ladies but haven't had the chance to post in a while. Congrats to Madrid and Anna for your great appointments and scans!! I now fully understand the relief you feel seeing your little bean all snug and cozy. I had some sharp pains last night and doc had me come in this afternoon to make sure it wasn't an ectopic. So I got to see my little pumpkin's sack, yolk sack, fetal pole and saw/heard the heartbeat. The tech said the heart was flickering at around 100 bmp which is normal for 6 weeks. What a relief!!!!! I'm so happy right now and am enjoying being pregnant for the first time. I really haven't let myself believe this is all going to work this time but today gave me a glimmer of hope. So, here's a pic from today
> 
> It is a relief isn't it?? I know I feel tons better. Now it's like we know the little ones are in there and doing great, so we can all breathe and start to enjoy our pregnancies. Congrats on your scan!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I would cry seeing that flickering heartbeat but it was squashed by the tech reminding me I'm still not out of the woods and anything could still happen.... gee thanks! Oh well.... I'm feeling the worst I've felt this whole pregnancy today. I'm not sure if it was the McDonald's burger I was forced to eat for lunch (it was either that or starve)... I've decided I'll starve next time :haha: But, boy.... I felt the same motion sickness type feeling I did with both my boys. I knew it was going to start any day... but I was secretly hoping MS would skip right over me this time. Maybe it won't be that bad this time FX!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? That's a pretty crappy tech. :growlmad: They are supposed to reassure us and tell us not to stress. I've noticed now that I'm not stressed, I don't feel the crampy stuff as often as I did before. No one is ever truly out of the woods, but your odds have gone up significantly since seeing the heartbeat; just remember that. :thumbup: I've had a few bouts of nausea, but then I just have to eat very quickly and it settles it. Other than that, I'm good. Hope you have some ginger pops or something to suck on to help you!Click to expand...

I know, seriously!?!?!? She was pretty reassuring up until that comment. I guess she was just being truthful but at that moment, I could've done without. I'm comforted by knowing there's a heartbeat and my chances of a successful pregnancy has gone up to 95%. 

I totally forgot ginger pops today while I was out :dohh: I guess if this gets too bad, I'll send DH out for some. For now, it's manageable. I heard peppermint candies do the trick too?? Anyone have any success with those? I saw a bag of them at BJs today and considered buying some. Got myself some pineapple since that tasted REALLY good this morning. I just remembered Easter is right around the corner and that means only one thing.... JELLY BEANS!!!!!! I was totally addicted to those last year and I wasn't even pregnant LOL This year that world needs to Watch out!!! I may just go buy stock in the company now :haha:


----------



## Emsmum

I sip peppermint tea or ginger tea for MS.... both work great!! Have had some seriously quesy episodes over the past couple of days but no actual throwing up yet.... been close though!!

Congratulations to all those who've had a scan the past couple of days!! Annabelle so so happy for you that everythings ok - hope you can manage to relax and enjoy your weekend now :)

Anyone else too exhausted to move??


----------



## Madrid98

Twokiddos what's wrong with that woman? Sometimes it seems they don't realise how every single comment can affect us. Arghhhh. 
I'm having ms but I tend to either drink water or have a chewing gum, or something to eat but ginger is a huge NO,NO for me. If I take it I'll probably be sick for real :haha:

Imalso very tired Emsmum. My dh is getting a bit annoyed about it too. It's like they don't realise how much wedo until we can't do it any lo ger & we ask them to do it. Yesterday he was complaining about having to carry all the groceries home. He said if youcant carry it, don't buy. Ok, no more food shopping in 2 weeks now. We'll see how heckled going to the Tesco metro around the corner, lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My husband doesn't really care if I'm tired and leave things till I feel up to it. So long as there is some form of dinner to eat. It could be chicken strips and fries and he's happy :) as for the days I can't even bear to do that hell pick us up something. Im finding making my sons meals challenging. Some of it makes me gag, like bananas, his baby cereal,I'm so glad he's mostly moved on to our food, I think purses would kill me!

That ultrasound tech should learn that she wasn't trained to be your doctor. They are simply supposed to give their findings to your doc to go over with you. Sorry she made you worry unnecessarily.


----------



## twokiddos

DH is usually really good with picking up the slack when I just can't do things (like the dishes... sometimes the smell just makes me want to gag, especially if it's grease from meat) But he's been stressed about work related stuff and I haven't really wanted to bother him with how I've been feeling. One little comment from the u/s tech really put me into a tail spin. I had already been having the same thoughts but to hear it from a medical professional really hit deep. I finally broke down to DH over something completely unrelated. I think he had said, jokingly of course, that maybe we should get a maid. That just set me off and I went to the bedroom to have a big cry about it. He came upstairs and I was finally able to open up to him with exactly how nervous, scared and upset I was. It's amazing, but all those feelings are gone now that I've finally said them out loud to someone. I'm now of the opinion that I need to stop reading negative posts here. As much as I want to give support, it's been hurting me. I also need to accept that fact that what will happen will happen and there's nothing I can do to stop it. Since coming to this conclusion, I've actually enjoyed the last 2 days of my pregnancy for the first time. I still worry but it isn't all-consuming. I do pray we all have healthy pregnancies and m/c wasn't even something we had to think about. Sorry for the rant and I hope my words can help someone else who may be feeling the same way.


----------



## Leikela

twokiddos said:


> I've been keeping up with you ladies but haven't had the chance to post in a while. Congrats to Madrid and Anna for your great appointments and scans!! I now fully understand the relief you feel seeing your little bean all snug and cozy. I had some sharp pains last night and doc had me come in this afternoon to make sure it wasn't an ectopic. So I got to see my little pumpkin's sack, yolk sack, fetal pole and saw/heard the heartbeat. The tech said the heart was flickering at around 100 bmp which is normal for 6 weeks. What a relief!!!!! I'm so happy right now and am enjoying being pregnant for the first time. I really haven't let myself believe this is all going to work this time but today gave me a glimmer of hope. So, here's a pic from today

Beautiful scan twokiddos! And congrats!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## glitterfly

Hi ladies,

May I join? I EDD according to the doc is October 27th.... Could tip over into november and still very early really..

Nice to meet you all. :)

Xxx


----------



## annabelle29

twokiddos said:


> DH is usually really good with picking up the slack when I just can't do things (like the dishes... sometimes the smell just makes me want to gag, especially if it's grease from meat) But he's been stressed about work related stuff and I haven't really wanted to bother him with how I've been feeling. One little comment from the u/s tech really put me into a tail spin. I had already been having the same thoughts but to hear it from a medical professional really hit deep. I finally broke down to DH over something completely unrelated. I think he had said, jokingly of course, that maybe we should get a maid. That just set me off and I went to the bedroom to have a big cry about it. He came upstairs and I was finally able to open up to him with exactly how nervous, scared and upset I was. It's amazing, but all those feelings are gone now that I've finally said them out loud to someone. I'm now of the opinion that I need to stop reading negative posts here. As much as I want to give support, it's been hurting me. I also need to accept that fact that what will happen will happen and there's nothing I can do to stop it. Since coming to this conclusion, I've actually enjoyed the last 2 days of my pregnancy for the first time. I still worry but it isn't all-consuming. I do pray we all have healthy pregnancies and m/c wasn't even something we had to think about. Sorry for the rant and I hope my words can help someone else who may be feeling the same way.

I know exactly how you feel. Sometimes I wondered if reading the stories of other ladies having problems makes me more paranoid than I normally would be. But it's nice having other people to talk to that understand the fears and worries and normal pregnancy issues, so it's worth it to me. Worrying doesn't do any of us any good. Each day our little pumpkins are getting stronger, so we just need to enjoy this time and try not to stress. :thumbup:

We're blueberries now!!!


----------



## Emsmum

annabelle29 said:


> twokiddos said:
> 
> 
> DH is usually really good with picking up the slack when I just can't do things (like the dishes... sometimes the smell just makes me want to gag, especially if it's grease from meat) But he's been stressed about work related stuff and I haven't really wanted to bother him with how I've been feeling. One little comment from the u/s tech really put me into a tail spin. I had already been having the same thoughts but to hear it from a medical professional really hit deep. I finally broke down to DH over something completely unrelated. I think he had said, jokingly of course, that maybe we should get a maid. That just set me off and I went to the bedroom to have a big cry about it. He came upstairs and I was finally able to open up to him with exactly how nervous, scared and upset I was. It's amazing, but all those feelings are gone now that I've finally said them out loud to someone. I'm now of the opinion that I need to stop reading negative posts here. As much as I want to give support, it's been hurting me. I also need to accept that fact that what will happen will happen and there's nothing I can do to stop it. Since coming to this conclusion, I've actually enjoyed the last 2 days of my pregnancy for the first time. I still worry but it isn't all-consuming. I do pray we all have healthy pregnancies and m/c wasn't even something we had to think about. Sorry for the rant and I hope my words can help someone else who may be feeling the same way.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. Sometimes I wondered if reading the stories of other ladies having problems makes me more paranoid than I normally would be. But it's nice having other people to talk to that understand the fears and worries and normal pregnancy issues, so it's worth it to me. Worrying doesn't do any of us any good. Each day our little pumpkins are getting stronger, so we just need to enjoy this time and try not to stress. :thumbup:
> 
> We're blueberries now!!!Click to expand...

Annabelle this is sooo true. I have a bad habit of surfing forums and reading the negative posts and then getting paranoid that things are wrong... when logically I know everything is most likely fine!! Now I've confessed at work and now OH is recovered from flu and able to help me again am feeling sooo much more relaxed and more rested and am starting to just sit back and enjoy it again now... I'm just so impatient... I want a proper bump and movement!!

Yay on being blueberries!!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome glitter!!!

I agree with not reading too many things in here. I just keep to my subscribe threads and I'm even trying to avoid coming here all the time as I used to. Feeling much more relaxed about the whole thing since.


----------



## twokiddos

glitterfly said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> May I join? I EDD according to the doc is October 27th.... Could tip over into november and still very early really..
> 
> Nice to meet you all. :)
> 
> Xxx

Welcome welcome and congrats on your bfp!!!!!


----------



## annabelle29

Welcome Glitterfly!!! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopes

Hello ladies!
I thought there wasnt any october 2012 thread so one lady just started one, I guess we will transfer here lol.

I'm 23 years old, married for 2 years and expecting no.2! I'm due October 25th , but I'm sure I will deliver earlier:haha:


----------



## fifi-folle

Now I was thinking shall we come up with a group name? With my son I was part of July Beach Bumps, I believe there's a pumpkins group already. Any ideas?


----------



## DeffleeMe

Hello Ladies I am due Oct 30th its been a long road to the prego side our DD is going to be 8 in April so here is to her better late than never sib we are over the moon excited!!! And DH bday is Oct 24 I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to give him a bday baby:happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh god, what happened to me this morning? I feel sick sick sick, trying so hard not to puke right now and just catnap on the couch. Not succeeding


----------



## MrsR3AM5

Can I join? I'm due October 1st...so barely make it in!


----------



## Emsmum

Hello and welcome everyone!

Can I have a moan please? Been feeling very light headed and shaky all day at work and have come home to a tiny bit of brown mucus when I wiped. My head says its nothing because the nausea/dizziness/bump all suggest everythings find but just feeling very sick and fed up and nervous now. 12 week scan feels like a long way away!!

Fifi folle I love the idea of coming up with a name! Will get my thinking cap on....


----------



## annabelle29

Welcome everyone!! So glad our little group is growing! :flower:

Good idea about a name Fifi! It would still be nice to reference pumpkins somewhere in it, but I'll start thinking also.

Emsmum - Try not to worry about the spotting. It's so common; I wished I had known how common when I had my spotting issue. There are so many things that can inflame the cervix and cause it to spot a little. I would try not to worry unless you have lots of cramping with it, but I understand completely why it would make you nervous. :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome to all the new ladies!!

Nice idea getting a name. Maybe wecan come up with something nice. At this time of the night my brain isn't working any more unfortunately so imay leave fir tomorrow. Once we decide we may get a ticker & I'll change the thread name too :winkwink:

Still tired as ever. I was making my ds' costume for tomorrow's world book day thing. He's going as AliBaba from AliBaba & the 40 thieves. He's excited!! How nice when you are 8 years old without a care in the world eh? Lol


----------



## lovin_it

I've been told my due date is October 1....yay!!


----------



## purplepeenut

I'm due on the 31st of october :)


----------



## Leikela

Hopeful42nd said:


> Oh god, what happened to me this morning? I feel sick sick sick, trying so hard not to puke right now and just catnap on the couch. Not succeeding

I feel your pain! I dry heaved this morning and then felt extremely nauseous and exhausted all day long. I just wanted to disappear under the covers all day but alas I had to go to work. Ugh... I am hoping this passes really soon!


----------



## demre810

Hopeful42nd - I know how you feel! I've been nauseous for a week now and have my first "official" aversion: meat. I've been having some cramps/stretching sensations too. So I generally am not feeling great. I go back for my 8w scan on Tuesday - can't wait! 

Has anyone else had a scan recently?


----------



## annabelle29

I had my scan today!! :happydance: Baby measured at 7+2, which is only a couple days behind, but dr didn't change my due date. I think the 15th is still spot on. Didn't get to hear hearbeat yet, that's at the next scan, but I saw the fluttering again and my pumpkin has grown quite a bit in one week. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0227.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Madrid98

Very nice annabelle!! Congrats! Mine on Monday; can't wait!


----------



## mmafro

6 weeks 4 days and morning sickness has fully kicked in, apparently baby doesnt like special K for breakfast lol


----------



## twokiddos

Anyone else get a couple days of full on MS and then NOTHING??? I'm not complaining but I thought once it was here, it would stick around much longer.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

mmafro said:


> 6 weeks 4 days and morning sickness has fully kicked in, apparently baby doesnt like special K for breakfast lol

I got mind at about the same time. It got really bad up until two days ago . I'm nauseous but handling it much better now. Good luck! It's never easy.



twokiddos said:


> Anyone else get a couple days of full on MS and then NOTHING??? I'm not complaining but I thought once it was here, it would stick around much longer.

Mine is starting to subside now, 9 weeks today :) maybe that was the worst of it and now I'm adjusting. Sill queasy but not tossing cookies, still loving the gingerale for assistance though. So yours is gone completely? Lucky!


----------



## debzie

hello ladies I am due on Halloween so may or may not be in this group depending on official edd at 12 week scan. My dd came early though at 37 weeks.


----------



## Emsmum

twokiddos said:


> Anyone else get a couple days of full on MS and then NOTHING??? I'm not complaining but I thought once it was here, it would stick around much longer.

Yep me - was sick as anything at the end of last week (6 1/2 weeks ish) but during the week and now I just feel mildly quesy?? Still exhausted and very very lightheaded though. I remember with DD it hit properly around 8-9 weeks and lasted till 14 weeks (the worst was round 12-14 weeks) and then went away so there could be more to come for us yet....

I am seriously bloated.... Not even been eating that badly am trying desperately to snack on fruit and crackers instead of junk but I am so so so thirsty... I have a real little belly bump now thats hard at the top... Seriously worried I'll be huge!

Welcome to newbies x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hi everyone - can I be added please? I'm expecting baby number 3 around the 26th but not too sure so have to wait until we have a dating scan!


----------



## glitterfly

Hey ladies may I join you? My EDD is the 27th October. Very excited!!,

Xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay, I spent an hour and a half throwing up last night, again. Finally got back to sleep at two. Wow, gonna be a long day!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome to the new ladies! Your names have been added :winkwink:

so sorry is so bad hopeful!!


----------



## demre810

Hopeful42nd - sorry to hear you had such a rough night. 

Welcome new Oct. mommies - there seems to be a lot of non-first time mom's around! You'll be a great resources for newbies like me :)


----------



## fifi-folle

hi to newbies
hopeful sorry you were so sick. Do you have a snack before bed? Porridge/Oatmeal is supposed to be good to stave off sickness. 
Madrid I realise I never said my edd - it's currently 7th oct :)

sooo exhausted...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I ate something, and to came up. After the first time I waited then tried liquids, which also came back up. It was just a bad night. I'm sure it was a fluke and tonight will be better.
Thanks though ladies, it's nice to have people who care :)
My DH had no clue I kept getting up to be sick, he was like 'stop movin around so much, I'm trying to sleep'. Men lol!


----------



## debzie

Any of you ladies having or had really bad cramps, its been on and off not unlike af cramps its just starting to worry me.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I had cramping during the 5-6 week stage. It was fine, so long as you don't get flow with it. Just your uterus getting stretched a bit in prep for the long road ahead.
I can see why you are nervous, how far were you for your mmc's


----------



## fifi-folle

I've had bad pains, ended up in A&E with it around 6wks as it was one sided and getting worse. In my case it's endometriosis scar tissue tearing as everything moves/stretches inside. 
I notice from your tickers that you have had losses :hugs:, can you be seen earlier than 12 weeks? Maybe call the EPU near you?
Cramps can be totally normal as everything moves but I would look for some reassurance. x


----------



## debzie

Thanks hopeful my first mmc one twin stopped developing at 6 weeks the second at 9 diagnosed at 10 weeks. The second had a scan at 6+5 was measuring behind 5+4 but no one was concerned at 11 weeks found out that the baby had stopped growing the day of or day after my previous scan. The only reason they were diagnosed is that I have spotting in each pregnancy of undetermined cause. 

I am hoping that it is just growing pains. Wed cannot come soon enough when I see my GP and get a scan date.


----------



## demre810

I've been having cramps and stretching pains for the last 2.5 weeks (I am 7w5d). Sometimes I swear that I am getting my period, but no spotting and it feels slightly different from the usual cramps. I see my doc again on Tues. and plan to ask her about the cramping.


----------



## Leikela

annabelle29 said:


> I had my scan today!! :happydance: Baby measured at 7+2, which is only a couple days behind, but dr didn't change my due date. I think the 15th is still spot on. Didn't get to hear hearbeat yet, that's at the next scan, but I saw the fluttering again and my pumpkin has grown quite a bit in one week. :cloud9:

Wow, beautiful scan!! :)



debzie said:


> Any of you ladies having or had really bad cramps, its been on and off not unlike af cramps its just starting to worry me.

Yes, I have had these the past week. I too was worried and even skipped exercise for two days because I was afraid to move around too much. They have subsided for the most part now but they are definitely not fun!

And I feel for all the ladies that have MS! I have bad nausea but no actual sickness. Sometimes I wish I would just throw up so that I would feel better. Constant nausea is no fun!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

debzie said:


> Thanks hopeful my first mmc one twin stopped developing at 6 weeks the second at 9 diagnosed at 10 weeks. The second had a scan at 6+5 was measuring behind 5+4 but no one was concerned at 11 weeks found out that the baby had stopped growing the day of or day after my previous scan. The only reason they were diagnosed is that I have spotting in each pregnancy of undetermined cause.
> 
> I am hoping that it is just growing pains. Wed cannot come soon enough when I see my GP and get a scan date.

That had to be a very hard couple of experiences! :hugs: I am so sorry. Have they ensured your progesterone levels are high enough? I know that can cause spotting/mc. Sometimes they can suppliment your progrsterone for the first trimester of your pregnancy. It might be worth doing as the other gals said and asking for an early scan or asking for more to be done preventative. I wish you all the best. Don't worry about little pulling and cramping, you are feeling what we are. I had lots of that my last pregnancy and had a healthy son!


----------



## debzie

Thanks again hopefull I will ask gp on wed. Really want to fast forward time at the moment.


----------



## Madrid98

Unfortunately my scan didn't bring good news today. The baby had stopped growing soon after the previous scan and there was no heartbeat. With things at this point I'm afraid I won't be able to keep up with the thread as you may understand.
I truly wish you all very happy & healthy pregnancies and beautiful babies at the end. Take care and enjoy every minute :hugs:


----------



## ClairHawkins

So sorry Madrid :cry: x x


----------



## fifi-folle

I am so sorry Madrid. Take care of yourself. You're in my thoughts and prayers x


I'll get in touch with the mods to see if we can get the thread changed over to someone else.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So sorry Madrid :hugs: no one would blame you for not keeping up the thread.
I hope you get the time you need to heal, in every possible way.

Good idea about speaking to the mods! Still thinking of names for the group. Not having too much luck.
October/Fall Mums (mum is the flower of oct)
October Bump-kins (a play off pumkins)
Anyone else having better luck?


----------



## annabelle29

twokiddos said:


> Anyone else get a couple days of full on MS and then NOTHING??? I'm not complaining but I thought once it was here, it would stick around much longer.

I have the opposite unfortunately. Didn't have hardly anything until the past few days. Now I feel nauseous more and more and it sucks. I'm tired of eating every hour!! :growlmad: I did not have this with DS, so it's weird to have it now. Might have to get some ginger pops or something. Be happy it's gone! :thumbup:


----------



## annabelle29

debzie said:


> Any of you ladies having or had really bad cramps, its been on and off not unlike af cramps its just starting to worry me.

I had a lot of cramping/achiness for the first several weeks. It's just now starting to taper off a bit to just random twinges and aches. It's just your uterus stretching, so don't worry. :flower:


----------



## annabelle29

Oh Madrid, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I hope you can take some time off to heal from this loss.


----------



## annabelle29

What about a play off of Cabbage Patch kids; we could be Pumpkin Patch Kids?? Thoughts? That's all I have so far.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

annabelle29 said:


> What about a play off of Cabbage Patch kids; we could be Pumpkin Patch Kids?? Thoughts? That's all I have so far.

That's pretty cute! Better than my ideas :)


----------



## twokiddos

Madrid98 said:


> Unfortunately my scan didn't bring good news today. The baby had stopped growing soon after the previous scan and there was no heartbeat. With things at this point I'm afraid I won't be able to keep up with the thread as you may understand.
> I truly wish you all very happy & healthy pregnancies and beautiful babies at the end. Take care and enjoy every minute :hugs:

Oh honey!!! I'm so sorry!!! :cry:


----------



## fifi-folle

How about we come up with a short list then vote? 
Birthstone for October is opal so my suggestion is October Opals

So we have
October/Fall Mums (mum is the flower of oct)
October Bump-kins (a play off pumkins)
Pumpkin Patch Kids
October Opals


----------



## CharlieKeys

When I was pregnant with my first it was October Bumpkins! :)

I've had no morning sickness... does worry me a bit cause I felt so sick with the other two (not that I'm complaining :haha: ) But I'm getting major cramps and really really tingly sore boobs and all I want to eat is Asda/Tesco prawn sandwiches


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry Madrid. :hugs: I wish everyone H&H pregnancy, with a precious baby at the end. :happydance:

AFM: I also lost my baby. :cry:


----------



## Leikela

Madrid, I cannot express enough how sorry I am to hear the news. I am so, so sorry!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tess.ie

Please can I join this lovely group? 
My due date is 7 October.

I had a reassurance scan yesterday and the peanut was measuring up to dates perfectly and there was a strong heartbeat and it was wriggling around which was pretty amazing. It really is real now :)

My nausea and MS are pretty constant now, and i have totally gone off food EXCEPT when it suddenly pops into my head that i must have something and i have to have it right now or else i get very grumpy!!! 

Anyway happy and healthy pregnancies for all of us :)


----------



## fifi-folle

leinzlove so sorry for your loss :hugs: take time to recover and hope you get a sticky bean soon x


----------



## debzie

Madrid and leinzlove so so sorry for your losses. Take time to grieve and recover pm me anytime.


Welcome tess.ie glad all was well with your scan.

I like october bumkins personally.

Afm cramps have subsided still have backache and a really bloated belly. Still no ms.


----------



## annabelle29

Leinzlove said:


> I'm so sorry Madrid. :hugs: I wish everyone H&H pregnancy, with a precious baby at the end. :happydance:
> 
> AFM: I also lost my baby. :cry:

So sorry to hear that Leinzlove. :hugs: I did peek at your journal, and I have to say I admire your courage through this sad process. GL to you in the future!


----------



## annabelle29

Tess.ie said:


> Please can I join this lovely group?
> My due date is 7 October.
> 
> I had a reassurance scan yesterday and the peanut was measuring up to dates perfectly and there was a strong heartbeat and it was wriggling around which was pretty amazing. It really is real now :)
> 
> My nausea and MS are pretty constant now, and i have totally gone off food EXCEPT when it suddenly pops into my head that i must have something and i have to have it right now or else i get very grumpy!!!
> 
> Anyway happy and healthy pregnancies for all of us :)

Welcome Tessie and congrats! Isn't is awesome seeing them move around so much? I love that. Is there anything that's helping your nausea? I'm having that trouble myself, but I have to eat every 20 minutes or it gets worse. I'm tired of eating!


----------



## Emsmum

Madrid and Leinzlove so so sorry to hear of your losses :hugs::hugs: Take care both of you and good luck for the future
xx


----------



## annabelle29

I like October Bumpkins too! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tess.ie said:


> Please can I join this lovely group?
> My due date is 7 October.
> 
> I had a reassurance scan yesterday and the peanut was measuring up to dates perfectly and there was a strong heartbeat and it was wriggling around which was pretty amazing. It really is real now :)
> 
> My nausea and MS are pretty constant now, and i have totally gone off food EXCEPT when it suddenly pops into my head that i must have something and i have to have it right now or else i get very grumpy!!!
> 
> Anyway happy and healthy pregnancies for all of us :)

Welcome! We are due the same day! I'm 9 weeks 2 days too:)


----------



## fifi-folle

and me! Not sure why my ticker says 9+3, it's set up for 7th


----------



## demre810

Madrid and Leinzlove - I'm so sorry for both of your losses.


----------



## demre810

I had my 8w scan today - saw baby's heart beat!
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 3:6 (8w0d).jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Leikela

demre, nice scan!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Demre- it's such a relief isn't it? Congrats, do you know the bpm?

Leikela- I see like me you are still sick. Ugh it's growing old already. Someone just tell my body's to adjust to the hormones!!


----------



## Leikela

Today was my first scan! I am 7w 1d. They weren't able to see much with regular ultrasound, so I had a vaginal one.

We saw the heartbeat! It was 138 bpm! I am very excited now and it feels real. All my sickness is for a good cause. :)
 



Attached Files:







3-7-12 Scan--7w+1 day.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## annabelle29

Great scans Leikela and demre!! :thumbup: Isn't it a relief and exciting to see the little heartbeat?? I can't get enough of it. My next scan, I'll be able to hear the hb. :cloud9:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My next scan is the end of this month, so I'll be able to see my baby, maybe even moving around! So exciting, I can't wait!
It's gorgeous outside today all of a sudden, 15 degrees c but windy as hell. I'm loving the rare nice day in early March!


----------



## Louise3512uk

I'm so jealous of you ladies with your scans! I still have to wait around another 4 weeks for my first one!

I'm suffering horrendously with sickness this time, I know I was bad with my first but I must have forgotten how awful and debilitating it was! And my food aversions have hit a new high, I can't stomach anything :(

So sorry to the ladies who have had bad news :( thinking of you and wishing a comfortable few weeks for you and a nice quick TTC journey x

Keep the scan photos coming! X


----------



## Leikela

annabelle,

Thanks! Yes, it is very reassuring to see the little heartbeat! It is just amazing! :)


----------



## demre810

My OB apparently uses an ancient ultrasound machine - they can't tell the bbp until it is detectable via external doppler :dohh: Oh well! 

Are any of you ladies familiar with the Ramzi method? If so, what gender would you predict based on my scan?!


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi ladies, congrats on the new scans.

I've been in touch with admin and I'm now the OP in this thread instead of Madrid. I'll try and keep the front page up to date but just PM me if your details are wrong x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good job Fifi, thanks for taking the initiative :) we appreciate it


----------



## twokiddos

Thanks for taking over Fifi! And welcome to all the new comers!!!

I'm a bit excited and nervous for my scan tomorrow! I don't feel preg at all. I'm still tired and my boobs are still tender BUT nothing else. I had a couple days of mild MS a few weeks back but nothing since. It seems like my bloating is gone too as I can button my jeans again. I'm so nervous to hear bad news :-( My DH has been so reassuring!!! And says we will cross that bridge if the time comes. I guess I was hoping to just feel worse by now. With both my boys I had MS/nausea that was debilitating and I remember not being able to leave the couch for weeks. I've heard every pregnancy is different but the lack of symptoms makes me nervous. 

OK, OK... I done... I can't let myself worry unless I actually have something to worry about. I'm looking forward to my appointment tomorrow and I know I won't sleep a wink tonight!!!


----------



## annabelle29

Louise3512uk said:


> I'm so jealous of you ladies with your scans! I still have to wait around another 4 weeks for my first one!
> 
> I'm suffering horrendously with sickness this time, I know I was bad with my first but I must have forgotten how awful and debilitating it was! And my food aversions have hit a new high, I can't stomach anything :(
> 
> So sorry to the ladies who have had bad news :( thinking of you and wishing a comfortable few weeks for you and a nice quick TTC journey x
> 
> Keep the scan photos coming! X

Sorry you're having such terrible ms. :hugs: Isn't there anything your dr can give you to help? I'm assuming you've tried the pressure bands to help with sickness and all that? 

Have you not had any scans at all yet?


----------



## annabelle29

twokiddos said:


> Thanks for taking over Fifi! And welcome to all the new comers!!!
> 
> I'm a bit excited and nervous for my scan tomorrow! I don't feel preg at all. I'm still tired and my boobs are still tender BUT nothing else. I had a couple days of mild MS a few weeks back but nothing since. It seems like my bloating is gone too as I can button my jeans again. I'm so nervous to hear bad news :-( My DH has been so reassuring!!! And says we will cross that bridge if the time comes. I guess I was hoping to just feel worse by now. With both my boys I had MS/nausea that was debilitating and I remember not being able to leave the couch for weeks. I've heard every pregnancy is different but the lack of symptoms makes me nervous.
> 
> OK, OK... I done... I can't let myself worry unless I actually have something to worry about. I'm looking forward to my appointment tomorrow and I know I won't sleep a wink tonight!!!

GL tomorrow. :thumbup: Every pregnancy is different, I hear it all the time and know from personal experience how different they can be now, but it's hard when you only know one way or remember a certain thing. They should just be the same so it doesn't freak us out! Keep us posted tomorrow. And your DH sounds so sweet and supportive; it's nice that he understands the fear we have. :flower: Mine was the same way during my scare earlier.


----------



## fifi-folle

twokiddos said:


> Thanks for taking over Fifi! And welcome to all the new comers!!!
> 
> I'm a bit excited and nervous for my scan tomorrow! I don't feel preg at all. I'm still tired and my boobs are still tender BUT nothing else. I had a couple days of mild MS a few weeks back but nothing since. It seems like my bloating is gone too as I can button my jeans again. I'm so nervous to hear bad news :-( My DH has been so reassuring!!! And says we will cross that bridge if the time comes. I guess I was hoping to just feel worse by now. With both my boys I had MS/nausea that was debilitating and I remember not being able to leave the couch for weeks. I've heard every pregnancy is different but the lack of symptoms makes me nervous.
> 
> OK, OK... I done... I can't let myself worry unless I actually have something to worry about. I'm looking forward to my appointment tomorrow and I know I won't sleep a wink tonight!!!

Maybe it's a girl? That's what I'm thinking as my symptoms are less this time.


----------



## Louise3512uk

Annabelle no we don't get scans before 12 weeks here unless you pay to go private or If there is a problem like a bleed x


----------



## DeffleeMe

Hello Ladies I am going crazy untill I go for my blood work next week then no scan till 12weeks I may have to pay for a scan cause I just gotta see my baby :flower: I haven't had ms at all just sore bbs with DD i was just had slight stomach upset and with this one nothing...crazy how I would feel better if I felt sick:haha: anyway I am going to try some tickers never had any so while I wait I will learn something new :blush:




https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt10644f.aspx
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt13323a.aspx


----------



## glitterfly

Hey girls,

Firstly I am so sorry for the ladies who have had losses... Try to look after yourselves girls.xx

Secondly, did anyone at my stage have to odd day where ms just didn't hit them... I've felt mostly awful since turning 6 weeks and a bit before but today nothing... I still have extreme nausea and sore boobs but ms has been distant... I hate having ms but at the same time not having it worries me... :/ worried I case it comes back to bite my bum ten times harder tomorrow!

Ps thanks fififolle for taking over!

Xx


----------



## Emsmum

Louise I hate waiting for my scan too!!

Had my first Midwife app this morning. She was lovely but came away feeling like the appointment was a bit pointless as she didn't even take my BP and just gave me all the same info I remember from the first time.... Been referred to hospital so will get an appointment from them to go in and be properly booked n, have bloods etc and then after that I'll get my scan date. So on the NHS all that could take another 6 weeks lol!!

I had a girl last time and was sick as a dog... I'm just mildly quesy this time so I'm wandering if that means its a boy?? Each pregnancy is different

Thanks Fififolle for taking over the thread!!

PS I also love October bumpkins!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My symptoms are more this pregnancy too, bad skin, sickness and vomiting, dizzy, headaches, hungry but can hardly eat much, can barely stomach water. Makes me think it's a girl. With my boy I had great skin, mildly nauseous but only if I wasn't eating frequently, constantly hungry and eating, drinking loads of water. So weird how it varies. Guess I should be thankful I'm not like my sister. Both pregnancies she tossed her cookies the whole way through, had to be put on meds.


----------



## fifi-folle

OK shall we choose a name for the group?
Any more suggestions?

These are the suggestions so far...

October/Fall Mums (mum is the flower of oct)
October Bump-kins (a play off pumkins)
Pumpkin Patch Kids
October Opals


----------



## CharlieKeys

fifi-folle said:


> twokiddos said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking over Fifi! And welcome to all the new comers!!!
> 
> I'm a bit excited and nervous for my scan tomorrow! I don't feel preg at all. I'm still tired and my boobs are still tender BUT nothing else. I had a couple days of mild MS a few weeks back but nothing since. It seems like my bloating is gone too as I can button my jeans again. I'm so nervous to hear bad news :-( My DH has been so reassuring!!! And says we will cross that bridge if the time comes. I guess I was hoping to just feel worse by now. With both my boys I had MS/nausea that was debilitating and I remember not being able to leave the couch for weeks. I've heard every pregnancy is different but the lack of symptoms makes me nervous.
> 
> OK, OK... I done... I can't let myself worry unless I actually have something to worry about. I'm looking forward to my appointment tomorrow and I know I won't sleep a wink tonight!!!
> 
> *Maybe it's a girl? That's what I'm thinking as my symptoms are less this time.*Click to expand...

This is what I'm wondering - compared to my boys I feel great (apart from super tired!) ..... it's scary cause it's making me think maybe something is wrong :shrug:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I like October Bumpkins! :)


----------



## twokiddos

CharlieKeys said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twokiddos said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking over Fifi! And welcome to all the new comers!!!
> 
> I'm a bit excited and nervous for my scan tomorrow! I don't feel preg at all. I'm still tired and my boobs are still tender BUT nothing else. I had a couple days of mild MS a few weeks back but nothing since. It seems like my bloating is gone too as I can button my jeans again. I'm so nervous to hear bad news :-( My DH has been so reassuring!!! And says we will cross that bridge if the time comes. I guess I was hoping to just feel worse by now. With both my boys I had MS/nausea that was debilitating and I remember not being able to leave the couch for weeks. I've heard every pregnancy is different but the lack of symptoms makes me nervous.
> 
> OK, OK... I done... I can't let myself worry unless I actually have something to worry about. I'm looking forward to my appointment tomorrow and I know I won't sleep a wink tonight!!!
> 
> *Maybe it's a girl? That's what I'm thinking as my symptoms are less this time.*Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I'm wondering - compared to my boys I feel great (apart from super tired!) ..... it's scary cause it's making me think maybe something is wrong :shrug:Click to expand...

EXACTLY!!!!! Well, I'll find out in a few hours if everything is ok. My ultrasound is schedule for 10:40am est. nervous and excited! I just can't wait for it to be over and know everything's fine


----------



## twokiddos

fifi-folle said:


> OK shall we choose a name for the group?
> Any more suggestions?
> 
> These are the suggestions so far...
> 
> October/Fall Mums (mum is the flower of oct)
> October Bump-kins (a play off pumkins)
> Pumpkin Patch Kids
> October Opals

I like the Pumpkin Patch Kids the best but really all of them are cute!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Either October bumpkins or Pumpkin patch work for me :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh good luck Twokiddos!!! :) I'm so tempted to book a scan but OH keeps telling me to just wait until 12 weeks!


----------



## twokiddos

CharlieKeys said:


> ahh good luck Twokiddos!!! :) I'm so tempted to book a scan but OH keeps telling me to just wait until 12 weeks!

Thanks!! It's so hard going without seeing the baby! It'll be so reassuring for us to finally see those growing babies!!!


----------



## annabelle29

Good luck twokiddos!!! Hopefully you'll have a cute lil bean pic for us. :flower:

I like pumpkin patch or bumpkins. 

This pg is definitely different for me so far, but I always seem to hear how each pregnancy is different no matter if you have the same gender kids or not. Today I'm leaning towards a girl, but last week I thought it was a boy, so who knows. Our u/s tech told us we were having a boy at the 12 week appt with my DS, so I'm wondering if we can find out that early again. Tempted to ask. Has anyone else heard of that? Finding out so early?


----------



## Emsmum

Hopeful42nd said:


> Either October bumpkins or Pumpkin patch work for me :)

^^ this :D


----------



## fifi-folle

Never heard of being able to definitively tell the sex at 12 week scan. There's nub theory and skull shape but they're down to interpretation. 
With DS I knew from around 6 weeks that I was having a boy and when I got +ve this time I instinctively said girl. We're finding out the sex at 20 wk scan this time so we'll find out if I'm right!
Finally got hold of my midwife (she was on holiday when we went in for first appt), I hadn't heard about my scan and as I'm 10 wks this weekend I was starting to wonder if my details hadn't been passed on, but my scan is on 29th March when I'll be 12+4. It seems like an age away!

PS I like October Bumpkins. Will give it till tomorrow night to get votes in :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

That will fly by!! You think it lasts forever but then when they're in your arms and they grow up you can't believe how quick it all went!


----------



## fifi-folle

Oh I know, but the first few months of pregnancy are so dull :lol: I liked it more once I had a bump, stopped being sick and coud feel LO move!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's definately more real when it's interactive with the baby :) ah I miss that baby movement!


----------



## Leikela

fifi-folle said:


> OK shall we choose a name for the group?
> Any more suggestions?
> 
> These are the suggestions so far...
> 
> October/Fall Mums (mum is the flower of oct)
> October Bump-kins (a play off pumkins)
> Pumpkin Patch Kids
> October Opals

I like October Bumpkins! :)


----------



## Emsmum

Oh I miss my bump so much!! DD was such a wriggly baby from early on, feeling the belly move was so cool and so reassuring! Can't wait to get to that stage again, pregnancy is fun once you have a bump and a wriggly bean... the early days are such a drag!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

The early days are horrible! Every cramp or twinge you panic.... and not sure if you do this - but when I go for a wee I always check there's no blood or anything! :(


----------



## Emsmum

yep me too.....


----------



## Leikela

Yes, to put it mildly, the early stages blow! LOL I keep having to tell myself that this is all for a good end result. Some days I feel so horrible, I just want to throw the towel in. And I too check for blood as well!


----------



## fifi-folle

Another knicker checker here!


----------



## vicky n bump

[hey can i join im due the 13th x x


----------



## debzie

Having had spotting in every pregnancy I have had i am a constant knicker checker. Hope I will.not tempt fate here but none so far this one.


----------



## fifi-folle

vicky n bump said:


> [hey can i join im due the 13th x x

Done. Welcome Vicky! Am I guessing from your avatar that this is your second baby? Mine too. How old is your little one?


----------



## CharlieKeys

I don't think it ever stops does it (the knicker checking).... you check for blood or spotting in the early days - then towards the end mucous plugs, bloody shows and waters breaking :haha: The joys of pregnancy!


----------



## fifi-folle

Tallied up the votes and we have 6 for bumpkins, 2 for pumpkin patch kids and 3 for either. 
Are we happy to rename the group October Bumpkins?

I'm not a happy bunny today. Had the inlaws round yesterday, my FIL was complaining that he had an upset stomach (thanks for coming!), well today I have had a really upset stomach. Thankfully Cameron hasn't got it and as I'm still BFing he should hopefully get it much less if he gets it at all. I'm a bit annoyed that he didn't stay away, it's not as though they don't know I'm pregnant. 

How is everyone?


----------



## CharlieKeys

He shouldnt have come over if he knew he wasn't well - especially as there's so many stomach bugs going around at the moment :( 

I'm sad today! MIL has the boys until Saturday! :(


----------



## fifi-folle

CharlieKeys said:


> He shouldnt have come over if he knew he wasn't well - especially as there's so many stomach bugs going around at the moment :(
> 
> I'm sad today! MIL has the boys until Saturday! :(

I know! They had been up north and wanted to stop in on their way home. I wish they hadn't. C's last nappy was v runny :(

Til next Saturday!?! Wow, that would be weird!!!! Not sure how I'd cope. We've only been out once since having C.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That sucks about him coming over sick. That's pretty inconsiderate. I hope you all feel well soon! It's hard enough avoiding bugs than to have ppl bringing them into your home. 
Hope everyone else is doing well and babies are are happy and healthy :)

I baked banana chocholate chip cookies tonight. They are really good but soft I prefer a slight crunch with chewy, but hey, DH seems to love em!


----------



## CharlieKeys

hmmmm sounds yummy!!!! Can you send some this way please? :haha:


Yeah - it's Cheltenham week and we always go watch the racing - but this year cause of money we're staying home to watch it but we're moving in a couple of weeks so have to go sort the new flat out and get new kitchen cupboards etc (thank god we can put it on OH's work expenses as it's a flat above his work!) And we have a midwife appt on Weds and taking the two boys would be a nightmare especially as Stephen is into everything!!

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## fifi-folle

Busy week! We had a rubbish night. C's tummy was cearly sore and wouldn't settle and now DH has tummy bug too. Really annoyed w FIL!
Those cookies sound lovely. I miss baking, but it's better for my waistline not to!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww hope they feel better soon and you don't catch it!! :(


----------



## fifi-folle

I spent all of yesterday in the bathroom, not so bad today just feeling exhausted. At least C will be getting the anitbodies to fight it from my milk so it shouldn't be as bad for him.


----------



## Feanorous

Hi all

I haven't posted for ages! I've been trying to lay low a bit until 12 weeks so just popping back onto this thread every now and again and trying not to go into the first tri forum!

Hope everyone is ok and things are going great?!

I had another scan last week at 8+3 and it was all fine :)
However, today and yesterday I have just felt so NOT pregnant - boobs are not as sore (they weren't even very sore to start with). Nausea has really lifted now, and again that was only very slight if I didn't eat regularly. 
I can't help but feel something is wrong but I am really trying to stay positive. 

Does anyone know, when does the placenta start to take over? Just wondering if thats why I am feeling not so pregnant, maybe my body isn't having to work so hard?

x x x


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies

Just got back from my scan and its not looking good.
I am measuring 5-6 weeks, yoke sac and fetal pole there but no heart beat. In the uk they go with the wait and see approach and so I will be re-scanned in 2 weeks to determine if I have had another missed miscarriage. The midwife I saw was lovely and told me to remain optimistic but how????? So I am entering yet another tww,


----------



## fifi-folle

debzie said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Just got back from my scan and its not looking good.
> I am measuring 5-6 weeks, yoke sac and fetal pole there but no heart beat. In the uk they go with the wait and see approach and so I will be re-scanned in 2 weeks to determine if I have had another missed miscarriage. The midwife I saw was lovely and told me to remain optimistic but how????? So I am entering yet another tww,

Hugs. 2 weeks? Where I am it's only 1 week. I sincerely hope you just ov'd later. Were you tracking your cycle?
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks for the hugs I need them at the moment,
Yeah I used cbfm so know when I ovulated and got a positive pregnancy test at 10 dpo. When I said that to the midwife she said I hate those early tests, and each early pregnancy grows at a different rate.


----------



## Emsmum

Banana chocolate chip cookies sound amazing!! I tried to make plain animal biscuits with DD yesterday but them seem to have come out a bit tasteless... I'm new to this baking lark!! DD and OH like them anyway so I guess that's what's important! I did make banana cake last weekend and that was yummy.... Anyone else finding that pregnancy is making them crave cake???

Loving October Bumpkins!!


----------



## Emsmum

debzie said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Just got back from my scan and its not looking good.
> I am measuring 5-6 weeks, yoke sac and fetal pole there but no heart beat. In the uk they go with the wait and see approach and so I will be re-scanned in 2 weeks to determine if I have had another missed miscarriage. The midwife I saw was lovely and told me to remain optimistic but how????? So I am entering yet another tww,

Just wanted to wish you big hugs :hugs::hugs: Will have everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## fifi-folle

debzie I don't know what to say except I am thinking of you x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Debzie - I hope in 2 weeks there's your little bubba with a very strong heartbeat - I have everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Feanorous

*Debzie*, sorry to hear that...how far along do you think you should have been? I have definitely read stories where things have turned out positive! I would try to push for a scan in a week though. 
When I had a MMC they also took my blood 3 days apart, and then another scan a week after. The blood results were confirmation really as hcg had gone down. 
I think making you wait 2 weeks is really cruel...hope you can get something sorted sooner. 

*Emsmum - * You are just one day behind me, so I was wondering how you are feeling in general? :)

x


----------



## debzie

Feanorous said:


> *Debzie*, sorry to hear that...how far along do you think you should have been? I have definitely read stories where things have turned out positive! I would try to push for a scan in a week though.
> When I had a MMC they also took my blood 3 days apart, and then another scan a week after. The blood results were confirmation really as hcg had gone down.
> I think making you wait 2 weeks is really cruel...hope you can get something sorted sooner.
> 
> *Emsmum - * You are just one day behind me, so I was wondering how you are feeling in general? :)
> 
> x

I should be 6+5 today, with mu first missed miscarriage I did kick up a fuss and got in the next week only to find that the sac had grown so they still made me wait another week. I will just wait and see. Again in the past my hcg has always been fine as the placenta and sac continues growing so its not a good indicator for me.


----------



## Feanorous

x[/QUOTE]

I should be 6+5 today, with mu first missed miscarriage I did kick up a fuss and got in the next week only to find that the sac had grown so they still made me wait another week. I will just wait and see. Again in the past my hcg has always been fine as the placenta and sac continues growing so its not a good indicator for me.[/QUOTE]

I think you should definitely still be optimistic as you are not much further along than they said :)
Wishing you lots of luck x x x


----------



## Emsmum

Debsie I agree with Feanorous I think you can b optimistic too... you're not that far behind your own dates and its well known that they all grow at different rates at this stage (which is why in this country they date you at 12 weeks not earlier). Fingers crossed for 2 weeks time xx

Feanorous my biggest symptom this weekend is a major pain in the butt :wacko: It even hurts to sit down and it is making moving/getting anywhere/doing anything difficult.... am hoping that it dies down and doesn't end up as sciatica!! I have mild nausea and major tiredness most of the time and I'm peeing for England. My bus journey to and from work is making me pretty quesy... not had bad sickness this time though I remember it being much worse last time which makes me worried.... I hate this waiting game! How are you?


----------



## Leikela

debzie said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Just got back from my scan and its not looking good.
> I am measuring 5-6 weeks, yoke sac and fetal pole there but no heart beat. In the uk they go with the wait and see approach and so I will be re-scanned in 2 weeks to determine if I have had another missed miscarriage. The midwife I saw was lovely and told me to remain optimistic but how????? So I am entering yet another tww,

:hugs: and stay positive! I had my first scan at 7+1 and they could not see a heartbeat externally. After doing a vaginal ultrasound and searching for a bit, they finally found it. It could just be that the baby is still too small. I am hoping for you! :)



Feanorous said:


> Does anyone know, when does the placenta start to take over? Just wondering if thats why I am feeling not so pregnant, maybe my body isn't having to work so hard?
> 
> x x x

I have read that the placenta takes over around 10 weeks. That could totally be why are aren't feeling as ill.


----------



## demre810

Hi Ladies. I am 9w today! Yesterday I had these horrible stabbing pains in my abdomen - not the usual cramps and stretching I've been experiencing for the last couple weeks. So I called my doc and thankfully she fit me in. Baby is fine, in fact yesterday it measured 9w1 day! Doc thinks that I am having constipation issues :blush: and that's what caused the pain. I stayed off my feet the rest of the afternoon and felt a lot better. We'll see how today goes...I am an 8th grade teacher and it is impossible to stay off my feet!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hear ya on the constipation issues. It sucks feeling all backed up. I just read that Metamucil or milk of magnesia are safe at 12 weeks and up, but that's a couple weeks away....grr. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## annabelle29

Sorry to hear about your scan Debzie. :hugs: The wait is terrible when you don't know what the outcome will be. Fingers crossed for you that you get to see that heartbeat soon.

I am so tired of being tired and nauseous!! :sick: I did not have this with DS, so I'm super irritated that I have it now. I've tried ginger ale, homeopathic pills, sea bands. Now I'm thinking maybe b-6 would help? Anyone had luck with that? So hoping this eases off in the next few weeks. 

Thanks for changing the name Fifi!! I like it!


----------



## Leikela

annabelle29 said:


> I am so tired of being tired and nauseous!! :sick: I did not have this with DS, so I'm super irritated that I have it now. I've tried ginger ale, homeopathic pills, sea bands. Now I'm thinking maybe b-6 would help? Anyone had luck with that? So hoping this eases off in the next few weeks.

I am in the same boat as you! B6 helps a little bit. I drink Propel drinks made by Gatorade which have extra B6 in them and it definitely helps. Believe it or not, what I have found to be the most effective is protein! I will eat a Greek yogurt with 13g of protein per serving and feel good for a few hours.

I am pretty good during the day. It's at nighttime when the sickness hits me the most. I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Anyone else having a challenge with their emotional state. I'm overly sensitive and quick to react, overreact is a better description. I just go from crazy happy to sad, to angry to calm to depressed, all in a matter of half the day. It's so weird! Good news is I haven't thrown up in 3 days, still feel queasy though. The new thing is dizzy and headaches. Another girl on the other thread who was a day behind me just lost her baby and it's getting to me. I have a scan on the 28th and I'm getting fearful, for the first time in the pregnancy. I was doing so well.


----------



## Emsmum

Hopeful42nd said:


> Anyone else having a challenge with their emotional state. I'm overly sensitive and quick to react, overreact is a better description. I just go from crazy happy to sad, to angry to calm to depressed, all in a matter of half the day. It's so weird! Good news is I haven't thrown up in 3 days, still feel queasy though. The new thing is dizzy and headaches. Another girl on the other thread who was a day behind me just lost her baby and it's getting to me. I have a scan on the 28th and I'm getting fearful, for the first time in the pregnancy. I was doing so well.

:hugs:

Me too.... I am barely coping :cry:

Had a hell of a week due to various issues with DD, a horrible stressful couple of days at work and the distinct lack of any PG symptoms or a scan date letter. Feel a bit like the whole world is falling in on me and its starting to feel like I'm dreaming the whole pregnancy up :( :( Nausea has disappeared (not that it was around much) and so has the hunger, stretching pains, dizziness and any other symptom I had. Only reminder I have is the lack of AF and my mega bloated belly that won't fit any clothes any more.... Hospital yesterday gave me a booking in app of 28th March when I will be 11+2 with the instructions that the scan date will be arranged on that day.... ie in all likelyhood another 3 weeks after which would make me 14 weeks!!!
Just had a major breakdown this morning due to stress and lack of sleep (it was predictable, the stress has kept me awake all week and last night DD was feeling ill too), took it all out on DH who has stormed out of the house leaving me in floods of tears without even a goodbye. He doesn't get it :cry:
I should have left to take DD to nursery and head off to work 20 mins ago...
Apologies for the rant!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Take a mental health day if you are feeling like that. :sorry about DH not being supportive, maybe talk to him about how hormones affect your emotions and what you need from him at those times. Helped me to do. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

How are we all?

Sorry for TMI but the constipation has kicked in for me :( Also having a few sicky days atm. Scan in 12 days though :) And midwife doing home visit next Sat. Be interesting to find out her thoughts on a homebirth (after csection last year)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Uh oh Fifi , the constipation is no fun! Avoid all bread products if you can, eat a few plums, worked for me but it's hard to not eats bread stuff when sick feeling and preggers.
Hope it doesnt last!


----------



## glitterfly

I just posted in thenovember thread too!, I'm in limbo as my LMP date is 27/10 yet at my early scan they said 1/11... The sonographer also said they couldn't get a great picture of bubs cos of my uterus so to wait until the 12 scan for my actual EDD...

So as I said, I'm in limbo... :( 

How is everyone feeling... Last night sicknes properly hit me and I vomited up my entire meal! I couldn't believe it but I must admit I did feel a million times better afterwards...
Without wishing away my pregnancy I can not wait until first tri is out the way.

Xxx


----------



## Feanorous

Hey everyone,
How are you all? Good I hope! I've been pretty quiet for a while, been busy decorating the house and went away for the weekend :)

I have another scan on Friday so ill be 10plus 5. I am worrying, all symptoms seem to have disappeared and i just feel totally normal. Hoping so much its all ok. 

Oh also, yesterday whilst we were out for lunch I ate a goats cheese and red pepper quiche and now I'm freaking out! It was the kind with the rind on, but it was cooked and very hot, is that ok?? I'm confused and i don't eat a lot of cheese. I should have just not eaten it if i wasn't sure! Arrrgh.

Xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

I wouldn't worry too much hun :) I ate loads of stuff I shouldn't with the boys i.e rare steak etc and they're fine! Plus around 10 weeks or so the placenta takes over so it's less work for your body to have to deal with. If you're worried give your midwife/Dr a call :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Cooked goats cheese is ok, thankfully, I love it! Also salami and parma ham are ok cooked too. And brie and camembert! Why do I love all these things. It'd be better for my waistline if I didn't!!! I did eat some uncooked parma ham last time and was ok though. Although it's obviously better not to risk it the chances are fortunately quite low for listeriosis etc. But better safe than sorry.
Had rubbish day yesterday, first mother's day and no breakfast in bed, no dinner cooked for me, did the housework and looked after C. So disappointed.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I didn't do anything either.... OH has to work sunday's as it's the best working day of their week so just sat in doing nothing! But I got a card so that made me happy :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Woo hoo finally found the HB on the doppler. Sounded slower than DS' was. Had been thinking this baby was a girl but not so sure now...(myth is that slower heartrate is boy, over 140 = girl)

What do you all think you're carrying?


----------



## Feanorous

Hey Fifi - that is so cool! I bet you were really excited to hear that.
I'm not sure that I am going to get one. I think it might cause me more worry than anything if I couldn't find it. I might change my mind though :)

I have heard the heartbeat theory about the sex, but I wouldn't buy into it too much! 
We keep thinking it's a girl and have only discussed girls names so far but I think we'll be in for a surprise and it'll be a boy. 

I have another scan tonight at 7pm. I am scared - the last week and a half my already hardly there symptoms have really subsided :(

I have been looking on you tube at scans for 10weeks 5 days and I just can't believe there could be something that looks so much like a baby inside me, all moving around and everything.

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## fifi-folle

I got mine when I was pregnant with C after my 14 week scan. I was still really paranoid after my m/cs so bought it to reassure myself. I could always find the HB. Wasn't too worried this time that I couldn't find it as I hadn't tried so early with C. Once I could feel him move regularly (17/18 weeks) I stopped using it. 
Your symptoms have probably eased as the placenta is doing more of the work now. Look forward to seeing your scan pic later :D


----------



## annabelle29

That's awesome that you can hear the hb Fifi! I've been tempted to get one myself just so I can hear my lil one whenever I want, but don't really have the money for one. Dang. My next scan is in 2 weeks, so I'll get to hear it then. 

It's funny about the sex. I knew soo early that my son was a boy, but this time I just don't know. My head says girl, but my heart says boy. Don't know if it's b/c I already have a boy and remember what it was like, but I just feel the connection to baby boys. I feel nothing for baby girls except how cute they are, but not the click, if that makes any sense. It's weird to know with one but not the other. We'll be happy with either of course. :flower:


----------



## Feanorous

Scan was perfect :)
I'll post the pics tomorrow!
x


----------



## CharlieKeys

This is the first day I've actually been sick...... I dunno why but it's been horrible :( 

I think boy..... but that's because secretly I think I want a girl and if it isn't I don't want to be slightly 'disappointed' if you get me? But if it is a boy I won't be gutted - I love my boys to pieces!! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

totally understand. A boy would be easier/more practical for us (sharing bedroom etc) but I would love a daughter!

Met my midwife today, really nice and was told a HBAC was possible! (Home birth after csection) Really pleased!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

12 weeks tomorrow! Time is finally going by :) how's everyone feeling? Getting bumps yet?


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I still feel so far behind you all. Fifi so glad you heard hb. dd always had a faster hb and as I was team yellow thought I was having a boy. bump shape was boy too. I would love to have a boy but not really bothered either way. think ohreally would like a boy to even things up as he puts it.

yeah feanerous on your scan glad all is well.

my scan is tomorrow so I finally get to see if this agony is over and I have a healthy beanie or another mmc. still have sore boobs and am.mega tired cannot stay up past 9.30pm.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck !!! Totally hoping there's a little bean in there! :) 

as for bumps... everyone at OH's work said I had to at least be 15 weeks with the bump I've got :( I really hope this doesn't mean I'm going to have a huge baby again!!! :( 

That's my 9+4 bump eeeeek!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo 2.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Leikela

Hopeful42nd said:


> 12 weeks tomorrow! Time is finally going by :) how's everyone feeling? Getting bumps yet?

Wow! The time seems to be going fast, but for me I feel as though it is going so slow!! LOL I will be 10 weeks on Tuesday. I don't have a bump yet. I just feel a tad bit larger around my waist but my pants still fit just fine. 

The nausea and sick feeling over take me by late afternoon and sometimes it is unbearable. I usually come home from work and go straight to bed for an hour or two and then get up, eat dinner and fall asleep again by 11 PM. And God forbid I smell any kind of cooking food, I become so sick I cannot eat. 

How are you feeling? Does it really lessen at 10 weeks?



CharlieKeys said:


> Good luck !!! Totally hoping there's a little bean in there! :)
> 
> as for bumps... everyone at OH's work said I had to at least be 15 weeks with the bump I've got :( I really hope this doesn't mean I'm going to have a huge baby again!!! :(
> 
> That's my 9+4 bump eeeeek!!

Wow, that is definitely a noticeable bump! I am 9+5 today and I don't have any bump yet. My pants still fit fine. Either your uterus is sitting high, you are bloated or you are having a large baby!


----------



## Leikela

debzie,

Hoping you have good news tomorrow and that your little bean is sticky and growing! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well things got better in terms of sickness at 10 1/2 weeks, but today, not so good. I threw up nothing and water this morning, so it's not over yet!
I have a tiny bump forming and some is still bloat but it's getting harder under it!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: really hoping on a smaller baby this time!!! Midwife said to cut carbs out but what can I have ... I can only eat toast for breakfast, then for lunch a sandwich.... with meat/cheese and then a balanced dinner.... So hoping it's bloating but that's A LOT of bloat eeeeek. Clothes still fit though... :D 

The tiredness is awful hey? :( Hope you start to feel less sick too :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Still nauseous some days here. It does seem to have eased the past week or so. As the placenta kicks in it should ease (although with DS it was 16/7 wks but I was sick 3+ times each day with him!)
Bump is definitely forming. It seems to happen quicker 2nd (or 3rd/4th time). Because I had a section I can feel the internal scar moving up which is weird! I'm into my mat jeans as they're comfier over my tummy. Normal clothes still fit fine but don't feel good over bump. 

Debzie I will be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies.

Not good news from my scan today I have had another missed miscarriage. No change from last scan, measuring 5-6 weeks. Booked in for a erpc on wednesday.

I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies but sadly mine was not meant to be (this time)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

debzie said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> Not good news from my scan today I have had another missed miscarriage. No change from last scan, measuring 5-6 weeks. Booked in for a erpc on wednesday.
> 
> I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies but sadly mine was not meant to be (this time)

Sorry you have to face this again debzie :hugs:
:flower: I really hope things work out for you soon! Fx!


----------



## fifi-folle

Debzie - hugs. You're in my thoughts x


----------



## Flutterly

Helloooo!! I'm due on the 2nd :D


----------



## fifi-folle

hello flutterly:flower:


----------



## Jelebi

Hello everyone! :) I am due on Halloween Day! :)
hehe spookyyy!


----------



## cheshire

Hi everyone, I'm due on October 27th


----------



## fifi-folle

Jelebi said:


> Hello everyone! :) I am due on Halloween Day! :)
> hehe spookyyy!

Hi Jelebi :flower:


----------



## fifi-folle

And hello Cheshire :flower:


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies I ad thanks in advance to anyone else, I am going to unsubscribe to the thread now.

Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Debs. x


----------



## LittleSienna

Can i be put down for the 20th of october please.
xx


----------



## Twinkie210

Hi everyone! Due October 4th :)


----------



## fifi-folle

added you both. Welcome to all the new girls! Look forward to getting to know you all x


----------



## pink_rulez

Hi all, iv just come cross this thread I'm due 22nd at the mo but I'm hoping it not to be moved sooner as my daughters birthday is the 12th, x


----------



## annabelle29

Leikela said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> 12 weeks tomorrow! Time is finally going by :) how's everyone feeling? Getting bumps yet?
> 
> Wow! The time seems to be going fast, but for me I feel as though it is going so slow!! LOL I will be 10 weeks on Tuesday. I don't have a bump yet. I just feel a tad bit larger around my waist but my pants still fit just fine.
> 
> The nausea and sick feeling over take me by late afternoon and sometimes it is unbearable. I usually come home from work and go straight to bed for an hour or two and then get up, eat dinner and fall asleep again by 11 PM. And God forbid I smell any kind of cooking food, I become so sick I cannot eat.
> 
> How are you feeling? Does it really lessen at 10 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Good luck !!! Totally hoping there's a little bean in there! :)
> 
> as for bumps... everyone at OH's work said I had to at least be 15 weeks with the bump I've got :( I really hope this doesn't mean I'm going to have a huge baby again!!! :(
> 
> That's my 9+4 bump eeeeek!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that is definitely a noticeable bump! I am 9+5 today and I don't have any bump yet. My pants still fit fine. Either your uterus is sitting high, you are bloated or you are having a large baby!Click to expand...

My m/s has just started to fade a few days ago and I'm 11 weeks. I've heard that the placenta starts to take over, so that's why it starts to fade. Hopefully you only have another few days/week left!


----------



## annabelle29

debzie said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> Not good news from my scan today I have had another missed miscarriage. No change from last scan, measuring 5-6 weeks. Booked in for a erpc on wednesday.
> 
> I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies but sadly mine was not meant to be (this time)

So sorry debzie. :hugs: Hope your sticky bean comes soon.


----------



## annabelle29

Hello and welcome to all the newbies!! :thumbup:

Well, my nausea is finally starting to subside and I'm sooo grateful. Still a bit tired, but I'll take that over nausea any day. Don't have too much of a bump yet; my pants are definitely getting tighter, but not enough where I need maternity clothes yet. U/S coming up on April 5. Super excited to hear the hb and see the lil punkin flipping around. :flower: 

Anyone else have u/s coming up?


----------



## mel9996

hello all its been awhile since i posted but i have maternal testing and a u/s on wed then on thurs i have my 12 week u/s. M/S has subsided even though i never really threw up from it i was gagging alot. im still tired but like you said ill take that over the m/s. i am starting to show a little and pants are getting snugger so i have pulled out my summer dresses which helps alot because im not one for super tight dresses i like them flowy. just wish the weather would stay warm so i could wear them everyday!!


----------



## annabelle29

mel9996 said:


> hello all its been awhile since i posted but i have maternal testing and a u/s on wed then on thurs i have my 12 week u/s. M/S has subsided even though i never really threw up from it i was gagging alot. im still tired but like you said ill take that over the m/s. i am starting to show a little and pants are getting snugger so i have pulled out my summer dresses which helps alot because im not one for super tight dresses i like them flowy. just wish the weather would stay warm so i could wear them everyday!!

Hello! Welcome back. :winkwink:

What is a maternal scan and why is it the day before your normal u/s? I have some cute flowy summer dresses too, but since it's still snowing here, I won't be able to wear them for quite some time. Ugh. :coffee:


----------



## dizzydoll

Hiya ladies I've not posted in a while silly internet wasn't working properly!
My nausea seems to be subsiding a little but I'm starving ALL the time!!!! 

Hope everyone is keeping well! I have my booking in appointment at the hospital in 3 weeks time! Can't wait!


----------



## Flutterly

My nausea is subsiding but the morning retching is still as strong as ever!! 

Little bump is becoming more apparent! Looks more like a bump and less like bloat!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi ladies, feeling much less sick lately :) its small waves of nausea now rather than the ' I have to lie down or I'll vomit kind'. Very gassy over the last three days. Starting to like veggies a bit again, now if I could only convince my son to eat them :)


----------



## mel9996

the maternal testing is for genetic testing mostly for downs syndrome ill get the u/s and blood work done. i had the 12 wk scan scheduled since the 5th and the maternal testing isnt at my ob its at the hospital its a specialist thing and they called me like 2 wks ago and told that they have to do between 11 1/2 wks and 12 and this thurs i will be exactly 12 wks and on top of that they only do first trimester testing on weds so i had to take it. last wk it was 70's n 80's here and now its back to 40's n 50's so im going to have to hold off a bit for my dresses :(


----------



## Leikela

Hopeful,

So glad to hear that you are feeling better! That is great! Nausea is the worst.


----------



## Feanorous

Hi girls

Sorry to hear your news Debzie, take care of yourself x

Hope everyone else is doing well?

The time seems to going quite quick at the moment, and the 12 week milestone is almost upon us!

I have my scan a week on Thurs, so I'll be 12+4. I'm having the booking in app on the same day. My DH can't come to either so I was wondering if anyone knew much about what they will ask about his family history, so I can be prepared?

Is anyone starting to think about telling work soon? I think I have to tell my boss this week as she is on holiday for 10 days as of the day of my scan. I don't want to wait another 10 days to tell everyone and feel she should know first. I am quite scared...she is lovely but she herself if quite anti children, but I am sure she will be happy for me, i'm just such a wimp!
I also don't want to jinx anything by telling people early, but we has a scan at 10+5 and everything was fine. eeek!

x x x


----------



## Emsmum

Hello girls! Apologies for not posting recently... life seems to be flying by at the moment!!

Debsie really sorry for you loss :hugs:

I have booking in appointment with my MWs tomorrow to have all the bloods etc done and they'll book my 12 week scan appointment tomorrow too. here's hoping it will be at 12 weeks and not at 14 lol!!!

I thought my nausea was subsiding then had a bad day with it on Monday... obviously just toying with me still lol.... I remember it came and went till 14 weeks last time!!

Big thing is that I have a bump...! don't know how I post an image on here??


----------



## annabelle29

mel9996 said:


> the maternal testing is for genetic testing mostly for downs syndrome ill get the u/s and blood work done. i had the 12 wk scan scheduled since the 5th and the maternal testing isnt at my ob its at the hospital its a specialist thing and they called me like 2 wks ago and told that they have to do between 11 1/2 wks and 12 and this thurs i will be exactly 12 wks and on top of that they only do first trimester testing on weds so i had to take it. last wk it was 70's n 80's here and now its back to 40's n 50's so im going to have to hold off a bit for my dresses :(

Oh gotcha. I think my u/s is combined with the genetic testing. Seems to be quite painless, just looking around at certain spots for me at least. I was reading about your lovely weather back east. Lucky!!


----------



## annabelle29

Emsmum - Hope we can see your cute bump pic soon! I'll post one as soon as I get a decent one; maybe after my scan next week.

Feanorous - My dr already asked all the q's about family history at my earlier appt, so I can't really help you there. Hopefully you can just find out any major family health problems that run in his family that that will be good enough. My u/s is next Thursday also! Hope we'll have cute baby pics to post! :flower:


----------



## Emsmum

Tried to add it as an attachment but it was too big (grrrr).... will have to get another on my phone or upload it to photobox or something....

PS can't believe how cool it feels to see 11 weeks on my ticker!!

Near me the downs testing is part of the ultrasound too though its optional you don't have to have it. Last pregnancy though they didn't offer the downs as part of the ultrasound but did offer the blood tests instead.... confusing!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Nuchal testing is quite new in the UK, it was only introduced where I am last February (after we'd had 12 wks scan with DS) we declined the downs blood tests anyway. We're opting out of NT part of scan this time. Our scan/booking appt is on Thursday, hoping it makes this pregnancy a bit more real for me! It's still a bit weird being pregnant again.


----------



## Leikela

Feanorous said:


> I have my scan a week on Thurs, so I'll be 12+4. I'm having the booking in app on the same day. My DH can't come to either so I was wondering if anyone knew much about what they will ask about his family history, so I can be prepared?

Good luck with your scan! They ask if anyone on your side of the family and on hubby's side of the family ever had mental ******ation, Fragile X syndrome or any birth defects. They also ask if anyone on either side is Jewish because apparently there are higher risks involved. They will also ask you if hubby has any medical issues right now. High blood pressure, heart disease, etc...

That is about the extent of it. You should do great! :)


----------



## Flutterly

I was 13 weeks yesterday so officially in the second tri now :D

My midwife asked about the usual stuff a dr would ask, things like high blood pressure, any genetic diseases etc. I don't know if they are in my notes at home so I can check later for you!! 

First morning this week I haven't heaved while brushing teeth! Just done a little one at my desk though!!


----------



## demre810

Hi Ladies -

I am 11+1 - time is flying by, though I can't wait to hit 13 weeks! I have my NT scan on 4/10 when I will be exactly 13w. My all-day sickness (it was never just morning for me :dohh: ) has been getting better. I've lost about 10lbs but doc isn't worried. 

How many of you are planning on finding out the gender?!


----------



## Twinkie210

Of course I am finding out the gender! I am counting down until May when I will have my 20 week U/S!


----------



## Emsmum

I have a scan date!! one week today 4th April so at 12+2. So excited to finally see baby!

Flutterly how exciting being in the 2nd trimester!!

I will definitely be finding out gender - cant wait!!


----------



## october 10th

october 9th im due :) xx


----------



## Feanorous

Thanks for all the info girls :)

Lots of us with scans next Wed/Thurs, excited to see all our lovely scan pics!

Flutterly, whereabouts in London are you? I am South West, zone 6 :)

x


----------



## mel9996

just got back from my nuchal testing testing and they said everything looked great. im suppose to be 12 wks tomorrow but she said im measuring at 12w5d but also said it can measure up to 5 days off. hope my pics upload
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-28 15.05.02.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 12









32812.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## annabelle29

Great pics Mel! Glad everything went well. 8 days until my u/s. 

I will definitely find out the gender and I might even find out next Thursday. Our u/s tech told us at 12 weeks with my DS and she was right, so I might ask if she can tell this time around. I've been reading that the odds are around 90% accurate at 13 weeks and I'll be 12.5, so here's hoping I don't have to wait until 20 weeks. :winkwink:


----------



## Leikela

demre810 said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> I am 11+1 - time is flying by, though I can't wait to hit 13 weeks! I have my NT scan on 4/10 when I will be exactly 13w. My all-day sickness (it was never just morning for me :dohh: ) has been getting better. I've lost about 10lbs but doc isn't worried.
> 
> How many of you are planning on finding out the gender?!

I am definitely finding out the gender! I have my nuchal scan on 4/12/12! I will be 12+2.



mel9996 said:


> just got back from my nuchal testing testing and they said everything looked great. im suppose to be 12 wks tomorrow but she said im measuring at 12w5d but also said it can measure up to 5 days off. hope my pics upload

That is great your nuchal went well! The pics are great!! I go on 4/12/12 and am a bit nervous. How long did it take? They are telling me it will take an hour.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So I had my ultrasound done today. :happydance:
Baby is great measuring a week ahead but she said this is one of the least accurate times to measure for size as they stop crown/rump and start using circumference...anyways my due date is still oct 7th.
Two arms, two legs, one perfect little head, full face, nice steady heart rate, all looks great. Go for the second ultrasound part on May 16th to find out for sure the results and for gender scan. Before that I go for bloodwork again in late april. the great news about the next ultrasound is they use regular and also show you in 3D! Should be super cool!

Here is the pic she gave me, which she had way better ones, but beggers cant be choosers. :thumbup:

This is the bump pic from about a week and a half ago. I really haven't changed much.


----------



## mel9996

i went in at 1:30 and was out by 2:00 but im sure if you have any questions it could take longer. they told me to plan for an hr also but i think thats just incase something happens or they need to explain something.

Great pic Hopeful!! glad ur appt went so great!!!


----------



## Leikela

Ah ok Mel. Thanks for the feedback! I was hoping it wouldn't take an hour. :)


----------



## fifi-folle

back from scan, edd moved from 7th oct to 4th. All looks fine with baby.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah, good to hear about all these healthy babies!


----------



## dizzydoll

Great scan pic mel and hopeful! :) Beautiful little bubbas there :)

I can't wait for my scan feels like it's ages away!! 18 days til my appointment!!


----------



## fifi-folle

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7262/6881177880_cc5ffd9fed.jpg

Baby #2, due 4th Oct.


----------



## mel9996

beautiful scan fifi!!!

just got back from my 12 wk appt everything looked great and baby is right on track!!! next one in 4 wks.
 



Attached Files:







3-29-12.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mel9996

dizzydoll said:


> Great scan pic mel and hopeful! :) Beautiful little bubbas there :)
> 
> I can't wait for my scan feels like it's ages away!! 18 days til my appointment!!

it will b here before you know it!! i had to wait since march 5th to get my first u/s and it drove me crazy!! just try to stay busy


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hi everyone!! (and all the newbies :D )

We've had a nightmare of a week! My OH was FORCED to hand his resignation in on Monday, then because he did the company only gave us 22 hours to move out of our flat (above his work). Then to top it off Wednesday should have been his payday and they recalled his wages until next week :( So we had to move from Hertfordshire back to Essex with the in laws - so now have to 're-book' with the midwife but she said on the phone that they will fast track me and fast track my scan date as we're 10+ weeks!! Luckily! So a midwife should call me tomorrow with a date to get booked in :) I am happy because we were gonna have our first in Essex but moved and now our last will DEF be born in Essex :) 

How's everyone else?


----------



## CharlieKeys

p.s GORGEOUS scan photos! :)


----------



## mel9996

annabelle29 said:


> Great pics Mel! Glad everything went well. 8 days until my u/s.
> 
> I will definitely find out the gender and I might even find out next Thursday. Our u/s tech told us at 12 weeks with my DS and she was right, so I might ask if she can tell this time around. I've been reading that the odds are around 90% accurate at 13 weeks and I'll be 12.5, so here's hoping I don't have to wait until 20 weeks. :winkwink:

she couldnt get a good view today. cookie had legs clenched tight together haha and yest they were up in air and crossed. so when the time comes i better get some cooperation from cookie. i go back in 4 wks so im hoping they can tell me then


----------



## Flutterly

Feanorous, I'm in east London!!!


----------



## Flutterly

Also (I just had to check back to asked and it was you! I have my notes in front of me and the q's they asked about me and dp were about diabetes, hypertension,,twins, any hereditary diseases and congenital abnormality. Whether there is any in the direct family so just mum's and dad's!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw fab scan pics!! So exciting! Everyone seems to be finding out the sex! Am I the only team yellow girlie here?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Got my 12 week scan date through!! :D 12th April!!

Urm I think at the moment we're staying Team Yellow...... but depends on the hospital if they'll tell us what the baby is to making our final decision :D


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha yeah I've heard of a few people who didn't want to know the sex and the sonographer messed up and told them "he" or "she" is doing well so they knew anyway haha :)


----------



## ClairHawkins

Just to let you know I went for my 12 wk scan mon and we are having twins!!!! And my due date is now 7th october!


----------



## dizzydoll

So exciting hun!! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats on your twins! How shocked were you? Did they tell you identical or fraternal?


----------



## CharlieKeys

wow!! twins!! Congrats :)


----------



## fifi-folle

congrats on the twins! I've updated the front page.
I think we're going to find out sex this time


----------



## annabelle29

mel9996 said:


> annabelle29 said:
> 
> 
> Great pics Mel! Glad everything went well. 8 days until my u/s.
> 
> I will definitely find out the gender and I might even find out next Thursday. Our u/s tech told us at 12 weeks with my DS and she was right, so I might ask if she can tell this time around. I've been reading that the odds are around 90% accurate at 13 weeks and I'll be 12.5, so here's hoping I don't have to wait until 20 weeks. :winkwink:
> 
> she couldnt get a good view today. cookie had legs clenched tight together haha and yest they were up in air and crossed. so when the time comes i better get some cooperation from cookie. i go back in 4 wks so im hoping they can tell me thenClick to expand...

:haha: That's funny about the clenched legs. Maybe next time you can drink some orange juice and hope to get the little one hopping from the sugar. I'm thinking of doing that myself.


----------



## annabelle29

Clair- Congrats on the twins!! There seems to be a lot of them in a couple threads I'm in. :thumbup:

I think it's great you're Team Yellow Dizzydoll! It would be too hard for me to wait that long, but it really would be the best suprise ever finding out after you deliver. :flower:


----------



## dizzydoll

Ya I think that once baby arrives I want that little surprise, it'll be my extra little reward haha :) I still have 30 weeks to go though so I may end up changing my mind haha, hopefully I won't though :)


----------



## mel9996

annabelle29 said:


> mel9996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annabelle29 said:
> 
> 
> Great pics Mel! Glad everything went well. 8 days until my u/s.
> 
> I will definitely find out the gender and I might even find out next Thursday. Our u/s tech told us at 12 weeks with my DS and she was right, so I might ask if she can tell this time around. I've been reading that the odds are around 90% accurate at 13 weeks and I'll be 12.5, so here's hoping I don't have to wait until 20 weeks. :winkwink:
> 
> she couldnt get a good view today. cookie had legs clenched tight together haha and yest they were up in air and crossed. so when the time comes i better get some cooperation from cookie. i go back in 4 wks so im hoping they can tell me thenClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: That's funny about the clenched legs. Maybe next time you can drink some orange juice and hope to get the little one hopping from the sugar. I'm thinking of doing that myself.Click to expand...

ill have to keep that in mind. didnt even think about. i had just ate tacos so cookie was moving a good bit but was either being lady like or a gentlemen hahah


----------



## Emsmum

Not got much time will post more later - just wanted to say congratlations to all those of you who've had scans!! Loving all these photos, keep them coming :)

3 more sleeps till mine, can't wait!!

And ClairHawkins congratulations on your twins!! Can I ask - had you had any signs or inkling that there might be more than one....?


----------



## demre810

Congrats on the twins - how exciting!

I have a question for you ladies. I am a bridesmaid in 2 weddings this summer - I will be at the end of my 2nd tri and the beginning of my 3rd tri. I was measured yesterday and with maternity dresses you order based solely on your bust size. The fitted non-maternity dress I tried on yesterday was a size 12 and fit perfectly - even with a little give. But, based on my bust measurement I should have fit in a size 14. I'm kinda freaking out about whether I should just order a size 14 or if I should give myself a little more wiggle room and order a 16? 16 seems like it might be too much, especially considering that I've grown by a cup size in the last month (and the 12 fit just fine yesterday) and I don't imagine that I'll continue on that pattern my entire pregnancy...what are your thoughts?!


----------



## fifi-folle

demre810 said:


> Congrats on the twins - how exciting!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. I am a bridesmaid in 2 weddings this summer - I will be at the end of my 2nd tri and the beginning of my 3rd tri. I was measured yesterday and with maternity dresses you order based solely on your bust size. The fitted non-maternity dress I tried on yesterday was a size 12 and fit perfectly - even with a little give. But, based on my bust measurement I should have fit in a size 14. I'm kinda freaking out about whether I should just order a size 14 or if I should give myself a little more wiggle room and order a 16? 16 seems like it might be too much, especially considering that I've grown by a cup size in the last month (and the 12 fit just fine yesterday) and I don't imagine that I'll continue on that pattern my entire pregnancy...what are your thoughts?!

I would say go for the 14, at the end of the second tri your ribcage will probably have expanded a bit as bump moves up. Wouldn't go for the 16 though.


----------



## Feanorous

Hey Guys

Hope you are all good :)
Just checking in really, saying hello! 4 more sleeps til my 12 week scan, eeek. I have to tell my boss in the next 3 days though - so nervous!

Oh and today I have discovered that my nipples are starting to crack! :cry:
What is that about? They don't hurt at all, I just didn't expect it!?

x x


----------



## fifi-folle

that's a bit odd feanorous. I suggest lansinoh cream or avent nipple cream. Are you planning to BF? If so having one of them would really be heplful.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah that usually only happen when breastfeeding from the irritations and moisture. Perhaps your bras are chafing a bit? Also don't use soap over the area just clean water to wash. Lanolin is great for that and you will for sure use it if breastfeeding.

I'm glad the topic was brought up. Who plans on breastfeeding and who not? What swayed your choice? Personally I breastfeed, as it's recommended by the world health organization for the first two years of the child's life. I'm not going that far, but my son still feeds 4-5 times and takes cups of homo milk with meals, he's 14 months. I'm hoping he'll quit soon as I do not want to be tandem feeding.


----------



## fifi-folle

I'm still BFing my son, hoping to either let him wean himself or stop when he's around 2. We had such a battle to start BFing I don't want to stop just cause I am pregnant with his sibling (I don't want him to miss out because of our complacency re contraception). I hope that we will tandem feed as he'll only be 14/15 months when this LO appears.
One good thing is that I know what I'm doing this time and know to ask about posterior tongue tie if new baby has difficulty latching as it took to 8 weeks to get DS' snipped after his weight gain had suffered and my supply had been affected by using nipple shields (only way to get him on boob before TT snip).
I'm more than happy to support any of the girls on here with BFing :) It's perhaps not as easy as antenatal classes make out for everyone, but for others it's fine!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I agree with you that it's not easy, it took work and determination, but it has been so worth it!


----------



## fifi-folle

definitely!


----------



## Feanorous

Thanks for the replies girls - I will get some cream in the next couple of days!
It is a bit odd, but as there is no pain or anything I won't worry just yet. I have my booking in app with the midwife on Thurs so I might ask her then..

Definitely planning on breastfeeding if I can. I will give it my best shot that's for sure. 

I am just starting to look into NCT classes, anyone else? Mostly for the friendship side of things as my family are all 4 hours away. I have friends here but no pregnant friends, and would love some company whilst on maternity leave. They are a bit steep at £230 though!

I am starting to have a look at posts over on second tri now, anyone else? Still feel a bit 'young' for it, but first tri is all about the early weeks mostly. 

Oh and Happy Easter everyone!
x


----------



## Leikela

I am still on the fence about breast feeding. I don't think I want to do it. I am a social worker and when I return to work, I cannot be bothered with running around trying to pump. I am out in the field a lot and it would be too much.

I was adopted and so was my sister (from birth) so obviously we were never breast fed and we were the healthiest kids. We always got the perfect attendance awards in grade school and to date my sister has never had the chicken pox. I got it my Senior year of HS because my band partner had it. LOL


----------



## Hopeful42nd

How long are you staying off with baby? If you even get to for a few months I'd recommend giving it a shot. It's really the best thing for your baby, even if you.can only do it for a short time. I totally get your point about your job making it difficult to pump. Depending on how your milk comes in and flows it can be easy or hard. I had a hard time pumping, would only get a few ounces each time. Some women have loads extra and in no time flat pumping. I was very jealous of those ladies. That liquid gold was hard to come by for me!


----------



## Leikela

I think I am only going to take 2 months off. I have considered doing it only for those two months but am still unsure. As part of my prenatal care, they provide a breast feeding expert to talk to, so I will probably have one appointment and then make my decision. It is hard for me to justify though because my sister and I came out just fine. We are proof that you don't need to breast feed to have a totally healthy child.


----------



## Feanorous

I wasn't breastfed either and I am just fine and pretty intelligent, I think! lol
Then again, when I was born there wasn't as much research or info on it for parents to chose...I think it was done more out of convinience than anything else. 

One thing to think about though is that breast feeding is alot less expensive than formula! :)

x


----------



## fifi-folle

and a lot less stress in the middle of the night!


----------



## fifi-folle

PS I wasn't BF either. It's the minority choice where I live but it was one thing I was determined to succeed at especially after our horrible birth experience.


----------



## Feanorous

Fifi - did you do NCT classes the first time round?
x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hate to ask Fifi, but horrible birth experience? Mine went poorly too.
I would only dialate to 8 1/2 cm after 23 hours (waters broke) and pitocin to try to get things going. My boys heartrate dropped drastically with every contraction, so emerg c section happened which I was so unprepared for!


----------



## fifi-folle

I didn't do NCT. I did a yoga for birth class and made loads of Mummy friends through that who I still meet up with.

Birth story: got to 42wks (41 by my dates) after having contractions on and off since 37 wks and went through all of induction (gel, assisted rupture of membranes, synotinon drip, had diamorphine and eventually an epidural), DS heartrate went up, there was meconium in the waters, and the fetal blood test machine wasn't working so I got 30 mins to push, he didn't progress far enough (no wonder being strapped to a bed all day) so we were taken (very quickly) for an emergency section. Far cry from my gentle water birth I'd planned, using yoga positions and hypnobirthing! Then with his failure to latch and a post partum infection it was generally a horrid time when it should have been one of the most wonderful. This is why I am planning a home waterbirth, however I need to go into labour myself otherwise it's another csection :(


----------



## dizzydoll

Heya ladies! How are we all doing today? 
I'm planning on at least trying bf for the first few months and will take it from there then.

2 weeks til my appointment woohoo! :)

I don't seem to be as nauseous as before but by gosh I am tired all the time!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fifi - walk walk and more walking. I spent two days walking around to get things moving, once I went home I was doing laundry, bent down to pick up a dropped sock and bam, water broke. I wish it had gone better, they didn't encourage me to walk around or anything while in labor, before the epidural and monitors. I went to 4 1/2 5 cm befor that point. I wish I had done more to get things moving, but I just did what they told me and laid in the bed. I did have a jetted tub and did that right before epidural as I asked and pain was bad!


----------



## fifi-folle

We did lots of walking/waddling, it did nothing. I even went walking when being induced, back every 30 mins for obs! I'm not sure if perhaps his head never quite got into position then got too big (91st centile head circumference). I also tried all the old wives tales, pineapple curry anyone? BDing at 40+ weeks is not pretty!!!


----------



## annabelle29

I'm going to try breastfeeding and see how it goes. It was a disaster with DS, but I'm hoping to get to a specialist very early if it isn't working and try a bit harder since it is cheaper and better. My son did fine on formula, but I still have the mom guilt for it. Hoping to make it a few months at least, but since I work full time, there's no way I can continue for a year plus. 

So sorry about your birth Fifi! They never seem to go quite as we plan, do they? I was pretty flexible with my birth plan, but they did have to use the suction to get DS out since he was stuck and that was scary, but other than that, mine was pretty good.


----------



## cheshire

Hi everyone,

Thought I would add a little to cheer everyone up. I had a terrible 1st labour which I think was partly due to fear and partly due to listening to a horror story from one of my NCT group, who gave all us preggies an indepth description of her failed birth plan. I ended up with a 48 hour labour with an epidural after 30 hours and suction because DS's heart rate dropped. 

With the second and third I decided to go with the contractions and imagine with each wave of pain, what my body was doing. Instead of tensing my body and instinctively fighting the pain, I relaxed as much as possible and as a result my second labour lasted 5 hours with only gas and air and my third was here in under an hour, with barely time for the midwife to attend the birth! 

I will also say that I got to 5cm and beyond without even knowing I was in labour, so for all you ladies that have done this before, your body will know what it's doing :)

Hope this helps calm some nerves!


----------



## Emsmum

Evening girls

I didn't get on well with BFing with DD (she was fully FF by a month old) but I was glad I gave it a go.... will try again this time but won't be beating myself up if it fails.... DD is a very healthy child!!

I did NCT last time but won't bother this time. The advice on BFing wasnt all accurate to the extent that it contributed to my failure in a way (in that the advice was all about how natural and easy it was and that if you were finding it as hard as that you were beyond help and doomed to failure :growlmad:). I did make a group of friends that I hung out with on mat leave and it is helpful to have that network in the early days.

I also had a 48 hour labour which ended up on the syncotin drip to increase contractions.... After my waters went I made it to 4cm entirely by myself at home though, everything only stopped each time I went into hospital to be checked..... in the end I had to be in hospital as waters had gone too long and there was an infection risk but I'm sure I'd have gotten there by myself without the drip had been able to stay at home.... i've been offered a home birth this time but not yet decided.....

scan in 2 days!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah, not sure why they try to sugarcoat the whole BF thing as easy and natural. It was hard to get a hang on baby latching and how I could help that, it hurt and no I didn't have mastitis just cracked nipple that was inflamed and I would cring for 20-30 minutes each time he fed that side for a solid 3 weeks. The bright side it got easier and now it's nothing.

It is not a walk in the park, it's hard but with support you ladies can do it, just don't feel like a failure asking for help! I had to ask my sister who'd been there done that all sorts of Q's! If you can't do it, formula is the next best thing! It's okay either way.


----------



## ClairHawkins

thanks everyone it was a HUGE shock they kept me lying down for an extra half hour because i was shaking so much!!!!

They are monochorionic diamotic twins, one placenta with one sack and a membrane dividing them. They are identical.
:hugs:


----------



## Feanorous

ClairHawkins said:


> thanks everyone it was a HUGE shock they kept me lying down for an extra half hour because i was shaking so much!!!!
> 
> They are monochorionic diamotic twins, one placenta with one sack and a membrane dividing them. They are identical.
> :hugs:

That's so exciting! What a shocker hehe.

I saw a lady in a shop the other say with 4 boys and two of them were identical twins - she kept calling them by the wrong names and then they kept tricking her and switching names lol. They were about 7!
She looked at me and said 'they always do this!' hehe. 

Will you find out if they are boys are girls? This may sound stupid, but with identitical twins they are always the same sex right?

I have to tell my boss either today or tomorrow and I am sooooo scared! :(


----------



## mel9996

I plan on BFing I am nervous about it tho as I have hear how hard it is. I heard it is a great bonding experience with ur baby and saves you bundles of $$ (which is always a a good thing!!) so i finally told my mom, step-dad, dad, and siblings. they were all excited except for my sister she is very selfish and narcissitic and has wanted a baby for a few years now but she isnt in a stable relationship and hasnt had one for a long time now. she already has my 9 year old niece so its not like she doesnt have kids. she was just so rude when I told her. my mom keeps telling me not to let her get to me but its hard when u would think ur only sister would support u and be excited but its the complete opposite. i told my best friend thats why she will be the cookies god mom because she has supported me before, during, and i know she will after. if my sister continues to act like this she will not be at my baby shower. i also told my boss yest and he took it rather well. told me if i needed anything to just let him know gave me a huge hug and a kiss on the cheek and told me congrats. sorry for ranting but just wanted to share!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mel- sorry your sis isn't the supportive type. Sounds as though she is jealous of your relationship and this baby. Don't let it rain on your parade. Did you support her when she was pregnant 10 years ago? Maybe point that out if she continues her rude behavior.


----------



## mel9996

oo yeah i was very supportive of her!! i even helped with her baby shower and have been very involved with my niece. my relationship with my sister is very tricky its all about her no matter what the situation is. shes the kind of person if u r having a problem and try to talk to her about it she will turn it into something about herself and completely avoid talking about u. but she is jealous i can tell. i mean if my mom buys me a sweater she gets jealous so i can only imagine me having a baby something she has watned for awhile now is driving her crazy


----------



## Emsmum

Mel sorry to hear your sister isn't being supportive. I agree she does sound jealous.... maybe she dosn't like the spotlight being on you instead of her....?

Randomly a girl I know was told in her first scan she was expecting identical twins, the later identical twin boys and then in her most recent scan was told one was a boy and the other a girl?? I thought that was impossible lol. Can't wait to see when they're born which sonographer was right lol!!

Hopeful42nd the problem was at the time I was a clueless first time mum so had nothing else to compare with.... so when DD wouldn't latch and I was in agony and it was all going wrong I believed the silly NCT lady and thought we were beyond hope lol.... With the knowledge and contacts and friends I have now am feeling quite ready to give it a better go!

Scan tomorrow, am so nervous!! So convinced there is going to be nothing there lol!!


----------



## annabelle29

Sorry about your selfish sis, Mel. Hopefully she can snap out of it and be supportive. Don't let her stress you out; it's just not worth it. 

U/S in 2 days!! I'm sooo excited to hear the heartbeat and see that everything's okay in there. Plus, I'm excited for hubby to finally be able to see what's going in there. :flower:

I'm feeling soo much better lately too. No more nausea and starting to get more energy. How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## fifi-folle

mel your sis sounds like hard work 
woo hoo for identical twins Claire
Good luck for upcoming scans emsmum and annabelle!

I've still been being sick the past few days but I think it's flu/virus causing it :(


----------



## Emsmum

boo hiss on being ill fififolle - hope you're all better soon!

I'm feeling better this week too, even the sore hips. Not really sick anymore. Still absolutely exhausted though lol!

Anabelle best of luck for your scan too!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Me too! The exhaustion continues...


----------



## mel9996

no more MS bbs arent sore anymore just sensitive nipples but every day around 6oclock i want to crash its like thats my nap time or something haha. omg and im having crazy dreams like OH cheating and me moving out but everything is ok on the home front freaks me out. last nite i woke up in the middle of the nite so pissed off i wanted to punch him in the face but i knew it was just a dream


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My emotions have been all over the map and I'm having crazy dreams too! Not of fighting with DH, but of people I used to know/spend time with but haven't seen in years. Somehow they are involved in my life again through dreams. So weird and vivid.


----------



## dizzydoll

I've been having weird dreams lately and haven't been sleeping very well because of it too!!
I've been so exhausted these past 4 or 5 days!


----------



## Feanorous

Emsmum - good luck with your scan tomorrow! What time is it? I am sure you will be just fine. 
Mine is on Thurs and I feel just the same!

That's so funny about the twins story - you'll have to update us on that one :)

Mel - sorry about your sister. My sister is trying for a baby at the moment and I am sure she feels a little sad about me being pregnant but she hasn't shown it, she has been lovely. It's a shame you can't have that - can you talk to her about it?

x


----------



## Twinkie210

While I think the nausea has passed, I am still having sour stomach/heartburn, plus I am soooo tired, I crash at like 7 each night! My blood work came back with low vit D, so I am hoping once I start taking the meds for that that my energy will improve some!


----------



## mel9996

Feanorous said:


> Emsmum - good luck with your scan tomorrow! What time is it? I am sure you will be just fine.
> Mine is on Thurs and I feel just the same!
> 
> That's so funny about the twins story - you'll have to update us on that one :)
> 
> Mel - sorry about your sister. My sister is trying for a baby at the moment and I am sure she feels a little sad about me being pregnant but she hasn't shown it, she has been lovely. It's a shame you can't have that - can you talk to her about it?
> 
> x

i doubt it. it would most likely make her more mad or she would just say that she is happy for me but actions speak louder than words. im glad ur sis is so supportive of u


----------



## Emsmum

Its at 1pm (UK summer time) so 5 hours to wait...... can't wait!! Been thinking all night about all possibilities from twins or quads to no baby or MMC..... I need to know now for sanity's sake!

xx


----------



## Feanorous

Emsmum said:


> Its at 1pm (UK summer time) so 5 hours to wait...... can't wait!! Been thinking all night about all possibilities from twins or quads to no baby or MMC..... I need to know now for sanity's sake!
> 
> xx

Well good luck, I'll be thinking of you! Come back and update us asap :)
It will all be fine xxx


----------



## Emsmum

Scan was amazing!!

Was so nervous was literally dancing by the time I left the house, when the sonographer showed me the screen I had tears in my eyes!! One perfectly formed, very wriggly baby. Sonographer moved around a lot and showed me the whole form, right from spine and ribcage to little nose and hands and feet and it wriggled away the whole time. Can't believe how much clearer it was than with my daugher!!

Dated at 12+6 which means my due date has changed to the 11th October

Best of luck for everyone who has scans tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-04 13.54.18.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Feanorous

Great news Emsmum! What an amazing pic as well, so clear. You can really see detail on the face. I am going to guess girl :)

Mine is tomorrow, eeek!

x


----------



## fifi-folle

Emsmum - Congrats on the scan, I've updated your EDD. :)

Feanorous - hopefully baby dust will rub off on your sister. 

Twinkie it's good that they check your vit d levels, not something they do here (although I take a calcium and vit d supplement on top of my prenatals)

I still feel rubbish. I have tonsilitis but there's no point going to the docs as they don't give antibiotics for it anymore, just drink lots of fluids and bed rest!?!? Not sure how to get bed rest with 8 month old!


----------



## annabelle29

Yay on the good scan Emsmum! :thumbup: Glad all is well and you got to see your little squirmer. 

Sorry you're feeling so crappy Fifi. :hugs: I hate being sick with a kid b/c you don't have the time to take care of yourself like you should.

One more day! I'm so excited and nervous!!! Good luck with yours tomorrow as well Feanorous!


----------



## Leikela

Emsmum, what a beautiful scan!! The face is so detailed. Congrats! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Here is a pic from my scan today... 13+6


----------



## Leikela

Beautiful Twinkie!! Great facial features! Congrats!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Leikela said:


> Beautiful Twinkie!! Great facial features! Congrats!!

Thanks! My son says it looks like rudolph the red nose reindeer, LOL. I tried explaining to him that it's hand is behind it's face, but the point was lost on an 8 year old!


----------



## Emsmum

Thanks girls :) I still can't stop looking at the photo! 

Twinke congratulations to you too, thats a lovely scan photo! lol at your son saying it looks like rudolph!!

Best of luck to Feanorous and Annabelle for today xxxxx


----------



## cheshire

Hi everyone, loving all the scan pictures :thumbup:

I still have two weeks to wait for mine, I am excited and nervous at the same time. I haven't even seen a midwife yet, my first appointment is on the morning of my scan!!

My hospital is really busy and I waited until I was 9 weeks before I saw my doc, so my own fault really!

Anyone else still suffering from morning sickness? I am waiting for a burst of energy and the ability to get on with my day, without having to take a bottle of ginger cordial everywhere with me!


----------



## Leikela

cheshire,

I never had MS but had the nausea part. I don't know what is worse because no vomiting means no feeling better. It has definitely let up for me. Now I have my good days and bad days. I will take that over everyday. :) I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## mel9996

Beautiful scans emsmum & twinkie!!! 

Have a question for 2nd time mommys when you go for your 16 wk scan do they usually do an ultrasound? i had my 12 wk and they told me i would have one at the 20 wk for sure but when they said something about the 16 wk one they just said something about the heartbeat and i thought they had to do the ultrasound to get the heartbeat. its not until the 23rd so i still have awhile. just wondering


----------



## Twinkie210

mel9996 said:


> Beautiful scans emsmum & twinkie!!!
> 
> Have a question for 2nd time mommys when you go for your 16 wk scan do they usually do an ultrasound? i had my 12 wk and they told me i would have one at the 20 wk for sure but when they said something about the 16 wk one they just said something about the heartbeat and i thought they had to do the ultrasound to get the heartbeat. its not until the 23rd so i still have awhile. just wondering

I only had two U/S with DS, one at 12 and one at 20. You will probably just hear the heartbeat on the doppler at your 16 week appt. It all depends on the situation and the Dr. Most appts will consist of hearing the heartbeat, weight check, and BP check, then the Dr. will ask if you have questions. Quick and easy. Then toward the last 4 weeks or so they migh start checking you, but that is a long way off!


----------



## Feanorous

Hi ladies

Twinkle - lovely scan pic!

I have had mine today, everything was fine and measuring right on track. I don't think you can see a nub in the photo right? Anyone have any guesses?

https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/7083/babyswift.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mel9996

Twinkie210 said:


> mel9996 said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful scans emsmum & twinkie!!!
> 
> Have a question for 2nd time mommys when you go for your 16 wk scan do they usually do an ultrasound? i had my 12 wk and they told me i would have one at the 20 wk for sure but when they said something about the 16 wk one they just said something about the heartbeat and i thought they had to do the ultrasound to get the heartbeat. its not until the 23rd so i still have awhile. just wondering
> 
> I only had two U/S with DS, one at 12 and one at 20. You will probably just hear the heartbeat on the doppler at your 16 week appt. It all depends on the situation and the Dr. Most appts will consist of hearing the heartbeat, weight check, and BP check, then the Dr. will ask if you have questions. Quick and easy. Then toward the last 4 weeks or so they migh start checking you, but that is a long way off!Click to expand...

ok thanx. i was really hoping they did a scan at the 16 wk mark just incase they could see the gender. im getting so impatient its driving me crazy wonder whats growing inside me. also people keep asking me if i know yet and it makes me want to yell at them "no if i knew wouldnt i of told u!!" but i know its not there fault thats just general curiosity


----------



## mel9996

Beautiful scan feanorous!!! i have never guessed the sex before so i dont know if im any good at it. but from what i have read with the skull theory i would say girl just because the head seems nice and round


----------



## Feanorous

mel9996 said:


> Beautiful scan feanorous!!! i have never guessed the sex before so i dont know if im any good at it. but from what i have read with the skull theory i would say girl just because the head seems nice and round

Thanks Mel :)

I know what you mean about waiting to find out - I am so excited about it! I think the second tri will go much quicker than the first tri though.

I have had 3 dreams where it is a boy so I kind of think it will be a boy but hubby thinks girl. Time will tell!

xx


----------



## annabelle29

mel9996 said:


> Beautiful scans emsmum & twinkie!!!
> 
> Have a question for 2nd time mommys when you go for your 16 wk scan do they usually do an ultrasound? i had my 12 wk and they told me i would have one at the 20 wk for sure but when they said something about the 16 wk one they just said something about the heartbeat and i thought they had to do the ultrasound to get the heartbeat. its not until the 23rd so i still have awhile. just wondering

No scan for me at 16 weeks the first time around. Just at 12 and 20. I think they listen to the hb, measure you, etc. It's pretty basic and easy from what I remember.


----------



## annabelle29

Great scan pic Feanorous! I would guess girl also, but since I can't see nub or lack of one, it's just a guess. 

I might know the sex of mine today; we shall see. The odds are surprisingly good at 13 weeks, so it depends if my tech wants to guess or not. She guessed correctly the first time.


----------



## mel9996

i just have a feeling its a girl and so does OH's daughter she keepts telling me its a girl i know it haha. OH thinks its a boy. from my 12 wk scan you cant really see anything and the skull theory doesnt really work because the head is almost shaped different in every pic. i hope 2nd tri goes fast the anticipation is taking its toll he keeps telling me to chill out and stop thinking about it but i cant. 

Good luck annabelle!!! hope u find out!! update us asap!!


----------



## Emsmum

Fantastic scan Feanorous!! I don't know much about guessing sexes from scans I'm afraid but I'll also say girl simply because it looks like my photo from my daughter!!

Here in the UK we have scans at 12 and 20 weeks and at 16 they just listen to the heartbeat on the doppler and check your urine/BP etc

Best of luck Annabelle!
x


----------



## fifi-folle

Where I am unless you are having the Downs serum test you aren't seen between 12 wk and 20 wk scans. 

lovely scans!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw gorgeous scans ladies!! :)


----------



## Leikela

Feanorous, gorgeous scan!! I have no opinion on the gender as I have no experience what so ever with that stuff. LOL I will just guess and say girl! :)


----------



## cheshire

Great pic Feanorous, I'm going to go against the grain and say 'boy'. Only because that's what you think and I always 'knew' what mine were. Mother's instinct 80% accuracy :thumbup:

I have no instinct about this pregnancy though, this one has me completely stumped :nope:


----------



## Twinkie210

fifi-folle said:


> Where I am unless you are having the Downs serum test you aren't seen between 12 wk and 20 wk scans.
> 
> lovely scans!

Wow that is a long time! Here you see your Dr. every 4 weeks early on, then every two during late second tri/early third tri, then every week late in third tri until delivery. I thought that was pretty standard practice everywhere! But I guess I was wrong:dohh:


----------



## Leikela

Twinkie210 said:


> Wow that is a long time! Here you see your Dr. every 4 weeks early on, then every two during late second tri/early third tri, then every week late in third tri until delivery. I thought that was pretty standard practice everywhere! But I guess I was wrong:dohh:

Twinkie,

We take our healthcare system here for granted in the USA. We don't realize how superior it is to other countries. What surprised me the most about England was that in the early stages (I think 10 weeks) they don't even see a Dr. They see a mid-wife. 12 weeks is the first real exam and the first time they get to see their bean.

I would go crazy if I had to wait that long. I had bloods done at 6 weeks, my first scan at 7.5 weeks and first pre-natal appointment at 9 weeks with the doppler to hear the heartbeat. Just little assurances that things are progressing and going well. I am thankful for those opportunities!


----------



## Twinkie210

Leikela said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Wow that is a long time! Here you see your Dr. every 4 weeks early on, then every two during late second tri/early third tri, then every week late in third tri until delivery. I thought that was pretty standard practice everywhere! But I guess I was wrong:dohh:
> 
> Twinkie,
> 
> We take our healthcare system here for granted in the USA. We don't realize how superior it is to other countries. What surprised me the most about England was that in the early stages (I think 10 weeks) they don't even see a Dr. They see a mid-wife. 12 weeks is the first real exam and the first time they get to see their bean.
> 
> I would go crazy if I had to wait that long. I had bloods done at 6 weeks, my first scan at 7.5 weeks and first pre-natal appointment at 9 weeks with the doppler to hear the heartbeat. Just little assurances that things are progressing and going well. I am thankful for those opportunities!Click to expand...

Wow it sounds like you have a very good Dr.! Mine does't see patients until 10-12 weeks (so you can hear a heartbeat at your first appt) unless you have other problems. But since I had a MC last year, he did blood work and an early scan. Plus since I had bleeding I had two other early scans to make sure everything was progressing. The difference in Dr.'s is amazing.


----------



## Emsmum

Yep my first real sign that things were progressing well was the scan this week at 12 weeks. Thats pretty standard, had the same with DD... You're just left to wait and wonder!!

I'm on bare minimum midwife appointments this time round as its my second pregnancy (I've only had 2 healthy pregnancies so am not worth monioring)... between 20 and 28 weeks I'll see nobody at all!!!!

Over here they do keep an eye on any high risk pregnancies (overweight, underweight, health problems for mum or baby, previous losses, multiples, etc etc) with 2-4 weekly scans and regular consultant appointments, and everyone else who is low risk (as I am) just has the minimum...


----------



## fifi-folle

The difference does mean pregnancy and birth is slightly less medicalised, for example our caesarian rates are lower (20% in UK vs 30% in US) and the quality of care does not depend on your health insurance. But it does mean we have fewer ultrasounds. However it would be difficult for me to have a hbac (home birth after section) in the US or Canada from what I've read.

Emsmum you'd think higher risk pregnancies would have more appts but I didn't even see my consultant last time, didn't have extra appts, did have early scan due to m/cs and endo pain though both with ds and this time.


----------



## annabelle29

Well, my scan went great yesterday! Got to hear the hearbeat for the first time and it was nice and fast. Sounded like galloping horses kind of. :flower:

The tech said everything looked perfectly normal from what she could tell. The lil bean wasn't moving a whole lot, a few twitches here and there, but more mellow than I remember DS being at that stage. I'll post a pic later if I get a chance. So relieved everything went well. Now on to that 20 week u/s! :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

fifi-folle said:


> The difference does mean pregnancy and birth is slightly less medicalised, for example our caesarian rates are lower (20% in UK vs 30% in US) and the quality of care does not depend on your health insurance. But it does mean we have fewer ultrasounds. However it would be difficult for me to have a hbac (home birth after section) in the US or Canada from what I've read.
> 
> Emsmum you'd think higher risk pregnancies would have more appts but I didn't even see my consultant last time, didn't have extra appts, did have early scan due to m/cs and endo pain though both with ds and this time.

It would be difficult for you to have a home birth in general in the U.S. It is not a common practice hear (or at least where I live). As far a VBAC in general, that would depend on your Dr, some are willing to let women try others don't want to take the risk. The bigger problem with the U.S is not really the health insurance (most states have state run insurance that will cover pregnant women without insurance) but with the risk of lawsuits. If a birth has an undesirable outcome people are more likely to blame their health care providers. Lawsuits can be way out of control, so I think Dr.'s are more cautious to protect their practices. Just my opinion.


----------



## fifi-folle

fair point twinkie :)


----------



## RussianDoll

I'm due 15.10.12 :)


----------



## fifi-folle

welcome RussianDoll. I've added you to the front page. Is this your first baby? Where are you from? Would it be obvious to say Russia?


----------



## Leikela

annabelle, congrats on a successful 12 week scan!! That is great you got to hear the heartbeat! Glad everything is going well for you. :)


----------



## lindsinc

I'm due Oct 22nd :) had our first scan in March hoping to get a 12 week scan next week!


----------



## fifi-folle

added you lindsie :)


----------



## RussianDoll

fifi-folle said:


> welcome RussianDoll. I've added you to the front page. Is this your first baby? Where are you from? Would it be obvious to say Russia?

Thank you :) And yes, this is my first baby! Haha, no, I'm from England! It's probably quite irrelevant but I'll add that I am 20 :)


----------



## Feanorous

Welcome Russiandoll :)

Congrats Annabelle - so exciting isn't it!

Girls I can't help but feel a bit worried. When I had my scan on Thurs, baby wouldn't move into the right position for the measurements (downs test) and after waiting and trying for a while the sonographer said she needed to give baby a little tap, so she like jabbed at my tummy with the probe quite hard. It was like a hit...I am now worrying it might have hurt baby :(

It was pretty sore afterwards. Do you think I'm worrying about nothing?

I have been out with Mum & Sister today and made some first purchases! Very exciting!!

x


----------



## fifi-folle

It may have bruised you but baby is very well cushioned in there, there's your skin etc then waters to protect baby. It probably wasn't a very nice experience for baby but the sonographer does scans every day, they wouldn't have a job long if their practice put babies at risk. Hugs x


----------



## Leikela

Feanorous said:


> Girls I can't help but feel a bit worried. When I had my scan on Thurs, baby wouldn't move into the right position for the measurements (downs test) and after waiting and trying for a while the sonographer said she needed to give baby a little tap, so she like jabbed at my tummy with the probe quite hard. It was like a hit...I am now worrying it might have hurt baby :(
> 
> It was pretty sore afterwards. Do you think I'm worrying about nothing?
> 
> I have been out with Mum & Sister today and made some first purchases! Very exciting!!
> 
> x

I have never heard of that before! Did it help though with the scan? I don't think I would take kindly to that either. I just did a search on Google and other women have complained that their technician jabbed them hard in the stomach numerous times. So I guess it is accepted practice. I am glad to know this now though so I am prepared next week for my 12 week nuchal!


----------



## Feanorous

Thanks for the replies :)

Nope, baby was still very persistent and wouldn't budge! the thickest measurement she got was 1.2mm so she said it was nice and thin so hopefully no worries there.

I never thought to google it, I'll have a little look now. Thanks for looking!

DH is due home soon, I am dying to show him the cute little sleepsuits we bought today xx


----------



## mumof1+1

:hi: ladies, can i join please?

Im expecting my 3rd on October 11th, had my 1st scan on Wed just gone which showed all seemed well. Looking forward to all the upcoming purchases - just need to find the funds now :haha:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







12+6 5.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fifi-folle

welcome mumof1+1 :)


----------



## cheshire

:hi: all, older and newer members!

Has anyone still got quite a wait for their first scan? It is driving me nuts and it feels like everyone has seen their little ones now :cry:

My own fault but I still like to moan, sorry. Anyone share my anxiety/excitement and need for the week to roll on?

Mine is on the 19th......


----------



## TashTash

Can I join you ladies??

I'm due 19th October. I've had 2 scans already, 1st at 7+5 due to bleeding then another at 9+6 got another the NT scan on Wednesday when I'll be 12+5
xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey everyone! :) How is everyone feeling! Can't believe we're so close to 2nd tri now! :D (some may actually be 2nd tri now??) 

We have our scan on the 12th - CANNOT wait and then when we finally get our exact date I can go about booking my midwife appt for 16 weeks :) Soooooooo excited!!


----------



## lindblum

I'm still waiting for my first scan too, its on the 18th. seems like such a long way away!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm 2nd tri! 14 weeks today! And new to the list is those lovely round ligament pains. anyone else feeling them?


----------



## fifi-folle

I'm second tri, heading towards 15 weeks somehow!!!! Still have flu though. Thinking I might have to go to the docs if it doesn't clear soon, it's been over a week, I'm exhausted, weak and have little appetite. Thankfully my son is now feeling better. 

Hopeful - no ligament pain yet but my external csection scar has been hurting quite a bit when I cough, not nice. But not as bad as the endo pains I had last time! At least I'm not on co-codamol this time! (Tylenol 3 in US/Canada I believe)

I've added you: TashTash and lindblum. Welcome to the group :D
Sounds like you've had a stressful time Tash. Hope it's all plain sailing now x 

So we have cheshire with scan on 19th, tashtash on Wed, charliekeys on 12th, lindblum on 18th, leikela this week.
Next scan for me is 17th May when I'll be 20wks exactly.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My external c section scar doesn't hurt, it still has numb areas. But the internal one I can feel moving up under the skin, it's so weird!


----------



## fifi-folle

the internal one is weird isn't it!? Good way of judging how much your uterus is growin though ;)


----------



## dizzydoll

cheshire said:


> :hi: all, older and newer members!
> 
> Has anyone still got quite a wait for their first scan? It is driving me nuts and it feels like everyone has seen their little ones now :cry:
> 
> My own fault but I still like to moan, sorry. Anyone share my anxiety/excitement and need for the week to roll on?
> 
> Mine is on the 19th......

Mine is the 16th.....not too long now but still feels like ages away!!


----------



## Leikela

Since we are all pretty much close in pregnancy with one another, has anyone noticed an increase in their vaginal discharge? It started for me around 10 weeks. When I go to the bathroom, it leaves dime sized (sometimes a bit larger) spots on my underwear. It is clear and so thin, it looks as though it could be urine but it isn't. I have read that this is normal but just wondering if any else is experiencing it here?


----------



## cheshire

dizzydoll said:


> Mine is the 16th.....not too long now but still feels like ages away!!




lindblum said:


> I'm still waiting for my first scan too, its on the 18th. seems like such a long way away!

Hopefully we will all be posting our scan pictures in no time at all :happydance:

Yes, Leikela I have noticed an increase in vaginal discharge lately. I had forgotten that rather unfortunate side affect!!


----------



## fifi-folle

yep blobs of it after BMs. Oh the joys!


----------



## Feanorous

Yep same here! Although it started for me pretty much straight away after I got my BFP. 

Nothing much to report from me. Feeling ok really, just a bit of hip pain if I sleep on my left side too long in the night. I am conscious of not sleeping on my back too much but sometimes I can't help it. 

I am telling all my friends at work tomorrow so I'm quite excited. I can't decide whether to do an 'announcement' on facebook. The thought makes me cringe a bit, but it is such a good way to tell the masses!

xx


----------



## dizzydoll

Yep I've had to wear liners because I was getting so much discharge in my undies! Such a pain! :haha:


----------



## annabelle29

RussianDoll said:


> I'm due 15.10.12 :)

Me too! Welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## annabelle29

Leikela said:


> Since we are all pretty much close in pregnancy with one another, has anyone noticed an increase in their vaginal discharge? It started for me around 10 weeks. When I go to the bathroom, it leaves dime sized (sometimes a bit larger) spots on my underwear. It is clear and so thin, it looks as though it could be urine but it isn't. I have read that this is normal but just wondering if any else is experiencing it here?

Ugh, yes!! I've had it since right before I found out I was pg and it hasn't slowed yet. Between that and the occasional leak from a weak full bladder, I've always got something down there. It sucks! :growlmad:


----------



## em1980

Hiya, 

This is my first pregnancy and so excited. I am due roughly 19th October and my scan is this coming Wednesday- so excited and pleased that it has almost come around. Does anybody else feel the wait for the 1st scan is endless hehe?! But exciting too!

Em


----------



## fifi-folle

welcome em1980! I've added you to the front page. Congratulations!

annabelle you have my sympathies, my pelvic floor has only just recovered from ds!


----------



## dizzydoll

Yes em1980 it does feel like it's taking forever for scan time to come around!! Not too long to wait for yours now though! :)


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi every1. 

Hope every1 is doing ok. Can i be aded to thread please my due date is %th October 2012 with baby number 3 staying with a yellow bump :) 

Suzanne x


----------



## dizzydoll

Yay for another yellow bump! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Leikela said:


> Since we are all pretty much close in pregnancy with one another, has anyone noticed an increase in their vaginal discharge? It started for me around 10 weeks. When I go to the bathroom, it leaves dime sized (sometimes a bit larger) spots on my underwear. It is clear and so thin, it looks as though it could be urine but it isn't. I have read that this is normal but just wondering if any else is experiencing it here?

Yes - I thought I was like peeing myself but it didn't smell like wee :blush: lol


----------



## fifi-folle

welcome Suzanne, I'm assuming that's the 5th Oct?

been cheered up from my horrible virus with an email to say I've won two tickets to the Scottish Baby Show at the end of the month. I won tickets last year too and was only going this time if I could win some again!! Poor DH is not a happy bunny!!!


----------



## Leikela

Thanks to all that answered my question about the vaginal discharge. I am glad that I am not alone!! :)


----------



## cheshire

fifi-folle said:


> welcome Suzanne, I'm assuming that's the 5th Oct?
> 
> been cheered up from my horrible virus with an email to say I've won two tickets to the Scottish Baby Show at the end of the month. I won tickets last year too and was only going this time if I could win some again!! Poor DH is not a happy bunny!!!

Awesome! A couple of months back I took my 8 year old son on a surprise trip to Doctor Who Experience, right next to the Baby Show, so all the way there I made him think that was where I was taking him :haha:, I'm a cruel woman!!


----------



## fifi-folle

nice! Nothing like winding up an 8yr old!!! He must have been so chuffed!


----------



## Ladybug2009

fifi-folle said:


> welcome Suzanne, I'm assuming that's the 5th Oct?
> 
> been cheered up from my horrible virus with an email to say I've won two tickets to the Scottish Baby Show at the end of the month. I won tickets last year too and was only going this time if I could win some again!! Poor DH is not a happy bunny!!!

Hi hun yrh ur right its the 5th haha this damn keyboard also dnt help typing in the dark i guess haha :dohh:


----------



## Emsmum

Welcome newbies :)

Yay Annabelle on your scan! Glad everything is well :)

Re discharge OMG I've had load this time... been in liners daily since day 1 :S And I also get the blobby stuff.... quite alarming at times!!!

2nd trimester here I come!!! I'll be 14 weeks on Thursday!!!

Hope everyone's well
x


----------



## cheshire

Emsmum said:


> 2nd trimester here I come!!! I'll be 14 weeks on Thursday!!!
> 
> Hope everyone's well
> x

YAY!! Well done!! Can't wait until the 2nd tri, hope my sickness goes by then...today would nice :growlmad:


----------



## mel9996

Ill be 14 weeks on thursday too!!! i still read the 1st trimester boards tho i cant help myself.

i havent had any MS lately so fingers crossed yours goes away too!! how far along are you cheschire?

Happy everything went to well for you Annabelle!!! my next appt is on the 23rd


----------



## Nixtey

Whoop! Oct 13th :D so glad it's not a friday this year!!!:dance:


----------



## Emsmum

My sickness seems more or less gone now, touch wood :happydance: Just a teeny bit of travel sickness. Not had proper throwing up this time round though just constant nausea instead....

And touch wood I actually feel less sleepy now too... that first trimester haze is lifting!!!

At the weekend I'll try and post a picture of my bump.... any other second timers have a bump already?? I've had to switch out of my uniform into mat clothes at work so the entire world knows now!!


----------



## fifi-folle

I'm still being sick :( was til 16/7 wks last time too. Been in mat clothes for a fortnight now!


----------



## Emsmum

Fifi folle I've needed mat clothes for about 6 weeks!!!!!! I have a uniform so I've been having to squeeze into a uniform skirt and hide the gaping top under a jumper for the past 6 weeks as was keeping it secret until after the scan.... felt so good today to just be comfortable and wear what I liked!!! :winkwink:


----------



## fifi-folle

wow! Glad you're comfy now :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

I love maternity clothes! I live in maternity leggings when I'm not pregnant now too!! Soooooo comfy and hide the pouch :haha: 

Scaaaan day tomorrow - anyone else??

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## fifi-folle

gotta love mat leggings, they go all the way up to my boobs!


----------



## em1980

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all starting to feel a bit better (although my nausea is still here!!!)
Just to let you know I had my scan today and I am 13 weeks and 2 days instead of 12 + 5.... so now due 15th October!!!

As this was my first ever scan I was doubly nervous as I didn't know what to expect. To start with the baby was on its head upside down (it's definitely my baby!), so the sonographer was unsure whether she would be able to take measurements. Luckily, it was a good baby and moved straight away when she gave it a wriggle with the wand-thingy.

Apparently the nuchal fluid measurement was fine too so just waiting for the blood test results.

Apart from getting married (in December!!!!) this is the happiest day of my life. There is nothing like looking at that little baby and realising how much you love it. 

Sending lots of happy wishes to all of you :)))))))):thumbup:


----------



## fifi-folle

updated em1980. 
If anyone's due date is changed based on scan let me know if I've not updated the front page!


----------



## annabelle29

Emsmum said:


> My sickness seems more or less gone now, touch wood :happydance: Just a teeny bit of travel sickness. Not had proper throwing up this time round though just constant nausea instead....
> 
> And touch wood I actually feel less sleepy now too... that first trimester haze is lifting!!!
> 
> At the weekend I'll try and post a picture of my bump.... any other second timers have a bump already?? I've had to switch out of my uniform into mat clothes at work so the entire world knows now!!

My m/s has left too for the most part. I'm still emotional about silly things, but I'm starting to get more energy as well. Bring on 2nd tri! I have a small bump that gets bigger throughout the day after eating and bloating, but is smaller in the am when I wake up. It definitely came on sooner this time around though. :dohh:


----------



## em1980

Thanks for updating the date fifi-folle. I hope your sickness eases soon. 

I have just bought my first maternity top. Still need to get trousers as I now haven't a single pair that fits me- in fact that haven't for the last 2 weeks!


----------



## Leikela

CharlieKeys said:


> I love maternity clothes! I live in maternity leggings when I'm not pregnant now too!! Soooooo comfy and hide the pouch :haha:
> 
> Scaaaan day tomorrow - anyone else??
> 
> How's everyone feeling?

Yes, scan day for me tomorrow too! My appointment is for 2 PM. I am so excited and a bit nervous for all to be ok. 

I am still very fatigued. Nausea has definitely improved though. I have good days and bad days now instead of everyday being a challenge. LOL

Aren't these round ligament pains supposed to be starting soon? What are they and what do they feel like?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Round ligament pains are generally a common 2nd trimester thing. Last pregnancy I got them earlier in my first trimester, this time they started about 13 weeks so yep, right on schedule. If they are mild consider yourself lucky for now. They can get bad, feel like you ripped something bad.


----------



## Leikela

Hopeful42nd said:


> Round ligament pains are generally a common 2nd trimester thing. Last pregnancy I got them earlier in my first trimester, this time they started about 13 weeks so yep, right on schedule. If they are mild consider yourself lucky for now. They can get bad, feel like you ripped something bad.

Thanks for the reply! I woke up the other morning with sharp pains but they only lasted a second at a time and by mid morning they were gone. This lasted for two days. Now if I stretch by putting my arms over my head and my tummy stretches, I feel pain. It stops when I put my arms down. Strange!


----------



## cheshire

:thumbup: for everyone who has their scan today!

I didn't really have them in the 2nd Tri, I remember them in the last few weeks, that was the worst. I have a few twinges now and again, but I think that is more my stomach. I bloated early and everything seems to be squished now :(


----------



## Emsmum

I've never had mat leggings - they sound ace!!!! Might have to give them a try as my over-the-bump jeans are already driving me potty.... they won't stay up!!!

Best of luck to those having scans today and Em glad yours went well. I get scared with scans still and its my second pregnancy!!

14 weeks today - how did the 2nd trimester come round so fast???????


----------



## cheshire

Emsmum said:


> I've never had mat leggings - they sound ace!!!! Might have to give them a try as my over-the-bump jeans are already driving me potty.... they won't stay up!!!
> 
> Best of luck to those having scans today and Em glad yours went well. I get scared with scans still and its my second pregnancy!!
> 
> 14 weeks today - how did the 2nd trimester come round so fast???????

I hate maternity jeans for that, I opted for leggings last time and will again this time. I have found some normal stretchy soft fabric ones that are ace. H&M have some basic ones that work as fab maternity leggings. 

I am so nervous about my scan and it's my 4th!! My head is whirling, what if there's a problem? What if there is no heartbeat? What if there are two in there? I am driving myself nuts. It never gets any easier. Roll on next Thursday so I can know one way or the other!


----------



## lindblum

Leikela - good luck at your scan today x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey ladies! Had our scan today...we got put back by 2 weeks so now have an EDD of 8th November - so I think I have to leave this group :(

Hope everyone has a happy and healthy pregnancy and I will pop in from time to time to see how everyone is doing! :) :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Are you ladies reading maternity books? My last pregnancy I read 3 different books that really shed a lot of light on exactly what was going on with my body. The absolute worst was 'what to expect, when your expecting', it's written very harsh with not too much feeling. My favorite was 'The mother of all pregnancy books' by Ann Douglas. It is written for Canadians as a lot of the books out there have no idea how our healthcare system/government mat leave works. Another book I liked was 'Pregnancy, childbirth, and the newborn; the complete guide', more American but really informative and sensitive.

Now I'm reading 'The mother of all Toddler books' and again enjoying it (when I can stay awake that is'.


----------



## Leikela

lindblum said:


> Leikela - good luck at your scan today x

Thanks so much lindblum! :hugs: :flower:



Hopeful42nd said:


> Are you ladies reading maternity books?

Yes, I am reading "What To Expect When You're Expecting". Personally I don't find it harsh. I like being told how it is. No sugar coating for me. :)


----------



## mel9996

i have to agree with leikela. i like to be told how it is too and i dont view what to expect when ur expecting harsh either. its to the point and just lays it out on the line for you. my best friend gave it to me and im very thankful for it


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lol, Perhaps harsh was the wrong word. Bland? It just lacked something for me. I prefer not to pull out and read the encyclopedia, and that's how it felt. I'll agree it's to the point and nothing more, but the other books dont sugarcoat things either, they just had a different way of describing and I found them a bit more up to date withnew information.
I still pull out that one sometimes but it hasn't answered a thing my others ones haven't.


----------



## Twinkie210

I read "What to Expect" with my son and I have it with this one too (my OB office gives it out with their Pregnancy packages). I have a book my SIL gave me that is from the Mayo Clinic. It is good, it kind of skims through each month but then goes into detail on specific questions people have/ problems you may encounter. It is more of a reference guide than a book to read cover to cover.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sounds interesting. What's it called?


----------



## annabelle29

CharlieKeys said:


> Hey ladies! Had our scan today...we got put back by 2 weeks so now have an EDD of 8th November - so I think I have to leave this group :(
> 
> Hope everyone has a happy and healthy pregnancy and I will pop in from time to time to see how everyone is doing! :) :hugs:

You don't have to leave if you don't want to! Who knows, your due date might change again.


----------



## annabelle29

I haven't read any pregnancy books this time around for some reason. Uh oh, second baby is already getting the shaft. :dohh: I should read some again b/c I'm definitely not all knowing and can't remember much from the first time around.

On a good note, I have felt a few little movements that I think are the baby lately. Just a couple here and there, feels like someone flicking my stomach lightly. Can't wait until I know for sure and feel them more often. That was my favorite part with DS (along with the hiccuping for a time) :flower: Has anyone else started feeling the movements?


----------



## fifi-folle

CharlieKeys you don't have to leave unless you want to! By the time we all have our babies there will be babies born in September, October and November!!! Please stay (unless we smell ;) )

Annabelle I've been feeling flutterings for a couple of weeks now, only if I am lying still and paying attention but definitely baby moving in there!!! :cloud9: It's starting to become real for me, I've been a bit in denial given the small age gap we're going to have. 

As for baby book reading I've not read anything this time. My favourite books last time was Ina May Gaskin's _Guide to Childbirth_ and Marie Mongan's _Hypnobirthing_ book. Current fave parenting book is Mayim Bialik's _Beyond the Sling: A Real-Life Guide to Raising Confident, Loving Children the Attachment Parenting Way _. Not really mainstream reading :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

yaaaay :) 

ooh fifi - just noticed you are 15 weeks!! It's going SO quick! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

It's weird how quick this pregnancy is going, I was only put forward 3 days at u/s! Only 25ish weeks to go :lol:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I find the more children you have the quicker it goes :haha: More things to distract you so you're not constantly thinking about being pregnant etc


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm really surprised they keep changing the dates for you all each time. I measured like I would be due Oct 1st but they left my date as the 7th as I had IUI and we know when I ovulated. The first scan at 7w2d I measured exactly that, they said those are the most accurate ones. It'd be neat to think I'm a week ahead though, but disappointing if I go overdue later, lol.


----------



## CharlieKeys

The lady said to me that come 12 weeks I may actually measure further ahead or on time depending on how quickly baby grows as 12 weeks gives a more accurate date :shrug:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So confusing! Ah well I know when I O'd so I'll go by that!


----------



## Feanorous

Hi everyone

I haven't posted for a few days, but all is well :)
It's exciting now everyone at my work knows, I can talk to them all about it and let my belly out a bit! hehe.

I decided to rent a doppler from ebay for a month. I tried it out tonight and picked up the heartbeat no problem. It was great, so nice to be reassured. I am going to use it every few days I think. 

Nothing much else going on really. I feel pretty normal to be honest. 

Glad you are all well. Congrats to those who have had scans and good luck to anyone who has one coming up :)

xx


----------



## Leikela

My scan today went very well! They put me from 12+2 to 12+5. Risk of genetics defects are as if I was 20 years old. Baby was very active and moving around! Attached are a few pics!
 



Attached Files:







face.jpg
File size: 105.8 KB
Views: 5









feet in the air.jpg
File size: 103.8 KB
Views: 5









full body.jpg
File size: 108.6 KB
Views: 6









waving.jpg
File size: 112.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cheshire

Leikela those are great pictures, now you must be starting to feel the glow!

Hope everyone's well. Has anyone seen the videos on You Tube of new born babies crawling up their mothers? It's magical. The link is below if anyone is interested, my sons godfather posted it on my facebook and it really melted my heart, might try it this time if I have an easy labour. I haven't mentioned this pregnancy on FB yet. I just commented 'Might try that next time' and got lots of 'What do you mean NEXT time?' comments back :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxa4W5IXxcA

Please don't take the link as me pushing natural birth or breastfeeding, I have had a medicated labour and struggled more to breastfeed my naturally born children, so it's not the be all and end all, it's just a lovely serious of videos showing the beauty of mother/baby bond. Enjoy!


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's amazing! I am definitely determined to breast feed this time


----------



## em1980

It's so exciting to hear about all of your scans :)

Hopeful 42nd- I wasn't surprised that my due date was changed as my cycle is only 25 days, but when I saw the midwife, she still based my DD on a 28 day cycle (she said they always do that, well at least at my health centre). Then as it turned out I was even further on than I had thought- only by a day though! I had worked out the 16th October, but apparently it is the 15th :)

Out of interest- has anybody else here had gastroenteritis when pregnant? I had it for the first time ever last week (not had a tummy bug since I was 8 years old!) but getting over it now- not much fun though!!!!

I have been reading 'What to expect when you're expecting' and found it really helpful. I have had IBD for the past 5 years so have been a bit anxious in the early stages (although, who isn't???!) and I found it was straightforward and honest, to the point where it was quite reassuring. I didn't want anything dressed up :) I also felt that it was not too pushy about the breastfeeding issue, which I am rapidly learning seems to be the case everywhere else! Although I fully intend to breastfeed if it works out :)

Lots of happy wishes to everyone :)


----------



## mel9996

em1980 said:


> It's so exciting to hear about all of your scans :)
> 
> Hopeful 42nd- I wasn't surprised that my due date was changed as my cycle is only 25 days, but when I saw the midwife, she still based my DD on a 28 day cycle (she said they always do that, well at least at my health centre). Then as it turned out I was even further on than I had thought- only by a day though! I had worked out the 16th October, but apparently it is the 15th :)
> 
> Out of interest- has anybody else here had gastroenteritis when pregnant? I had it for the first time ever last week (not had a tummy bug since I was 8 years old!) but getting over it now- not much fun though!!!!
> 
> I have been reading 'What to expect when you're expecting' and found it really helpful. I have had IBD for the past 5 years so have been a bit anxious in the early stages (although, who isn't???!) and I found it was straightforward and honest, to the point where it was quite reassuring. I didn't want anything dressed up :) I also felt that it was not too pushy about the breastfeeding issue, which I am rapidly learning seems to be the case everywhere else! Although I fully intend to breastfeed if it works out :)
> 
> Lots of happy wishes to everyone :)

i had a stomach bug when i was 6wks. it was horrible i couldnt keep anything down or in the other way (Sorry TMI) i ended up having to go to the emergency room because it had been over 24hrs and i wasnt able to even keep fluids down. i was dehydrated so they gave me three 1000 mL bags of fluid. not fun at all. only good part about it was that was the 1st time i got to hear the babys HB.


----------



## TB82

Hi all, can i join?
Im due October 7th


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Welcome! And yeah, same edd as me!!!


----------



## annabelle29

That was an amazing video! Awesome to see those ingrained instincts kicking in, no matter your thoughts on breastfeeding or natural birth. I will definitely try harder to get breastfeeding to work this time; hopefully it will. As for natural birth, I think it's awesome when women do it, but I desperately needed that epidural the first time, so if I need it again, so be it. Just want a healthy baby in the end. :flower:

Great u/s pics Leikela!!! So sweet. I know it's early, but I'm already guessing girl for you. :winkwink:

Welcome TB82!!


----------



## fifi-folle

welcome tb82! 
Leikela is your edd now 20th?


----------



## em1980

mel9996 said:


> i had a stomach bug when i was 6wks. it was horrible i couldnt keep anything down or in the other way (Sorry TMI) i ended up having to go to the emergency room because it had been over 24hrs and i wasnt able to even keep fluids down. i was dehydrated so they gave me three 1000 mL bags of fluid. not fun at all. only good part about it was that was the 1st time i got to hear the babys HB.

Oh you poor, poor thing. It is such a worry isn't it? But such a relief when they say that the baby is absolutely fine. Pretty scary for the first time though!! I guess the worrying thing is the dehydration- which is what I found. 
Glad that you are better now :)


----------



## Leikela

annabelle29 said:


> Great u/s pics Leikela!!! So sweet. I know it's early, but I'm already guessing girl for you. :winkwink:

Aw, thanks Annabelle! :) I sent the pics to my mother in law and she said the same thing. Girl! :)



fifi-folle said:


> welcome tb82!
> Leikela is your edd now 20th?

Hi Fifi! They didn't officially change my due date but perhaps they will when I go for a follow up next week.


----------



## fifi-folle

ah in the UK it's the 12 week scan that determines your due date. I had mine changed by a week last time, only 3 days this time.


----------



## Messlette

I'm due on October 6th with my first one. Very Excited!


----------



## Leikela

fifi-folle said:


> ah in the UK it's the 12 week scan that determines your due date. I had mine changed by a week last time, only 3 days this time.

In the US (well at least for my Dr., not sure about others), the ultrasound equipment isn't present in the regular OBGYN's office. For my first one, I had to go to the Imaging Dept. For this past 12 week one, since it was a Nuchal, I went to a special lab where they specialize in what we call the "1st Trimester Ultrascreen". They analyzed my blood as well and based upon my scan and blood work, gave me my percentages of my baby having Downs and Trisomy 18/13. I even consulted with a genetic counselor afterwards that gave me all my results.

With that said, my regular OBGYN was not there to change my due date. I go for my follow up appointment on April 18th and perhaps she will change it then. :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

In Ontario Canada it's the same for our 12 w scan. The testing is completed if you choose to have it. The earlier scan is our dating scan , generally in the 7-8 week stage. they usually won't change your dates based on later scans as I was told at my appointment babies tend to find their own growth rate past 11 to 12 weeks, so they have found the other is more accurate. They got my last pregnancy dated right on as I went into labor the day after my due date, but was measuring earlier based on later scans.


----------



## Leikela

That is one thing I love about this board! You get to see how other places do things. Fascinating! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It is neat to see the differences! So does a midwife deliver all you ladies in the uk? Or do you just get the on call OB at the hospital that day?
We have our family doc till about 28 weeks then OB. But your OB may not deliver you if they are not at the hospital when it's go time.


----------



## Leikela

We are different here in the US. OB from the beginning up to birth. But like you in Canada, there is no guarantee your OB will be on call when you go into labor. With my practice there are 9 OB's and they encourage you rotate around during the monthly appointments so that you will have at least met the Dr. who will deliver your baby.


----------



## fifi-folle

In the UK most of our care is through midwives, indeed for most women they only see midwives. 
You have your community midwife who you see for regular appts (and possibly birth if you have a homebirth) but it will be different midwives in hospital where you deliver. 

You see an OB if you have a higher risk pregnancy but last time I didn't even meet my consultant! I met one of the junior doctors. 
Then when giving birth I was in the Obs unit rather than m/w led but it was still m/ws who looked after me until we had problems. Midwives did all stages of induction, monitored me and then called for the on call OB when ds hr went up.I don't even remember who the OB was that delivered DS! (Just asked DH and apparently it was a woman! More than I knew!!!)
I will meet my OB at 20wk appt, when we will discuss my plans for home birth after c-section. Fingers crossed they don't make it too difficult for me!

But for most women they will not meet an OB at any stage!


----------



## cheshire

It varies across the UK but most hospitals (at least the two I have been to) have a main birthing unit which is equipped for all types of delivery and has options such as pathedine (sp?) and epidurals. There are usually a few OBs on standby in as well incase a delivery requires extra assistance. 

There is also usually another section in the hospital which is either called a midwife led birth unit or a home from home unit. They have gas and air, water pools and in mine an indoor peace garden. They are for low risk pregnancies and women that want a more natural delivery, they are great because usually you can sleep in the room you give birth in with your partner privatly instead of transferring to the ward. 

My first was delivered by an OB. I still remember he came in wearing his motorbike leathers and was drop deap gorgeous :blush:. and said 'Just came to see how you are getting on before I start my shift' as I had been in labour 48 hours by then and he was on shift earlier in my labour! He came in later (properly dressed) and delivered my son with a suction cap, as his heartrate was dropping.


----------



## Emsmum

My community midwives worked at a different hospital to the one I gave birth in... had I given birth in the 'other' hospital I could have ended up having one of them for the birth (I remember my lovely community midwife ringing me up at home after the birth to tell me she'd just delivered my friend's baby :D)

I actually didn't see anyone other than a midwife or nurse until I needed an episiotomy to deliver the baby!! Doctor made the cut, stayed for delivery then sewed me back up. That's all I saw of one whole pregnancy and labour!!

Over where I am in the North of the UK if its considered a non risky pregnancy you're just left in the care of community midwives.... For both of mine now I've had appointments with midwifes only in the local community and just 2 scans at hospital at 12 and 20 weeks. What is an Obgyn lol??


----------



## Emsmum

Emsmum said:


> My community midwives worked at a different hospital to the one I gave birth in... had I given birth in the 'other' hospital I could have ended up having one of them for the birth (I remember my lovely community midwife ringing me up at home after the birth to tell me she'd just delivered my friend's baby :D)
> 
> I actually didn't see anyone other than a midwife or nurse until I needed an episiotomy to deliver the baby!! Doctor made the cut, stayed for delivery then sewed me back up. That's all I saw of one whole pregnancy and labour!!
> 
> Over where I am in the North of the UK if its considered a non risky pregnancy you're just left in the care of community midwives.... For both of mine now I've had appointments with midwifes only in the local community and just 2 scans at hospital at 12 and 20 weeks. What is an Obgyn lol??

Actually I tell a lie... he didn't actually deliver the baby the mw did that... all the dr did was make the cut and sew me back up!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I had the same midwife for all appts but then different midwives when giving birth. Funnily enough the midwife who delivered Henry remembered me (was only there 10 months before!) and she said "I sat down with you and discussed contraception before you left didn't I? You didn't believe me when I said you were most fertile in the first few weeks then?" and just laughed. She was lovely :)

This time I will see the same midwife all the way through AND she may be at the birthing unit I give birth at if she is on shift. (obviously if I become high risk then I'll have to be transferred to a consultant-based/main labour ward)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

fifi-folle said:


> In the UK most of our care is through midwives, indeed for most women they only see midwives.
> You have your community midwife who you see for regular appts (and possibly birth if you have a homebirth) but it will be different midwives in hospital where you deliver.
> 
> You see an OB if you have a higher risk pregnancy but last time I didn't even meet my consultant! I met one of the junior doctors.
> Then when giving birth I was in the Obs unit rather than m/w led but it was still m/ws who looked after me until we had problems. Midwives did all stages of induction, monitored me and then called for the on call OB when ds hr went up.I don't even remember who the OB was that delivered DS! (Just asked DH and apparently it was a woman! More than I knew!!!)
> I will meet my OB at 20wk appt, when we will discuss my plans for home birth after c-section. Fingers crossed they don't make it too difficult for me!
> 
> But for most women they will not meet an OB at any stage!

You are a brave woman. I was told that after a c section you shou wait till your child is 15 months to be pregnant again, and this would be acceptable for trying vbac. I would love to try for vbac but my son was 12 months when I got preggers so we shall see what they recommend. How old was yours when you found out? Wonder what they'll say.


----------



## fifi-folle

Hopeful42nd said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> In the UK most of our care is through midwives, indeed for most women they only see midwives.
> You have your community midwife who you see for regular appts (and possibly birth if you have a homebirth) but it will be different midwives in hospital where you deliver.
> 
> You see an OB if you have a higher risk pregnancy but last time I didn't even meet my consultant! I met one of the junior doctors.
> Then when giving birth I was in the Obs unit rather than m/w led but it was still m/ws who looked after me until we had problems. Midwives did all stages of induction, monitored me and then called for the on call OB when ds hr went up.I don't even remember who the OB was that delivered DS! (Just asked DH and apparently it was a woman! More than I knew!!!)
> I will meet my OB at 20wk appt, when we will discuss my plans for home birth after c-section. Fingers crossed they don't make it too difficult for me!
> 
> But for most women they will not meet an OB at any stage!
> 
> You are a brave woman. I was told that after a c section you shou wait till your child is 15 months to be pregnant again, and this would be acceptable for trying vbac. I would love to try for vbac but my son was 12 months when I got preggers so we shall see what they recommend. How old was yours when you found out? Wonder what they'll say.Click to expand...

My son was only 6 months old when this lo was conceived. The most recent review of evidence indicates that the risk of uterine rupture in women who have had a c-section is much lower than previously thought. There is an increased risk if you have had more than one c-section or if there is less than 12 months since your c-section. DS will be 14/15 months when this baby arrives. Here's a link to the study. And an article in the Royal College of Midwives journal. 
Understandably Obstetricians are concerned about the risk of this happening as the consequences can be dire. I will not undertake a hbac if there are any medical reasons not to and if baby is overdue and showing signs of distress then I will have an elective section but otherwise I am determined to birth this child myself (I just need to go into labour between 37 and 41 weeks to get my home birth!). There's a good thread in the labour and birth section on vbac with lots of links to information and resources as well as women who have succeeded in vbac! I was even told when in theatre that I should be able to vbac next time, don't think anyone expected it would be so soon though :lol:


----------



## dizzydoll

Heya ladies!! :) Scan day tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Leikela

dizzydoll, all the best to you on your scan tomorrow! Post pics! :)


----------



## Feanorous

Hi all :)

Good luck tomorrow dizzydoll! Post pics for us. :happydance:

All ok here I think. Had another listen with the doppler yesterday - I am going to use it every 3 days.

The midwife just called me and said that my urine sample that I did (when i went to my booking in app 10 days ago) shows I have a slight urinary infection. She said it was nothing to worry about, its common in early pregnany but they do want to treat it with antibiotics, so there will be a prescription at my doctors today for me to collect. 
Is it definitely ok to take antibiotics whilst pregnant?? I'm worrying a bit now...

x


----------



## CharlieKeys

The midwife wouldn't prescribe them if they weren't safe hun. BUT, the best way to get rid of a urinary infection is cranberry juice. I got cystitis with Stephen when I was 14 weeks (and I didn't know at the time it could be dangerous to get them whilst pregnant) but I just drank loads and loads of cranberry juice and water to flush it out


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I agree that cranberry works wonders. I had Cranberry pills (as most of them are mixed juices and even the 100% juice is loaded with sugar and can cause heartburn) with water, and ate lots of yogurt (helps restore your natural healthy bacteria). Antibiotics as with any meds would have a rating of A, B, C etc as all meds do to say if they are considered safe in pregnancy. A meaning studies prove it, B meaning no negative effects have generally been reported. I wouldn't take anything besides the two. Ask about the rating is when you pick up the script.


----------



## Twinkie210

I had a UTI when I was pregnant with DS and had to take antibiotics, yes there are antibiotics that are safe to take during pregnancy and are commonly prescribed.


----------



## mel9996

em1980 said:


> mel9996 said:
> 
> 
> i had a stomach bug when i was 6wks. it was horrible i couldnt keep anything down or in the other way (Sorry TMI) i ended up having to go to the emergency room because it had been over 24hrs and i wasnt able to even keep fluids down. i was dehydrated so they gave me three 1000 mL bags of fluid. not fun at all. only good part about it was that was the 1st time i got to hear the babys HB.
> 
> Oh you poor, poor thing. It is such a worry isn't it? But such a relief when they say that the baby is absolutely fine. Pretty scary for the first time though!! I guess the worrying thing is the dehydration- which is what I found.
> Glad that you are better now :)Click to expand...

yeah it was really scary. at first i thought it would just past but when it didnt i started panicing. yeah as soon as they said the baby was looking good it made my mind relax. thanx. how are you feeling lately?


----------



## Feanorous

Thanks girls :)


----------



## lindblum

dizzy - hope your scan went well x


----------



## annabelle29

Hopeful42nd said:


> In Ontario Canada it's the same for our 12 w scan. The testing is completed if you choose to have it. The earlier scan is our dating scan , generally in the 7-8 week stage. they usually won't change your dates based on later scans as I was told at my appointment babies tend to find their own growth rate past 11 to 12 weeks, so they have found the other is more accurate. They got my last pregnancy dated right on as I went into labor the day after my due date, but was measuring earlier based on later scans.

My doc said the same thing; that most babies grow at the same rate until just past 12 weeks, so they date you from the 8 week scan. Also, our ultrasound equipment is in my dr office, not an imaging place. Strange how different they all are.


----------



## annabelle29

Good luck Dizzy!! :thumbup:

YAY! I'm officially in the Second Tri and now a lemon! :happydance:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all. 

Just been catchin up on all. Glad every1s scan when well lastweek and nice to see alot of girls have stayed in october but to those girl who have had to move on to november im sure the girls over there will look after u aswel :) Wish u all a healthy and happy 9mnths. 

For me everythink is goin well im super excited for my hols and counting down 3weeks on thursday until im off for 2weeks yay! At the min im having alot of discharge :S so having to wear liners and my whole body is so tired most days im in bed at 9.30 hehe! Today im 15wks and 3days so goin quick before we no it we will b in october! My nxt scan isnt until 27th May as i had to move it back wiv my holiday already being booked. 

Hope all u girls are doin fine x


----------



## dizzydoll

Heya ladies sorry I'm so late updating! Was out visiting and showing off baby (yep just the one haha) all evening!

Baby refused to lie straight so sonographer said it's currently measuring a day behind my dates but that's purely because of how it's lying and will prob change again at my 20 week scan :)

I have a pic I took of my scan pic earlier but not sure if I'm allowed post it as I've just noticed I didn't get the bit with my name on it in the pic and I know the ladies here are uber strict on scans. I may wait til tomorrow to take another one but if anyone really wants to see it I've posted a pic on my journal so it's easy for me to find and remove in the morning and replace with proper one :)

:happydance: I didn't think I could possibly get more excited, I was so wrong!! :)


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Dizzydoll! I checked out your scan pic, very nice! I am going to say BOY! :)


----------



## cheshire

Great Dizzydoll, can't wait to see the picture. I was wondering how you edit out your name/hospital number and hospital from the scan!! Now I know. I might try and scan edit mine. See if it works. 

Not that I have one yet......my scan is in TWO SLEEPS time :happydance:


----------



## lindblum

dizzy lovely scan pic x

I think its the teen section that your name has to be shown on the photo but don't quote me on that!


----------



## dizzydoll

Thanks ladies! :) Well here's a proper pic I took this morning :)
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y141/evillilsheep/2012-04-17094817.jpg


----------



## mel9996

OMG dizzydoll the scan is soo sweet. love the profile and the babys lil belly!!!


----------



## annabelle29

Great scan pic Dizzy!! Looks like an adorable profile! :thumbup: 

I vote Girl!!


----------



## annabelle29

So here's my ultrasound pic from almost 2 weeks ago. I finally got my camera back, so I can post it. I love seeing everyone's scan pics. It really starts getting fun now. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0261.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Feanorous

Congrats on the scans ladies :)

x


----------



## mel9996

beautiful scan annabelle!!! i think its getting exciting seeing all these scans


----------



## Emsmum

Love those scan pictures, ladies, they are so sweet!
x


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw gorgeous scan Annabelle!! :)


----------



## Leikela

Great scans ladies!! So amazing! :)


----------



## Flutterly

Hi all, been a bit of a hectic time as my dad is in hospital so I've been up there a lot in the last few days and trying not to stress myself out! 

I had my 16 week appointment yesterday, all is well and I heard the train like heartbeat pumping away!! So a bit all over the place and exhausted at the moment! 

Hope you are all well :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

Dizzy doll - gorgeous scan! I think Girl! :)

Annabelle - also a gorgeous scan! :) It looks like a boy to me :) 

I'm so jealous you're all in 2nd tri! Hoping my next scan puts me forward again! How does it feel? :haha:


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Flutterly hope your dad is ok :hugs:

Charliekeys it feels odd to me. It's like it all felt so much more real after my scan and then when we told people I felt less pregnant :rofl: It's like the secret was making me feel more pregnant :dohh: I'm glad we've been able to share the news though :)

Plus I get to buy things now haha :)

When is your next scan hun?


----------



## katealim

Hello ladies! Had my scan yesterday and am happy to say that I'm staying in Oct. (due on the 25th)!
 



Attached Files:







export--72676566.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7









export--72680771.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5









export--72680415.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cheshire

Got my scan today, I have given up on sleep!! It's 5.20am and I have been awake since 4am! At least I have a busy morning to get through with school run and then the midwife at 11am (first appointment!) Then I'll have to rush to drop my toddler at his grans and get to the hospital by 2pm....I might be a total mess by the time of the scan!


----------



## fifi-folle

added you katealim
good luch cheshire
thinking of you flutterly

flu finally gone, 2nd tri energy incrfease seems to be kicking in thank goodness, my house is finally tidy again!


----------



## dizzydoll

Fab scan katealim! :)
Cheshire good luck today!!:)

Fifi good to hear you're feeling better! I haven't gotten the energy boost yet haha, my poor house is looking a bit worse for wear! :haha:


----------



## lindblum

cheshire good luck x

i had my 12 week scan yesterday and got put forward two days :)


----------



## fifi-folle

dizzydoll said:


> Fab scan katealim! :)
> Cheshire good luck today!!:)
> 
> Fifi good to hear you're feeling better! I haven't gotten the energy boost yet haha, my poor house is looking a bit worse for wear! :haha:

It probably still looks better than mine :lol: my standards have changed somewhat since having DS!

lindblum did they change your due date? Let me know if they did and i'll update the front page.


----------



## lindblum

yes they changed my due date. I don't understand how it works tho as i was doing two opks a day and charting so pretty certain of my ovulation date. They said I'm due on the 29th now x


----------



## fifi-folle

Totally understand,mine was changed by a week last time, I know exactly when ds was conceived! But I didn't argue, wish I had now as I was induced at 42wks by their dates but only 41 by mine, I often wonder what might have happened if I'd held out longed, I might not have ended up with a section, but who knows!


----------



## annabelle29

dizzydoll said:


> Aw Flutterly hope your dad is ok :hugs:
> 
> Charliekeys it feels odd to me. It's like it all felt so much more real after my scan and then when we told people I felt less pregnant :rofl: It's like the secret was making me feel more pregnant :dohh: I'm glad we've been able to share the news though :)
> 
> Plus I get to buy things now haha :)
> 
> When is your next scan hun?

That's funny! I feel less pregnant now too! Don't know why :shrug: Maybe b/c the sickness is gone and I'm not as tired.


----------



## annabelle29

Great scan pics Katealim!! :thumbup: 

My next appt is the 27th, which is a hair before 16 weeks. I'm hoping I can schedule the big u/s earlier than 20 weeks; we'll see what the dr says. I'm dying to find out for sure so I can start buying the clothes and things. :flower:


----------



## katealim

Fifi- Thanks for adding me.
Annabelle- Gender scans at my OBs are done at 18-20 weeks so you never know 20 weeks isn't the hard and fast rule everywhere.


----------



## cheshire

Had my scan yesterday and everything went really well! I was very nervous about the blood results because my last one had a 1:200 for trisomy 18. This one had better levels than the average levels for my age, so I was over the moon. The little bean was all over the place, doing somersaults! I am also still in October, put to the 29th (so only two days ahead!). I will try and get the picture into the computer soon. Also going to move into second tri now as I feel 'really' pregnant now!

:happydance:


----------



## cheshire

Here is a really bad phone pic for now. Any guesses on gender? :)
 



Attached Files:







PICT1281.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MumtoJ

Hi all can I join you, had my first scan yesterday and was given the EDD of 31/10.

This will be number 3 for us and came as a bit of a surprise as I was taking the pill at the time. OH is still a bit freaked as he'd taken ages to talk into number 2 who has just turned 1.

Hope all you ladies are doing well and I will go back and do some reading to get to know you all


----------



## fifi-folle

welcome Cathryn! Congrats on the surprise!!! This LO was a bit of a surprise for us too, still BFing, history of m/cs and severe endo - determined little babies we have!!! Added you to the front page :)
Cheshire I'm going to say boy for no reason other than gut feeling! Changed your EDD.


----------



## Lady-K

Another October Bumpkin on it's way! A surprise here too but a happy one :thumbup:

Due 22nd October. Had scan on Tuesday, all looking good.

Second baby for me. Nice to see some familiar names in the due date list :kiss:


----------



## lindblum

cheshire i'm going to guess a boy too. We both had our due dates changed to the same date, I'm also due on the 29th now! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

welcome Lady-K!


----------



## fifi-folle

any thoughts on the gender of my baby?
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7262/6881177880_cc5ffd9fed.jpg


----------



## lindblum

fifi i think i can see a nub (or part of a leg?) if so, looks like a boy x


----------



## Feanorous

Fifi - I think girl :) Just because the skull looks nice and round...

Is anyone else more emotional in second tri than 1st? These last few days I have done nothing but cry and poor DH can't do anything right. Last night I went crazy because he added a girl from work on facebook lol. Oops. I feel so bad today, but hopefully he knows just to ignore everything I say/do at the moment!

xx


----------



## fifi-folle

I'm crying more but less explosive mood swings as 1st tri! Thank God!


----------



## mel9996

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats!!

i say boy for cheshire and girl for fifi. great scans ladies!!!

my next appt is next monday so just a wkend wait away. ill be 16 wks next thurs so that will be my 16 wk check up and i dont think they are doing an u/s just using the doppler. that means i have to wait 4 more long wks to find out the sex. its all ready making me nuts!! good thing tho we do have a boys name for sure Hunter Edward!! but as for a girls name we are having some trouble. i like keira but hes not to found of it he likes matilda which i do to but im just 100% with it. where with Hunter as soon as he said it i was like thats it and my mom said thats how it would be. i tried to go thru the boy name section of my book again but nothing compared to it so that set it in stone. does anybody else have any names yet?


----------



## mel9996

Just wanted to throw this out to all my October buddies. I live in Delaware, USA so I dont know if all Motherhood Maternity stores have it but in our mall the Motherhood Maternity store gives you a coupon for a free sling, carseat cover, and breast feeding cover. i think im not positive but if you use the promocode carseat that also works if you dont have a Motherhood Maternity near you to get the coupon. warning tho you do have to pay shipping and handling and for each one its between 10 and 15 dollars but its well worth it because you save 34.95 on the udder cover, 39.95 on the sling, and 49.95 on the carseat cover. 
WARNING- I DONT KNOW IF THIS WORKS OUTSIDE OF THE USA AND I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT THE SHIPPING AND HANDLING WOULD BE IF THEY DID SHIP OUT OF THE COUNTRY. 
www.sevenslings.com
www.carseatcanopy.com
www.uddercovers.com


----------



## Twinkie210

mel9996 said:


> Just wanted to throw this out to all my October buddies. I live in Delaware, USA so I dont know if all Motherhood Maternity stores have it but in our mall the Motherhood Maternity store gives you a coupon for a free sling, carseat cover, and breast feeding cover. i think im not positive but if you use the promocode carseat that also works if you dont have a Motherhood Maternity near you to get the coupon. warning tho you do have to pay shipping and handling and for each one its between 10 and 15 dollars but its well worth it because you save 34.95 on the udder cover, 39.95 on the sling, and 49.95 on the carseat cover.
> WARNING- I DONT KNOW IF THIS WORKS OUTSIDE OF THE USA AND I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT THE SHIPPING AND HANDLING WOULD BE IF THEY DID SHIP OUT OF THE COUNTRY.
> www.sevenslings.com
> www.carseatcanopy.com
> www.uddercovers.com

I got a free breastfeeding cover from uddercovers last year (before my MC) and it cost $10 I think for shipping. It is really thin, worth the $10 but not much more. Plus certain styles get back ordered.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am waiting for our U/S to set a name for certain, but I am leaning toward Layla for a girl and Liam for a boy (I like "L" names LOL)


----------



## katealim

Twinkie210 said:


> I am waiting for our U/S to set a name for certain, but I am leaning toward Layla for a girl and Liam for a boy (I like "L" names LOL)

I love the name Liam...it's in our top 5 picks for boy names!


----------



## fifi-folle

we have a gir's name left over from last time, can't think of a boy's name though. I think we're going to find out gender this time though. Only 4 weeks to go!


----------



## sim2783

Hi Ladies!
I'm new here and would love to join this group.
This is my first pregnacy and I am so excited and scared at the same time. 
As of tomorrow I will be 15 weeks, and had my first scan so far on Tuesday. Pleased to see my bubba flipping about and looking nice and healthy. :)
My due date is 13th October. X


----------



## mel9996

Twinkie210 said:


> mel9996 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to throw this out to all my October buddies. I live in Delaware, USA so I dont know if all Motherhood Maternity stores have it but in our mall the Motherhood Maternity store gives you a coupon for a free sling, carseat cover, and breast feeding cover. i think im not positive but if you use the promocode carseat that also works if you dont have a Motherhood Maternity near you to get the coupon. warning tho you do have to pay shipping and handling and for each one its between 10 and 15 dollars but its well worth it because you save 34.95 on the udder cover, 39.95 on the sling, and 49.95 on the carseat cover.
> WARNING- I DONT KNOW IF THIS WORKS OUTSIDE OF THE USA AND I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT THE SHIPPING AND HANDLING WOULD BE IF THEY DID SHIP OUT OF THE COUNTRY.
> www.sevenslings.com
> www.carseatcanopy.com
> www.uddercovers.com
> 
> I got a free breastfeeding cover from uddercovers last year (before my MC) and it cost $10 I think for shipping. It is really thin, worth the $10 but not much more. Plus certain styles get back ordered.Click to expand...

i got mine yesterday in the mail and it was really nice. good material. since we dont know the sex yet i just got the black and white one and its super cute


----------



## mel9996

Twinkie I like both names. really sweet

welcome and congrats sim!!

so update we have a girls name...Madeline and her nickname will be Maddie. for girl names i like ones that start with M and end with A but just like with Hunter as soon as I said Madeline it clicked!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Congrats sim2783, I've added you to the front page :)


----------



## Feanorous

sim2783 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I'm new here and would love to join this group.
> This is my first pregnacy and I am so excited and scared at the same time.
> As of tomorrow I will be 15 weeks, and had my first scan so far on Tuesday. Pleased to see my bubba flipping about and looking nice and healthy. :)
> My due date is 13th October. X

Hi Sim, welcome :)
I'm due on 14th...and it's my first too. Excited but scared and too emotional to think properly! lol

xx


----------



## dizzydoll

annabelle29 said:


> dizzydoll said:
> 
> 
> Charliekeys it feels odd to me. It's like it all felt so much more real after my scan and then when we told people I felt less pregnant :rofl: It's like the secret was making me feel more pregnant :dohh: I'm glad we've been able to share the news though :)
> 
> That's funny! I feel less pregnant now too! Don't know why :shrug: Maybe b/c the sickness is gone and I'm not as tired.Click to expand...

My sickness has eased a bit but not totally. I was very sick yesterday but not sure that was MS or a bug haha :)

Can't wait til bump gets bigger!! 

I went to look at a second hand pram today and the girl was looking at me going ....but you're tiny it can't be for you haha...I'm by no means tiny but not a real bumpy bump yet!

I think I have made the decision to get that pram I saw today. It's the Obaby Zezu in black. It's barely been used and is spotless and she only wants 120 for it so I'd just have to get the car seat to go with it which I can get from Kiddicare for about 70 and hey presto I have a travel system :)


----------



## Lady-K

Nice one DizzyDoll - I love a bargain. Got my first travel system from ebay for a tenner. Was only meant to be a spare but ended up using it as a main. Because of that, I now feel justified in buying a swanky new double buggy for when no. 2 arrives. Ha, well that's my current hormone-fuelled logic


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha that's some good logic in my opinion!! :).....may be the hormones talking but you still can't argue with good logic!!

Ooh and forgot to add in my other post a big welcome to all the new ladies!!! :hi:


----------



## Leikela

Welcome to all the new ladies!!

Anyone else in their 2nd Tri that is still fatigued? The nausea has pretty much passed but I could sleep at the drop of a hat. Struggling to keep my eyes open now at 5:50 PM in the afternoon and I had 8 hours of sleep last night and a 2 hour nap in the late afternoon!


----------



## cheshire

Leikela said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies!!
> 
> Anyone else in their 2nd Tri that is still fatigued? The nausea has pretty much passed but I could sleep at the drop of a hat. Struggling to keep my eyes open now at 5:50 PM in the afternoon and I had 8 hours of sleep last night and a 2 hour nap in the late afternoon!

It's still early days of 2nd tri hopefully you'll get that burst of energy soon. I am still tired, but the sickness seems to be turning a corner. Finally!! 

Anyone having big cravings still? I am going to need my own orchard, I even got up at 2am because I had to have a crisp juicy apple :haha: I am also glugging orange juice with bits, oranges, grapes and peaches. At least it's healthy!!

I am starting to get a hunch on the gender, so I am going to find out if I can be right a 4th time! Next scan the 19th of June.

:hi: to all the new ladies. 

Has anyone started to think about their birth plans? I am considering a water birth but am torn because the water birth rooms have no windows. I have a thing about windows!


----------



## fifi-folle

as I might have mentioned a million times already I am planning a home water birth!!! :lol: Less than 4 weeks til I get to have this discussion with my consultant! And see baby again!

I'm still knackered but then DS doesn't sleep through yet and he's quite demanding through the day. He has stopped feeding throught the night though. 

Off for a pregnancy massage today. It's a few miles away so I'll be out for about three hours! It'll be weird going out without DS!


----------



## Lady-K

fifi-folle said:


> Off for a pregnancy massage today. It's a few miles away so I'll be out for about three hours! It'll be weird going out without DS!

Enjoy! I had one a couple of weeks ago as a birthday present. Was amazing to just get away by myself and get pampered. Was also strange like you, to be out without DD. I nearly fell asleep a few times too. Lovely.


----------



## em1980

Leikela said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies!!
> 
> Anyone else in their 2nd Tri that is still fatigued? The nausea has pretty much passed but I could sleep at the drop of a hat. Struggling to keep my eyes open now at 5:50 PM in the afternoon and I had 8 hours of sleep last night and a 2 hour nap in the late afternoon!


I know what you mean- I am ALWAYS tired. I am a full-time reception teacher so I guess that doesn't help! I am also finding that I have to have to keep changing position e.g. sitting, standing (which isn't hard when you are surrounded by 24 little ones) as things begin to pull and tweak.


----------



## em1980

Hopefully you will find one of my scan pics taken almost 2 weeks ago :)

I am convinced it is a boy but we are not going to find out as we really don't mind :)

Lovely to see all your scan pics!
 



Attached Files:







baby 1.png
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CharlieKeys

em - I think the skull looks quite girly?

fifi - tell me about the lack of sleep! Henry goes through phases of sleeping through and then the last 3 weeks he's up most nights at 2am and will only sleep next to me. His top teeth are cutting through though so hoping it's just that! ..... he's so different to STephen who slept through from 4 months and pretty much still does - though he is being a sod lately by waking up at 11pm and running around :(


----------



## fifi-folle

Aww Cam's top two are also trying to come in, wish they would hurry up! 
Em1980 I say boy. Are you finding out at your next scan?

Well massage was good but not relaxing, my back and neck are a bit of a mess so it was a bit sore :( Got another two to look forward to as DH paid for a package.


----------



## Leikela

cheshire said:


> It's still early days of 2nd tri hopefully you'll get that burst of energy soon. I am still tired, but the sickness seems to be turning a corner. Finally!!
> 
> Anyone having big cravings still? I am going to need my own orchard, I even got up at 2am because I had to have a crisp juicy apple :haha: I am also glugging orange juice with bits, oranges, grapes and peaches. At least it's healthy!!
> 
> I am starting to get a hunch on the gender, so I am going to find out if I can be right a 4th time! Next scan the 19th of June.
> 
> :hi: to all the new ladies.
> 
> Has anyone started to think about their birth plans? I am considering a water birth but am torn because the water birth rooms have no windows. I have a thing about windows!

Yes, I agree. The sickness is finally starting to turn a corner! Thank goodness! :) And as for cravings, I too have been craving juice and fruit. Bananas, peaches, apples and my favorite- my mango/peach/orange juice! Then I add in some pulpy Tropicana juice for extra flavor. So good! :)

As for a birth plan, I am quite boring. Hospital and hopefully having a vaginal birth. That is about it! I don't think I will be breastfeeding either.



em1980 said:


> I know what you mean- I am ALWAYS tired. I am a full-time reception teacher so I guess that doesn't help! I am also finding that I have to have to keep changing position e.g. sitting, standing (which isn't hard when you are surrounded by 24 little ones) as things begin to pull and tweak.

Yes, it must revolve around our professions! I am a social worker and out in the field a lot. I am constantly driving to meetings, visiting clients and just on the go all day long. By 5PM my eyes are literally closing. I don't know how you do teaching though. I used to be a teacher and that is more draining! I don't think I could get through the day!


----------



## em1980

I have heard quite a few people saying about skulls in scan pictures looking like a boy or a girl- but I don't know how you can tell? What do they look for?


----------



## cheshire

em1980 said:


> I have heard quite a few people saying about skulls in scan pictures looking like a boy or a girl- but I don't know how you can tell? What do they look for?

I have never heard of the skull theory and after reading about it, I am none the wiser. I now have 4 12-13 week ultrasound pictures. My two boys look the same and this baby and my daughter look the same. So if this is a girl there is probably something in the theory.....I think the difference seems to be that my boys have slopy heads and this baby and my girl have more forehead. If this baby is a boy, then I guess that will not be accurate. :haha:


----------



## cheshire

Leikela said:


> my favorite- my mango/peach/orange juice! Then I add in some pulpy Tropicana juice for extra flavor. So good! :)

Got to try that, sounds like liquid heaven!


----------



## dizzydoll

I am always craving fresh fruit especially oranges and nice orange juice!!

Can't stand bananas since getting pregnant though which is odd as I've always loved them! Even the smell makes me gag now!


----------



## Lady-K

Fruit and jelly have been mine this time. It was ice-lollies last time which I hardly ever ate before.


----------



## CharlieKeys

From what I understand boys skulls are more curved at the top whereas girls are more flat. Both my boys scans had a curved top part of their skull and the same shape ... I *think* this baby's is a bit flatter but will see on the 1st May! :) 

Cravings... I've gone off meat (apart from bacon and sausage) literally the smell of meat makes me gag. All I want to eat is jacket potato and cheese.... hmm and malteasers too!

So who is finding out if their beautiful babies are boys or girls?


----------



## cazi77

Hi all I am a bit late finding you all but was just wondering if I would be able to join. I am due 13th October after 4 m/c's last year between 5 and 10 weeks.

We are staying team yellow as we like the idea of a surprise.

Look forward to chatting with you all xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Welcome Cazi77. Congrats! I went through 4 losses in 2010 (between 4-6wks) but had my first sticky bean last year. Are you on the pregnant after recurrent m/c thread? It's in PAL section. I've added you to the front page x

Our plan is to find out the sex but not tell anyone (if we can! Might tell you girls though ;) )


----------



## Leikela

Yes, we are definitely finding out the sex. My 20 week (even though I will be 21 weeks) is on June 14th. We will know then. So excited! :)


----------



## Feanorous

Welcome Cazi, looking forward to getting to know you. I am due 14th so just a day ahead of you :)

I have also been craving juices, or just cold drinks in general. I have bought lots of ice lollies today, yum!

I was just thinking I wonder who on this thread will give birth first?! Two of my friends recently gave birth 2/3 weeks early so some of us could even be in September! It'll be so exciting when one of us pops first...

How is everyone's bump coming along? We should start posting bump pics soon! Mine is more wobbly than firm at the moment, but I think it's definitely starting to appear...just waiting for the pop!

Today we went out and bought a new sofa - I'm so excited about it because I can just imagine getting comfy on it with the little baby.

Oh and yes, we are going to find out the sex - can't wait! My Dad said he doesn't want to know but I have no idea how he won't find out because the whole family will be talking about it and someone is bound to slip up around him!

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

My mum always said she didn't want to know with Stephen..... but as soon as we found out she was so desperate to know :haha: 

I think we are going to find out but not entirely sure what to do :shrug: 

Can't wait to see what you are all having! :D and yes fifi you have to tell us!!


----------



## Lady-K

Hello Cazi and congrats!

Staying Team Yellow all the way again. Much to the annoyance of my Mum.

Convinced it's a girl though; exact same pregnancy so far as last year.


----------



## cheshire

I think I am going to find out although before getting pregnant I said it will be a boy, and even if we had 20 more they would all be boys!! It will be interesting to see now as I am starting to doubt that theory!

I am not sure about the skull theory but I have to say that my two boys scan pictures are similar and the new baby looks like my daughter. I am attaching my 4 ultrasound pictures so you can see for yourselves. 

So if this is a girl, I will be convinced!! It will be really interesting in June or October, to see if this is true :)
BOY
GIRL
BOY

???


----------



## Flutterly

Ooo my scan pic looks just like your 3rd one (boy!!)

We have just over 3 weeks until our next scan where we will hopefully find out the sex! I keep calling it a he!! 

Bump is doing nicely...this was taken at 16 weeks on tuesday!!

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/loobielis/2b6500b0.jpg

Dad's still in hospital awaiting a biopsy on Monday - they are looking for whatever is on his brain and worst scenario is tumour so I have lots of emotions right now and am still exhausted! DP's dad and brother suggested yesterday that I spend less time at the hospital because of bugs but he's my dad and if it is worse case scenario and something happened, wouldn't I always regret not spending time with him?? That and he is so down, seeing me and the bump really cheers him up!! 

Hope everyone is well. I have a seriously itchy nipple this morning!! Just enjoying a cup of decaf and biccy in bed!!!


----------



## Flutterly

Oh and Cheshire, I think yours is girl!!!


----------



## Feanorous

Great bump pics flutterly! Mine looks quite similiar to yours - but I am a week or so behind you. Is yours firm?

Sorry to hear about your Dad - I would be the same as you, be at the hospital. Just use the hand sanitiser every time you enter/leave and I'm sure you'll be fine. 

I will post a pic later on!

Cheshire, your scan looks the same as your other girl I would say :)

xx


----------



## Flutterly

Thanks Hun, I knew I wouldn't be alone and it really annoyed me that they suggested it!! DP didn't agree with them but just said he'd pass their concerns on!!

My bump is firming but not hard yet and when I lay down its still only little so I haven't had the official pop yet!! I definitely look pregnant now though!!


----------



## glitterfly

Awh flutterly - ur bump is gorgeous!! I've got gut feeling boy for some reason. My tummy has popped out loads even though I am onl 13weeks... Everyone in work was commenting on it - and trying to touch it!! :/ 

Xxx


----------



## Feanorous

Here is mine ...
I am surprised it is sticking out so much this early, but then again whenever I have put on weight in the past it goes straight to my stomach!
I have some white/silvery stretch marks from when I was a teenager on my hips and I swear they look more pominent already!!:growlmad:

https://img194.imageshack.us/img194/1904/15weeks2.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fifi-folle

My bump looks ok in clothes but bare it's awful! I had a csection so have a sort of apron/flap that hangs down, eugh! My stomach muscles haven't recovered from last time so have a definite bump though! 
Not got any pics from this time but here's some from last time:
19wks (Feb 2011)
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5016/5443021886_80ca950a7e.jpg

40wks (with 2 weeks more to go, July 2011)
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8165/7101900715_402968efc6.jpg


----------



## em1980

Feanorous said:


> Here is mine ...
> I am surprised it is sticking out so much this early, but then again whenever I have put on weight in the past it goes straight to my stomach!
> I have some white/silvery stretch marks from when I was a teenager on my hips and I swear they look more pominent already!!:growlmad:
> 
> What a great bump! I was showing from about 6 weeks and now people are really beginning to notice :) I have the same stretch mark thing from when I was younger too, although I think I have a few others beginning to appear to add to the collection.........better get used to those! :)


----------



## em1980

Have many of you had people stroking your bump yet..... I am experiencing this quite a lot already. I just stand there without really knowing what to say hehe!


----------



## Lady-K

Everyone's bumps look great! Had a lot of bump stroking last time. I didn't mind as long as it was friends. Fortunately never had a stranger do it!

Mine's starting to properly stick out although I'm sure most of it is still bloat as it gets bigger still at night. Still trying to hide it from work so wearing a lot of loose tops.

Flutterly - sorry to hear about your Dad. As for bugs, sanitiser alone is not that effective. Nothing beats good old fashioned soap and water. Make sure you do both!


----------



## lindblum

love the bump pics ladies :)

this is me at 12weeks
 



Attached Files:







20120416_006_12.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Flutterly

Thank you!! They don't have sanitised on his wars, it is good old fashioned soap and water :)

Lovely bumps!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw lovely bumps ladies!! 
I don't really have a noticeable bump, this was me last week I'm a little bigger now will be taking a pic on Tuesday! :)

Spoiler
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y141/evillilsheep/2012-04-18100509.jpg
crap sorry for the huge pic! added spoiler tags rather than changing the pic haha :)


----------



## cheshire

em1980 said:


> Have many of you had people stroking your bump yet..... I am experiencing this quite a lot already. I just stand there without really knowing what to say hehe!

I do stroke, try to make sure it's baby I am stroking and not my wind :haha:

I love the bumps, I am a very late at showing, with first and second I didn't have even a little bump until I was 6 months! I was desperate to get that stuck out! This time I am getting that bump a lot earlier! Still not obvious when I wear a loose top though.
 



Attached Files:







scans 13-13 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw cute bump Cheshire! :) 

I am always stroking my bump too but I think 9 times out of 10 it's prob wind I'm stroking lol :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lovely bumps ladies! :)


----------



## annabelle29

mel9996 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mel9996 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to throw this out to all my October buddies. I live in Delaware, USA so I dont know if all Motherhood Maternity stores have it but in our mall the Motherhood Maternity store gives you a coupon for a free sling, carseat cover, and breast feeding cover. i think im not positive but if you use the promocode carseat that also works if you dont have a Motherhood Maternity near you to get the coupon. warning tho you do have to pay shipping and handling and for each one its between 10 and 15 dollars but its well worth it because you save 34.95 on the udder cover, 39.95 on the sling, and 49.95 on the carseat cover.
> WARNING- I DONT KNOW IF THIS WORKS OUTSIDE OF THE USA AND I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT THE SHIPPING AND HANDLING WOULD BE IF THEY DID SHIP OUT OF THE COUNTRY.
> www.sevenslings.com
> www.carseatcanopy.com
> www.uddercovers.com
> 
> I got a free breastfeeding cover from uddercovers last year (before my MC) and it cost $10 I think for shipping. It is really thin, worth the $10 but not much more. Plus certain styles get back ordered.Click to expand...
> 
> i got mine yesterday in the mail and it was really nice. good material. since we dont know the sex yet i just got the black and white one and its super cuteClick to expand...

Hmm, I tried that promo code carseat but it didn't seem to work for me. Are there different codes for each item, do you know? I'm all about free stuff! :flower:


----------



## annabelle29

Welcome to all the newbies here!!! :flower:

I'm loving seeing all the different bump pics. I will post one when I get a chance; I have a little one that is more noticeable in certain clothes. My 16 week appt is Thursday, which should be pretty uneventful.

Good luck at your appt today Mel!

We will definitely be finding out the sex, and we'll tell everyone soon afterwards. We don't have any definite names picked out yet, but might keep that one a secret for a little while from everyone (except you girls of course) :flower:


----------



## Flutterly

Hi all,

Found out yesterday for sure that my Dad has a brain tumour :( They are talking about operating tomorrow but that's not confirmed. Frustrating as I am in Swansea today but I'll be back into London in time to go and see him at the hospital. I'm glad that they know what it is but it really wasn't the news I wanted. Just praying all goes well and that he sticks around to see his little grandbaby! Trying to keep as stress and worry free as possible for the baby!


----------



## fifi-folle

Massive hugs x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh flutterly, sorry for your news. :hugs: hope he pulls through okay.


----------



## mel9996

annabelle29 said:


> mel9996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mel9996 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to throw this out to all my October buddies. I live in Delaware, USA so I dont know if all Motherhood Maternity stores have it but in our mall the Motherhood Maternity store gives you a coupon for a free sling, carseat cover, and breast feeding cover. i think im not positive but if you use the promocode carseat that also works if you dont have a Motherhood Maternity near you to get the coupon. warning tho you do have to pay shipping and handling and for each one its between 10 and 15 dollars but its well worth it because you save 34.95 on the udder cover, 39.95 on the sling, and 49.95 on the carseat cover.
> WARNING- I DONT KNOW IF THIS WORKS OUTSIDE OF THE USA AND I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT THE SHIPPING AND HANDLING WOULD BE IF THEY DID SHIP OUT OF THE COUNTRY.
> www.sevenslings.com
> www.carseatcanopy.com
> www.uddercovers.com
> 
> I got a free breastfeeding cover from uddercovers last year (before my MC) and it cost $10 I think for shipping. It is really thin, worth the $10 but not much more. Plus certain styles get back ordered.Click to expand...
> 
> i got mine yesterday in the mail and it was really nice. good material. since we dont know the sex yet i just got the black and white one and its super cuteClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I tried that promo code carseat but it didn't seem to work for me. Are there different codes for each item, do you know? I'm all about free stuff! :flower:Click to expand...

i just tried it at all three sites and it worked. make sure you dont put a space between car and seat. it has to be one word. i actually just received my sling yesterday too. hope it works for you. let me know how it goes


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Flutterly sorry to hear your news about your dad :( :hugs:


----------



## mel9996

soo sorry flutterly!! hope everything goes okay. keep us updated<3

I had my 16 wk check up yesterday. everything is looking good. just did the doppler and measured me. babys hb was 156. at first when he was looking for cookie he was having trouble then he was like hold on and put the doppler as far down as possible and there was cookie. when i told OH and my mom they both said oo its a boy. i have gained 3 lbs and he said thats good and im measuring right on track. i made an appt for gender scan on 5/15 the day right before my college graduation then my 20 wk checkup is 5/23. im so excited to find out the sex finally.

here is my 16 wk bump
 



Attached Files:







scan16wk.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw fab bump Mel!! Mine looks tiny compared to yours but I know everyone is different and a week can make a huge difference!!


----------



## mel9996

thanx!! this is the first week people are noticing it so i would say a week does make a difference. i was really surprised when i took the picture.


----------



## dizzydoll

This is mine from today

Spoiler
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y141/evillilsheep/2012-04-24112008.jpg
Yours just looks like a proper baby bump!! :) Makes me melt seeing bumps and babies haha :)

bloody photobucket and huge pics haha


----------



## mel9996

its coming!! i can see it. i know i love seeing them too!!
wanted to show you the progression of my bump
1st picture is 6 wks
2nd picture is 8 wks
3rd picture is 11 wks
4th picture is 16wks
 



Attached Files:







6wks.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1









8wks.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1









11wks.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1









16wks.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mel9996

mel9996 said:


> annabelle29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mel9996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mel9996 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to throw this out to all my October buddies. I live in Delaware, USA so I dont know if all Motherhood Maternity stores have it but in our mall the Motherhood Maternity store gives you a coupon for a free sling, carseat cover, and breast feeding cover. i think im not positive but if you use the promocode carseat that also works if you dont have a Motherhood Maternity near you to get the coupon. warning tho you do have to pay shipping and handling and for each one its between 10 and 15 dollars but its well worth it because you save 34.95 on the udder cover, 39.95 on the sling, and 49.95 on the carseat cover.
> WARNING- I DONT KNOW IF THIS WORKS OUTSIDE OF THE USA AND I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT THE SHIPPING AND HANDLING WOULD BE IF THEY DID SHIP OUT OF THE COUNTRY.
> www.sevenslings.com
> www.carseatcanopy.com
> www.uddercovers.com
> 
> I got a free breastfeeding cover from uddercovers last year (before my MC) and it cost $10 I think for shipping. It is really thin, worth the $10 but not much more. Plus certain styles get back ordered.Click to expand...
> 
> i got mine yesterday in the mail and it was really nice. good material. since we dont know the sex yet i just got the black and white one and its super cuteClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I tried that promo code carseat but it didn't seem to work for me. Are there different codes for each item, do you know? I'm all about free stuff! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i just tried it at all three sites and it worked. make sure you dont put a space between car and seat. it has to be one word. i actually just received my sling yesterday too. hope it works for you. let me know how it goesClick to expand...

just found out if carseat doesnt work try motherhood as the promo code


----------



## Lady-K

Flutterly - so sorry to hear your news. At least knowing what it is means the proper action can be taken. Hoping it all goes well in the operation. Please keep us updated x x

Love seeing and comparing bumps! I'm so huge this time round. Popped about a week ago and struggling to hide it now. Work still doesn't know. I didn't show until about 22 weeks last time. Will try get a picture up in a sec.


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Mel lovely to see the progression!! :)


----------



## Lady-K

Clothed and naked 14 week bump. Feel massive! As I said, I was nowhere near this big at 14 weeks last time. 

No one at work knows yet and I've been wearing really loose tops. But a pregnant lady there asked me if I was pregnant yesterday - guess she's a bit more perceptive.
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-24 18.18.21[3].jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4









2012-04-24 18.16.51[6].jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dizzydoll

Ow wow!! I'm so jealous of your lovely bump Lady K!! We have the same due date and all :)


----------



## Lady-K

I wouldn't be jealous. It's just proof my stomach muscles are still totally shot!


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha but at least you look preggers.....I just look tubby :haha:


----------



## Leikela

flutterly,

Your Dad is in my thoughts and prayers. I hope all goes well with his surgery! To offer some hope, I know two people who have had brain tumors, had surgery and are doing wonderfully today! Hang in there. Let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## lucylu08

hi everyone i am lucy and i am new to this site this is my first pregnancy.. my first ultrasound is tomorrow but they say i am 13 weeks and 4 days right now so my due date is october 25th.. but i am pretty sure that i am due then


----------



## Leikela

Welcome Lucy and good luck with your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## cheshire

:wave: Hi Lucy

Thinking of you flutterly, hope everything goes well for your dad.

Great bumps everyone, a couple of people have finally noticed my bump :)

Hope everyone is :thumbup:


----------



## mel9996

welcome and congrats lucy!!


----------



## dizzydoll

:hi: Hi Lucy! Welcome and congrats :)


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all. 

Hope all is well and every1 is starting to feel them butterfly movments that are so exciting :) Welcome to all new 2nd tri ladies!!!

Hope every1 who has had scans over last couple of weeks are all opk i havnt bn around but hopfully will b arounbd abit more now until my hol 10th may.

Flutterly - Hope all goes well wiv ur dad hun. Stay strong your in my thoughts.

Sending love to all


----------



## Lady-K

Welcome Lucy! (Great name)

Have been feeling movements for a couple of weeks, but much more noticeably in the last week. It's lovely. Little wriggler.


----------



## annabelle29

Flutterly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Found out yesterday for sure that my Dad has a brain tumour :( They are talking about operating tomorrow but that's not confirmed. Frustrating as I am in Swansea today but I'll be back into London in time to go and see him at the hospital. I'm glad that they know what it is but it really wasn't the news I wanted. Just praying all goes well and that he sticks around to see his little grandbaby! Trying to keep as stress and worry free as possible for the baby!

So sorry to hear. Hugs :hugs:


----------



## annabelle29

mel9996 said:


> soo sorry flutterly!! hope everything goes okay. keep us updated<3
> 
> I had my 16 wk check up yesterday. everything is looking good. just did the doppler and measured me. babys hb was 156. at first when he was looking for cookie he was having trouble then he was like hold on and put the doppler as far down as possible and there was cookie. when i told OH and my mom they both said oo its a boy. i have gained 3 lbs and he said thats good and im measuring right on track. i made an appt for gender scan on 5/15 the day right before my college graduation then my 20 wk checkup is 5/23. im so excited to find out the sex finally.
> 
> here is my 16 wk bump

Cute bump Mel!! Do you have a feeling one way or the other on the gender? I did right away with DS, but not this one at all.


----------



## Flutterly

Hi again all, thanks for your kind thoughts and words about my Dad! He is doing well and came through the surgery and they have confirmed that it is a tumour and we will get the results on Tuesday morning as to whether it's cancerous or not. At the moment the likely treatment is radiotherapy and chemo if it is needed. He's doing really well and amazed the Doctors with how well he came out of surgery yesterday. They are putting in a referral to get him transferred back to the local hospital so here's hoping he's back there by the weekend and closer to home and family! 

As for the baby...I am sure, really sure I got my first kick last night!! It just felt like something knocked against the inside of me and felt so strange!! It was right down where baby is as well. There was another little tiny one after that and then all was still again! So exciting! 

Also, my DP's brothers girlfriend had a little baby boy in the early hours of this morning! Weighing a healthy 6lbs 10oz! Lovely news at such an uneasy time!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw that's good news hun about your dad. I'm glad he's doing well.

So cute with feeling the kick!! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Glad your Dad came through the surgery well! And yay for first kick!!!

Finally took a bump pic (OK more accurately finally cleaned a mirror so I could post one I wouldn't be too embarassed of! :lol:). There's a definite B shape to it though, damn that c-section. 
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7096/6969224908_da79b4c720.jpg


----------



## CharlieKeys

Glad your dad is doing ok! :) and yaaaaay for first kick!!! :) 

lovely bumps ladies!! fifi mine has a 'B' shape to it too :(


----------



## mel9996

annabelle29 said:


> mel9996 said:
> 
> 
> soo sorry flutterly!! hope everything goes okay. keep us updated<3
> 
> I had my 16 wk check up yesterday. everything is looking good. just did the doppler and measured me. babys hb was 156. at first when he was looking for cookie he was having trouble then he was like hold on and put the doppler as far down as possible and there was cookie. when i told OH and my mom they both said oo its a boy. i have gained 3 lbs and he said thats good and im measuring right on track. i made an appt for gender scan on 5/15 the day right before my college graduation then my 20 wk checkup is 5/23. im so excited to find out the sex finally.
> 
> here is my 16 wk bump
> 
> Cute bump Mel!! Do you have a feeling one way or the other on the gender? I did right away with DS, but not this one at all.Click to expand...

Thanx!! <3 i think its a girl but OH thinks that im just thinking that to prepare myself if it is a girl. we both want a boy because we already have his daughter and we would like to experience a boy. hes got dadddys girl i want a mamas boy now:haha: but i just have this feeling i have a lil girlie in there. i thought it was funny when i told them cookie was low and they both went its a boy.


----------



## mel9996

Glad to hear dad is doing better Flutterly!! Congrats on becoming an Auntie and feeling babys first kicks!! cant wait for that!!

Cute bump fifi!!


----------



## annabelle29

mel9996 said:


> annabelle29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mel9996 said:
> 
> 
> soo sorry flutterly!! hope everything goes okay. keep us updated<3
> 
> I had my 16 wk check up yesterday. everything is looking good. just did the doppler and measured me. babys hb was 156. at first when he was looking for cookie he was having trouble then he was like hold on and put the doppler as far down as possible and there was cookie. when i told OH and my mom they both said oo its a boy. i have gained 3 lbs and he said thats good and im measuring right on track. i made an appt for gender scan on 5/15 the day right before my college graduation then my 20 wk checkup is 5/23. im so excited to find out the sex finally.
> 
> here is my 16 wk bump
> 
> Cute bump Mel!! Do you have a feeling one way or the other on the gender? I did right away with DS, but not this one at all.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx!! <3 i think its a girl but OH thinks that im just thinking that to prepare myself if it is a girl. we both want a boy because we already have his daughter and we would like to experience a boy. hes got dadddys girl i want a mamas boy now:haha: but i just have this feeling i have a lil girlie in there. i thought it was funny when i told them cookie was low and they both went its a boy.Click to expand...

Funny. Everyone said how high I seemed, but I had a boy. I also have a really short torso, so I guess everything would seem high on me. :haha: Your gut instinct is usually right on these things, but you never know; I've known women who swore they were having one gender and got the other. I understand wantinga mama's boy though; I love having mine.


----------



## mellllly

Can i pop my head in here? Had my scan today which gave me a new dd of 31st October (from 1st November) which makes me an October mummy again!!

I have Sophie who is 3 born 5th April - 3 days late
and Leo who is nearly 7 months born 2nd October - 9 days early


----------



## fifi-folle

Welcome mellllly! Someone with a smaller age gap than us! :D DS will only be 14.5months when this LO arrives. I've added you to the front page :)


----------



## mel9996

annabelle29 said:


> mel9996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annabelle29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mel9996 said:
> 
> 
> soo sorry flutterly!! hope everything goes okay. keep us updated<3
> 
> I had my 16 wk check up yesterday. everything is looking good. just did the doppler and measured me. babys hb was 156. at first when he was looking for cookie he was having trouble then he was like hold on and put the doppler as far down as possible and there was cookie. when i told OH and my mom they both said oo its a boy. i have gained 3 lbs and he said thats good and im measuring right on track. i made an appt for gender scan on 5/15 the day right before my college graduation then my 20 wk checkup is 5/23. im so excited to find out the sex finally.
> 
> here is my 16 wk bump
> 
> Cute bump Mel!! Do you have a feeling one way or the other on the gender? I did right away with DS, but not this one at all.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx!! <3 i think its a girl but OH thinks that im just thinking that to prepare myself if it is a girl. we both want a boy because we already have his daughter and we would like to experience a boy. hes got dadddys girl i want a mamas boy now:haha: but i just have this feeling i have a lil girlie in there. i thought it was funny when i told them cookie was low and they both went its a boy.Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. Everyone said how high I seemed, but I had a boy. I also have a really short torso, so I guess everything would seem high on me. :haha: Your gut instinct is usually right on these things, but you never know; I've known women who swore they were having one gender and got the other. I understand wantinga mama's boy though; I love having mine.Click to expand...

i have a pretty long torso and i seem to be carrying low but who knows!! yeah most ladies have told me that the gut instinct is right but then like you said some women swear they know and thats not what shows up. i see my bff with her son and it makes my heart melt. it is so sweet to see a lil boy with his mama. he just has this connection with her that i have only seen with lil boys and their mamas


----------



## mel9996

welcome and congrats mellllly!! i would love to have a halloween baby!! thats my favorite holiday!!


----------



## mellllly

Thanks Ladies!! Yeah there will only be about 13 months between Leo and this one!! Expensive month :) hehe!

Heres the scan pic :)

https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee336/mellllly1/Scan13weeks3.jpg


----------



## CharlieKeys

Gorgeous scan photo! What do you think baby is? I think it looks like a boy :)


----------



## mellllly

Im really not sure to be honest! All my pregnancies have been pretty much the same too so it could be either! Got my 20 week scan on 8th June so will find out then :) hehe


----------



## Lady-K

Welcome mellllly!

Good to hear about your Dad Flutterly. 

Been feeling regular movements today. First day I've felt lots, and often. So lovely.


----------



## Lady-K

Everything happening much earlier this time. I still reckon it's because stomach muscles never recovered.


----------



## cheshire

Hi everyone, welcome Mellllly, great scan photo :wave:

Flutterly, hope your dad is back nearer home now and continuing to do well. Great news about the baby and cousin close in age for your little one too :)

Hope everyone is well. I am not feeling movement yet, but I am late with that! Usually 16-18 weeks, might be earlier this time but I doubt it.

Is everyone in second trimester now? :happydance:


----------



## dizzydoll

Welcome Mellllly!!!! :) Fab scan pic :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

No I'm still not 2nd tri :( Hoping to be put forward (was put back last time) again at this scan but doubt it! Only 4 days to wait!


----------



## mellllly

Thanks Ladies!
Well technically I am in 2nd tri, but for some reason on BNB 2nd tri doesnt start until you are 14 weeks!?


----------



## pink_rulez

Hi, sorry I disappeared after posting my BFP result, for the life of me I couldn't find this thread agin, iv never wandered over to this part of the forum so didn't even know it was here, thanks for adding me to the list, altho I do need moving to the 24th looks like I'm the only one on that day x


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi pink, have you found your user control panel? It's the easiest way to follow threads you've replied to. (Either top right or at the left of the menu bar). I've updated your EDD :)


----------



## annabelle29

Welcome Melly!! Cute scan pic. :thumbup:

Had my appt yesterday. HB was 158, very strong and everything seemed good. My gender ultrasound is scheduled for May 21. I'm so excited for that one!!!


----------



## cheshire

CharlieKeys said:


> No I'm still not 2nd tri :( Hoping to be put forward (was put back last time) again at this scan but doubt it! Only 4 days to wait!




mellllly said:


> Thanks Ladies!
> Well technically I am in 2nd tri, but for some reason on BNB 2nd tri doesnt start until you are 14 weeks!?

I always consider it 12 weeks, especially as by then most of the information/conversation in first trimester doesn't apply anyway. I would say by 13 certainly! 

My daughter had a nasty gastro virus Thurs and Fri, so fingers crossed I don't get it, the boys seem OK, so hopefully it will pass the rest of us by. My husband is away, so I am without a paddle if I do get it! Trying to think positive though!

Also what is 'V' day? It's a second tri thing I keep seeing everywhere, can someone please explain?


----------



## fifi-folle

Viability day - 24 wks. When your baby has a hope if born then (when doctors will do what they can to save baby). For some reason I find it a sad thing to celebrate, I would much rather my baby stayed put for another 13 weeks minimum.


----------



## Emsmum

Hello girls

Apologies for not being on so much... had a hectic stressful couple of weeks with work and not had much time to sit down and think!

Can't believe I'm 16 weeks now... have no idea where the time's gone or how on earth I've suddenly got to 4 months!! Feeling lots of regular flutters now particularly weekends (its being very wriggle while I'm sat here!) which is lovely.... can't wait for OH and DD to be able to feel it too! Next checkup is Tuesday and am hoping I get to hear the HB.....

Hope everyone's ok 
x


----------



## mellllly

Yeah I consider 2nd tri as 12 weeks too!! Tbh I never felt like I belonged in first tri as this is my third baby so altho I still had the worries as everyone else I was comforted by the thought that I knew what these pains and twinges were - does that make sence?

V-Day is when you are 24 weeks so if you were to go into labour then there is a chance that the baby would survive - Its not a celebration as such its just another milestone (like when you turn 12 weeks and the miscarriage rates fall)

Thanks for welcoming me in :) Loving being an October mummy to be again!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Hi everyone! :) Hope you're all having a lovely weekend!! :)
Anyone got any tips for helping with back and hip pain? Mines gotten so much worse this past week, I can't bend over or squat and walking hurts :( I have a maternity pillow that I use in bed and it helps me sleep easier without much pain but I'm just miserable during the day!


----------



## cheshire

Hi Emsmum, great to hear about the flutters, cannot wait for that moment! It makes things seem more real, as I am still feeling unrealistically pregnant at the moment.



mellllly said:


> Yeah I consider 2nd tri as 12 weeks too!! *Tbh I never felt like I belonged in first tri as this is my third baby so altho I still had the worries as everyone else I was comforted by the thought that I knew what these pains and twinges were - does that make sence?*
> 
> V-Day is when you are 24 weeks so if you were to go into labour then there is a chance that the baby would survive - Its not a celebration as such its just another milestone (like when you turn 12 weeks and the miscarriage rates fall)
> 
> Thanks for welcoming me in :) Loving being an October mummy to be again!!

I can totally relate to that! 

Thanks Fifi and Mellllly for for explaining V day, doesn't sound like a celebratory thing, but hey I guess it's a milestone, just like any other!

Oh and Mellllly , this is my second time as an October mummy as well. I have ended my childbearing journey in the same place I began :) if this baby comes 2 weeks early it would share a birthday with it's big-big brother. What a birthday present that would be :haha:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all.

Good to catch up on u all. Scan pics looking good :) although i have to wait until after my hol for 20wks scan although i will be 22weeks haha. Time is flyin before we no it we will be days away from due date. ve never wanted to pass a year away so quick b4 haha. 

Last night i was awake alot wit cramps and pains i think i may of jst done too much yestaday :s so rest day 2day my 2 LO r playing with toys while im sittin on net haha. 

Hope every1 les weekends r goin well xxx


----------



## Feanorous

Hi everyone

I have just about caught up with the thread - I've been so busy with work etc that I just haven;t had a chance to get on here. Looks like you are all doing well though!

I can't believe I'm 16 weeks now - time is going quick now. Only 4 more weeks until 20 week scan :happydance:
I don't think I have felt any movement yet, just twinges which I think is more ligament pain, not baby movement. Hope to soon though!

I have been a bit upset with a friend though and wondered if anyone else has experienced this. We were pretty close until I got pregnant and now I feel like she is avoiding me for some reason. She has cancelled a couple of things we had booked to do together, for silly reasons and I don't know whether to ask her if I have done something wrong?
We usually talk to arrange things over text so I don't know if its appropriate to ask over text. I don't know, maybe I am being sensitive...but it just feels like since I have been preggers she doesn't want to know me!

Oh and yesterday I was in the O2 phone shop asking this guy for help and he was soooooo rude to me so I had a strop and stormed out of the shop. I've never done anything like that before lol. I felt so emotional afterwards! Bloomin hormones :)

Dizzydoll - I noticed you are from Waterford. My Mum's family are from there, I've been many times. Love it!

xx


----------



## Emsmum

Dizzydoll I've been getting pain around the hips and bum/thighs :( worse when I walk a while and definitely worse standing up/sitting down a lot, think its worse pushing DD in a pushchair too. Sleeping with a pillow under the bump and between the legs does help, as does spreading out in bed. OH is lovely and wil go sleep elsewhere if I'm struggling but he can literally manage to sleep anywhere!! I also find I have to lie down lots and take things easy OH is doing his share of the housework now which does help. 

Feanorous just a random thought but is it possible your friend could be TTC herself or maybe actually struggling to conceive? She might find it difficult knowing your are PG?


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw hun sorry your friend is being that way! :( I have a friend that's kinda the same I've just not heard from her in ages and when I text I get one word answers and then no reply.
It's a pity but hopefully they'll come round :hugs:

Yeah hun I'm Waterford born and bred :) What part are your mums family from?


----------



## Emsmum

Talking of aches and pains and playing with LOs- I'm really struggling to play with her now :( Calm sat down games are ok as long as we're sat on the sofa not on the floor... sitting on hard floors and running around is seriously hard on the hips!! Feel very guilty having to explain all the time that mummy needs to sit down for a while....


----------



## dizzydoll

Oh yeah sitting on the floor is a big no no! Takes me ages and a few tears to get up!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I had a friend who pulled that kinda thing with me once I was pregnant with my first. I couldn't figure out what was up as she had two kids herself. She just kept saying how busy she was. I had her invited to my baby shower even on the terms that gifts were not necessary, she said she would try to show up but might have to bring kiddies. Fine as my sis has two herself. She didnt show up or call. Never tried to contact me after that,and truthfully I was angry and hurt. On her birthday I sent a message on Facebook saying happy bday stranger, she said nothing.
I've decided people just get weird when they know you as one thing and yourlifeis changing. I'd text her saying its really important you meet with her as you have something big to discuss with only her. Talk to her about how you've felt , and if she is a friend she will hear you out and explain. If not then is it really a loss for someone who can't work out simple issues and move on lovingly? I think not. Go to a prenatal class, make some new expecting friends :)


----------



## lunar

Hi guys, I know I'm super late into everything but I hope it's okay to post too! :) My EDD is October 29! So who knows when baby will decide to appear.


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi lunar, welcome! Congrats! Is this your first baby?

I'm with you all on getting up and down off the floor, it's not always graceful now! I'm also having some hip pain and lower back pain, but worst is the insomnia, I've been awake for 2-4hrs most nights in the middle of the night :( Oh and DS has stopped BFing, not sure if it's a nursing strike due to teething or weaning due to low supply. It's been coming for a number of weeks but it has really upset me. I wanted him to have at least a year but he's refusing to latch and biting me if I do try :( Fortunately he takes a bottle fine (and solids). 
Went to the Scottish Baby Show today but didn't buy anything, was a nice wander though. 

Feanorous my guess would be that she's either TTC or has been through losses. We TTC DS for 18 months and had 4 m/c but didn't really talk about it. Now I am really open and you discover how many people have been through similar situations. I did find it difficult being around pregnant friends and family after the first m/c. 
However it could also be pregnancy hormones making you more sensitive. We were at a wedding reception recently and it felt like one of my friends left the room whenever we went into the room, I messaged her about it and she assured me we were ok (I did blame hormones when asking!)


----------



## lunar

Yes, at the moment I'm 14 weeks, this is the first! :)

Just wanted to say congrats to everyone expecting<3


----------



## mel9996

welcome and congrats lunar!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Welcome Lunar! :) Congrats :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats Lunar :)


----------



## FirstBaby4Viv

Hi Girls...

Just joining this group---due date is October 28th!!! Yayayayayayaya
Just scheduled my gender ultrasound for June 5th.....I can't wait!!!!!

Gagagagagagaga
Viv


----------



## mel9996

welcome and congrats viv!!

so 2 weeks ago i interviewed for an RN position at a long term care facility and today i got the call that they are offering me the job!! im totally excited to be getting a job doing what i love and the money will def help with OH daughter and cookie but im so nervous. i didnt tell them i was prego but now that they offered me the job and i start once my 2 wk notice is up at my current job im going to eventually have to tell them. i know its against the law to fire me for being prego but im just so scared. 
Just wanted to rant/vent


----------



## Leikela

Like others, I too have been so busy and not been on recently. Welcome to all the new expectant mothers to the thread! And great scan pics! =)

I am 15 weeks tomorrow and haven't felt any movement yet. Since this is my first, I honestly don't know what to expect. People have described it like butterflies. I certainly haven't felt that. LOL Maybe in the next few weeks!


----------



## cheshire

:wave: hi Linar and Viv

Leikela, I didn't feel movement until 16 weeks and then second and third at 18 weeks!! It's a long awaited feeling but it is exactly like flutters and it will stop you in your tracks when you feel it! Can't wait for that moment again :)

Anyone else not really feeling pregnant? I just feel like I need to start feeling movement and now the sickness is gone I am in no mans land with symptoms. Maybe I should count myself lucky but I am worried and will see the midwife soon, so might beg for a heart beat listen!

Oh and congratulations on the job mel, I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## Flutterly

Welcome newbies and congrats on the job mel!!

I'm 18 weeks today... Woooooo!!!


----------



## Lady-K

Hi Lunar and Viv. Congrats on the job Mel. Hope everyone had a nice weekend.

I went to York for a very good friend's hen do. Found out her twin sister is due a week after me so was nice to have a partner in sobriety. Weekend was brilliant but I really struggled staying up late for two nights in a row so was exhausted yesterday. Good night's sleep last night though as Lucy thankfully didn't wake until 7.30 today. Awesome. 

Finally plucked up enough courage to tell work yesterday that I'll be off again in October. Headteacher a bit funny (nothing I can sue him for, but you know when you can tell they're annoyed?) but my Head of Department was great so all good. So the larger world of the Book that is Face has now been alerted too. Good thing really, as I'm really showing. I look about 24 weeks. I'm going to be massive.

Also found out today that my neighbour over the back fence is due with her second 4 days before me. How wicked?! We can go to all the local groups together.

I'm much more active on Facebook if anyone wants to add - find me here


----------



## dizzydoll

mel9996 said:


> welcome and congrats viv!!
> 
> so 2 weeks ago i interviewed for an RN position at a long term care facility and today i got the call that they are offering me the job!! im totally excited to be getting a job doing what i love and the money will def help with OH daughter and cookie but im so nervous. i didnt tell them i was prego but now that they offered me the job and i start once my 2 wk notice is up at my current job im going to eventually have to tell them. i know its against the law to fire me for being prego but im just so scared.
> Just wanted to rant/vent

Aw I wouldn't worry Mel it's not gonna affect you doing your job and once you show them that they shouldn't mind. Congrats on the new job :)



Leikela said:


> Like others, I too have been so busy and not been on recently. Welcome to all the new expectant mothers to the thread! And great scan pics! =)
> 
> I am 15 weeks tomorrow and haven't felt any movement yet. Since this is my first, I honestly don't know what to expect. People have described it like butterflies. I certainly haven't felt that. LOL Maybe in the next few weeks!

I've felt nothing either and wasn't really expecting it only people ask me every day have I felt it yet and when I say no I get that "oh right......I'm sure you'll feel it soon" and it makes me panic haha :dohh: Hopefully we'll feel our wee bubs soon!



Lady-K said:


> Hi Lunar and Viv. Congrats on the job Mel. Hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> 
> I went to York for a very good friend's hen do. Found out her twin sister is due a week after me so was nice to have a partner in sobriety. Weekend was brilliant but I really struggled staying up late for two nights in a row so was exhausted yesterday. Good night's sleep last night though as Lucy thankfully didn't wake until 7.30 today. Awesome.
> 
> Finally plucked up enough courage to tell work yesterday that I'll be off again in October. Headteacher a bit funny (nothing I can sue him for, but you know when you can tell they're annoyed?) but my Head of Department was great so all good. So the larger world of the Book that is Face has now been alerted too. Good thing really, as I'm really showing. I look about 24 weeks. I'm going to be massive.
> 
> Also found out today that my neighbour over the back fence is due with her second 4 days before me. How wicked?! We can go to all the local groups together.
> 
> I'm much more active on Facebook if anyone wants to add - find me here

Yay for finding some real life bump buddies hun :) It makes such a difference knowing someone close by that's going through the same things! :)
Oh I've added you on fb I'm Vanessa ok :)


----------



## Jleanne

Hi Ladies! Im due october 27th! and very excited. After suffering a loss at 16 weeks last year i am feeling much better after getting through the 12 week scan and we find out what we are having in just a few weeks! Im fairly new to all this so keen to make new friends and share my journey with you all!


----------



## Lady-K

Huge welcome Jleanne! :kiss:


----------



## mel9996

welcome and congrats Jleanne!!!!!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Welcome Viv and Jleanne. I've added you to the front page :)


----------



## cheshire

Hi jleanne, your due only a couple of days before me!

Flutterly I can't believe you reached 18 weeks already WOW, that just seems hugely away from where I am, but I guess it's not really as we are both October :haha:

Lady K, totally understand the work thing, my headteacher doesn't like small children and part time mums (funnily enough she has no children herself!) she is very lucky she hasn't landed the school in a court case yet, apparently she thinks re-structuring to eliminate all the part time mums is the way ahead!!

I haven't braved facebook yet, I am just telling people as and when I see them. Husbands family in Brazil all know and they are mostly who I use facebook with, also I just can't face the 'are you trying to get your own football team together?' type comments :roll:

We are going away, taking the children to a friends farm as it is polling day here on Thursday (school is shut for voting) and then bank holiday Monday so thought I would make the most of it and get out of the big smoke. Unfortunately no bottle feeding lambs for me, just have to stay in the kitchen and eat biscuits, hard life :) I might also have to disinfect the kids when they come in!! Still it is all worth it for their experience and I have gone there with every pregnancy, so not too worried.


----------



## annabelle29

Welcome Jleanne and Viv!!! :flower:

Congrats on the job Mel. I'm sure it'll all work out just fine. 

So, 16 weeks and slowly starting to have a real pregnant belly and not just flab being pushed out or bloat. Ha! :dohh: It's still kinda small, but I'm okay with that since I remember how big I was at the end last time and know what's coming. 3 weeks until the gender scan and it's killing me! Can't believe I'm being so impatient with this. :blush:

Anyone have gender scans coming up? It's so fun seeing what everyone's having and comparing pictures.


----------



## fifi-folle

My scan's two weeks on Thursday. Looking forward to that but not the consultant appt after!


----------



## Leikela

cheshire said:


> Leikela, I didn't feel movement until 16 weeks and then second and third at 18 weeks!! It's a long awaited feeling but it is exactly like flutters and it will stop you in your tracks when you feel it! Can't wait for that moment again :)
> 
> Anyone else not really feeling pregnant? I just feel like I need to start feeling movement and now the sickness is gone I am in no mans land with symptoms. Maybe I should count myself lucky but I am worried and will see the midwife soon, so might beg for a heart beat listen!

It does sound amazing Cheshire! I cannot wait to experience that for the first time! And like you, I don't really feel pregnant yet. LOL I went to a friend's baby shower over the weekend and realized afterwards that I indulged in a ham and cheese sandwich, turkey sandwich and sloppy joe (roast beef). They were the small finger ones. I remembered later that I shouldn't be eating deli meats. Oops! I am fine though and it was DELICIOUS!! LOL



Lady-K said:


> Also found out today that my neighbour over the back fence is due with her second 4 days before me. How wicked?! We can go to all the local groups together.

Lady-K, I am exactly 15 weeks today too! Are you due October 23rd? We might have the same due date! Cool! :)



dizzydoll said:


> I've felt nothing either and wasn't really expecting it only people ask me every day have I felt it yet and when I say no I get that "oh right......I'm sure you'll feel it soon" and it makes me panic haha :dohh: Hopefully we'll feel our wee bubs soon!

I know how you feel! I "want" to panic but tell myself that the little one is doing just fine in there. Plus, I have an appointment in 2 weeks where I will hear the heartbeat again and be reassured! I too hope we both feel our little beans moving around soon! :)



Jleanne said:


> Hi Ladies! Im due october 27th! and very excited. After suffering a loss at 16 weeks last year i am feeling much better after getting through the 12 week scan and we find out what we are having in just a few weeks! Im fairly new to all this so keen to make new friends and share my journey with you all!

Welcome Jleanne! I am sorry to hear about your loss. That must have been traumatic! :( That is great you have a positive outlook now though. We aren't too far apart with due dates! How have you been feeling?


----------



## annabelle29

fifi-folle said:


> My scan's two weeks on Thursday. Looking forward to that but not the consultant appt after!

Why aren't you looking forward to the consult appt?


----------



## RussianDoll

annabelle29 said:


> Welcome Jleanne and Viv!!! :flower:
> 
> Congrats on the job Mel. I'm sure it'll all work out just fine.
> 
> So, 16 weeks and slowly starting to have a real pregnant belly and not just flab being pushed out or bloat. Ha! :dohh: It's still kinda small, but I'm okay with that since I remember how big I was at the end last time and know what's coming. 3 weeks until the gender scan and it's killing me! Can't believe I'm being so impatient with this. :blush:
> 
> Anyone have gender scans coming up? It's so fun seeing what everyone's having and comparing pictures.


Mine is the 28th of May, I'll be dead on 20 weeks (I'm 16+1). I want to know NOW!


----------



## mellllly

My 20 week scan is the 8th June, feels like ages away!! But got the midwife next Thursday :)


----------



## fifi-folle

annabelle29 said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> My scan's two weeks on Thursday. Looking forward to that but not the consultant appt after!
> 
> Why aren't you looking forward to the consult appt?Click to expand...

Because they are likely to want me to give birth in the consultant led unit, on monitors the whole time and not use the birth pool, or they'll be suggesting an elective section (as I had a section last time). The midwife is all for me having a home birth but did warn me that most of the health care professionals would be trying to talk me into a hospital birth (which I can't face as I had such a rubbish time last time :( )


----------



## Jleanne

Thankyou Ladies for the warm welcome!!

Cheshire- How exciting to be a few days apart Id love to keep in contact with you as we will be crossing the same hurdles around the same time! 

Leikela- Thankyou also for the welcome, I feel fantastic! nausea has started to wear off this week which i couldn't be happier about as i had night time nausea...all night! How far along are you and how are you feeling?


----------



## Flutterly

Hello ladies,

It was definitely not the news we wanted yesterday. My Dad's tumour is cancer but it is restricted to his brain and will not move anywhere else. It is treatable but incurable so they can attempt to shrink it but it won't go away. They are referring him to have radiotherapy in a more local hospital but they need to plan his treatment which can take a few weeks so they don't expect it to start for at least 3 weeks. They are talking about sending him home at some point so an occupational therapist will go and assess the house although my Mum worked in re-ablement so she is well aware of what needs doing at home before he can go there. 

We just have to keep our fingers crossed that they can keep it under control so he can stick around with us for a lot longer! Keeping him positive with news of baby movements and buying stuff! Names and everything!


----------



## dizzydoll

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs:

They have made amazing advances in medicine so hopefully they will be able to do lots to give you all more time together :hugs:


----------



## annabelle29

fifi-folle said:


> annabelle29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> My scan's two weeks on Thursday. Looking forward to that but not the consultant appt after!
> 
> Why aren't you looking forward to the consult appt?Click to expand...
> 
> Because they are likely to want me to give birth in the consultant led unit, on monitors the whole time and not use the birth pool, or they'll be suggesting an elective section (as I had a section last time). The midwife is all for me having a home birth but did warn me that most of the health care professionals would be trying to talk me into a hospital birth (which I can't face as I had such a rubbish time last time :( )Click to expand...

Oh, I'm sorry you have to battle with the drs about that issue. But good for you for fighting for what you want. VBACs seem more and more common nowadays, still some risk, but definitely do-able. I hope you can get what you want.


----------



## annabelle29

Sorry about your dad Flutterfly. :hugs: Hopefully they will do everything they can to keep him around to see his grandbaby born and many years after that. 

So I finally got a pic of my belly. Here's the 16 week shot. It doesn't seem near as big in pics as in person though.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DeffleeMe

Flutterly said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> It was definitely not the news we wanted yesterday. My Dad's tumour is cancer but it is restricted to his brain and will not move anywhere else. It is treatable but incurable so they can attempt to shrink it but it won't go away. They are referring him to have radiotherapy in a more local hospital but they need to plan his treatment which can take a few weeks so they don't expect it to start for at least 3 weeks. They are talking about sending him home at some point so an occupational therapist will go and assess the house although my Mum worked in re-ablement so she is well aware of what needs doing at home before he can go there.
> 
> We just have to keep our fingers crossed that they can keep it under control so he can stick around with us for a lot longer! Keeping him positive with news of baby movements and buying stuff! Names and everything!

So sorry to hear about your dad. I have a brain stem tumor and went through radiation a few years back I am among the lucky the radiation shrunk my tumor and I am back to life as normal. I just remember a friend saying to me when I first found out at least you know how you will die (ouch!) I just wanted to put in my its not a death sentence speech here to give some hope! I am so lucky to be alive and getting ready to have a little miracle in October!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## DeffleeMe

I just wanted to say I am so dumb:haha: I just figured out how to get a pic and my tickers:blush:I so should have figured this out sooner:nope:


----------



## Lady-K

Oh gosh, sorry to hear about your Pa, Flutterly. Yes, keep him positive with baby news. Hoping he'll be able to see your LO born and grow into their own little person 



Lady-K said:


> Also found out today that my neighbour over the back fence is due with her second 4 days before me. How wicked?! We can go to all the local groups together.

Lady-K, I am exactly 15 weeks today too! Are you due October 23rd? We might have the same due date! Cool! :)

Yep 23rd Oct or thereabouts! 

Finally able to go to work today without having to hide belly and I look frickin massive. People couldn't get over how much I'm showing and how I'd hidden it. Although a few admitted they'd had their suspicions but couldn't say for fear that I had just gotten fat. Lol.


----------



## Flutterly

Thanks so much all and especially to defleeme, that really does give me hope :) xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Flutterly :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: you are so right, keep him baby focused. It will be a hard road but radiation/chemo can do wonders. Good luck and take it one day at a time.


----------



## mel9996

Soo sorry to hear about ur dad FLutterly. try to stay positive and take advantage of all the time as much as possible. i really hope the radiation/Chemo does help. doctors perform miracles every day and tell him we are all rooting for him and to stay strong. my granny is 86 years old and she has 3 aneurysms, heart problems, and COPD and ever since i told her about her great grandbaby she has perked right up even her doctor said so.


----------



## cheshire

Hi Flutterly, sorry to hear about your dad, hope treatment and the focus of a grandchild will start to do their work.


----------



## cheshire

Jleanne said:


> Cheshire- How exciting to be a few days apart Id love to keep in contact with you as we will be crossing the same hurdles around the same time!

Definitely, glitterfly is also due on the same day as you, she usually posts quite regularly. This is actually the first time I have been active on a pregnancy forum and it will be interesting when we all finally start posting birth announcements. I wonder who will be the first.........:?:


----------



## Feanorous

Hi girls!

Flutterly, so sorry to hear about your Dad. I hope you and your family are doing ok and sticking together :)

Not much happening here. I had my 16 wk app this week, everything was fine. 
Seems like a long wait til the 20 week scan now!

Who is having theirs first? It'll be so great when we all start posting if we are having boys or girls, for those that are finding out at least :)

I think I am going to go on a girly holiday with my Mum & Sister at the end of June, just got to think of somewhere to go...anyone have any ideas? We just want somewhere warm to relax by the pool, read our books etc..

xxx


----------



## mel9996

so got bored at work today and started baby shopping. we dont know what cookie is yet but i already knew that if cookie is a girl her room would not be pink or purple as i am not a fan and also do not believe just because if babies are female everything as to be pink or purple so i knew the nursery would end up being blue or neutral like. so i ordered a bedroom set i absolutely love!! as soon as i saw it i fell in love with.


----------



## mel9996

Feanorous this is technically my first baby even tho i consider OHs daughter my own and im def finding out what cookie is. i think just relaxing by the pool would be a great vacation for u!! since im in the US i couldnt really offer any tips where to go since u are overseas. 

sorry didnt realize pic didnt post for above status
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lady-K

mel9996 said:


> so got bored at work today and started baby shopping. we dont know what cookie is yet but i already knew that if cookie is a girl her room would not be pink or purple as i am not a fan and also do not believe just because if babies are female everything as to be pink or purple so i knew the nursery would end up being blue or neutral like. so i ordered a bedroom set i absolutely love!! as soon as i saw it i fell in love with.

Oh gosh I agree. Pink rooms are not for me. Lucy's room is actually our old bedroom. We moved out of it when she was six months old into the 'spare' which is bigger, so she got stuck with our colours and furniture which is all natural wood and the walls are a deep moroccan red and orange! Not exactly traditional but it's bright, and with all her books, pictures and toys, it's perfect. And if this one's a boy, well they'll have to share while they're little so it can stay bright and non gender specific as far as I'm concerned!

(You might just construe all the above as lazy really :shhh:)


----------



## DeffleeMe

We went netural with the baby room we are going to find out the 14th boy or girl!!! But I love the them of the room it will be cute for a boy or a girl!

https://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6E.as...rigID=184129b&cmPosID=1&CmCatId=searchresults

I am going to have DH paint Trees on the walls I was thinking in the corners and branching out:happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

When my son was born we did a pale green shade and a monkey theme, suitable for boy or girl. We shall see if we move in a year, maybe less, or not. Then more decorating will happen


----------



## fifi-folle

This is DS' nursery 
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7185/7139957799_c578b41210.jpg

The wallpaper was already up and as we didn't find out sex before we left it. We will redecorate when new baby is moving into that room too.

On the other side of the room is his wardrobe, bookcase and double bed (which DH sleeps in during the week)


----------



## mel9996

Lady-K said:


> mel9996 said:
> 
> 
> so got bored at work today and started baby shopping. we dont know what cookie is yet but i already knew that if cookie is a girl her room would not be pink or purple as i am not a fan and also do not believe just because if babies are female everything as to be pink or purple so i knew the nursery would end up being blue or neutral like. so i ordered a bedroom set i absolutely love!! as soon as i saw it i fell in love with.
> 
> Oh gosh I agree. Pink rooms are not for me. Lucy's room is actually our old bedroom. We moved out of it when she was six months old into the 'spare' which is bigger, so she got stuck with our colours and furniture which is all natural wood and the walls are a deep moroccan red and orange! Not exactly traditional but it's bright, and with all her books, pictures and toys, it's perfect. And if this one's a boy, well they'll have to share while they're little so it can stay bright and non gender specific as far as I'm concerned!
> 
> (You might just construe all the above as lazy really :shhh:)Click to expand...

oo no def not lazy!! i think its smart and effective. we are moving OHs daughter into his old room from when he was younger which has a real life jungle theme painted on the walls and moving the baby into her old room which the walls are painted blue. OHs daughter didnt have a pink room either it was his moms old room (who painted it blue) and we used a green and yellow jungle theme for it. baby will be using OHs daughter's crib which eventually turns into a daybed. so im all for recycling


----------



## mel9996

DeffleeMe said:


> We went netural with the baby room we are going to find out the 14th boy or girl!!! But I love the them of the room it will be cute for a boy or a girl!
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6E.as...rigID=184129b&cmPosID=1&CmCatId=searchresults
> 
> I am going to have DH paint Trees on the walls I was thinking in the corners and branching out:happydance:

Love the lil deers!!!! so cute!!!


----------



## Leikela

Jleanne said:


> Thankyou Ladies for the warm welcome!!
> Leikela- Thankyou also for the welcome, I feel fantastic! nausea has started to wear off this week which i couldn't be happier about as i had night time nausea...all night! How far along are you and how are you feeling?

Glad to hear your nausea is tapering off! I thought mine was beginning to as well come Week 10 and 11, but Week 15 has marked a resurgence of nausea that is worse than before. Go figure! LOL



Flutterly said:


> Hello ladies,
> It was definitely not the news we wanted yesterday. My Dad's tumour is cancer but it is restricted to his brain and will not move anywhere else.

Your Dad is in my thought and prayers Flutterly! My husband's co-worker had a cancerous tumor and had two surgeries and is doing just fine these days. Scary but definitely survivable! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## cheshire

Love all the nusery themes. Our baby will not have a room for a year or so as we are a little full here, my boys already share and my daughters room is too small to share!! We have old cot bedding sets that are bright animal themes and the corner of our room is already set up for a baby, I will get a set of draws and put up a little knick knack shelf for the baby. 

I have decided to stay team yellow, very exciting. My husband has been trying to convince me otherwise but I have said we had two his way (found out) and one my way (left it to birth) so it's only fair that I should get another my way! Then it's all even and fair! Anyone else with me on staying team yellow? We might need to keep each other from obsessing over nubs and skulls :haha:

I have just found out that a very old friend is due to have her 4th at the end of October! :happydance: I cannot believe I have a bump buddy that has been a friend for 20 years! Her children are 17, 10 and 5 so we have never been pregnant together before! Funnily enough we had a 'number 4' chat just before we both got pregnant and not realising that the other was trying. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend!!


----------



## Lady-K

DeffleeMe said:


> We went netural with the baby room we are going to find out the 14th boy or girl!!! But I love the them of the room it will be cute for a boy or a girl!
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6E.as...rigID=184129b&cmPosID=1&CmCatId=searchresults
> 
> I am going to have DH paint Trees on the walls I was thinking in the corners and branching out:happydance:


Gorgeous.


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw all the nursery themes are fab! I'm thinking I'd like a farmyard/jungle theme that's gender neutral. Won't be doing anything til we move house and we don't know yet when that will be. We will be renting so unless we get permission to paint we will have to stick with whatever colours are in the house and use transfers and stuff to decorate.

I'm staying team yellow too Cheshire :) 
I've always wanted to stay yellow it's kinda a tradition with both our families.
Also I feel like I want no negative feelings towards bubs and I'd be afraid if we were told it was going to be one sex and it ended up being another (has happened to so many people I know!!) that we'd have built ourselves up for one and may have that little bit of disappointment or resentment then. Sounds silly maybe but it was at the back of my mind so it reinforces my wishes to stay yellow :)
Admittedly walking through aisles of gender specific clothes that are so unbelievably adorable does make it a wee bit difficult lol :)


----------



## annabelle29

mel9996 said:


> Feanorous this is technically my first baby even tho i consider OHs daughter my own and im def finding out what cookie is. i think just relaxing by the pool would be a great vacation for u!! since im in the US i couldnt really offer any tips where to go since u are overseas.
> 
> sorry didnt realize pic didnt post for above status

Adorable bedding!!! Mine is neutral too since I didn't want overly flowery things if it was a girl and I already did the sports theme with DS, so wanted something that could go with either.


----------



## annabelle29

DeffleeMe said:


> We went netural with the baby room we are going to find out the 14th boy or girl!!! But I love the them of the room it will be cute for a boy or a girl!
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6E.as...rigID=184129b&cmPosID=1&CmCatId=searchresults
> 
> I am going to have DH paint Trees on the walls I was thinking in the corners and branching out:happydance:

OMG! That is super cute as well!! Love the pale green shade. That's what color I want my walls to be for the nursery.


----------



## annabelle29

Here's my bedding that I bought when I was only 8 weeks pg. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







51CClG+IPrL__SL500_AA300_.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mel9996

annabelle29 said:


> Here's my bedding that I bought when I was only 8 weeks pg. :haha:

love it!!! we did a jungle theme with DH's daughter they are soo cute


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nice :) ps, for all of you buying a nice crib you care about, get a teething rail or cover, and early! My son did a ton of damage to his in just one morning. Thankfully it's only surface, not gouges but still will need some refinishing.


----------



## Flutterly

Another one here that doesn't have a nursery to decorate :( still gutted about that fact but it didn't make sense that we move to a far more expensive place when I'm not going to be earning my normal salary. We'll be moving in April next year so baby will be 6ish months old! We rent so will hopefully be asking if we can paint!!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Try not to stress about that Flutterly, it's nice to do the nursery in advance, but baby isn't going to know and the advice is that baby is in your room til 6 months anyway. You can get really lovely moses baskets and matching blankets etc for LO.


----------



## Flutterly

Oh yes!! I have found some beautiful Moses baskets!!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Mostly landlords don't mind you painting as long as it's left in good condition when you leave or you cover the cost of repainting back to how it was so hopefully we'll get lucky!! :)

As Fifi says baby will most likely be in with us til 6 months anyway so just gives us more time to decorate :) And we can make use of sales and stuff :)


----------



## MiracleInNov

Due October 28th with a baby girl :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Welcome MiracleInNov, congrats! I've added you to the front page :)


----------



## Lady-K

Welcome Miracle :wave:


----------



## dizzydoll

Welcome MiracleInNov! :hi:


----------



## Leikela

Welcome Miracle! I must admit I am a bit jealous that you already know the gender! LOL =) My next scan is not until 21 weeks, when we will find out. (Supposed to be 20 weeks but hubby will be out of town.) All the best to you!


----------



## MiracleInNov

Thanks ladies! :D Lol Leikela, I know the waiting game is hard to play hehe.


----------



## cheshire

Hi Miracle :wave:



dizzydoll said:


> I'm staying team yellow too Cheshire :)

Woohoo...I worry about that getting it wrong thing! Mind you I was told only when it was really really clear. On my 20 week scan with number 2 the sonographer couldn't be sure and therefore refused to say! Found out at around 32 weeks, so my husband is still using that as an excuse :) not working!!


----------



## mel9996

welcome and congrats MiracleInNov!! i must say im jealous too about you knowing the gender!! my scan is on the 15th so not that far away


----------



## annabelle29

Welcome Miracle!! When did you find out the gender?? 

Mine ultrasound is on the 21st, but I'm hoping to bump it up a few days since there's a big consignment sale on the 19th, so I'm hoping to buy some baby clothes that aren't just white and gray.


----------



## MiracleInNov

annabelle29 said:


> Welcome Miracle!! When did you find out the gender??
> 
> Mine ultrasound is on the 21st, but I'm hoping to bump it up a few days since there's a big consignment sale on the 19th, so I'm hoping to buy some baby clothes that aren't just white and gray.

Thank you! I found out on Friday actually :) which was 14 weeks with the results of my CVS test. Oh how nice! I know right, I couldn't buy green or yellow clothes, I wanted specific colors  now I can buy all the pink and purple I want :haha:


----------



## Flutterly

Wooo, I have made it to 19 weeks!!! And baby feels like it's having a party this morning - been getting little flickers all morning!

1 week today until our scan...soooooo excited!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Yay for movement! This LO loves to party when I lie down. Even in the dentist chair yesterday! It was a nice distraction from the work I was having done (had to have a tooth taken out about 7 months ago due to a botched root canal, now I'm getting a bridge done :( I hate going to the dentist! My last one was soooo awful)

We're off for 2 night break as it was our 6th wedding anniversary yesterday, taking DS with us though. We've never been away with him for more than one night and before he was BF so didn't need to sterilise bottles etc, there's soooo much stuff! Glad we got a bigger car!


----------



## Flutterly

Haha I've been feeling he/she on and off all day!! Starting to tickle my inner tummy now!!

Have a lovely couple of nights away and belated happy anniversary!!


----------



## Lady-K

Have a nice time away fifi. Happy anniversary!

Now, onto unrelated burning questions. Is it just me or does anyone else get really clumsy when pregnant? I have bruises all over my thighs from walking into things and I'm constantly dropping stuff. Was the same last time too. Please tell me I'm not alone...


----------



## Leikela

Lady-K, I drop stuff ALL the time! It's like my fingers feel like they are clutching something but it slips right out of my hands! Today I was even a little unsteady on my feet and teetered to the side a bit right in front of a co-worker! LOL I said to him that all the blood was going to the baby and not my head! =)


----------



## cheshire

Have a great anniversary/holiday fifi

I am seriously clumsy I slipped on the stairs a couple of days ago, luckily my arm took the brunt of my fall. Although I am not entirely sure my clumsiness is down to pregnancy :blush:

So great about the flutters, flutterly. Again you seem so much more pregnant, 19 weeks!! I reach 16 weeks this weekend, not sure why but I feel like that is a milestone. Amazingly with my first pregnancy it seemed to take forever to get there, now I cannot believe how fast this pregnancy is going!


----------



## Flutterly

It's funny, just as I was starting to panic that the scan is coming up and worrying that I couldn't feel baby and that something bad had happened, I feel it loads now. It seems to be an early bird, dancing all morning and sleeping later on!!

I find myself losing my balance quite a bit but I have baby brain as well. The other day I opened the fridge to put a tray in it instead of putting it on top!

I also felt like 16 weeks was a milestone! Can't believe I am soon reaching the next milestone - the halfway point!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Lady-K said:


> Have a nice time away fifi. Happy anniversary!
> 
> Now, onto unrelated burning questions. Is it just me or does anyone else get really clumsy when pregnant? I have bruises all over my thighs from walking into things and I'm constantly dropping stuff. Was the same last time too. Please tell me I'm not alone...

Haha you're definitely not alone!! I'm constantly walking into things!!!!


----------



## annabelle29

I'm super clumsy as well. I'm always dropping things and banging my hands into stuff instead of actually gripping it. :wacko:

It seems like I should be feeling LO move more now. I feel like I could feel flutters very early on and now I don't hardly feel anything. Maybe I was confused on what I thought were movements...


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hey. Do you mind adding me to the October 17 slot? Thanks!


----------



## Leikela

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Hey. Do you mind adding me to the October 17 slot? Thanks!

Welcome to our thread! How have you been feeling?


----------



## mel9996

welcome and congrats lovebotlass!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Welcome lovebotlass, I've added you to the front page.

Back from trip away, was nice but DS didn't sleep well at all so we didn't either. He enjoyed swimming though (first time ever). DH and I went out for dinner and inlaws babysat, it was lovely. Great food and nice to be alone together (did talk about DS and baby lots though!)


----------



## Flutterly

So glad you had a lovely time :) 

Annabelle don't worry, I could feel LO a little bit from 15 weeks but it was only every now and then. It's only when hitting 19 weeks that I'm feeling it a lot more! Sometimes it's bubbles/twitching and others it's tickles (I actually have to scratch my belly it's so cute!). So give it time, there isn't a right time but I know that all of those early movements were defo baby!!


----------



## Lady-K

fifi-folle said:


> Great food and nice to be alone together (did talk about DS and baby lots though!)

This is what we end up doing on rare nights alone. It's daft.

My pregnancy insomnia has started already. Slept like poo this week. It's not just the getting up to pee, it's just not being able to get comfy or turn my brain off. Grrr.


----------



## mel9996

lady-k i agree its more than just the pee machine. i cant get comfy or turn my brain off. its like you have to finish cleaning the room then you need to organzie the room, put the crib together, do the registery, start new job...its just never ending it constantly just makes the wheels in my head turn. i really wish i had an off switch. 

i am feeling cookie move more and more every day. very active at night. gender scan is the 15th so its coming fast!! really excited and nervous!! finally get to know what cookie is!!!


----------



## annabelle29

Thank you Flutterfly, that does put my mind at ease a bit. :flower:

Can't wait to hear what you're having Mel!!! How exciting!

I have been sleeping like a log lately; it's been really nice. I still have to get up to pee at least once a night, but I'm used to that. Sorry to the ladies that can't sleep; it only gets worse for me in the third tri. Getting us all prepped to be up all night with a little one again I guess. :haha:


----------



## dizzydoll

Ooh ladies I felt flutters this evening!! So exciting! I was just lying on a beanbag on the floor at my sisters house watching tv and I felt it!! :D


----------



## cheshire

Lady-K said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Great food and nice to be alone together (did talk about DS and baby lots though!)
> 
> This is what we end up doing on rare nights alone. It's daft.
> 
> My pregnancy insomnia has started already. Slept like poo this week. It's not just the getting up to pee, it's just not being able to get comfy or turn my brain off. Grrr.Click to expand...

Mine too, my husband is away working in the US and last night I cried like a baby because I just needed a hug and hearing his voice made me feel even more upset, I couldn't get to sleep and stayed on the internet far too late. To make it worse he won't be home for at least two weeks! I Felt ridiculous as normally I am fine when he works away :cry:

On the plus side I am 100% sure I am feeling the the baby!! :happydance:

Will be stalking post for a gender update on Tuesday Mel!


----------



## Flutterly

Yay dizzy! So exciting!

3 days till scan day...OMG I am so excited and nervous!


----------



## Lady-K

Looking forward to finding out what you're all having. My scan's on 9th June but think we're staying Team Yellow again. Convinced it's another girl though.

Was looking forward to a good sleep last night but Lucy was up crying 1-2.30am. No idea why, she usually sleeps through, but something was bothering her. She was clean, full, no temp...so no idea, but she went down eventually. Could have done without that though!

Doppler came through the post this morning. Lovely to hear Babbakin No.2's heart thumping away


----------



## Leikela

Fortunately for me, I have been sleeping like a rock! It is 11:20 AM here in the US (EST) and I have just gotten up after going to sleep last night at Midnight. I had so many vivid dreams too! Strange... I used to have them earlier on but then they stopped. Ah, the joys of pregnancy! LOL I am just anxious to see the little bean again! June 17th seems so far away....


----------



## mel9996

OMG felt cookie from the outside tonight!!! i screamed at OH " I FELT THE BABY!!!" and of course he comes over to feel and cookie doesnt move and as soon as he got up baby moved!! i told him figures!!

flutterly cant wait to hear how your scan goes!!!

leikela it will be here before you know it!!!


----------



## cheshire

Mel that's great, shows how we are all creeping closer to 3rd tri now. 

That movement thing always happened to me. We would sit for ages with his hand on my belly waiting for action. Then he would give up and sure enough, once he walked away the baby would start acrobatics :haha:

Loads of scans coming up, Flutterly too! So exciting. I have my scan on 14th June but we are staying team :yellow:. 

Lady-K, I hope you had better nights since, is she getting into the dreams stage now? My sons both got occasional nightmares when they crossed into toddlerhood, my 2 year old woke up recently shouting out 'I need my raincoat!!' like it was the end of the world! 

Leikela, those vivid dreams are crazy, I had one recently of a baby girl of about 10 months who I thought was a friends baby, but knew she wasn't, she was giving me baby kisses. I am feeling now that I maybe having a girl. I have always had dreams about the others when I was pregnant with them, Last time I argued in the dream that the baby couldn't be mine because he was blond :haha: quite a shock when he was born blond!


----------



## Lady-K

Mel - that's so exciting! I can't wait for kicks and seeing belly wobble from the movements. It's so fascinating 

Cheshire - yes, maybe a bad dream? Makes sense as she seemed perfectly healthy but too needy to be put back down. Oh gosh, that's a whole new ball game...

Happy Mother's Day to all the USA ladies x


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Mel that's amazing! :)


----------



## Leikela

cheshire said:


> Leikela, those vivid dreams are crazy, I had one recently of a baby girl of about 10 months who I thought was a friends baby, but knew she wasn't, she was giving me baby kisses. I am feeling now that I maybe having a girl. I have always had dreams about the others when I was pregnant with them, Last time I argued in the dream that the baby couldn't be mine because he was blond :haha: quite a shock when he was born blond!

Chesire, wow that is amazing! Almost like ESP! :) I haven't had any dream of the baby yet. My vivid dream the other day was that I was riding a motorcycle very fast down a construction zone. I couldn't see and hit the guard rail and went flying high into the air. To my right was a clear blue ocean so I dove into it. I remember feeling the warmth of the water as I swam to shore. Crazy! LOL

And Happy Mother's Day to all the ladies in the US! :flower: And for those of us first time mommy's with baby still en utero! :)


----------



## mel9996

Happy Mother's Day ladies!!!!


----------



## Flutterly

1 more sleep...eeeeek!!!


----------



## mel9996

i know flutterly!!!! im so excited!!! i have butterflies like crazy!!
:happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## Flutterly

I don't know how I'm going to sleep tonight!! Thankfully I have my yoga class so the evening will go nice and quick I hope hehe!! Then just a couple of hours in the morning before it's time :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mel9996

i work until 5 so thats good then i have to do dinner and get OH's daughter clean and ready for bed. i just hope i can sleep a little as its getting hard for me to sleep as is.


----------



## annabelle29

mel9996 said:


> OMG felt cookie from the outside tonight!!! i screamed at OH " I FELT THE BABY!!!" and of course he comes over to feel and cookie doesnt move and as soon as he got up baby moved!! i told him figures!!
> 
> flutterly cant wait to hear how your scan goes!!!
> 
> leikela it will be here before you know it!!!

Ooh how exciting!! I love being able to put my hand on my tummy or DH's hand and feel that. Hopefully I'll be feeling that soon.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My scan is tomorrow afternoon :) thrilled!


----------



## Leikela

Good luck to all the ladies who have scans tomorrow!! :)


----------



## cheshire

Will be stalking later for Mel and Flutterly's scan results! 

Hope everyone's well :hugs:


----------



## dizzydoll

Yay for scans today :)
Can't wait to hear from you girls :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Looking forward to seeing scan pics later today! Mine is on Thursday :) starting to look forward to it :)


----------



## Lady-K

Can't wait to hear about scans. Got 3 1/2 weeks to wait for mine :-( But staying Team Yellow again so will just have to get excited about finding out what you ladies are having instead!


----------



## RussianDoll

My scan is on the 28th :( good luck to the rest of you :D


----------



## Flutterly

It's a BOY!!!!!!

And it appears that we have a very stubborn little boy!!!! He was in the dodgiest position ever and boy did she have to press and wriggle my belly around! We didn&#8217;t think she&#8217;d be able to tell us but she asked if we wanted to know and said she&#8217;d seen earlier in the scan and then had another look and confirmed that it looks like a boy! 

We have to have another scan next week to try and get a more visible image of his heart as he refused to let us see it properly but it was beating fine and sounded healthy so we hope to confirm again that it&#8217;s definitely a boy!! We also have to have a 36 week scan as I have a low placenta so they need to check if it&#8217;s moved and therefore if it&#8217;ll be a natural delivery or c-section! 

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/loobielis/d59894be.jpg


----------



## fifi-folle

Congrats on your SON! We had to have a second scan last time too, it's quite common for baby to refuse to co-operate!


----------



## Lady-K

Congratulations!


----------



## DeffleeMe

Had my scan yeasterday and we are having a healthy stuborn baby and a second scan tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## annabelle29

Yay Flutterfly! Congratulations on your little boy!!! Is that what you were thinking you'd have?? :happydance:


----------



## mel9996

so we are having a GIRL!!! im acutally measuring 19 1/2 or 20 weeks so they pushed my date back from 10/11 to 10/5. everything looks good!! she has really long legs so she is going to be a tall lil lady. im 5'8 and OH is 6'0 so i expected a tall baby. she showed us right away what she was then as soon as the tech told us she crossed her legs and didnt show us again..so lady like haha. ill post the scan in a lil bit waiting for it to send to my email


----------



## cheshire

congratulations Flutterly on your boy and Mel on your girl! 

DeffleeMe good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats flutterly on your boy! Congrats Mel on your girl!

I too am having a girl! She was not the most cooperative either but we got some great pics and an extra long ultrasound. I have eight total! Two were in 3d :) we got two reg profiles. One of the hand stretched out, one of her feet, a 3d of the face and profile, and a spine/bum pic :)


----------



## MiracleInNov

Congrats on the boy and girl! 

Just poking in, I'm starting to feel Sariah's flutters more often :) I'm hoping soon I'll feel her kick!


----------



## dizzydoll

Fab news on the scans :) Congrats ladies :)

Can't wait to see my munchkin again! 27 days to go!!


----------



## mel9996

congrats hopeful on your baby girl!!!


----------



## Flutterly

Aww congrats on all the scans! So exciting! I love that I get to see him again next week!!! 

I've been calling him a he since day one and always had in my head a boy! I had to convince myself that it might be a girl but I didn't need to!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Congrats on all the scans! Lots of :pink:!!! 
I've updated the front page with all the new info.


----------



## mel9996

i get to see her again next week too on the 23rd!!

scans of our baby girl!!!
 



Attached Files:







5-15-12.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6









5-15-12-b.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats on your little girl Mel!!! What an adorable 3D pic of her face. :flower:

Congrats on your girl as well Hopeful!!! :happydance:

It would seem as the mama instinct on what you're having has been correct for most of you so far. Interesting how that works, isn't it??

My scan is in 6 days! Yippie!


----------



## fifi-folle

It's weird but I'm kinda hoping I'm right. I don't especially care which sex baby is but I just don't want to be wrong :lol:


----------



## Leikela

mel9996 said:


> so we are having a GIRL!!!

Congrats on your little girl!!



Flutterly said:


> It's a BOY!!!!!!

Congrats on your little man!!



Hopeful42nd said:


> I too am having a girl!

Congrats on your little girl!

What beautiful scan pics!! I am hoping they will do a 3D scan pic for me when I go on June 14th. Tomorrow I am going for my 17 week check up and will hear the baby's heartbeat on the doppler.

I had my first dream about the baby last night. It was a boy! LOL


----------



## mel9996

yeah i thought from the beginning it was a girl and it was right! we said we would of liked cookie to have been a boy just because we already have his daughter but we are over the moon for our little girl. her name is Madalynn Ann. 

i love the 3D pics!! it was soo cool to see her touching her face and opening her mouth.

annabelle and leikela cant wait to hear how your appts go!!


----------



## cheshire

Congrats on your girl hopeful.

I am all in favour of mothers intuition, it has not failed me yet. Although I am quite prepared for it to do so this time :)

I'm getting pretty good at this nubby/skull thing too. I have found the nubs on all my three children's ultrasounds and sure enough, they are accurate. 

Shame this is my last baby and I didn't find out about it until now :haha:


----------



## mellllly

congratulations on the boys and girls :)
I find out in 3 weeks 2 days - cant wait :) went to see midwife last week and she has guessed girl on the heartbeat - she was right with the other 2 so you never know


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats to all that have found out! I go for my ultrasound today! Eeeek!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Twinkie! Excited to hear your news :)


----------



## LarLar

October 10th! :) and i'll find out my LO's gender in a week exactly! :flow: xx


----------



## DeffleeMe

Congrats to those on team Blue and team Pink!!! Our Scan today went much better and we join team PINK :pink: Our DD is getting the sister she has been asking for :happydance: And good luck to the ladies going for scans soon :hugs:


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats on your baby girl!! Wow, this thread is definitely team PINK so far. Can't wait to see if it'll even out with more boys in the near future. :winkwink:

Madalynn is a very pretty name Mel. Will she be Maddie or anything for short?


----------



## Lady-K

Yay! How exciting finding out the sexes! Congratulations all x x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats deffleeMe :) another little girl :)


----------



## mel9996

welcome and congrats LarLar!!

congrats on your baby girl deffleeme!!

yeah her nickname will be Maddy. so we will have Abby and Maddy.


----------



## cheshire

Congratulations on your baby girl DeffleeMe.

So exciting that everyone is getting to 'know' there little ones better, that is one of the plus sides of finding out the gender! 

Madalynn is a beautiful name Mel. 

Good luck to everyone that has scans coming up, looking forward to all the updates that will come pouring in.

I have a midwife appointment today at 10am, looking forward to it, although it will be pretty uneventful it still feels like things are moving. Next step 20 week scan. I am starting to get nervous about that now :haha: I was a mess before the 12 week one and thought I would enjoy this one, now I am worried again because everything seems to be going so well and I am feeling baby move lots now.


----------



## fifi-folle

Scan and consultant appointment for me this afteroon!


----------



## Twinkie210

Team :blue: for me ;)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats Twinkie!


----------



## DeffleeMe

Congrats Twinkie! :blue::happydance:


----------



## mel9996

Congrats Twinkie on your baby boy!!!


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats on your little man Twinkie!!! :happydance:

So I have an appt next Wed with a midwife; I'm thinking of switching from an ob to a midwife. Is there anyone that has had both or has preferences for one over the other? I'm just asking everyone's opinion between the two.


----------



## cheshire

annabelle29 said:


> Congrats on your little man Twinkie!!! :happydance:
> 
> So I have an appt next Wed with a midwife; I'm thinking of switching from an ob to a midwife. Is there anyone that has had both or has preferences for one over the other? I'm just asking everyone's opinion between the two.

We lived in Florida when I had my first baby. My Obstrician stressed me out, for example once he called me on a Friday to tell me to expect a miscarriage over the weekend as hormone levels had dropped from Tues - Thurs. Informed me on Monday, after a heartbreaking weekend that 'whoops' his nurse had read the blood results the wrong way and they had actually doubled! There were a few other incidents that made me concerned and I switched to a recommended midwife. She was fabulous. I came to the UK to have my baby so I don't know about the birth experience. 

I'm sure he was an excellent OB but just a little OTT for me, I like a more natural and relaxed approach and that's what I got with my midwife.

Congratulations on your boy twinkie!

Good luck for tomorrow Fifi!


----------



## fifi-folle

Well another for Team :pink:! Consultant appt was as expected; I can have a HB but it would be against medical advice. Said we would discuss and make our final decision closer to the time.


----------



## cheshire

fifi-folle said:


> Well another for Team :pink:! Consultant appt was as expected; I can have a HB but it would be against medical advice. Said we would discuss and make our final decision closer to the time.

Congratulations on team pink, does that make one of each?


----------



## fifi-folle

Yep! Just as well as I have no plans to have any more babies! :lol:


----------



## mel9996

congrats on your pink bump fifi!!!


----------



## DeffleeMe

Yah FiFi :happydance: Team:pink::yipee:


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Twinkie on your boy and Congrats Fifi on your girl!! :)

I have to vent a bit... Yesterday was a long day for me. I woke up extra early to have my 17 week OB appointment, then had a field appointment for work, then returned to the office for the rest of the day. After work, I met up with my husband and some friends and we drove an hour and a half away to see a concert. I was on my feet for a few hours and then made the long trek home.

Here's the thing... After the concert while we were walking out, I noticed that my pants, in between my crotch, was wet. I looked and it was clear but definitely felt as though I wet myself. I don't remember "peeing" myself or even feeling anything come out. I was horrified though and went into a nearby bathroom to check it out. It didn't have a strong urine smell even though some of it smelt as though it could be urine. I was then worried about amniotic fluid but it didn't smell terribly sweet either.

It was hot in the venue and I was sweating a lot. I don't know if it was sweat, discharge, urine, amniotic fluid or a combination of some of those things? I didn't have any abdominal pain but I was praying to God last night as I slept that my baby would be ok. I truly think I over did it yesterday.

I feel ok today with no more incidences. Has anyone ever had this happen to them by any chance?


----------



## cheshire

Leikela, sounds like you were on your feet for a long time. If it didn't continue and you didn't feel it gush then I wouldn't worry that it was amniotic fluid. 

It sounds more like both discharge and sweat! Gross isn't it? It has happened to me too! Unfortunatly us pregnant women have higher levels of both. Lucky us :wacko:


----------



## Lady-K

If no obvious smell and it's stopped now, then I would say sweat and don't worry about it. Even if it was amniotic fluid, the fact that it's stopped now is good. But I'm sure your cervix is pretty jammed shut still so my bet is still sweat. 

Long day indeed. I had a long one today too but not as bad. In school at 7, then parent's evening til 7, so a 12 hour slog at work. Booo! 

Promise us you'll rest now!


----------



## Leikela

cheshire said:


> Leikela, sounds like you were on your feet for a long time. If it didn't continue and you didn't feel it gush then I wouldn't worry that it was amniotic fluid.
> 
> It sounds more like both discharge and sweat! Gross isn't it? It has happened to me too! Unfortunatly us pregnant women have higher levels of both. Lucky us :wacko:

Thanks Cheshire! Your post helps to reassure me! And yes, very gross! The excess sweat and discharge is no fun. I almost felt like a kid again who had wet her pants. LOL :)



Lady-K said:


> If no obvious smell and it's stopped now, then I would say sweat and don't worry about it. Even if it was amniotic fluid, the fact that it's stopped now is good. But I'm sure your cervix is pretty jammed shut still so my bet is still sweat.
> 
> Long day indeed. I had a long one today too but not as bad. In school at 7, then parent's evening til 7, so a 12 hour slog at work. Booo!
> 
> Promise us you'll rest now!

Thanks Lady-K! Your post is also reassuring to me! And wow, that IS a long day! I used to be a teacher, so I know how that is. Parent-Teacher conference night I always dreaded. LOL Thanks again and I will definitely rest up! :)


----------



## Flutterly

I have days when I am incredibly wet too...yesterday was one of them. I also notice that if I overdo things it happens. It's grim but another thing we have to put up with!!!


----------



## dizzydoll

I've noticed this too I don't always remember to pop on a liner and often find my jeans a bit damp if i've been busy.
I guessed sweat and possible urine leaks haha how nice eh!


----------



## fifi-folle

Gotta love pregnancy :lol:
I trust no repeat Leikela?


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats on your girl Fifi!!! :thumbup:


----------



## annabelle29

I've had that happen too Leikela, you're not alone. Sometimes I can't tell if it's urine, cervical fluid or amniotic fluid. I have my appt with midwife on Wednesday, so I'll be asking about it just in case. All this extra "stuff" down below sucks and is confusing. :growlmad:


----------



## Lady-K

I think I got a fresh batch of hormones today. All over the place. Took Lucy to my Mum's as we're going to a baby-free wedding tomorrow. So, for the first time in nearly a year I get to go out tonight WITH my husband, on a date. Dinner and a movie. I'm meeting him in town, but for some reason, rather than get ready, I'm just sat here crying. In a mess. What the hell is wrong with me? Husband just rang and thinks it's hilarious. Stupid damn hormones.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I had a bad hormonal day yesterday. Didn't help that DS was really grumpy and whiny. Glad today is better :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Lady-K said:


> I think I got a fresh batch of hormones today. All over the place. Took Lucy to my Mum's as we're going to a baby-free wedding tomorrow. So, for the first time in nearly a year I get to go out tonight WITH my husband, on a date. Dinner and a movie. I'm meeting him in town, but for some reason, rather than get ready, I'm just sat here crying. In a mess. What the hell is wrong with me? Husband just rang and thinks it's hilarious. Stupid damn hormones.

Oh honey, hugs :hugs:, hope you've got all the tears out and are enjoying your time with your OH! I think it's probably a growth spurt causing an increase in hormones, it's annoying none the less, crying at tv ads is not good!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well today was great until at the end of dinner, I washed dishes, baked squares for tomorrows BBQ and DH went downstairs to play video games and left me with my son while I tried to do laundry, with a bad backache and my son was screaming. I asked him to help he came up for a second then ran back down, again I said I thought I made myself clear that I need his help. Well he snapped at me and I lost it on him. Massive crying fit and finally he sort of apologized.


----------



## cheshire

Wow hopeful, sounds like you needed a rest! I have started telling myself that I cannot be superwoman and the laundry can wait! Although my autie did this once and hasn't lifted a finger for 40 years since, my uncle is the house-husband of the century :haha:. 

Poor hormones lady-K hope you got to enjoy your wedding and even eventually your night. One of the best quotes from my son is 'Dad, you better come, mums crying _again_' from the mouths of babes puts it all into perspective, doesn't it?

This baby/child free wedding theme seems to be growing momentum lately! I don't suppose most parents mind, I am easy either way but some people I know have really got upset about it and even missed their friends weddings in protest. 

Days creeping towards scan, I saw the midwife on Thursday, I had a stand in midwife who was like the ice-queen. She told me my hemoglobin at booking was too high and took more blood. I asked what that would mean and she skipped over it and said if there is still a problem I will be referred to a senior doctor and they will be able to give me more information :( I will get the results next Thursday and I am not looking forward to it. I have looked around the internet and asked on here, a few answers have put my mind at rest and apparently it's not a huge big deal. I am now sure that it's all OK and just feel deep down that everything and baby will be fine even if it stays high, so fingers crossed!

Hope everyones well, hormonal, but well!!


----------



## MiracleInNov

It seems my headaches have yet to cease :/ trying to cope, but sometimes it's just frustrating. 

On the plus side, I'm feeling more flutters, so I'm hoping this means baby girl will start kicking from the outside soon :)


----------



## Feanorous

Hi ladies!!

It's been a while since I posted, we have been DIY-ing like crazy! We have got so much done :)

I just read back through the thread, how exciting that we are getting gender scan results in!! Mine is a week on Tues, can't wait!

How is everyone's bump.coming along? I haven't had much progress with mine, its getting frustrating! Not really felt any movement yet either, is that normal?

What is everyone up to this weekend? Hope you are all doing well anyway :)

F 
Xxx


----------



## mel9996

i am cleaning out the spare bedroom to move my OHs daughter into. its slowly coming together. i still want to paint the walls and get the carpet done tho. sunday im going to register with my best friend!! OH is putting our new pool up so i would rather him do that then register with me


----------



## Leikela

fifi-folle said:


> Gotta love pregnancy :lol:
> I trust no repeat Leikela?

Yes, no repeat! Thanks for asking! :)



annabelle29 said:


> I've had that happen too Leikela, you're not alone. Sometimes I can't tell if it's urine, cervical fluid or amniotic fluid. I have my appt with midwife on Wednesday, so I'll be asking about it just in case. All this extra "stuff" down below sucks and is confusing. :growlmad:

That makes me feel better. Thanks Annabelle! This is all very confusing stuff. LOL



MiracleInNov said:


> It seems my headaches have yet to cease :/ trying to cope, but sometimes it's just frustrating.
> 
> On the plus side, I'm feeling more flutters, so I'm hoping this means baby girl will start kicking from the outside soon :)

I have also suffered with headaches too! Just had a bad pulsing one last night while Hubby and I were on the way to dinner. I told him I couldn't eat anymore and he was a bit pissed but understood. LOL I popped one extra strength Tylenol and was ok for the rest of the night. I hope yours get better!



Feanorous said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> It's been a while since I posted, we have been DIY-ing like crazy! We have got so much done :)
> 
> I just read back through the thread, how exciting that we are getting gender scan results in!! Mine is a week on Tues, can't wait!
> 
> How is everyone's bump.coming along? I haven't had much progress with mine, its getting frustrating! Not really felt any movement yet either, is that normal?
> 
> What is everyone up to this weekend? Hope you are all doing well anyway :)
> 
> F
> Xxx

Hi Feanorous! Sounds like you are getting a lot done. Awesome! My bump has definitely grown! I hide it well with bigger shirts, etc. LOL I haven't felt any movement yet either and this is normal. I had my 17 week appointment last week and the Dr. said typically you don't start feeling anything until 20 to 21 weeks. At that appointment I did hear the heartbeat on the Doppler so I know baby is still going strong. Everyone is different though on feeling movement. I wouldn't worry! :)


----------



## cheshire

Leikela said:


> Hi Feanorous! Sounds like you are getting a lot done. Awesome! My bump has definitely grown! I hide it well with bigger shirts, etc. *LOL I haven't felt any movement yet either and this is normal. *I had my 17 week appointment last week and the Dr. said typically you don't start feeling anything until 20 to 21 weeks. At that appointment I did hear the heartbeat on the Doppler so I know baby is still going strong. Everyone is different though on feeling movement. I wouldn't worry! :)

It is, I didn't feel my second and third until 18+ weeks. This one there have been a couple of odd little pops, could go unnoticed. The thing is if you lie still, chances are nothing will happen (or you will not feel it), mine usually happens when I am stressing over bath and bedtime, like baby wants to join the zoo already :) 

Interesting thought I had this morning, is anyone going through the 'what will my baby look like' thoughts? I remember obsessing about this, I imagined a mini version of my husband and was quite shocked that my son wasn't that dark (and especially my second son), forgot that I had any impact on their genes :) I thought about it today again, this baby may be a variation on my other three, but then again he/she could be completely different. It's such an exciting thought to ponder on!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm only getting minimal movement. This gal is no where near as active as my boy was. As for the bump, it's there but still not huge, wearing some mat clothes and some reg ones still that have stretch in them. It's long weekend here and absolutely gorgeous weather! We had a huge BBQ yesterday. Today went swimming, tomorrow maybe beach? Ah, gotta love this weather :)


----------



## mel9996

Oh got to feel her for the first time last night!!! when ever i drink lemonade she acts like an acrobat so when she was going crazy last night i just picked put his hand there and he felt her 3 times!! it was soo awesome!! 
also i got 4 boxes of girl clothes from his sister in law which is great!! registration is done for the shower now just have to wait until i get my summer schedule from work so i can pick a date and send out the invites!! im getting so excited!!
love BBQs and the beach!! cant wait till we can take a trip to the ocean!!


----------



## cheshire

You girls are lucky, here in the UK we are still waiting for a sign of summer. 
Will probably still be waiting in October :haha:


----------



## Feanorous

Lol yep, we are still waiting for summer here in the UK. It is just GREY!
Today I have my winter knitwear on!

Oh I was going to tell you girls about a book I am reading at the moment. It's called ' French Children Don't Throw Food'. It's very interesting! 
The majority of french children sleep through the night from around 2 months old because of this thing called 'the pause' that they do. I think I am definitely going to try it. 
Just thought it was worth a mention :)

x


----------



## fifi-folle

What is it? Sounds a bit like controlled crying, I'm not a fan of that, especially not at 2 months. Babies have limited means of communication and if they cry it means they need something. I wouldn't want to be left crying if I was in pain or scared. 
If you are BFing it's unlikely your baby will sleep through at that age (some do though) as BM is digested in around 2 hrs and their tummies are small so they need to feed frequently (plus night waking is a protection mechanism against little babies falling into such a deep sleep that thet forget to breathe). 
Sorry if this comes across wrong :)


----------



## Feanorous

Hey Fifi

No its not controlled crying (from what I have read so far!), but it is just what it says really...'a pause' of about 2 or 3 minutes. I am going to read into it more and find out the details, I'm only about a 3rd of the way through. I don't like the sound of controlled crying either, but this doesn't sound anything like that. 

It's something to do with connecting sleep cycles. Babies need to learn how to connect their sleep cycles by themselves?
The breast feeding thing would make sense though, the french apparently don't like to BF!

It's written by an American woman who is married to a British man, but lives in Paris. I am finding it interesting anyway :)

xxx


----------



## Lady-K

cheshire said:


> You girls are lucky, here in the UK we are still waiting for a sign of summer.
> Will probably still be waiting in October :haha:


But we've been promised 25 degrees here tomorrow! And it's my day off. Woot!

But yes, our weather is schizophrenic, so we'll see.


----------



## annabelle29

Well, had the u/s today and we're officially Team :pink: It's a GIRL!!!!! :happydance: 

Got some super cute pics, I'll try to post soon. I always thought I'd have boys, so getting one of each is a shock but I'm super excited. 

The book sounds interesting Feanerous. I always like to read about different styles and opinions on stuff like that; you can take bits and pieces from many different sources that way if you want.


----------



## fifi-folle

Wow pink take over in this group!!!

So glad you didn't take what I said badly Feanorous, been worrying about what I said all afternoon. I'm just a soft touch! Although I don't move quite so quickly now as I did when he was tiny :) I think you find your own way once baby comes, DS was quite high needs (undiagnosed tongue tie and reflux) so we had to adapt how we approached things. No way on earth was I going to co-sleep! As the months have passed I've found myself identifying most with attachment parenting. Thankfully DH is the same :)

Perhaps I should give out my suggestion on choosing a baby carrier other than Baby Bjorn/Chicco/Tomy etc now... we started with a BB and quickly stopped using it as it killed both our backs. There are loads of options which are more long lasting and comfy for parent and baby (there's also an argument that BBs etc don't support babies brilliantly and can be detrimental to hips and backs). I use a woven wrap (2 Didymos and 1 Calin Bleu) and DH has a Beco Butterfly, both types will support baby til around 3yrs! Slingguide.co.uk is a great resource for advice


----------



## MiracleInNov

Just felt pumpkin kick three times for the first time! Can't believe it :)


----------



## fifi-folle

awww :cloud9:


----------



## annabelle29

Isn't that a great feeling? I just felt my little girl really kick for a couple minutes last night. First time I could feel it on the outside, it was awesome. :cloud9:


----------



## MiracleInNov

annabelle29 said:


> Isn't that a great feeling? I just felt my little girl really kick for a couple minutes last night. First time I could feel it on the outside, it was awesome. :cloud9:

Definitely a great feeling :cloud9:


----------



## mel9996

congrats on your baby girl annabelle


----------



## cheshire

Feanorous said:


> Lol yep, we are still waiting for summer here in the UK. It is just GREY!
> Today I have my winter knitwear on!
> 
> Oh I was going to tell you girls about a book I am reading at the moment. It's called ' French Children Don't Throw Food'. It's very interesting!
> The majority of french children sleep through the night from around 2 months old because of this thing called 'the pause' that they do. I think I am definitely going to try it.
> Just thought it was worth a mention :)
> 
> x

Sounds interesting, sounds like she may have a bit of a rose tinted view of France though :haha: 

I think the title says a lot about the stereotype that children can't behave in adult places. I have never seen a child being naughty in any restaurant in the US or anywhere, so it's not just French children, it's most children that are used to eating in adult oriented places with adults.



Lady-K said:


> But we've been promised 25 degrees here tomorrow! And it's my day off. Woot!
> 
> But yes, our weather is schizophrenic, so we'll see.

Still pretty grey, maybe it'll switch later this morning. Have a nice day off!



annabelle29 said:


> Well, had the u/s today and we're officially Team :pink: It's a GIRL!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Got some super cute pics, I'll try to post soon. I always thought I'd have boys, so getting one of each is a shock but I'm super excited.

Congratulations, wow yes we are turning into a pink thread :)



fifi-folle said:


> Wow pink take over in this group!!!
> Perhaps I should give out my suggestion on choosing a baby carrier other than Baby Bjorn/Chicco/Tomy etc now... we started with a BB and quickly stopped using it as it killed both our backs. There are loads of options which are more long lasting and comfy for parent and baby (there's also an argument that BBs etc don't support babies brilliantly and can be detrimental to hips and backs). I use a woven wrap (2 Didymos and 1 Calin Bleu) and DH has a Beco Butterfly, both types will support baby til around 3yrs! Slingguide.co.uk is a great resource for advice

Thanks for that link, I will check that out. We have a bag-style sling that was great when LO was 6 months + but I was always worried about his breathing when he was a newborn, after reading that I will NOT be using it until the baby can sit up, so I think I'll be researching a new one for this baby.


----------



## Flutterly

21 weeks today...yayyy!!!

My OH felt baby kick last night for the first time!! I could feel him moving about so put my hand there and boof I felt him from the outside. So then I put my OH's hand there and just told him to keep it there and a while later boof!! When it happened I didn't say anything but he looked up and said was that him! I could have cried he was so happy!!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Hiya ladies :) How are we all doing?

I feel like I've been kinda neglecting this thread lately! Been just popping in to bnb journals and then getting distracted again haha :)

Hope everyone is doing well!! :) I'm feeling munchkin kick loads lately! Can't wait to feel it from outside :)


----------



## Feanorous

fifi-folle said:


> Wow pink take over in this group!!!
> 
> So glad you didn't take what I said badly Feanorous, been worrying about what I said all afternoon. I'm just a soft touch! Although I don't move quite so quickly now as I did when he was tiny :) I think you find your own way once baby comes, DS was quite high needs (undiagnosed tongue tie and reflux) so we had to adapt how we approached things. No way on earth was I going to co-sleep! As the months have passed I've found myself identifying most with attachment parenting. Thankfully DH is the same :)

Oh god no! I am easy going :) 
I have't had kids before so who knows how I will feel when it's born, but for now I am enjoying reading about lots of different methods.
x


----------



## Leikela

Annabelle, many congrats on your girl!! Wonderful news! :)


----------



## DeffleeMe

Looking at all the pink wow! Anyone wanna share name ideas DH and I are going nuts trying to find the right name DH likes Mya and I like Hailey:shrug: I was really hoping to use Trevor:haha: but not this time:dohh:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haven't even gone there with names yet or I would. Good luck. I think both DH and I are dreading it cause it was so hard to pick our sons name too.


----------



## fifi-folle

Our daughter is Cassandra Arya H. (Cassie) to go with our son's name Cameron Arran H. I chose DS' name, DH chose DD's. If I was choosing she would have a scottish name but it's all give n take. We didn't find out ds' sex (my choice) but found out this time (dh's choice)


----------



## annabelle29

Hmm, I tend to lean towards mostly old fashioned sounding names like Charlotte, Evangeline, Josephine, Lila, Layla etc.. But I also like Reese and Brynlee which are more untraditional. 

I've been stuck on Emmeline for our daughter, but DH does not like it. Says it's too close to Emily. But it's so pretty when you say it and see it spelled. :flower:


----------



## MiracleInNov

I was considering Phoebe or Elliana, but SO and I agreed on the name in my sig :) hopefully I don't change my mind at the last minute! But I'm pretty confident in this one.


----------



## DeffleeMe

Very Pretty Miracle!!!
I also like Rebecca NN Becca a family name. My grandmas only sister (5 brothers) who passed when she was in high school in an auto accodent.


----------



## Lady-K

Feelin' hot, hot, hot! Badadadaaaaa!


----------



## cheshire

Pretty names!

We've got Olivia or perhaps Marie-Olivia

No boys name. Could do with some suggestions if anyone can think of them.

Especially Spanish/Portuguese names that work in English as well. Our other boys are Tomas and Mateus. 

I have to call the hospital today and find out if my hemoglobin levels have dropped. I really hope they have and I stopped taking vitamins (and then stopped feeling breathless and sick!) I never took them with other pregnancies so I am praying they were the culprits and I overloaded my body with Iron (sort of opposite to anemia - just a theory) and now I can relax and carry on with a normal pregnancy. If they haven't dropped there is a chance of still birth/premature birth so I am in a bit of a mess today!! :cry:


----------



## MiracleInNov

cheshire said:


> Pretty names!
> 
> We've got Olivia or perhaps Marie-Olivia
> 
> No boys name. Could do with some suggestions if anyone can think of them.
> 
> Especially Spanish/Portuguese names that work in English as well. Our other boys are Tomas and Mateus.
> 
> I have to call the hospital today and find out if my hemoglobin levels have dropped. I really hope they have and I stopped taking vitamins (and then stopped feeling breathless and sick!) I never took them with other pregnancies so I am praying they were the culprits and I overloaded my body with Iron (sort of opposite to anemia - just a theory) and now I can relax and carry on with a normal pregnancy. If they haven't dropped there is a chance of still birth/premature birth so I am in a bit of a mess today!! :cry:

Sending good thoughts your way and pray all goes well! :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Oh cheshire, sorry you are going through this worry. Hope your levels are back to normal now x


----------



## Flutterly

Got my fingers crossed for your results!!

Phew it's already so warm here - it's going to be a scorcher today!! 

I had the joys of waking up with leg cramp in the middle of the night. Jeez it hurt :( Also got home last night after going to a quiz night and had swollen feet lol!! Starting to feel really pregnant now and everyone commented this morning how big my bump is! Although they did say that I haven't put weight on anywhere else...yay!!!!


----------



## cheshire

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hemoglobin levels have dropped down to 13.2 which is apparently fine, so happy!!

Flutterly, hate the cramps, I suffer from those as well, not yet but oh boy do I know they'll come. I have realised that trying to relax the whole leg when it starts works well. 

So great that the baby weight is all baby ;) are you having the typical all out in front boy bump? Still think there is a little truth in that theory!

Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers, I can relax now and enjoy my pregnancy.


----------



## Flutterly

Yay so glad all is ok!!

I think my hips have got a little bigger but that might be all the chocolate and biccies I've had!! My actual bump is very out front and rather large!!

I think the cramp is because I've been in flip flops and they tense your muscles so much more! It's hot though so I have no choice!!


----------



## fifi-folle

that's great Cheshire! 

Nightmare morning here. Neither DS not I are morning people but the HVs and nursery run a messy play class. We've not made the first two classes due to being away and then ill but thought we would try today. I thought it was at 1030, a challenge given DS sleeps 9pm-9am so I got him up early, breakfasted, washed, dressed out the door. Get there at 1030 to discover it started at 10, no way we will ever make this class! So frustrated, hot, sweaty and grumpy. DS has only just now gone down for his nap. Grrr. I'm never bothering with a morning class again, even if it is free!


----------



## Feanorous

Great news cheshire! :)

I am getting frustrated at not feeling the baby yet, but I know in the back of my mind it is still ok as it's my first?

Is anyone else suffering from a bit of carpel tunnel? I keep waking up from sleep and my hands are quite numb and when I'm typing at work I sometimes get shooting pains. At the moment it's not toooo bad, just hoping it doesn't get worse!

I am so excited for our gender scan on Tues next week. This weekend just can't go quick enough now...

xxx


----------



## Feanorous

Fifi - just noticed I'm not on the front page anymore :(
Please could you add me? I'm due on 14th!
Thank you x


----------



## TB82

Hi all
Had my 20 week scan yesterday, all looked well and we found out we are team PINK.


----------



## fifi-folle

Feanorous said:


> Fifi - just noticed I'm not on the front page anymore :(
> Please could you add me? I'm due on 14th!
> Thank you x

found you on 13th for some reason - sorted now!

TB82 - congrats on joining team :pink:!

7 :pink: 2 :blue:


----------



## annabelle29

Glad the levels went down Chesire! :happydance:

Welcome TB!! Another Pink to join us. :flower:

Can't wait to hear the results of your scan next week Feanerous. How exciting!! I have a friend that went in for her scan, but the baby was so squirmy that they couldn't get a clear shot, so she'll have a delivery surprise. Hopefully yours will cooperate though!


----------



## Feanorous

Thanks Fifi...

I sure hope so Annabelle - not sure I could wait another 20 weeks, I'm bursting to know!

Anyone else suffering with carpel tunnel?

x


----------



## Leikela

Glad to hear all is well Chesire!

Welcome TB and congrats on being team pink! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

no carpal tunnel but I've been awake for the past 2 hrs! It's now 345am urgh. I am rubbish at being pregnant, want to moan but realise how lucky we are to be having this little one.


----------



## cheshire

Congratulations TB!



fifi-folle said:


> no carpal tunnel but I've been awake for the past 2 hrs! It's now 345am urgh. I am rubbish at being pregnant, want to moan but realise how lucky we are to be having this little one.

I have no carpal tunnel but I am suffering from serious insomnia. I was awake until 1am and now it's only 6am and I am awake again!! I didn't think I would be kissing goodbye to sleep so soon! 

BTW Fifi hope you get to your messy play session soon, sounds like fun. We have something similar here called Jelly babies but we only managed a handful of sessions and DS2 is too old for it now as it's is for under 2's only. 

I have signed up for a baby and children's clothes sewing class that has a creche, I thought I would give making clothes a go. It starts today at 1pm, so lets hope I don't fall asleep and miss it!


----------



## Flutterly

Hi all,

WE just had our follow up scan after baby's stubbornness last week! His heart is all fine and everything looked great again, was wriggling around like a goodun (that must have been the juice I had before we went!). There is no doubting that he is a boy...he flashed us his bits and typical boy was grabbing his willy haha!!!

She also told me that I don't have a low placenta...she could see my cervix and it was just under 4cm away from the placenta and they are only worried if it's less than 1.5 cm. So no 36 week scan and no worries about it having to move.

On another note, my Dad is finally out of hospital and back home where he will be looked after by carers every day.

And the sun is still out and it looks like a beautiful weekend. Today is a great day :D


----------



## fifi-folle

that's great flutterly!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So glad you had soo much good news in one day Flutterly! Congrats on your boy!


----------



## mel9996

congrats on your baby boy flutterly!!


----------



## cheshire

Great news all round Flutterly

Does look like a scorcher today, have a great weekend everyone!:winkwink:


----------



## Leikela

Flutterfly, great news about your Dad! :) And your baby boy! :)

No carpel tunnel here but an old shoulder injury flairs up way too easily! I went to the movies last night and twisted my arm in an awkward way to scoop out some sour cream (dine-in theater) and now it is burning today. Last time I aggravated it during pregnancy was just from emptying pasta into a strainer! It never bothered me before pregnancy. Aye! LOL :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Morning ladies! :)
Great news about your dad Flutterly! :D

I suffer with carpal tunnel anyway but it's gotten so much worse since I've been pregnant!
My hands are constantly swollen and I have very little strength in them whereas before I had my good and bad days! Hope yours doesn't get much worse!


----------



## Feanorous

dizzydoll said:


> Morning ladies! :)
> Great news about your dad Flutterly! :D
> 
> I suffer with carpal tunnel anyway but it's gotten so much worse since I've been pregnant!
> My hands are constantly swollen and I have very little strength in them whereas before I had my good and bad days! Hope yours doesn't get much worse!

That's exactly how I would describe it dizzy, like there is no strength in my hands! I'm also hoping it doesn't get any worse. This heat is not helping with the swelling. 

I am starting to get a little concerned that I'm 20 wks now and haven't felt any movement yet....hope little one is ok. At least its only 48 hrs until the scan.
xx


----------



## dizzydoll

It's such an odd sensation having them be so weak isn't it!

Hope all is ok with your bubs hun :hugs: Could just be down to your placenta or where bubs is hiding in there :)
Not long at all til your scan now!


----------



## mumof1+1

Wow, lots have happened here snce I last posted. 

First of all I want to telly you flutterly, how sorry I am to hear about your dad. Im glad he's home to be cared for now and hope the treatments they give him help somewhat :) Medicine has improved loads so hopefully all will turn out as good as it can. 

Also congrats to all those who have had their 20 week scan and found out the gender :)

Hope everyone is well. 

I had my 20 week scan on Thursday. I had a physio appointment afterwards as I have carpal tunnell :( I have been given a wrist splint for night time and some exercises and have to go back in a month...

Gender guesses most welcome as we are remaining team yellow :)
 



Attached Files:







20+1 1.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6









20+1 5.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lady-K

Sorry to hear about the carpel tunnel everyone. I'm definitely more achey, but not got that this time. I did last pregnancy though so not escaped yet!

Congrats mumof1+1 on scan - I'm going to say boy.

2 weeks to my scan. I still can't decide whether to stay yellow again or not.


----------



## dizzydoll

lovely scan pic mumof1 :)

My scan is in 2 weeks too Lady K and I'm staying team yellow but a wee part of me wants to know haha :)


----------



## cheshire

Sorry to hear about the carpel tunnel everyone! 

mumof1+1 I'll say boy too. 

I am starting to crack on the team yellow thing as well :) The children really want to know. Scan in just over two weeks.

Feanorous, this is only the second of my 4 pregnancies where I have actually felt movement this early, and my middle two made up for it later on. So I think it is all down to position. I hope all goes well for the scan, is it tommorow?


----------



## mumof1+1

Thank you ladies :) We stayed team yellow but a small part of me had hoped to be able to tell but I couldn't lol. I'm not worried as I'll know soon enough :) Would love a girl this time though xxx


----------



## Flutterly

I ordered my pram yesterday!! So excited...got the silver cross 3d and found it on pramworld and they are doing it with the free matching car seat this month so ordered it! Will be delivered nearer the time :D

Thanks for all your lovely comments on my dad, we had a BBQ at his house yesterday and he had a wonderful time :D


----------



## RussianDoll

I'm 20 weeks today :) and have my scan in a few hours! Any last gender guesses? Xo


----------



## Feanorous

cheshire said:


> Sorry to hear about the carpel tunnel everyone!
> 
> mumof1+1 I'll say boy too.
> 
> I am starting to crack on the team yellow thing as well :) The children really want to know. Scan in just over two weeks.
> 
> Feanorous, this is only the second of my 4 pregnancies where I have actually felt movement this early, and my middle two made up for it later on. So I think it is all down to position. I hope all goes well for the scan, is it tommorow?

Thank you for the reassurance. Yesterday I think I felt some little kicks and pops. Yep, scan tomorrow. Today can just not go quick enough! :)


----------



## Feanorous

RussianDoll said:


> I'm 20 weeks today :) and have my scan in a few hours! Any last gender guesses? Xo

So exciting! I can't wait to hear your news :)

I am going to guess boy x


----------



## MiracleInNov

Sariah said hi this morning at our 18 week scan, she is still healthy and thriving!

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k538/VolcanoGirlsx/BB/5.jpg


----------



## RussianDoll

Feanorous said:


> RussianDoll said:
> 
> 
> I'm 20 weeks today :) and have my scan in a few hours! Any last gender guesses? Xo
> 
> So exciting! I can't wait to hear your news :)
> 
> I am going to guess boy xClick to expand...

It's a boy :D! Xo


----------



## fifi-folle

RussianDoll said:


> Feanorous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RussianDoll said:
> 
> 
> I'm 20 weeks today :) and have my scan in a few hours! Any last gender guesses? Xo
> 
> So exciting! I can't wait to hear your news :)
> 
> I am going to guess boy xClick to expand...
> 
> It's a boy :D! XoClick to expand...

congrats on :blue:


----------



## Feanorous

RussianDoll said:


> Feanorous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RussianDoll said:
> 
> 
> I'm 20 weeks today :) and have my scan in a few hours! Any last gender guesses? Xo
> 
> So exciting! I can't wait to hear your news :)
> 
> I am going to guess boy xClick to expand...
> 
> It's a boy :D! XoClick to expand...

Wahooo. Great news, congratulations :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Congrats Russiandoll :)
MiracleinNov such a cute pic of Sariah waving :D


----------



## Leikela

Feanorous said:


> I am starting to get a little concerned that I'm 20 wks now and haven't felt any movement yet....hope little one is ok. At least its only 48 hrs until the scan.
> xx

I am with you Feanorous! I haven't felt anything either and am also concerned. However, my belly is continuing to grow so I know there is definitely progress with the little one in there. There are times when I "think" maybe it could be baby but it feels as though it could also be my tummy rumbling. My scan isn't until June 14th so I have awhile to wait.


----------



## Feanorous

Leikela said:


> Feanorous said:
> 
> 
> I am starting to get a little concerned that I'm 20 wks now and haven't felt any movement yet....hope little one is ok. At least its only 48 hrs until the scan.
> xx
> 
> I am with you Feanorous! I haven't felt anything either and am also concerned. However, my belly is continuing to grow so I know there is definitely progress with the little one in there. There are times when I "think" maybe it could be baby but it feels as though it could also be my tummy rumbling. My scan isn't until June 14th so I have awhile to wait.Click to expand...

Only a couple of weeks, hopefully it will go quick for you! Last night I think I felt quite a few kicks, it was a very strange feeling! :)
My tummy is growing I think, but it's slow progress! Hehehe.

x


----------



## Feanorous

It's 6am here and I am just too giddy and excited to sleep. Scan in 3 hrs!
x


----------



## cheshire

Flutterly said:


> I ordered my pram yesterday!! So excited...got the silver cross 3d and found it on pramworld and they are doing it with the free matching car seat this month so ordered it! Will be delivered nearer the time :D
> 
> Thanks for all your lovely comments on my dad, we had a BBQ at his house yesterday and he had a wonderful time :D

How exciting! Great that your dad is enjoying the BBQ weather, fantastic isn't it? So funny because the whole of the UK is making the most of it like children on christmas day!!



MiracleInNov said:


> Sariah said hi this morning at our 18 week scan, she is still healthy and thriving!

Great wave picture, very cute. Love her name as well!



RussianDoll said:


> It's a boy :D! Xo

Congratulations!! Boys are gaining again :)



Leikela said:


> I am with you Feanorous! I haven't felt anything either and am also concerned. However, my belly is continuing to grow so I know there is definitely progress with the little one in there. There are times when I "think" maybe it could be baby but it feels as though it could also be my tummy rumbling. My scan isn't until June 14th so I have awhile to wait.

I'd put money on those 'rumbles' being the baby!

Have a great day everyone. I have promised the children that they can come to the scan (might have to bunk them off school :blush:) so they will probably ask what the baby is and I will not be able to stay team yellow, but it will be very exciting to the children to feel part of all this.


----------



## Flutterly

Welcome to team blue russiandoll and good luck with your scan Feanorous!! 

I would also say it's baby rumbles...if it's a feeling that you have never felt before then it's probably baby! Mine has been so active for the last 2 days! My Sister felt him kick on Sunday and keep feeling him moving and kicking and punching!

Have reached 22 weeks today...can't believe where the time is going and how big I am getting!!

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/loobielis/d0c3d2fb.jpg


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw you have such a cute bump!! :) You look fab :)


----------



## Feanorous

Hi Ladies

Scan went great, everything is looking good and healthy :)

Baby was being very stubborn and had it's legs crossed the whole time. I had to get up, walk around and jump up and down to try to get it to move. 
Then we got a better picture and they are 85%-90% sure its a girl!! Sooooo happy.

She said usually boys are very obvious and every time she looked there was nothing sticking out lol, but sometimes it could be tucked away. I am pretty happy to believe girl from looking at it myself and her being 85-90% sure. What would you guys think??

x


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw congrats on your wee girly :)


----------



## cheshire

Congratulations Feanorous! Flutterly, great bump pic!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I had my anomaly scan on the 18th and we found out we are expecting another boy! So our sons will be 18 months apart. Whoa boy. Yay!!


----------



## Leikela

Feanorous said:


> It's 6am here and I am just too giddy and excited to sleep. Scan in 3 hrs!
> x

Congrats on your healthy scan and that you're having a girl! :)



cheshire said:


> I'd put money on those 'rumbles' being the baby!
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I have promised the children that they can come to the scan (might have to bunk them off school :blush:) so they will probably ask what the baby is and I will not be able to stay team yellow, but it will be very exciting to the children to feel part of all this.

Thanks Cheshire! :) That is great you're bringing your children to the scan! It sounds as though team yellow will be foiled but your kids will be happy! :)

Flutterfly, great bump pic! Very cute!


----------



## fifi-folle

Congrats on the scans ladies. I've updated the front page, I think I'm keeping up with the announcements. Let me know if I've missed yours.


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats on the :blue: Flutterfly and RussianDoll!!! 

And congrats on your :pink: Feanorous! I think those are pretty good odds; boy parts are pretty dang obvious at that point, so I'm thinking a girl for sure. 

I hit the halfway point yesterday! Yay! :happydance: Seems like such a big milestone and can't believe it's gone by so fast so far. I'm sure the last half won't go by as quickly as I get more aches and hot from the summer sun though! Ha!


----------



## cheshire

annabelle29 said:


> I hit the halfway point yesterday! Yay! :happydance: Seems like such a big milestone and can't believe it's gone by so fast so far. I'm sure the last half won't go by as quickly as I get more aches and hot from the summer sun though! Ha!

GREAT!! So exciting. The sun is making me super tired, or maybe it's a baby growth spurt! 



Leikela said:


> Thanks Cheshire! :) That is great you're bringing your children to the scan! It sounds as though team yellow will be foiled but your kids will be happy! :)

Thanks Leikela, not sure which child will ask first though, the big 34 year old one, or the others. He suffers being team yellow :winkwink:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all.

Well here is a update from me i havnt been away for a while bn on holiday to thailand wiv my family and d and dd was really nice but really hot :S Well im back home now and back to reality haha!

Had my 20wks yestaday and after a few prob of nt being able to see babys heart and spin everythink ended up beinbg ok jst bby was being lazy and didnt want to move haha. Ive stayed team yellow and im now measuring at 21weeks and 5days.

Will b good to catch up on all messages although may take me a while haha. xxx


----------



## Flutterly

Glad everything is well hun :D

I went to watch the Avengers movie at the cinema last night...was so loud I took a massive beating from the baby haha! Was so cute!


----------



## fifi-folle

Hey girls how are we all? UK girls enjoying the long weekend I hope! DH doesn't get bank holidays so it's a normal weekend for us (plus being in Scotland there's less going on for the Jubilee). 
Saw midwife on Thursday, measuring a week ahead already somehow, even though I've lost weight!?!? BP, wee and baby's HB all fine though. My midwife this time is lovely. She's totally supportive of my desire to have a homebirth and is coming out on Tuesday to go through all the paperwork etc.


----------



## RussianDoll

fifi-folle said:


> Hey girls how are we all? UK girls enjoying the long weekend I hope! DH doesn't get bank holidays so it's a normal weekend for us (plus being in Scotland there's less going on for the Jubilee).
> Saw midwife on Thursday, measuring a week ahead already somehow, even though I've lost weight!?!? BP, wee and baby's HB all fine though. My midwife this time is lovely. She's totally supportive of my desire to have a homebirth and is coming out on Tuesday to go through all the paperwork etc.

I'd love to be up in Scotland then! I've had enough of hearing about the bloody Jubilee - It's EVERYWHERE!


----------



## fifi-folle

RussianDoll said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls how are we all? UK girls enjoying the long weekend I hope! DH doesn't get bank holidays so it's a normal weekend for us (plus being in Scotland there's less going on for the Jubilee).
> Saw midwife on Thursday, measuring a week ahead already somehow, even though I've lost weight!?!? BP, wee and baby's HB all fine though. My midwife this time is lovely. She's totally supportive of my desire to have a homebirth and is coming out on Tuesday to go through all the paperwork etc.
> 
> I'd love to be up in Scotland then! I've had enough of hearing about the bloody Jubilee - It's EVERYWHERE!Click to expand...

Can't escape it on TV though!!!


----------



## cheshire

OH I would love to be up in Scotland right now, what with the Jubilee and the Olympics I would love to be anywhere other than here!! 

Even had a nightmare that I was in labour trying to cross the bridge but being unable to get to the hospital because there were too many people and the queen all in the way :haha:


----------



## kaylajade.x

Am I the only one due on the 12th? lol :blush:
x


----------



## Hennerrz

can i get in on some of the first page action?? lol im due on the 2nd :pink: 
:D 4 months exactly today to go until due date! EEK! so scared lol

gota say with this weather... ive not been so happy recently as i was this evening when i looked out the window to see it thick with rain!! :wohoo:
ginger + sun + no breeze + pregnancy = NIGHTMARE!!
typical british weather tho...right intime for everyones little garden jubilee parties and the bloomin jubilee celebrations... HA! lol x


----------



## katealim

Update for the front page: We are team :pink:!!!


----------



## Leikela

Wow the team pinks are really taking over the thread! Congrats ladies!


----------



## cheshire

Congratulations Katealim!

Pink is really taking over, someone recently said to me 'I wonder if your baby is a boy, because everyone I know is having boys at the moment'. I was thinking 'Not in October they're not!!'


----------



## Feanorous

Wow pink invasion! Congrats everyone :)

We have decided we will probably get another private scan in a few more weeks to make double sure she is a she!

Has anyone had a blazing row with the OH lately? Last night we had a row and I got so upset, I kinda lashed out at him and felt a big twinge in my bump so that upset me more! I really hope little one is ok in there...

xx


----------



## dizzydoll

:hugs: Me and OH had a wee row yesterday about going to my nieces birthday party (we never ever row so even a wee row is like a blazing one for us haha)
I blame hormones haha, baby didn't kick the whole time until we hugged and said sorry to each other, that told us haha :)

Hope you feel ok I'm sure bubs is fine hun :hugs:

Lots of pink bundles arriving!! It makes me kinda wanna stray from being team yellow seeing everyone find out haha :) Have to stay strong!


----------



## Flutterly

Hennerrz said:


> can i get in on some of the first page action?? lol im due on the 2nd :pink:
> :D 4 months exactly today to go until due date! EEK! so scared lol
> 
> gota say with this weather... ive not been so happy recently as i was this evening when i looked out the window to see it thick with rain!! :wohoo:
> ginger + sun + no breeze + pregnancy = NIGHTMARE!!
> typical british weather tho...right intime for everyones little garden jubilee parties and the bloomin jubilee celebrations... HA! lol x

Woohoo we're due on the same day! Completely didn't realise yesterday was the marker...4 months...eeeek!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Updates done, new totals are:
:pink: 10 :blue: 4 :yellow: 2

Hennerrz why did you have to say about 4 months exactly? How to get me to freak out more!!!! 4 mos tomorrow til EDD although I'm hoping this LO will turn up 2 weeks early to make up for DS being evicted 2 weeks late!

Feanorous I've been horrid off and on to DH for the past week, I think I'm having a growth spurt and hormones are nuts again, insomnia has come back too :( Fortunately DH doesn't react when I'm being crazy like that (he has 12 years experience of dealing with me! I reacted similarly on the Pill too). How did your OH react?


----------



## Feanorous

fifi-folle said:


> Updates done, new totals are:
> :pink: 10 :blue: 4 :yellow: 2
> 
> Hennerrz why did you have to say about 4 months exactly? How to get me to freak out more!!!! 4 mos tomorrow til EDD although I'm hoping this LO will turn up 2 weeks early to make up for DS being evicted 2 weeks late!
> 
> Feanorous I've been horrid off and on to DH for the past week, I think I'm having a growth spurt and hormones are nuts again, insomnia has come back too :( Fortunately DH doesn't react when I'm being crazy like that (he has 12 years experience of dealing with me! I reacted similarly on the Pill too). How did your OH react?

Hehe yep, we have been together for 13 years and sometimes I think part of the problem is that we know each other so well that we know exactly how to press each others buttons! He does ignore me but will always say I'm crazy which winds me up even more. He is great, but not the most understanding person :)

Baby has been kicking a bit this morning so I'm feeling better. I just can't wait for it to get stronger now!

I'm going out to buy a pregnancy pillow now - apparently argos have a really good one at half price for £9.99 :)


----------



## Hennerrz

Flutterly said:


> Hennerrz said:
> 
> 
> can i get in on some of the first page action?? lol im due on the 2nd :pink:
> :D 4 months exactly today to go until due date! EEK! so scared lol
> 
> gota say with this weather... ive not been so happy recently as i was this evening when i looked out the window to see it thick with rain!! :wohoo:
> ginger + sun + no breeze + pregnancy = NIGHTMARE!!
> typical british weather tho...right intime for everyones little garden jubilee parties and the bloomin jubilee celebrations... HA! lol x
> 
> Woohoo we're due on the same day! Completely didn't realise yesterday was the marker...4 months...eeeek!!Click to expand...

hah omg i know.. its so wierd! i can still remember the night i took my first pregnancy test like it was last night... where has the time gone?? xx


----------



## em1980

Hi, Just to let you know that we are having a little boy- so another one for team blue :))


----------



## katealim

Congrats on your little boy em!!!


----------



## Leikela

Feanorous said:


> Has anyone had a blazing row with the OH lately? Last night we had a row and I got so upset, I kinda lashed out at him and felt a big twinge in my bump so that upset me more! I really hope little one is ok in there...xx

Yes! We argued Friday night because our dogs got sprayed by a skunk in our backyard and he refused to keep our one dog downstairs where there was no carpet. We exchanged a heated debate but our first priority was attending to our dogs so it passed quickly. :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think I would be hesitant to let the dog in too. I've never had to deal with a skunk spray situation in 11 years as a dog owner, mostly cause I'm paranoid and check over the yard before they go out after dusk, lol. I don't know what I'd do. We'd be bathing the dog at midnight, our back, I can just picture it.

So in three days I'm four months away too! Eek, so much to do, so little time, and one toddler hinderence preventing me from doing things. I have to get our house in order, get our real estate agent here to evaluate our selling options, meet with a few companies for mortgage approval, and see about moving. Depending on what the agent says, we may have projects to get to completion. It's crazy us doing this now but I think once baby is here its going to be that much more impossible! What do you ladies think. We have a two bedroom one bath house. We need to move either way as we have one room and our 16 month old has the other. Either before baby or once baby arrives we can last here 6 months max (time spent in bassinette in our room.

My little girl is moving about a ton now, constantly kicking and stretching, big change from hardly feeling anything in the beginning. I love it!


----------



## annabelle29

Holy Pink thread!! Congrats to everyone that found out about their little girls, and boy! :thumbup:

I'm feeling my little girl move a ton now too; it's awesome. I think I've almost figured out her sleep/wake cycles too.

I had my appt with the midwife last week and it went so well that I'm switching to the midwives in my office instead of the OB. I just feel more comfortable with them and am hoping for a little more support during my (hopefully) drug free labor. If I end up needing an epidural, that's okay, I'm just hoping to make it much further than I did last time. :flower:


----------



## MiracleInNov

A bit off topic, but in a way I'm team blue now  got persuaded into getting a puppy -_-

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k538/VolcanoGirlsx/puppy2.jpg

guess I got my boy after all -facepalm- lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Uh oh, puppy's are a ton of work, especially with a newborn coming. I went through the puppy stage twice and would never ever do it with a newborn to look after. Good luck, but omg he's so cute!


----------



## Leikela

Congrats on the puppy! He is adorable! Is he a black lab? I have a female black lab mix. Puppies are a ton of work to house train and then they cry at night missing their momma and litter mates for awhile. It will be much more of a challenge being preggo but hopefully your OH will do most of the work! :)


----------



## cheshire

em1980 said:


> Hi, Just to let you know that we are having a little boy- so another one for team blue :))

Congratulations

Hopeful42nd good luck with the moving options. 



MiracleInNov said:


> A bit off topic, but in a way I'm team blue now  got persuaded into getting a puppy -_- guess I got my boy after all -facepalm- lol

He is very very cute! 

Hope everyone is well and all UK people are recovering from the Jubilee weekend!


----------



## Feanorous

Such a cute little puppy! :)

We were out of London for the Jubilee weekend visiting our parents in North. I'm quite glad really, it looked mental!

Back to reality tomorrow though but at least it's a 3 days week!

x


----------



## dizzydoll

MiracleInNov that puppy is so cute!! :)

6 days to scan day!! Must stay team yellow must stay team yellow!!! :rofl:


----------



## MiracleInNov

Leikela said:


> Congrats on the puppy! He is adorable! Is he a black lab? I have a female black lab mix. Puppies are a ton of work to house train and then they cry at night missing their momma and litter mates for awhile. It will be much more of a challenge being preggo but hopefully your OH will do most of the work! :)

He's a chihuahua mix with long hair :) he hasn't cried yet, so hopefully he can keep it up. Compared to where he was, I think this seems likes Heaven to him lol he's been quite comfortable sleeping in my bed so maybe this can work :winkwink:


----------



## fifi-folle

brookelyn1203 when are you due and I'll add you to the front page? I'm sure :pink: isn't catching ;)

MiracleInNov I guess a puppy can be like a warm up for having a newborn :)

Dizzydoll the surprise will make staying :yellow: worth it! 

Had a really great appt with my midwife today, she came to the house to go through some paperwork for my home birth, it's all pretty straightforward and she's convinced I'll just pop this little one out :D


----------



## mellllly

Morning ladies - 19 weeks today :) and got my scan Friday
I havnt been feeling much movement I get the odd one now and again but I have to be laid down, with Leo I was getting movments at 14 weeks and solid kicks at 18 weeks, woudl have thought being my third I would have been feeling more by now? Just hope everything is ok at the scan on Friday


----------



## katealim

mellllly said:


> Morning ladies - 19 weeks today :) and got my scan Friday
> I havnt been feeling much movement I get the odd one now and again but I have to be laid down, with Leo I was getting movments at 14 weeks and solid kicks at 18 weeks, woudl have thought being my third I would have been feeling more by now? Just hope everything is ok at the scan on Friday

This is my third as well and I haven't felt a whole lot in the way of movement yet either; defo. not any hard kicks. I was also suprised as I felt my other two by this point but everything looks good on scans. Maybe our third time round lo's are just more relaxed and laid back. Here's hoping anyway.


----------



## mellllly

Oh good (well not goog but ykwim) that makes me a little more at ease! Just cant wait for scan just so I know for sure everything is ok


----------



## Lady-K

Hello All!

Managed to escape Jubilee madness. Disappeared to Snowdonia for a couple of days and even when I got back really didn't see much of it at all. Which suits me just fine.

Scan on Saturday! Getting pretty excited. Lots of movement now. Hooray!

Always said I would stay team yellow like I did with my first. I loved not knowing, and I loved the surprise. But might find out now with this second one. More for practical reasons - should I get rid of or keep all the pink dresses?! :p

Hope all are well. Totally understand those being hit over the head with the hormone hammer. Some days I don't know where I am. Crying, getting irritated by everything, or desperately insecure (which is really annoying!). Then the next day I'll be absolutely fine. Ho-hum.


:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dizzydoll

5 days to scan :)

Thanks ladies I'll have to try hard to stay strong :)

Hormone train is steaming on through the past few days haha :)
I've just randomly felt like crying even though I'm not upset about anything so I just sit there getting mad at myself and end up feeling really uncomfortable :rofl:


----------



## Feanorous

Morning girls..

It feels like there is the next wave of scans coming up, so exciting! We have booked a private one for Saturday to double check the gender as the NHS one wasn't very sure. I just don't think I could cope with the shock now that we are calling baby a she! 

This is really OT but I feel I have to share and need some advice.
We have a very very nosy neighbour, and she is obsessed, literally obsessed with Cats. Last night I came home to a typed out official letter from her saying that she cannot ignore the neglect and abandonment of our cats any longer!??
She has basically listed out times and dates that we have been away for the weekend and left our cats alone. I don't know how she thinks she knows this, because it just is not true. Once or twice we have left them from late on a Friday night until Sunday lunch time, with food and water on a timer, radio on etc but she is accusing us of leaving them for 4 days this past weekend, totally uncared for! My friend actually came in once every day so she has no idea what she is talking about. 
I have no idea how to respond to her without getting really angry! The thing that annoys me most if that she is practically stalking our house and our movements. It feels totally wrong! How dare she look through our windows (she had to, to know some of the stuff she said in her letter). 
I am trying not to get stressed but I am so upset. Our cats are nothing but loved and cared for, they are everything to us :(

I could understand if she saw them outside looking skinny/deprived or something but they aren't at all! Grrrr

What do you girls think I should do?
xx


----------



## Lady-K

Ha! What a weirdo! 

I wouldn't reply by letter. I'd go and see her. Don't stoop to her level. Sounds like a mad old widow with nothing better to do? Feel sorry for her if you can.

When you see her, explain to her what you've just said (without emotion if you can manage). Say your cats are very well-cared for, even when you go away (timed food, neighbours popping in) and if she is not convinced, she is more than welcome to contact the RSPCA and you will welcome them in gladly.

However weird your neighbours are, the last thing you want to do is fall out with them (believe me, I've been there). So try and be open and calm and inviting and friendly (will make her look all the more silly too for her typed out nonsense!) If you need to, say you have a slight concern that she's felt the need to keep watch on your pets, by looking through you windows etc., without feeling she could approach you directly first. And that you would rather she came to you and spoke to you about it.

We had an altercation with our neighbour a few years ago about our 2 cats. Although it was a slightly different situation because he HATED them. He'd kept a log book about every time they'd dared to jump over the fence and poo in his garden, and had contacted the environmental agency about it (who laughed at him). We had to erect chicken wire at the top of our fence to stop them going over (and he laid out broken glass there too just for good measure). Of course, that didn't stop them. My DH said to him "The fact that you keep a log book says far more about _you _than it does about our cats). He later listened to one of our cats die, and did nothing, so we fell out forever. But that's another story. Thankfully, he's moved out now!


----------



## cheshire

That is a really hard situation with the neighbour. On the upside you may have a convenient person on hand if you do go away to feed your cats!!

If it were me I would go and talk to her and explain that someone does come when you are away and you are very grateful for her concern and you understand as an animal lover yourself. Sounds like she might know very little about cats though! I feed my neighbours cats and my mums cat when they go away and I do not see any of them, they hate strangers (even my mums cat who knows me is rarely in when I go there) they are happy in their own home and if new and strange staff are going in to give food, fine by them but don't expect friendliness unless they feel like it!!

Maybe, if you can bear it, ask her to feed them when you go away next time. Then she can see for herself that it is practically impossible to abandon and upset a CAT!

As for the looking in your windows thing, that is a step too far. Get an alarm that will go off and annoy the crap out of her. Bet she won't do it again!! We have a few neighbour hood kids who were looking in the window of the old man at the end of the road, he drew two huge eyes and stuck them on the window :haha: the old man is a blast!

7 days to the scan, I am starting to panic now, as I always do before scans!! 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Flutterly

Wow, clearly your neighbour has nothing better to do with herself! The advice above is exactly what I would have said so I shan't repeat! Let us know what you do though!!

So exciting for the next round of scans! I feel like mine was ages ago now. My little man is so so active now. I was just having a little game with him...rub belly, kick Mummy!! He had a little party last night and gave Daddy a massive kick! He loves it so much bless him :D I don't think I'll ever get bored of seeing my belly jolt out!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw hun sorry to hear the trouble with your neighbour! I think the others have given great advice so I won't repeat it either haha :)

I had a really weird dream last night that I could feel baby's head poking out like kinda above my vagina (under the skin like) and move it over and back :haha: It was so weird, when I woke up I had to check to make sure bump was still in the right place lol :)
I think it's cuz baby has taken to kicking/punching me in the centre of my bump quite low. They don't appreciate me sitting with my feet up and laptop on my lap haha it's like it's trying to push it away haha :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

About the crazy cat lady, I'd have a chat with her like lady K says, but I would also contact your local police about what your rights are in terms of her peeping Tom and stocking behaviors. Her issue is likely one of mental illness, as they tend to focus their obsessions on outside sources. You can also in your talk make it clear that she is not welcome to set foot on your property without your permission. Once you've done so you actually have the right to have her charged with trespassing if she does. I had issues with someone claiming an incident with our dog that didn't occur and a month after the fact. We called animal control and let them know we were having a separate dispute with this individual and that they have told us this claim. They put a note on file do as not to react to this persons allegations without proof and thanked us. I agree just remember you have to live next to this person so beware. Is she an older woman or younger?


----------



## Feanorous

Thanks to everyone that replied and sorry to taek the thread off topic!
I am still feeling so upset about it, it's like character assination or something to bandy around words like neglect and abandonment, especially with a baby on the way!

When we first moved in, she offered to look after our cats whilst we went on holiday and she did a couple of times but she would keep a diary, with days/times of absolutely everything the cats did...even down to if they had used the litter tray! She would then come round the next day for a de-brief! She was very critical about what sort of food we were giving them, what sort of toys they had etc....She even bought one of them a new bed (we had 2!). 
She then started to be critical of other things in the house so we backed off from her and haven't really spoken to her much in the past couple of years. 

She is probably early 50's and lives alone. She has one Cat and I have been in her house once and it's like a Cat's palace, stuff everywhere!

I will have a mull over all of your suggestions, i really appreciate you guys helping me. I am not great with confrontation, I react emotionally :)

I'll keep you posted!
xxx


----------



## dizzydoll

Ah god sounds like she really treats her cat like a child, a bit ott really!!
She probably thinks she's doing the right thing but not everyone is as cat crazy and your cats are perfectly happy with the relationship you have with them i'm sure :hugs:


----------



## Leikela

mellllly said:


> Morning ladies - 19 weeks today :) and got my scan Friday
> I havnt been feeling much movement I get the odd one now and again but I have to be laid down, with Leo I was getting movments at 14 weeks and solid kicks at 18 weeks, woudl have thought being my third I would have been feeling more by now? Just hope everything is ok at the scan on Friday

This is my first and I am 20 weeks and I do not feel much going on in there either. A few flutters here and there but not frequent. I feel as though I can feel it the most when I am leaning over in a chair. My scan is in a week so I am hoping all is ok!


----------



## cheshire

Wow Feanorous :shock::shock::shock: she sounds nuts!

I always think with crazy old people it's often best not to disagree with them or get into too deep a conversation, you can rarely if ever change their minds/opinions anyway and you just might end up making her more determined to attack you. I can understand how those words can hurt, especially when you're pregnant but they are just the words of a crazy old woman! :flower:

Leikela when is the scan?


----------



## dizzydoll

Eee!! OH could see my belly move when baby kicked last night :) 
Bubs is kicking like crazy since I started being able to feel it from the outside haha :)


----------



## mel9996

lil girl is moving like crazy!! saw her move from the outside last nite for the first time. OH put his phone on my bump and was playing music and she kicked it off!! haha it was pretty funny!! sent out all my shower invites yesterday so that is checked off the list!!
new nursing job is kicking my butt but i know the money is gonna help out a lot once she is here!!! 
congrats to everybody who found out about their lil cookie's sex!!!
sorry about the crazy cat lady!! sounds like she is just bored!


----------



## LittleSienna

Can i be put down for a pink bump please....Thankyou

x


----------



## dizzydoll

Congrats on your pink bump hun :) Did you just have the scan recently?


----------



## Lady-K

Anomaly scan this morning. All looking healthy - phew!

I caved. Lucy's going to be having a little

Spoiler
sister!

 



Attached Files:







20 week scan 09.06.12.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fifi-folle

Congrats on the :pink: bumps!

12 :pink:
5 :blue:
2 :yellow:


----------



## cheshire

Congratulations Lady-K. I'm sure I will cave too, so glad not to be the only one!!

Scans next week might be bringing in some more blue bumps!!


----------



## Feanorous

Morning everyone :)

Congrats lady K - so exciting. Are you pleased to have another princess?

We had a private gender scan yesterday morning and we definitely have a little girl on our hands. I feel so relieved to know properly now..

Yesterday I also did an inventory of all the clothes I have bought so far and for some reason I have a ton of stuff for 3-6 months and not much at all for newborn! lol. 
We still have a lot to get but it's hard to know when the best time is to get more of it. Also, in the shops now is mostly summer clothes and we are having babies in winter!

xx


----------



## Leikela

cheshire said:


> Leikela when is the scan?

Hi Cheshire! My scan is this coming Thursday on 6/14/12. Hubby will be with me and we are very excited! I was supposed to have it last Thursday but Hubby was out of town for work. :( The waiting has been killing me but it's almost here! :)



Lady-K said:


> Anomaly scan this morning. All looking healthy - phew!
> 
> I caved. Lucy's going to be having a little
> 
> Spoiler
> sister!

Aw, congrats Lady-K! A little girl, huh? Nice! I must say I am leaning towards wanting a girl but I will be happy with whatever they tell me! :)


----------



## cheshire

Leikela said:


> Hi Cheshire! My scan is this coming Thursday on 6/14/12. Hubby will be with me and we are very excited! I was supposed to have it last Thursday but Hubby was out of town for work. :( The waiting has been killing me but it's almost here! :)
> 
> Aw, congrats Lady-K! A little girl, huh? Nice! I must say I am leaning towards wanting a girl but I will be happy with whatever they tell me! :)

Same day as mine!! Can't believe the week has finally come, so exciting! My husband is supposed to be meeting me at the hospital, he is working on the other side of London and somehow thinks he can make it for his lunch hour!! Not a chance, so I am worried that he will miss it and not believe me if the gender cannot be seen :)

Who else has scans next week?


----------



## maidelyn

ME!!!!!!!!!! :D

Tuesday morning so presuming the unit isn't running ridiculously late as usual in about 38hours I shall know whether my cut price purchase of a blue pebble carseat was a premonition or not!! (I go on the theory I'll happy have a little girl wear blue so she can sit in a blue carseat if not!)


----------



## Leikela

cheshire said:


> Same day as mine!! Can't believe the week has finally come, so exciting! My husband is supposed to be meeting me at the hospital, he is working on the other side of London and somehow thinks he can make it for his lunch hour!! Not a chance, so I am worried that he will miss it and not believe me if the gender cannot be seen :)
> 
> Who else has scans next week?

Same day? Awesome! I hope your husband is able to make it in time though! Does he want to remain team yellow or is it more you?


----------



## lindblum

Feanorous - probably best not to get too many nb clothes, my first grew out of hers in two weeks and my second child went straight into 0-3 months x


yay im 20 weeks today, got my scan on Wednesday. Hubby wants to know the gender this time, I wasn't going to find out but we didn't know for the first two so will let him have his way :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Oooh lots of scans this week, excited for you all. Seems like ages since our scan! DH won't let me buy any pink things yet though, he wants to wait and see what his sister is passing on from her girls :( spoil sport!


----------



## dizzydoll

Congrats on your wee girly lady-k :D

My scan is at 2.30 today (realistically I don't expect to be seen before 4 haha stupid clinic wait times) So excited to see munchkin again and really hope I can stay team yellow haha :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Oh and can I get honest opinions on our chosen name, we're thinking Cassandra (Cassie) H. With either middle name Arya (DHs choice) or mine Ann (it was my granny's name and both my Mum's and my middle name). I think Cassandra Ann H. sounds way better than Cassandra Arya H. Even Cassie goes better with Ann than Arya imo. Any opinions?


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw I love the names :) I think Cassandra Ann does go better than Cassandra Arya although Arya is a really pretty name :)


----------



## maidelyn

I like Arya but then I loved that character in Game of thrones - is OH a fan or does Arya come from elsewhere?


----------



## fifi-folle

Yep, that and there was a character in Eragon too. Our son is Cameron Arran H. and DH and I both have middle names beginning with A so plan to keep that tradition. 
Thanks girls x


----------



## dizzydoll

Scan went great managed to stay team yellow :)

Spoiler
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y141/evillilsheep/2012-06-11183207.jpg

Apparently my placenta is a bit low so she wants me to come back for another scan at 32 weeks and I'm being referred to a foetal heart specialist for a more detailed heart scan because of OH's medical history. So I've a few more scans to stay strong for haha :) I hadn't expected to have any more scans at all!


----------



## Lady-K

Well done for staying Team Yellow Dizzy!. I loved being yellow for Lucy. I loved that surprise. 

This time though, it was just a case of "Do I keep all the pink clothes or not?"

Looking forward to hearing about 32 week scan - wonder what you get to see? Hope you get photos.


----------



## Feanorous

Great willpower dizzy! :)

How is everyone's bump coming along? I feel like there really isn't much difference in the last few weeks- not sure its growing!
Anyone have stretchmarks yet? So far I'm ok but i do think ill get them. I got them as a teenager on my hips, but they are small silvery ones. My skin is starting to get a bit itchy as well on my tummy...

Xxx


----------



## dizzydoll

I don't think my bump is getting bigger the last few weeks but people that I've only seen once a week or less have said I have :)
I take a weekly bump pic and post to my journal, will be taking one tomorrow for 21 weeks :)
I've not gotten any stretch marks on my belly yet but I think I've gotten some on my boobs on the underneath part. :( Really angry red looking lines. I've started getting good with the bio oil again so hopefully they'll fade.


----------



## cheshire

Fifi, I love both names but I agree Ann is better, it flows beautifully with Cassandra.

maidelyn can't wait for an update tomorrow!

Leikela my husband is the one who cannot cope with staying yellow, I secretly hope the baby hides from us!!

lindblum I would have agreed with you on the baby clothes thing before I had my third! But he was 3 Ibs lighter than his 8Ibs 13oz brother, no explanation and he is now taller than his brother at that age, but he was in newborn for 2 months!! Those 3rd babies love to throw you ;) 

Well done for staying yellow Dizzy, I loved being yellow, so exciting. Hopefully on the 32 week scan the baby will be so big you will only see parts on the screen and won't get a sneak peak!

Fearonous, I got stretch marks with my first and sadly not until I was about 38 weeks :(, really thought I'd got away with it! Luckily he was my biggest baby so on the plus side I got no more with each pregnancy.


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats on all the pinks ladies!!! Hopefully we'll see some blues soon to even it out a little. :haha:

Fifi - I like Cassandra Ann better, but honestly preferred it spelled Anne.

I didn't get any stretch marks with my first, so hoping to avoid them this time as well. FX'd! I went from not much to totally "popping" a couple weeks ago, but I don't think I've grown much since. I'm feeling that low achy feeling lately, so thinking a growth spurt might be coming soon. Oh boy! :flower:

Can't wait to hear how everyone else is doing after their scans this week; so exciting that we have so many!!! GL ladies!!


----------



## fifi-folle

It'll be Ann as that's the way it has been spelled in my family for 3 generations so far, hopefully we'll make it 4 generations if I can convince DH!

I've definitely had a growth spurt in the past fortnight, bump is much bigger! Need to take another bump pic, not taken one since 17 wks. My bump is measuring a week ahead but then it is less than a year since I had DS.


----------



## Leikela

fifi-folle said:


> Oh and can I get honest opinions on our chosen name, we're thinking Cassandra (Cassie) H. With either middle name Arya (DHs choice) or mine Ann (it was my granny's name and both my Mum's and my middle name). I think Cassandra Ann H. sounds way better than Cassandra Arya H. Even Cassie goes better with Ann than Arya imo. Any opinions?

Cassandra Ann is my vote! Very beautiful! :)



Feanorous said:


> How is everyone's bump coming along? I feel like there really isn't much difference in the last few weeks- not sure its growing! Anyone have stretchmarks yet? So far I'm ok but i do think ill get them. I got them as a teenager on my hips, but they are small silvery ones. My skin is starting to get a bit itchy as well on my tummy...Xxx

I have really popped out these past few weeks! I find that my because I am sticking out further, I am tugging at my shirts to pull them down more. LOL Also yesterday, I was squeezing by husband and smacked my bump on the chair not even aware that it was sticking out that much! I really feels "heavy" in there now.

Oh and I do have small stretch marks but had them before anyway from being overweight and then losing 50 pounds before my BFP. I did notice some new red ones around my boobs though. My boobs are growing out of control. Ugh! I just bought a Playtex 18 Hour Full Figure Bra to strap them in there and it works! LOL



cheshire said:


> Leikela my husband is the one who cannot cope with staying yellow, I secretly hope the baby hides from us!!

Hahaha Aw! Your intuition is telling you it's a girl, right? Hubby is very excited to find out, as am I. Just tonight he goes, "Only 3 more days until we find out!" :)


----------



## cheshire

Leikela said:


> Hahaha Aw! Your intuition is telling you it's a girl, right? Hubby is very excited to find out, as am I. Just tonight he goes, "Only 3 more days until we find out!" :)

My intuition is not great for this one, I am thinking girl because the scan pictures of my daughter and this baby are so similar (not like my boys) and my dreams. I am leaning towards girl and all the guesses have been girl BUT I am still not as sure as I was with the others. I bet yours is a boy! But you are thinking girl too right? Maybe one of us will up the blue side of this thread :)

It's Tuesday morning now, so only two more sleeps :happydance:


----------



## Flutterly

I think Cassandra Ann is beautiful! The other one is a bit of a mouthful! 

I'm just back from my midwife appointment (had it early as we're off on holiday tomorrow!). All is fine, baby's heart was beating like a goodun and everything with me is fine :D All happy and healthy! 

I don't seem to have gained any stretchmarks that weren't already there (damn all those years of growing hips and losing hips hehe!). Bump is still growing nicely, I am measuring spot on and can no longer see my feet if I stand up straight hehe!!


----------



## maidelyn

*sigh* still team yellow here - little darling was in the wrong position for heart and spine so I have to go back in 3weeks.... not impressed! Nice face pic though (for free for a change!) and the skull looks quite rounded so maybe a girl?
 



Attached Files:







baby 512.jpg
File size: 122.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw such a cute scan pic hun :) Hope bubs behaves for the next scan haha :)


----------



## Feanorous

maidelyn said:


> *sigh* still team yellow here - little darling was in the wrong position for heart and spine so I have to go back in 3weeks.... not impressed! Nice face pic though (for free for a change!) and the skull looks quite rounded so maybe a girl?

Ahh sorry, I know how frustrating that is! I think it looks very to my scan pic and we are having a girl :)

x


----------



## fifi-folle

maidelyn said:


> *sigh* still team yellow here - little darling was in the wrong position for heart and spine so I have to go back in 3weeks.... not impressed! Nice face pic though (for free for a change!) and the skull looks quite rounded so maybe a girl?

Maidelyn I can't seem to see you on the front page, when's your due date and I'll add you?

Thanks for the input on DD's name!


----------



## maidelyn

28th October Fifi, ages to go yet........

I love the name Cassandra btw, always wanted to call my daughter Cassandra (Cassie for short) but OH hates it :( still I don't mind the name he wants if baby is a girl (Angharad) but I never would have chosen it!


----------



## fifi-folle

Added you to the front page. That's a name I've never come across, where's it from (and how do you say it?) It was DH who chose Cassandra, I chose our son's name. We had a boy and girl name last time as we didn't find out the sex last time, so we had girl's name left over (no boy's name so just as well it's a girl!)


----------



## Leikela

cheshire said:


> My intuition is not great for this one, I am thinking girl because the scan pictures of my daughter and this baby are so similar (not like my boys) and my dreams. I am leaning towards girl and all the guesses have been girl BUT I am still not as sure as I was with the others. I bet yours is a boy! But you are thinking girl too right? Maybe one of us will up the blue side of this thread :)
> 
> It's Tuesday morning now, so only two more sleeps :happydance:

I don't have any intuition on what I am having either. I did have a dream once that it was a boy though. I am thinking girl only because I am carrying high. At 21 weeks, my uterus is already above my navel. I could be wrong though! Most people that I meet say boy! And yes, between the two of us, there is a 50/50 chance we will be team blue! :)

Yes! Only two more sleeps! WHOO HOO! I am so excited! :thumbup:


----------



## maidelyn

fifi-folle said:


> Added you to the front page. That's a name I've never come across, where's it from (and how do you say it?) It was DH who chose Cassandra, I chose our son's name. We had a boy and girl name last time as we didn't find out the sex last time, so we had girl's name left over (no boy's name so just as well it's a girl!)

It's welsh (as is OH) and is pronounced by normal people as ann-harad from the welsh for beloved (I'd call her harry for short) if you're welsh add about half a pint of phlegm into the middle and scowl at anyone who doesn't pronounce it like that.....


----------



## cheshire

Put me down for :blue: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

House full of boys!!


----------



## fifi-folle

6 :blue:
12 :pink:
5 :yellow:


----------



## Leikela

I am team GIRL! :pink:

I am very excited! :) Kinda what I preferred. Hubby is happy too!


----------



## Leikela

cheshire said:


> Put me down for :blue: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> House full of boys!!

Congrats Chesire!! :)


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats on your little man Cheshire!!! 

And congrats to Leikela on your little girl!!! :happydance:

So exciting that we're all at that point where we know what we're having (or choosing not to), but it just means our little ones are getting closer to joining us. :flower:


----------



## maidelyn

Congrats Cheshire! :flower:


----------



## dizzydoll

Yeah I think at this point everyone has passed the half way mark and some ladies will be approaching v-day :)
It's mad seeing how quickly it all goes by!!


----------



## fifi-folle

v day for me today


----------



## Feanorous

Leikela said:


> I am team GIRL! :pink:
> 
> I am very excited! :) Kinda what I preferred. Hubby is happy too!

Yay! I guessed right, your scan looked a lot like mine!

Congrats to Cheshire too, team blue is getting there :)

x


----------



## dizzydoll

fifi-folle said:


> v day for me today

Aw yay :)


----------



## cheshire

Leikela said:


> I am team GIRL! :pink:
> 
> I am very excited! :) Kinda what I preferred. Hubby is happy too!

:happydance::happydance: Congratulations! 



fifi-folle said:


> v day for me today

Brilliant (now I know what it is :rofl: !!) I was all taken up with the scan and now I am sort of feeling like a child on boxing day, silly I know. 20 more weeks just feels sooooooo long. Now I can break it up with V day marker, and then 28 week appointment.

As soon as we found out it's a boy the name Lucas came and stuck, but now we have to think of a middle name, I like the sound of Lucas Christopher. DH is not bothered about middle names and I usually have to come up with one on my own, always have a very English name, probably why he is not bothered :)! The other middles are Edward (which is actually DH's name), Grace and Alexander, so keeping old fashioned theme.


----------



## mellllly

Sorry I have been MIA lately, had our scan then it was our anniversary and then we went on holiday so now back and attempting to catch up with everything!!

TEAM BLUE HERE :blue: so I will have 2 boys with 13 months between them and Sophie of course :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Congrats on :blue: melllly

Like the name Lucas, it's not too common but also not weird (my two requirements for choosing a name! Well that and no negative associations with children I've worked with!! :lol:)

7 :blue:
13 :pink:
5 :yellow:


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats Mellly!! :happydance:

Lucas is a cute name Cheshire, and I'm fond of Christopher since it's DHs middle name as well. 

Anyone else coming up with names yet??


----------



## Leikela

Feanorous said:


> Yay! I guessed right, your scan looked a lot like mine!

Thanks and yes, you were right! :)



cheshire said:


> :happydance::happydance: Congratulations!
> 
> As soon as we found out it's a boy the name Lucas came and stuck, but now we have to think of a middle name, I like the sound of Lucas Christopher. DH is not bothered about middle names and I usually have to come up with one on my own, always have a very English name, probably why he is not bothered :)! The other middles are Edward (which is actually DH's name), Grace and Alexander, so keeping old fashioned theme.

Thank you! :) Also, I love the name Lucas! A friend had a baby boy on June 5th and named him Lucas. Lucas Christopher has a nice ring to it!



fifi-folle said:


> v day for me today

Congrats! :)




mellllly said:


> Sorry I have been MIA lately, had our scan then it was our anniversary and then we went on holiday so now back and attempting to catch up with everything!!
> 
> TEAM BLUE HERE :blue: so I will have 2 boys with 13 months between them and Sophie of course :)

Congrats on being team blue!



annabelle29 said:


> Anyone else coming up with names yet??

Hubby and I had ours picked out already. We aren't telling anyone except close family. But I will tell all of you! We are naming our baby girl Kayla Josephine. My husband wants to spell it "Keila" though. What are all your thoughts? Kayla or Keila?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

No offence to your hubby but spelt like that I'd mistake it for K-eye-la. I like Kayla, very cute and girly. What are you thinking of the spelling?


----------



## cheshire

Congratulations mellllly!!

I really like Kayla, I would say Keila it as 'Key-la' or 'Key-Eye-La'. I have a feeling Kayla and Keila are two different names. 

Kayla Josephine is beautiful.


----------



## Feanorous

I like it spelt Kayla too :)
My DH actually really likes that name too, but I have always liked the name Isla. Although it is getting very popular here now. I have liked it since a teenager!

We have quite a few that we like, I have no idea how we will narrow it down! I think Farrah is a front runner maybe.

x


----------



## fifi-folle

I wouldn't pronounce Keila the same as Kayla. Kayla is a nice name :)

Isla is a pretty name, my niece is called Ayla which sounds the same as Isla but is a bit different (It's a Turkish name, she has a Scottish Mum and a Turkish Dad).


----------



## dizzydoll

We have some names picked out already but we've agreed not to share them with anyone til bubs is born :)


----------



## fifi-folle

How are people's bumps progressing?
Here's mine at 24+1
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7077/7189990853_01f05dd365.jpg


----------



## Leikela

Hopeful42nd said:


> No offence to your hubby but spelt like that I'd mistake it for K-eye-la. I like Kayla, very cute and girly. What are you thinking of the spelling?

I agree Hopeful! I am afraid with it spelt "Keila" people will pronounce it wrong. I am leaning towards Kayla. :)



cheshire said:


> I really like Kayla, I would say Keila it as 'Key-la' or 'Key-Eye-La'. I have a feeling Kayla and Keila are two different names.
> 
> Kayla Josephine is beautiful.

I agree Cheshire! The pronunciation is what bothers me. I definitely liking the spelling Kayla better. And thanks! Josephine was my Grandmother's name. :)



Feanorous said:


> I like it spelt Kayla too :)
> My DH actually really likes that name too, but I have always liked the name Isla. Although it is getting very popular here now. I have liked it since a teenager!
> 
> We have quite a few that we like, I have no idea how we will narrow it down! I think Farrah is a front runner maybe.x

I like Isla! That is beautiful! Farrah is nice too but when I hear Isla it reminds me of a beautiful island. :) 



fifi-folle said:


> I wouldn't pronounce Keila the same as Kayla. Kayla is a nice name :)

Thanks Fifi! I agree with the spelling. Most likely we will keep it Kayla. :) Oh and I love your bump picture! I will post one of mine soon!

And to all, thanks for the feedback on the spelling of the name! I will rest easy now knowing that Kayla is probably the better choice. Thanks!! :)


----------



## cheshire

Isla is a lovely name, one of my favourites. My friend recently had a baby girl and called her Isla. Ayla, is very pretty. I am restricted on names having married a foreigner :winkwink:

I love your bump picture Fifi, love your top as well!:thumbup:


----------



## fifi-folle

Thank you, it's preloved from another forum FSOT board (Natural Mamas). It's a H&M tunic/dress. Most of my maternity clothes are borrowed from my friend but as I borrowed them last year too I am a bit fed up of them all so trying to add to my maternity wardrobe cheaply!


----------



## Feanorous

Ohhh you are all giving me more fuel for the name Isla, I really do love it :)

Has anyone started getting braxton hicks? I THINK I may have had them today 2 or 3 times but as I've never been this far pregnant before I have no idea. 
They last for maybe 20-30 second and it kinda hurts! :(
It feel like its more towards the sides of the bump towards the bottom but not that low down...
Or it could just be trapped wind lol. 

x


----------



## Feanorous

fifi-folle said:


> How are people's bumps progressing?
> Here's mine at 24+1
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7077/7189990853_01f05dd365.jpg

Wow bump is looking great Fifi :)

I'll post a pic of mine later on as I just took one today. I think I have had a bit of a growth spurt this past week...
x


----------



## Feanorous

Here's my bump...23 weeks tomorrow. Sorry it's a naked bump, for some reason that's how I started taking them :)

Does it look about on track to you guys, or big/small? I have no clue!

https://img171.imageshack.us/img171/674/imag0796.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cheshire

Great picture Feanorous. I'd say bump looks on track (hope no one says big because mine is about the same size and I am a few weeks behind you!!).

Maternity clothes are annoying, especially when summer doesn't seem to know if it's coming or going. The sewing class I signed up for a few weeks ago has been fantastic, I am about to make my first maternity top!! I always get so fed up with maternity clothes by the end, this time I have a few flowy tops that I'm hoping will see me to the end, because I hate that restriction when nothing fits :(

Father's day today, 6 year old has just woken up and requested that I go and help her put lipstick on her sleeping dad! Don't think that's quite what he would have had in mind for celebration!! :haha:

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## dizzydoll

My bump at 21+1 :)
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y141/evillilsheep/2012-06-13091854.jpg

Lovely bumps ladies :)


----------



## lindblum

Lovely bumps ladies!

heres mine at 20 weeks:
 



Attached Files:







20120611_005_20.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## fifi-folle

Lovely bumps ladies! I don't think there's a right/wrong size, I know a girl who is weeks ahead of me and you'd hardlly tell she was pregnant, but she's also a lot taller than I am, so baby has room to grow upwards before outwards!


----------



## RussianDoll

Mine seems to be just a little bigger than these and I'm 22+6 weeks :) Though, I'm sure it hasn't grown since 18 weeks - probably because I see it every day! I've also been showing obviously since about 13 weeks (first baby).


----------



## mel9996

my bump at 23wks
 



Attached Files:







23wks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Feanorous

Morning girls

I need your advice! All weekend Ive been having backache and pain low down, especially after having a wee! I had a UTI at around 8-10 weeks so I am just wondering If I may have another one. Anyway, been a nightmare trying to get through to my doctors or midwife this morning. Community midwife doesnt have an appointment until 27th June and then docs said 29th June! I then explained that if I do have a UTI it can be bad if left untreated. I finally got an appointment for this Wed morning. Do you think thats ok or should I insist on seeing someone today?
I am sure its fine, it might even be nothingjust hard to not worry about these things &#61514;

Hope everyone else is good?
xx


----------



## fifi-folle

With a UTI I would want it dealt with sooner. Can you perhaps get a telephone consultation with a GP? That's sometimes a way to get in sooner. Or my practice does urgent appointments but you have to go through a telephone triage system with the practice nurse but given you are pregnant I would have thought they would want to get this dealt with sooner. Does it hurt when/after you wee?
If you really can't get an appt sooner, try and keep REALLY well hydrated and maybe get some cranberry capsules or drink cranberry juice as it's good at flushing out your urniary system.

I am really fed up today. Insomnia is slowly killing me, especially when my son decides that 530am is an appropriate wake up time. Even if we nap later in the day it's not the same. I feel like such a bad mummy to him. I get so grumpy, try not to let it show to him so instead DH gets it even though it's not his fault (other than him saying "No, it'll be ok, we don't need to use a condom!" He isn't getting any 'til he agrees to the snip!!! I do not want to be pregnant again! yep, I'm being a total cow at the minute!)


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Feanorous hope you get seen soon! It's so bad that they have no appointments to give! :(

Fifi sorry to hear you're having trouble sleeping :( I've been finding it hard to sleep this past week too but I think it's more having a lot going on in my head than anything else. I have no energy for anything this week!


----------



## maidelyn

Yeah I'd push for a telephone consultation or go to the hospital if necessary - I guess you don't want to be taking antibiotics unless you really need them though....

I haven't been sleeping well the last few nights, I'm really conscious about waking up to change positions now.

I'm getting a bit freaked out by not feeling any movement yet - baby was fine, good size and all at last week's scan but was sitting very low in my pelvis and I had an op about a month ago which resulted in a horizontal scar like a c-section so I haven't got much feeling plus I'm fat and have an anterior placenta. I'm presuming the combination of low baby, lack of feeling and placenta position is the reason I'm not feeling anything but it's niggling at me constantly....
Is there anyone else who hasn't felt baby yet?


----------



## annabelle29

Okay, I'm playing catch up here.

Leikela - Kayla is adorable and I've always thought Josephine was a beautiful old fashioned name. I prefer Kayla spelling also.

Whoever said Isla, that is super cute also. Makes me think of the actress Isla Fisher, if anyone's ever seen Wedding Crashers, she's the adorable red head in it.

Super cute baby bumps girls!! I love seeing our changing shapes. I'll try to post a pic of mine, but I'd say it's pretty close to yours Mel. :flower:


----------



## Leikela

maidelyn said:


> I'm getting a bit freaked out by not feeling any movement yet - baby was fine, good size and all at last week's scan but was sitting very low in my pelvis and I had an op about a month ago which resulted in a horizontal scar like a c-section so I haven't got much feeling plus I'm fat and have an anterior placenta. I'm presuming the combination of low baby, lack of feeling and placenta position is the reason I'm not feeling anything but it's niggling at me constantly....
> Is there anyone else who hasn't felt baby yet?

I have only started feeling baby in the last 2 weeks and even then, they are fleeting moments. It can almost be mistaken for gas or tummy rumblings. Only the past week, have I felt an actual "kick" which cannot be mistaken for anything else! I feel them maybe only 1-2 times a day so not frequently. My OBGYN said that it is common not to feel a lot of movement until about 25 weeks.

The fact that you have an anterior placenta and are carrying low will definitely make it harder for you to feel baby! I wouldn't worry!



annabelle29 said:


> Leikela - Kayla is adorable and I've always thought Josephine was a beautiful old fashioned name. I prefer Kayla spelling also.

Thanks so much Annabelle! :)


----------



## cheshire

Great bump pictures



Feanorous said:


> Morning girls
> I need your advice! All weekend Ive been having backache and pain low down, especially after having a wee! I had a UTI at around 8-10 weeks so I am just wondering If I may have another one. Anyway, been a nightmare trying to get through to my doctors or midwife this morning. Community midwife doesnt have an appointment until 27th June and then docs said 29th June! I then explained that if I do have a UTI it can be bad if left untreated. I finally got an appointment for this Wed morning. Do you think thats ok or should I insist on seeing someone today?
> I am sure its fine, it might even be nothingjust hard to not worry about these things &#61514;
> 
> Hope everyone else is good?
> xx

Hope you get seen soon, does your surgery have drop in sessions at any time? Or a phone consultation as Fifi mentioned? It might be worth being a little forceful with them. Hopefully you will get it sorted tomorrow morning if not and hope it's not a UTI.



fifi-folle said:


> I am really fed up today. Insomnia is slowly killing me, especially when my son decides that 530am is an appropriate wake up time. Even if we nap later in the day it's not the same. I feel like such a bad mummy to him. I get so grumpy, try not to let it show to him so instead DH gets it even though it's not his fault (other than him saying "No, it'll be ok, we don't need to use a condom!" He isn't getting any 'til he agrees to the snip!!! I do not want to be pregnant again! yep, I'm being a total cow at the minute!)

I feel your pain, I am shattered now but cannot sleep well and have nightmares on top. My 2 1/2 year old is pretty much rejecting naps now unless he burns himself out all morning, he is like lightening mcqueen on speed (actually that is who he thinks he is at the moment) so that is pretty much impossible. Unfortunately DH is getting the brunt of my foulness, I totally flipped on Sunday (father's day as well) :blush:, I felt awful about it later! Luckily with this being my 4th pregnancy it's all water off a ducks back for him, even my 8 year old has a 'here we go again' attitude!



maidelyn said:


> I haven't been sleeping well the last few nights, I'm really conscious about waking up to change positions now.
> 
> I'm getting a bit freaked out by not feeling any movement yet - baby was fine, good size and all at last week's scan but was sitting very low in my pelvis and I had an op about a month ago which resulted in a horizontal scar like a c-section so I haven't got much feeling plus I'm fat and have an anterior placenta. I'm presuming the combination of low baby, lack of feeling and placenta position is the reason I'm not feeling anything but it's niggling at me constantly....
> Is there anyone else who hasn't felt baby yet?

Not with this one but with the last two, they were hard to feel, certainly no where near energetic at this stage. Funnily it didn't seem to give any indication of their level of energy as they are both super energetic children. So I think it is 100% to do with position of placenta, baby and your level of activity. If your baby is rocked to sleep most of the time, and only giving little flutters of the hand or foot then you will barely feel them, with the other things you described it would be understandable to feel less.


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Ladies, i havent posted on this thread for a while. I hope you are all progressing nicely!!

I love the name Isla too. I think we are going to go for Darcey for our little girlie. 

Despite my placenta being at the front where her body is her feet are clearly not padded by it and OMG can this little girl kick. The last two nights she has hurt me with them!!

OH finally got to feel her kick last night, which was very special for him. x


----------



## fifi-folle

Miss Broody said:


> Hi Ladies, i havent posted on this thread for a while. I hope you are all progressing nicely!!
> 
> I love the name Isla too. I think we are going to go for Darcey for our little girlie.
> 
> Despite my placenta being at the front where her body is her feet are clearly not padded by it and OMG can this little girl kick. The last two nights she has hurt me with them!!
> 
> OH finally got to feel her kick last night, which was very special for him. x

Hi Miss Broody! Would you like me to add you to the front page. Just let me know your due date. Add to the :pink: domination in this thread!


----------



## Lady-K

Hello All!

Playing catch up too, been so busy with work but finally got a day off where I haven't got anything pressing to do. Hurrah!

Hope all are well. Saw baby girl moving my belly about in the bath last night. Was funny. Don't worry those not feeling movement - anterior placenta plays a huge part in that. 




fifi-folle said:


> Like the name Lucas, it's not too common but also not weird (my two requirements for choosing a name! Well that and no negative associations with children I've worked with!! :lol:)

Oh my gosh, NAMES! It took us 8 months 3 weeks to come up with Lucy. I have crazy criteria too. Work in a secondary school so can't be same as any of the naughties I teach. I want it not to be too popular but not too weird, same as you fifi-folle. It needs also not to be too difficult to spell. And now I've got Luc*y* I don't want anything ending in 'y' or 'ie' as I think together it sounds too whiney.

Have shortlisted Layla or Nina. We prefer Layla but it slips into dangerous "How do you spell that?" territory and is also the same initial as Lucy (teenage "She opened my private love letter!!" issues) and also it means "Dark beauty" or "Born in the night" so is quite specific.#

We've also got quite a masculine surname (Gerrard) so a first name needs to feminine enough to counteract that, and not have too many (any) 'r's in it also.

(I know, I know, I'm crazy. Girls names are tough for me!)


----------



## Twinkie210

Layla is my girl name ;) I am not sure I will ever get to use it since I am baking DS #2 and DH is insisting we are done after two :( We'll see though.

I like "L" names and our last name begins with an "L" too so my boys have major alliteration in their names. DS's name is Logan and this one is going to be Liam.


----------



## cheshire

Lady-K I like Nina. You don't hear it very often. Layla is very pretty and feminine though! 

Names are hard, we are trying to think of a middle name and all DH has contributed so far is Robinson, Royce and SMITH??? When I said English/British, I didn't mean surnames and cars!! I think I like it better when he just comments, rather than suggests. We may have got somewhere with Lucas Owen or back to Lucas Christopher. I'll just work on him for a few more months :winkwink:

I am having a little issue this morning and sorry for ranting here but so many people have asked if I found out what I was having and when I said boy they don't say 'congratulations' instead they ask if that is OK :saywhat: so many people have said things like 'oh is that your 4th boy?' or 'what do you have already, 3 boys?' even one of the mothers at the school said that and she sees me and my daughter everyday! I am getting a little fed up with it. Even if I had only boys, why not just say congratulations and mind their own business? I know it's just pregnancy hormones but it is really getting to me!


----------



## annabelle29

Lady K - I LOVE Layla!! That would've been my girl name if my last name didn't have so many dang l's in it to make it too much a mouthful. :haha:

Cheshire - I don't know why people would say that!?! You have both already, but even if you didn't, who cares? A congratulations is much more appropriate. Pregnancy hormones are getting the best of me lately too though! I'm snippy about everything! :growlmad: In this instance, I don't think it's hormones. 

Oh, and our girl name is Audrey Priscilla. :flower: I've loved Audrey Hepburn for as long as I can remember, so it's been my fave girl name for years. Priscilla is hubby's mom and grandma's name, but it sounds nice together I think.


----------



## Flutterly

Hi all!!

Landed back in the uk at 4am and just woken from a sleep! It's hard not to spend the whole day sleeping but I'll regret it if I do!!

Turkey was amazing but so so hot! They had July weather in June so it averaged about 38-39 degrees each day! Much of our time was spent by the pool under an umbrella in the shade lol!! 

Have I missed anything?? How is everyone?? I'm 25+2 now and have noticed another massive growth spurt this week! Bumpy picture below!!

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/loobielis/09a619b3.jpg


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw some lovely names ladies! :)
I can't wait to share ours haha :) Promised my OH we could keep them between us two til LO is born :)

ETA: Fab bump pic hun!!


----------



## Lady-K

Welcome back. You could've brought the sun with you.It's gone a.w.o.l. Superb bump pic! x x


----------



## cheshire

Great bump picture Flutterly, and what weather to come back to!!

Thanks annabelle, I had a major meltdown and think it was what was needed for me to come out of a hormone schlump. Feeling much better now and not getting annoyed by anyone :)

I will try and take a bump picture, I need to clean toddler prints off the mirror first!


----------



## dizzydoll

I have a rotten pain in my side since yesterday evening :( Going to the docs this afternoon to get checked out. Anyone else had similar? Just below my ribs on my left feels kinda like the pain you get if you've held in a wee for too long. :haha: Only way I can think to describe it. Constant dull ache and when I move its stabby :(

Hope everyone else is doing well! Onto another weekend bringing us closer to our wee ones!! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

my guess is growing pains, my bump has been really achey the past few days :( Might be cause my son keeps bouncing on it though :lol:


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha that might have something to do with it :) He must be eager to play with baby :)
I'm hoping it's something simple like my uterus stretching and shoving against my ribs.
I get a weird popping/grinding feeling from that side when I move sometimes too.


----------



## fifi-folle

better to get these things checked :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Yep exactly otherwise I'd spend the weekend worrying!


----------



## DeffleeMe

Hello All:hugs: just checking in looks like you are all doing good:thumbup: I had a scan yeasterday :happydance: All is looking great and still having a girl :haha: I kept having this dream that our Mya Grace turned out to be a Trevor Eugene:blush: and we have wall to wall pink at home :haha: so it was good to hear its still a GIRL!!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha that's one of the reasons I'd rather be team yellow :haha: I'd be so afraid that there was a mistake lol :)


----------



## fifi-folle

How did you get on at the docs Dizzy?


----------



## dizzydoll

Silly me forgot to update haha :)
There's some protein in my urine so he's sent some off for testing and told me to come home drink loads of fluids to try flush my system and get loads of rest so I've been chilling out in bed since 7pm last night haha :) I've a few bits on tomorrow so want to make the most of being able to rest all day today!
I'm very bored though haha :)


----------



## Leikela

Glad to hear all you ladies are doing well! I haven't been on in a few days. 

Chesire- I have no idea why people would say that. People are so judgmental sometimes and just rude! Who cares about the gender? As long as your baby is healthy! :)

Great bump pic flutterfly! 

I am really starting to feel baby girl more and more often. Just today while resting my arm on my stomach I felt the kick inside and on my arm! Crazy feeling! LOL


----------



## maidelyn

I'm still not feeling kicks n stuff but keep having weird feelings in my tummy a bit like churning stomach/seasick so I guess that's baby moving - maybe the operation damaged my nerves more than usual or something.

OH is doing my head in at the moment - he's building a cot from scratch which is awesome but is starting to get pouty about using a moses basket in the bedroom for too long. Keeps saying what's the point in all the effort if I'm going to say the baby can't use it for months :dohh: *sigh*


----------



## maidelyn

OMG nearly just died laughing, someone just posted up whether they should do a 3hr journey by car at 32 weeks.... I do a 3-3.5hr drive to Swindon twice a week and am planning on doing so until I'm about 35-36wks!! :haha:


----------



## fifi-folle

maidelyn said:


> OMG nearly just died laughing, someone just posted up whether they should do a 3hr journey by car at 32 weeks.... I do a 3-3.5hr drive to Swindon twice a week and am planning on doing so until I'm about 35-36wks!! :haha:

My only problem would be fitting in enough toilet stops! :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

cheshire said:


> Lady-K I like Nina. You don't hear it very often. Layla is very pretty and feminine though!
> 
> Names are hard, we are trying to think of a middle name and all DH has contributed so far is Robinson, Royce and SMITH??? When I said English/British, I didn't mean surnames and cars!! I think I like it better when he just comments, rather than suggests. We may have got somewhere with Lucas Owen or back to Lucas Christopher. I'll just work on him for a few more months :winkwink:
> 
> I am having a little issue this morning and sorry for ranting here but so many people have asked if I found out what I was having and when I said boy they don't say 'congratulations' instead they ask if that is OK :saywhat: so many people have said things like 'oh is that your 4th boy?' or 'what do you have already, 3 boys?' even one of the mothers at the school said that and she sees me and my daughter everyday! I am getting a little fed up with it. Even if I had only boys, why not just say congratulations and mind their own business? I know it's just pregnancy hormones but it is really getting to me!

My cousin did something like this to me the other day. We saw her at a store and she starts asking me if I was hoping for a girl this time. I said a healthy baby is what I want, but really why would you ask this? I mean I can't change the baby's gender and it is not like I don't want this baby because he is a boy! He is my son and I love him no matter what! People just say stupid things.


----------



## maidelyn

fifi-folle said:


> My only problem would be fitting in enough toilet stops! :haha:

Tell me about it! I had to stop twice on the way back friday and was busting again when I got home!!!


----------



## mel9996

Madalynn"s Room cant wait for her to get here and Abigayle's new big girl room! she loves it!!
 



Attached Files:







abbysroom.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 15









madalynns room.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## cheshire

Thanks for the kind words everyone, I think it was my hormones up to their tricks as I have been biting people's heads off all weekend. Not helped by a headcold :) feeling better now and seeing things with more light!!:blush:

The rooms are beautiful Mel! 

My little dude is really active, very like his oldest brother. My middle two were no where near as active as this at this stage. We can see him moving from the outside now, my stomach did a shift and made me son laugh. We joke now that he is Tomas' double and might come on his 9th Birthday which is on 14th October. Would be odd to end my childbearing years on the same day I started them 9 years earlier! 

Maidelyn that is quite funny about someone worrying about driving. I am driving to France at 30 weeks!! We are not staying too long but just wanted to give the children a little holiday. My husband has never braved driving on the left and is especially against driving a British car on the other side of the road, so I have to do the driving. 

Hopefully we won't have too many pee stops, don't fancy my chances with a squatter toilet :haha:


----------



## Flutterly

Aww Mel your rooms are beautiful. I wish I had a room to decorate although I guess it's quite nice not to have that to worry about yet!

I need to pee all the time but need to plan a trip to my friends in Manchester soon so that should be interesting. I'm the only driver in our relationship so have no choice but to do it all!

Today I have hit double digits! I have 99 days until my due date. It's such a massive milestone when you see your ticker counting down every day! I also have major baby brain...this morning I thought I was doing well getting up and ready on my first day back at work in 2 weeks. That was until I reached the tube station and realised I'd left my work laptop at home (even though it was right underneath my handbag!). Upon walking back home to pick it up, I then realised that the reason I was having trouble doing the bow up on my top this morning is because I'd put it on back to front :haha::haha:

It's my (non wedding) anniversary today as well. 2 years I've been with my fella (known him for almost 13!). Can't believe how quick it's gone and that in just 2 years we decided to have a baby and actually get pregnant! He's going to be such an awesome dad :D


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw mel the rooms look fab!! :)
Yay for double digits flutterly!!

Bubs seems to prefer to dance about when I'm on my own haha :)
He/she likes to keep me company it seems :) when I'm with other people I get a few kcks but when I'm home alone like now they just roll around and kick like crazy like they are having a wee party in there haha :)


----------



## annabelle29

Mel - Your rooms look awesome!! We just finished my son's new room as well, so I'll have to post pics of it soon. He really digs it and hasn't had any problem at all moving downstairs to make room for his little sister. We haven't started on her room at all yet though. Eek. :dohh:

V-day was yesterday for me. :flower: One more milestone passed and several more to go. I'm getting more and more excited to meet my little girl.


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw yay for v day hun :) getting so close now!!


----------



## maidelyn

Hurrah for V day! 

I'm excited as I bought a new car today! Much as I loved my little convertible it was getting impossible to get in and out of and I think they frown on you putting the baby in the boot!! :p
Getting a nice sensible Subaru outback on friday :D


----------



## Flutterly

As if I haven't had enough crap to deal with, my nan went and broke her hip today so is in hospital waiting for an op in the morning! Someone somewhere is testing our family!!!


----------



## Leikela

Sorry to hear about your Nan, Flutterfly! I hope she is ok and makes a full recovery!


----------



## cheshire

Hope your nans op goes well!


----------



## annabelle29

Hope everything goes well with your nan Flutterfly! FX'd for your fam.

Subaru Outbacks are great cars Madilyn! I had one briefly. :thumbup:


----------



## fifi-folle

Hope your Nan's op went well Flutterly x

Sorry I've been awol, not been feeling great, had my iron count done yesterday, hoping it comes back as low as iron tablets would be a nice simple way of making me feel better! Then to top it off my lower back/hip is killing me today, so much so that DH had to come home from work at lunchtime as I just couldn't cope lifting my son any more :( Really hope I've just pulled a muscle or something rather than PGP.

How is everyone else?
x


----------



## Flutterly

I just drove all the way to the hospital and they wouldn't let me see her :( I phoned and asked that if she was still in recovery would I be able to see her and they said yes. I got there and they said no :( she's had to have a blood transfusion which is why she's still in recovery but we don't know anything else :( my hormones made me cry!!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Of course you cried, totally understandable. She's in the best place x


----------



## Flutterly

She's back on the ward :D in and out of sleep and doing well :D


----------



## Leikela

Glad to hear Flutterfly!


----------



## cheshire

Great news!

Fifi, I have what feels like a pinched a nerve in the rear of my hip. Twinges if I bend or move oddly. Is that similar? I'm wondering if it's to do with hip expansion.


----------



## fifi-folle

This is constant. Made worse by lifting DS, lying down, sitting for any length of time, walking. Got a GP appt this afternoon to get some PKs so I can at least get some sleep. Sneaking suspicion it's PGP. Hoping not though as it came on so suddenly. Might try finding a chiropractor, I've heard good things about success of it on PGP.


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Flutterly sorry to hear about your nan but glad to hear her op went well!

I've been getting a sharp pain in my right buttock kind of. It literally feels like someone has kicked my leg out from under me and the pain shoots up my back. Doesn't seem to happen consistently really so not sure what could be causing it!

We've found a new house so we'll be moving in the next few weeks! So glad that we'll get to move before I'm too far along!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Dizzy- your so lucky, we are still on the hunt for one we love as its going to be our home for minimum the next 10 years so we don't want to settle.
Flutterly- glad she pulled through a surgery well, shes a fighter!
Fifi- I have had a problem with my left hip for years. They feel I had a touch of hip displasiathst was missed when I was young, and it runs in our family. My last pregnancy I got a lot of hip/leg pain while in the last two trimesters, then during my labor it was the only spot the epidural refused to work on. It killed! This pregnancy is no diff for me, IRS started hurting and it wakes me at night whenever I lay on my left side (of course best way to sleep for baby). No one did anything last time, I assume I'm gonna have to live with it :(


----------



## dizzydoll

Hopeful42nd said:


> Dizzy- your so lucky, we are still on the hunt for one we love as its going to be our home for minimum the next 10 years so we don't want to settle.

Yeah I know we've been searching for something in budget and this new one ticks all the boxes, walking distance to playschool, primary and secondary schools we want to use eventually, my parents house is around the corner, bus stop across the road and walking distance to town and multiple parks. House is in budget and nice and clean and has been redecorated the past few weeks and it's in a really settled quiet area.
Fingers crossed we can stay there til we can afford to buy which realistically could be 5-10 years.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hear ya, buying takes a lot of prep. We did it early on with a fixer upper instead of renting. We just couldn't watch that money just go down the toilet every month when we worked so hard to earn it. So we got a down payment and got approved and finally found an acceptable workable house. It's the one we've just sold and we are moving in a couple of months, just don't know where yet. It feels like there isn't enough to choose from right now, and I'm getting really discouraged


----------



## dizzydoll

Fingers crossed the perfect house comes up for you guys soon hun :)


----------



## mmafro

Hello Ladies, i havent written in here in months, i saw that they put whether its a boy or girl by your due date, im due oct 23 im already there but we just found out we are having a baby boy :)


----------



## Lady-K

Hey All!

Back after no internet for 8 days. Gosh feels good to be able to surf again. Had a rough few days with Lucy getting conjunctivitis and has also been exposed to Slapped Cheek Syndrome which my child minder's daughter has got. No rash on Lucy yet but she's had a really high temp for a couple of days. Lots of calpol and sleep and cuddles. Seems a bit better today. Had to have blood tests as Slapped Cheek can be harmful to unborn one, although lower risk after 20 weeks and in all likelihood I've already had it. Doctor didn't seem overly concerned anyway, think it's just a precaution.


----------



## Lady-K

Ooooh, and just noticed it's V-Day!


----------



## dizzydoll

Vday for a few of us today :happydance:


----------



## cheshire

Congratulations on V day everyone and hope Lucy gets better soon Lady-K. Only a few days left till V day for me :happydance:


----------



## Feanorous

Hi Girls

Happy V day to those who have reached it :)

I haven't posted here for a while, things seem to have taken over in the real world! Plus does anyone else feel like there isn't much going on with pregnancy at the moment? Just a waiting game now I guess...

I am getting a bit worried that my bump is't really growing as much as it should be. This is a pic from 23 weeks to today, 25+2. Does it look about right?

https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/2175/23to25wks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

xx


----------



## Flutterly

Feanourous you look good to me, I can see a definite change in the two photos and it's done what mine done, rather than look massively bigger, I could see that it had formed more of a bump shape!!

I moved over to the 3rd tri yesterday...can't believe it! The time is going so so fast - have been thinking about starting to get bits for my hospital bag and stuff. not that I have a hospital bag to put anything in yet hehe! 

I've been sleeping really badly this week so far so feeling extra knackered. Looking forward to a chill out at home tonight on the sofa surrounded by cushions!


----------



## maidelyn

Off for 20wk scan #2 in ten minutes so hopefully will find out the sex! OH can't come today (and it's his birthday) so I'm going to ask them to write the sex down in a card and give it to him in an envelope!:happydance:
Here's hoping they're not running their usual hour late as my bladder is getting full already:dohh:


----------



## dizzydoll

Feanorous I can see a def progression in your bump pics :)

I've had loads of extra appointments and stuff so time has been passing very quickly between each appointment and we'll be moving house next week so I feel like I'll have very little chill out time before d-day haha :)

Hope everyone is keeping well!


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi sorry I've been awol, been feeling rubbish. Eventually had iron count checked and as I expected I'm anaemic. Iron tablets 3 times a day is not nice but will make me feel human again soon! Add to this my hips are now complaining and I've not been on good form. 
However we were down at DH's family and my SIL has passed on several bags of 0-12months girl's clothes, so at least I feel like I'm a bit more organised!


Congrats on all those reaching V'day another step closer to meeting our babies! i can't believe I'm in 3rd tri tomorrow, eek!


----------



## maidelyn

oh dear.....looks like we need to find some boy's names! :blue: :D


----------



## fifi-folle

9 :blue:
13 :pink:
4 :yellow:

:blue: is making a come-back!


----------



## cheshire

maidelyn said:


> oh dear.....looks like we need to find some boy's names! :blue: :D




mmafro said:


> Hello Ladies, i havent written in here in months, i saw that they put whether its a boy or girl by your due date, im due oct 23 im already there but we just found out we are having a baby boy :)

Congratulations on the team :blue: :happydance:

How is everyone these days? I am still trying to get my head around some of you being in 3rd trimester!!


----------



## Flutterly

I'm still trying to get my head around it too and I'm in it!!

Still sleeping badly, it's bloody rubbish!

Congrats on team blue...we are defo making a comeback!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'll be third tri on Sunday (27 weeks!). Today I had my first OB visit, got a pap smear don't (yippee, I know, blah) and we discussed vbac. I'm given the go ahead for it and just have to go into labor naturally no induction, and be closely monitored.and if they witness any sign of fetal distress or a tear it'll be back to the operating room we go.


----------



## fifi-folle

Hopeful that's great news!


----------



## Flutterly

What's a Vbac??!!!

One of my old best friends had her baby girl (finally) last night. She was 9 days overdue and weighed a whopping 9lb 3oz!! She always has big babies though!!


----------



## fifi-folle

vaginal birth after caesarean (hbac = home birth after caesarean), the abbreviation sounds much nicer :lol:


----------



## Flutterly

Ahhhh I see, thanks! It sounded like some kind of machinery delivery haha!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Flutterly- lol, trust me I didn't want the c section but it was necessary. So we give it a try for natural this one to avoid surgery :) no one wants to be out of commission like that caring for a newborn and toddler.
Congrats to your friend, yeah that's a big baby.


----------



## Feanorous

Thanks for all the reassurance on my bump ladies :)

Glad everyone is well! Can't believe how quick time is going now. I am almost third tri, but have started to read more posts in that section now. Crazy!

My friend just had her baby boy yesterday, two weeks early. I have no idea why but I felt a pang of jealously!! I think I am just excited to meet our little girl now. 

So many of my friends have had their babies early lately and I read in 3rd tri forum that SO many people are going into labour around 38 wks. I wonder why?

xx


----------



## ClaireMum

Hi ladies! Mind if I join in? I am Claire, a mum of 6 girls and pregnant with my first boy'!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flutterly

Wow 6 girls!!! Welcome hun and welcome to team blue :)


----------



## ClaireMum

Flutterly said:


> Wow 6 girls!!! Welcome hun and welcome to team blue :)

Thanks!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## fifi-folle

Welcome ClaireMum and congrats on the :blue: bump! I've added you to the front page :)


----------



## ClaireMum

fifi-folle said:


> Welcome ClaireMum and congrats on the :blue: bump! I've added you to the front page :)

Thanks :D


----------



## Lady-K

Welcome Claire!


----------



## maidelyn

Feanorous said:


> So many of my friends have had their babies early lately and I read in 3rd tri forum that SO many people are going into labour around 38 wks. I wonder why?

38 weeks would be fine by me! I wouldn't get too bump obsessed, a friend who's a doctor yesterday told me my bump was too small and other people have said I'm too big *rolls eyes*


7 kids Clairemum wow..... I spend enough time mithering about how inconvinient this one pregnancy has been! 

We have slight progress on boy's names -usually if one says a name the other comments on why they don't like it straight away but I suggested evan the other day and there was silence! OH's mum sent a list of welsh names one of which was Rhydian which I liked until someone said "wasn't he on x factor?" :dohh:


----------



## fifi-folle

Feanorous said:


> So many of my friends have had their babies early lately and I read in 3rd tri forum that SO many people are going into labour around 38 wks. I wonder why?
> 
> xx

Where I am there was a phase of lots of women going "overdue", mainly women whose dates had been changed by ultrasound, basically there was a sonographer who was routinely getting the measurements out by a week or two!


----------



## maidelyn

V day today :happydance:


----------



## glitterfly

maidelyn said:


> V day today :happydance:

Congratulations!!:D :hugs: 3weeks till 3rd Tri. Arrghh!

Fififolle- I think I am having a girly... However baby was being very stubborn at their most recent scan so we're getting it double checked on the 21st.

Gosh I just can't get over how fast time is going. We'll be holding our babas before we know it. I wonder who will be the first October lady to 'pop'. 
Xxxx


----------



## dizzydoll

Eeek 2 weeks left in 2nd tri!

Can't believe how fast things are going!!


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all. 

Hope every1 is doin well. Sorry i havnt been around lately it seems as qyuick as im puttint the ds and dd to bed its time for me to have hower and go to bed. All is well with myself apart from fainting alot due to low glucose levels but hopfully e have that under control nw haha. Baby is growning nicely and kicking everytime its bed time for myself haha today ive had a dull ache in the bottom of my back :( i guess i will have alot more of this over nxt 12 weeks. Cant believe i am 27 plus 3 already :0 baby miah will soon be here. 

Look forward to catching up xxx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well today I'm third tri! 27 weeks already.
Feeling good except for hip pains and heartburn, but can't complain much


----------



## fifi-folle

Yay for v days and moving into third tri! 
Ladybug hope you keep managing to keep your blood sugar up!
Dizzy if you think pregnancy with #1 is going fast just wait til/if you have a second or subsequent baby, it's scary how time is passing!
Hopeful sounds like we have similar issues. Although add in anaemia, urgh.

I've totally overdone it today. We have a bedroom downstairs which has been set up as a study but the plan has been to turn it into a playroom, well today I decided to start that mammoth task! DH looked after DS and I dismantled a desk, packed up desktop pc and printer, boxed up lots of stuff etc etc, paying for it now!! Painkillers then bed for me  Hopefully we'll have a better night. DS has been up screaming in the night as he's had a virus with a rash which has been worrying. Ended up at the out of hours doctor yesterday as the rash had come up and we were rather worried. Hoping he's better this week as I have a few things planned, playdate tomorrow, sling meet on tuesday, baby club on Wednesday.


----------



## cheshire

Wow fifi, that's nesting...and some!! 

Hope your little one gets better soon. 

I turned 35 on Saturday (dang that should read 21!!)

We went out to friends in Oxfordshire intending to have a posh picnic in woods, but it rained all day so we had a posh picnic looking at the woods and three muddy children.

I think V-day also came with me turning 21 :happydance: baby has been doing somersaults, seems his three siblings have left him a more roomy uterus to enjoy, hope he gets himself into a good position before he gets too big! His acrobatics are quite unbalancing :blush:


----------



## fifi-folle

cheshire said:


> Wow fifi, that's nesting...and some!!
> 
> Hope your little one gets better soon.
> 
> I turned 35 on Saturday (dang that should read 21!!)
> 
> We went out to friends in Oxfordshire intending to have a posh picnic in woods, but it rained all day so we had a posh picnic looking at the woods and three muddy children.
> 
> I think V-day also came with me turning 21 :happydance: baby has been doing somersaults, *seems his three siblings have left him a more roomy uterus to enjoy*, hope he gets himself into a good position before he gets too big! His acrobatics are quite unbalancing :blush:

is it bad that I lol'd at this!?!
Happy belated birthday. Hope you were spoilt rotten! My nesting this time is pretty extreme, no simple cleaning the oven (although it could do with it), instead it's landscaping the garden and reorganising whole rooms :haha: Not even started on turning DS' room into a bedroom for both of them (but then dd will be in with me for months and ds is still cosleeping with dh!)


----------



## maidelyn

We (mainly I) spent yesterday tidying out my dressing room so it can become the nursery so today I had to go shopping to buy some baby clothes to go into the chest of drawers - baby made me do it!!:haha:


----------



## Leikela

Happy Belated Birthday Chesire!

Congrats to everyone already in the 3rd Trimester! I swear the time is going very fast now. It went so slow when I was sick and every day was a struggle to get through. Now that I feel fine, the days are flying by!

Since this is my first, I am starting to have some anxiety. I have already dreamed I gave birth in a bathroom at a Broadway show. LOL I then dreamed that I was at home going into labor and we had NOTHING ready. No hospital bag, no nursery, nothing... I am sure these are normal fears. I just wish my mind would take a rest from them. LOL

I hope everyone else is doing well! :)


----------



## Ladybug2009

Happy Birthday Cheshire im glad u stll ad ur posh picnic even though it was looking at the woods haha. 

Hopful42nd - i feel or u with the heartburn i had loads wiv my ds and dd but this time around ive had none so far :s i have a feeling my baby is going to come out baldy haha. As for the hip pain ooouuuccchhh ive bn having lower back pain for couple of days none and it hurts so much the joys of 3rd tri hey haha.

Fifi - Hope your ds is on the mend and the rsh has calmed down worrying times when babys aint well isnt it :s Well done on the nesting though i havnt started yet although i am in the middle of looking for a new home as landlord gave us 6mths notice on our tenancy so we have until January to look for a new home :( Enjoy ur busy couple of days.

Maidelyn - Rrrrr how sweet busying baby clothes hope thre were lots of cute things bought mine is all borning white at the min as im team yellow. 

Leikela - Hope them dreams/nightmeres ease off haha im sure everythink will be fine :) u best get that bag packed just incase hahaha. 

All is good my end today :) apart from still having this dull back ache but nothink i cant handle thought hey haha ive ad 2 babys sure i can cope wiv back ache haha. The baby jumping on my blader cant be good ive jst nearly wt myself watching coronation street (peter barlow saying about nick ohhh lok here is willy wonker hahahaha) 

Hope every1 eles is enjoying the nesting and turning into 3rd tri :) x


----------



## annabelle29

Wow, congrats on those hitting the V-day and those in the 3rd tri!! Can't believe it's going by so fast. I'm either 1 or 2 weeks from 3rd tri myself, depending on if I go by UK or US terms. :winkwink: We're finally getting started on the nursery; should have it done this week. Yay!

And I'm double digits now! Woohoo!


----------



## Leikela

Ladybug2009 said:


> Leikela - Hope them dreams/nightmeres ease off haha im sure everythink will be fine :) u best get that bag packed just incase hahaha.
> 
> All is good my end today :) apart from still having this dull back ache but nothink i cant handle thought hey haha ive ad 2 babys sure i can cope wiv back ache haha. The baby jumping on my blader cant be good ive jst nearly wt myself watching coronation street (peter barlow saying about nick ohhh lok here is willy wonker hahahaha)
> 
> Hope every1 eles is enjoying the nesting and turning into 3rd tri :) x

Thanks Ladybug! I hope so too! LOL I have already started doing research on what I need to pack! LOL

I hope your back feels better! And I can relate with the baby kicking the bladder! This happened to me for the first time a few days ago and it was so uncomfortable. Almost like going over bumps in the car with a full bladder. LOL And the worst is when you sneeze hard and stuff leaks out. I hate that! :) I keep telling myself it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## cheshire

annabelle29 said:


> Wow, congrats on those hitting the V-day and those in the 3rd tri!! Can't believe it's going by so fast. I'm either 1 or 2 weeks from 3rd tri myself, depending on if I go by UK or US terms. :winkwink: We're finally getting started on the nursery; should have it done this week. Yay!
> 
> And I'm double digits now! Woohoo!

Which one comes first? I'd go with that one :) I am starting to feel in limbo, second trimester feels over with now but third trimester (at least the posts) are all about labour and contractions. I am starting to think about a hospital bag, got a few essentials. Thought I'd mention them to first timers - maternity towels (lots of them) and a couple of packs of maternity briefs/panties don't forget them and have a few packs ready at home. I had to ask for more maternity towels with my first and ended up raiding the hopsital cupboard for maternity towels with my third, as I was kept in against my will :haha: this time I plan to be well stocked as the hospital ones were not as super huge as the shop ones! The dignity of pregnancy huh?


----------



## fifi-folle

Definitely buy more mat towels than you think you'll need. I was using two at a time (overlapped in the middle) for the first 4/5 days. I didn't use the disposable maternity knickers, i just bought super cheap granny pants (big underwear to those of you in the States). I found a lot of the what to pack lists focused on what you'll need in labour but not if you are kept in (I was in for 4 days after having Cameron). I kept running out of vests and sleepsuits for him as he kept puking/weeing/pooing on them, it was really embarassing having to ask to use the hospital ones! 
Although I'm planning a home birth this time I will have a hospital bag packed assuming I'll be in for 3-5 days (in case I end up with another section).


----------



## Lady-K

Oh no, we're not thinking about hospital bag stage already are we? It's all going by so fast. I keep going through stages of denial that B-day is approaching in a matter of weeks! I can't quite believe it.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay, so here in Canada, hardly needed things. At the hospital they have towels, they have the stretchie panties/undies that are not about a fashion statement but they breath well and you don't care if you wreck em. If you bring your own 100% cotton is the rule.
As for other stuff small shampoo conditioner bottles, your preferred soap bar, Toothbrush and small toothpaste, whatever make up will make you feel human enough for some visitors. I wished last time if brought a portable large mirror, as getting to the washroom after c section wasn't allowed for a while. Comfy clothes are a must, I found my maternity track suit was all I wanted to wear. Now keep in mind it was winter. I wished I had brought cozy blanket and pillow, the hospital stuff sucked.
We brought way too much for baby, they supplied everything except clothes. (bottles, formula if needed, bath wash, vasoline, diapers, comb, etc) we came home with an excess.


----------



## fifi-folle

wow! bit different from the NHS!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So funny to see all the differences based on where you live. It could've diff here in Ontario from the other provinces as well, as we have OHIP cards that entitle us to a certain level of free healthcare. It provides ward (4ppl in one room coverage) but if you have insurance through work you generally have semi private or private coverage for room. You can always pay extra to upgrade if you wish, but it depends what is available.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am not too worried about my hospital bag, because I am going to pack light (I am in the U.S.). Really the only thing I needed was a bath robe and slippers to wear during my stay (over my hospital gown), some clothes to come home in (I brought a maternity outfit (stretch pants and T shirt), my favorite brand toiletries, and baby coming home outfit and blanket. Pretty much the rest was provided. I would recommend a camera and some money for a vending maching and a good magazine or book, but there really isn't a need to over pack in the U.S.! you wear a hospital gown and baby wears the hospital tshirt during your stay...


----------



## Leikela

Thanks for the heads up Twinkie! I figured in the US, most things would be supplied. I go to a birthing class at the hospital where I am giving birth in August. Included is what to pack in your hospital bag and a tour of the maternity ward. I am excited!!


----------



## Flutterly

I made my list yesterday for what I need to buy for my hospital bag! Looks like we are going shopping for more baby stuff at the weekend so I shall pick most of it up then!!

I booked myself in for a pregnancy massage on Saturday and cannot wait! I have a massive knot in my back at the mo so I'm hoping they can get rid of it!

My Dad saw his consultant yesterday and nothing has changed. The radiotherapy didn't work so it's just a matter of it taking it's course now. Fingers crossed everyone that he is here long enough to meet my little bubba!


----------



## Leikela

Flutterly, I am so sorry to hear about your Dad and that the treatment didn't work. :( There isn't anything else they can do? 

I know this is going to sound gross, but for the Mommy's already on this thread, is it true that when you give birth vaginally, you have a bowel movement too? You hear about it but does it happen more times than not or is it rare? My hubby keeps joking about it and I am hoping it doesn't happen to me!


----------



## fifi-folle

when you're pushing, yes, sometimes your bowels can move. You're not terribly likely to be aware of it and the midwives are good at quietly cleaning it up. If you have a waterbirth the pools come with a sieve for poop scooping :lol:

Flutterly I am so sorry the treatment hasn't worked for your Dad. I can't think of a better incentive for him to keep going than the birth of your wee guy!

All is ok here. 28wk m/w appt went well. Measuring 3 weeks ahead but m/w fine with that. Iron count wasn't actually as bad as I thought so am cutting back on the tablets as they have horrible side effects. Homebirth is still definitely on the cards :D I love that I have such a positive, supportive m/w this time! Only downer atm is that my Mum is still in hospital (3 months now) as she was at this time last year :( She's getting out for the day to come to my son's first birthday party next weekend (just as she got out for the day to come see us when he was first born). But MS isn't a condition that goes away, we've lived with it for over 20 years and she's done well to keep as mobile and healthy as she had until recent years! Anyway off back to bed to see if I can get some more sleep, been awake since 530 but didn't get to sleep til almost 0100 so knackered!


----------



## cheshire

Flutterly hope the incentive of his grandson keeps your dad strong. Enjoy your massage, sounds wonderful.

Leikela one of the first signs of labour is your body having a 'clear out' and eating anything is usually the furthest thing from your mind, so usually by the pushing stage there is very little left anyway. What does escape is discreatly cleared up :)

Fifi, so glad homebirth is still on the cards for you. Every time I am having a bath (when I get my peace time) I always think how nice a homebirth would be, my MW had one herself on her 3rd and is very postive about them. I am not 100%. The home from home unit is great and all the rooms are on suite with a pull out partner bed, plus you can stay in the room 24 hours after and so can your partner, not to mention in door peace garden and the best views in London :) so I am going to try and get there.


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Flutterly so sorry to hear about your dads treatment, I really hope he gets to see your Lo :hugs:

Fifi sorry to hear your mum is in hospital too. 

18 days til my GTT :( not looking forward to it at all! :(


----------



## FranciscaM

Hello all 

just found this thread!

Due 15 October with first baby. I join third trimester on Monday and feel bit scare of what to come!


----------



## Flutterly

Hi Francisca, welcome over here!! 

I've been in 3rd tri for a couple of weeks now and I promise you just get used to the chats about mucus plugs and labour!!! Give it time, it is scary at first but there are lots of us there that aren't at that stage!! I'll be looking out for you on Monday!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Welcome Francisca :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Welcome Francisca! I've added you to the front page :)


----------



## FranciscaM

Flutterly: I away for a week to relax before join, so will be there in 2 weeks. Glad to hear not all bad in there!!

Can feel baby really kick around now.... think he having a party in me!


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha definitely feels like my bubs is having a party in my belly today. Lots of kicks and stretching :)


----------



## Flutterly

Mine loves having a party!!! Amazing how much my belly moves around now!! 

We went and done more shopping today!! Got done cute bits along with necessities!! All in all very successful!!!


----------



## Ladybug2009

Glad all is well mostley around here girls and hope all your babas are getting very active now :)

All is ok here coming up to my dd 2nd birthay on thursday so getting everythink ready for that is keeping me busy i also have 28wk m/w apt on tuesday so looking forward to that and hearing babas heartbeat. Choosen my names now and sticking with Joshiem Shawn Miah for boy and Ayesha (think it will be anne) Miah for a girl so all is left now is to find a house, pack hosp bag and wait for bby haha. A friend of mine gave birth on friday with her 1st baby 5weeks early so was abit of a suprise haha mu and bby are doing well though apart from baby having trouble suckling on bottle :s All is good though.

Cathch up soon x


----------



## cheshire

FranciscaM said:


> Hello all
> 
> just found this thread!
> 
> Due 15 October with first baby. I join third trimester on Monday and feel bit scare of what to come!

Hi Francisca, it's all moving on rapidly but exciting!! 



dizzydoll said:


> Haha definitely feels like my bubs is having a party in my belly today. Lots of kicks and stretching :)




Flutterly said:


> Mine loves having a party!!! Amazing how much my belly moves around now!!
> 
> We went and done more shopping today!! Got done cute bits along with necessities!! All in all very successful!!!

The party is a good way to describe it. Mine seems active when I'm asleep. Had a couple of dreams, one where I had an ultrasound and he was dancing like Michael Jackson and another where I bought him home after giving birth and he started crawling up the stairs!! 

Anyone else watching 'One Born Every Minute'? I thought I would avoid it, but I am actually quite enjoying it. Husband has been cowering behind the sofa and occasionally saying 'Are you sure you want to watch this?' ....chicken :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Ladybug, hope your LO has a lovely birthday :) Lovely names too :)

Haha Cheshire love the crazy dreams! I've not been watching OBEM can never seem to catch it to record it even haha :) I have been watching an Irish show called From Here To Maternity that's really like OBEM except it follows the ladies from maybe midway through pregnancies to birth or even after for some. They had triplets from the last season on this season and they are so cute! :)

My OH still gets squeamish haha :)


----------



## Flutterly

Woohoo 29 weeks today!! Only one more week till the big 30!! 

Just been to the midwife and baby is all good. Heart was beating loudly and he's measuring well. The stupid midwife couldn't calculate the fact that I'm 29 weeks and put on my notes that I'm 28+2 meaning at 29cm I'm measuring big! But I just ignored her as she was a stand in and I know I'm 29 weeks because his due date is 11 weeks today!...how dare she try and put me back haha!!!!


----------



## Lady-K

Happy 29 weeks! I'm 26 exactly today.

Baby's wriggletastic!


----------



## maidelyn

I love watching OBEM so I can feel superior and sit here thinking "well I won't be making that much fuss!" At which point my OH points out that I'm talking a lot of shite as I'll probably be the one weeping hysterically in the corner, begging for drugs and cussing everyone out! :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Crazy. I don't really watch OBEM here. In Canada we have lots of 'A Baby Story' and 'bringing home multiples' etc. same thing really, most filed in the US.
I can't believe how much time is flying by. I'm 28 weeks 2days. I'm starting to get tired again and from 3-5 AM I'm awake staring at the ceiling. Hope it passes but I have a feeling it's just the third trimester.


----------



## Leikela

Hopeful, I watch A Baby Story and the multiples shows sometimes too! They are on TLC here in the states. A lot of them are actually taped in NJ. 

I cannot believe how we are all progressing so fast!! 3rd trimester almost for all of us. Wow!! I must say, the anxiety is starting to set in a bit, it being my first and all. But I love feeling my little one kick away in there! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Leikela said:


> Hopeful, I watch A Baby Story and the multiples shows sometimes too! They are on TLC here in the states. A lot of them are actually taped in NJ.
> 
> I cannot believe how we are all progressing so fast!! 3rd trimester almost for all of us. Wow!! I must say, the anxiety is starting to set in a bit, it being my first and all. But I love feeling my little one kick away in there! :)

Exactly, in NJ with the same fertility doc, he must be big there cause he deals with so many patients.


----------



## annabelle29

I was addicted to A Baby Story when I was pg with my first!! Couldn't get enough of it :haha: I'll have to check out OBEM if I can find it online or something; it sounds interesting too.

Had my midwife checkup today and everything looks good. Glucose test was fine, but LO is measuring a couple weeks behind. I'm not super worried since my son was measuring small too and ended up being 8.7 lbs! I'm sure she's just crammed in there like he was. :flower: Can't believe it's almost third tri! It really has flown by now that I think about it.


----------



## FranciscaM

Morning/Afternoon!

So now I start to feel pregnant effects. I feel so tired with backache and I start to walk like a duck! :haha: I not walk very far as feel sore and get tired.

I only 5ft 4, so I carry baby out front. I feel he really push against me as he moves, which is a lot. He going to be big in size, as I now full of baby.

Only 13 weeks before I am a Mama!!! I bit scare of birth, but at end I will have Alexandre.


----------



## Lady-K

How, how, how are we (nearly) at third Tri? Seriously. It's gone so fast and this bump has just appeared and is wriggling all over, and as far as I'm concerned I've only just found out I'm preggers. Much of the time I forget cos I'm so busy running after a cheeky toddler. And I'm giving birth in a matter of weeks? What? 

So different to when I had my first!


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha I know I can't believe it!! I've been sneaking into the 3rd tri board since yesterday and shocked at how I feel i can relate to a lot of it haha :)


----------



## Flutterly

Hi ladies, not been around much as dad is in a bad way in a hospice. We know it's a matter of days although today has been a good day (they say that happens though) so we've got to talk to him lots today! He's practically slept for 3 days! I am bloody exhausted, literally with him all day everyday except a break for dinner! It's draining but it has to be done and baby is fine (he tells me regularly!!).

I can't believe I'm going to be 30 weeks on Tuesday...how did that happen??!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry your going through this flutterly.
I can't say I know how you feel but I can relate. My grandmother was dying of cancer when I was 6 months pregnant, just before seven months was the day we said goodbye. It hurts to this day she never got to meet her great grandchild, but I know she is watching him from above. She kept his ultrasound pic by her side as she deteriorated and was so thrilled. We miss her dearly.
Keep spending your time with your dad, let him feel that baby kick, the connection will last forever. :hugs:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all. Hope all is well. Little update from me i had apt with midwife on tuesday and although i was only 28wks and 4days midwife measured me at 33wks :s so i have to wait until this friday for my scan and to see consultant so hope all is well. although ive been geting really bad pelvic pain over last 3days i think its due to presure. Apart from that all is good im off to chester zoo 2moz with my babys for my daughters birthday should be fun haha. 

Catch up soon


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hope all is well ladybug. Have fun at the zoo!


----------



## dizzydoll

Sorry to hear about your dad Flutterly :hugs:

Ladybug hope all is well, enjoy the zoo!


----------



## fifi-folle

:hugs: flutterly

Suzanne - enjoy the zoo. When's your daughter's birthday? DS turns one on Tuesday. 

Survived his first birthday party. Absolutely knackered!!! He had fun though!


----------



## cheshire

Flutterly, thinking of you :hugs:

Hope everyone's pregnancy is ticking by well. Those with toddlers, it must be exhausting. Mine is a little older than toddler now, so it's a little easier. Getting to third tri seems to be dragging but at least the children are now off school so the summer should fly by. I always found the last trimester drags for me.


----------



## annabelle29

:hugs: Flutterfly

Third Tri is officially here for me today (in US) Woohoo! Nursery is just about done and I'm ready to go. Not ready for the sleepless nights since waking up once at night with DS is tiring enough. :blush:

PS Why am I still an eggplant?? It's been stuck at that for 3 weeks now I think. Humph.


----------



## Leikela

Flutterly, like I said in your other thread, many hugs to you.

Yes, I cannot believe that 3rd Tri is almost here and here for most! I will be 27 weeks tomorrow. I think that is 3rd Tri but not sure in the states? Oh well, either way, I am starting to get anxiety dreams already of giving birth. LOL I hope all you other ladies are doing well! :)


----------



## Flutterly

Thanks everyone - he's still with us but mostly sleeping now!!

I am having an OMG moment as I wake up and am 30 weeks pregnant!!! 30?????? How???? That's major!!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Only 10 weeks (or maybe less!) to go!! Just wait til it's your LO's 1st Birthday!!! Can't believe this time last year I had a teeny newborn (ok not that teeny at 8lb 9oz) and now I have a whirlwind monster who causes chaos throughout the house :lol:


----------



## maidelyn

Saw the consultant this afternoon and he's cool with putting me back on midwife led care and referring me to the birthing unit :happydance: Dictated the letter while I was there :D YAY!!!


----------



## FranciscaM

Flutterly - :hugs: to you and family.

I had midwife today. She said she felt as if Alexandre 3/5 engaged at 28 weeks. 

Can this happen and does mean he come earlier? I feel he more down as feel pressure in pelvic area all day.

x Francisca x


----------



## glitterfly

Sorry to hear about you dad, that must be so hard. Sadly I lost of of my best friends in the Tornado crash that occurred n Scotland 2weeks ago. It's devastating.

So I'm not quite there yet bu I have joined the 3rd tri board. I visited m friends new born yesterday and it's really scared me. His little head was so floppy and he cried on me and only me. Just hoping my girly loves me.

Had my 4d scan last sat, I'll try to upload some pics, she already looks like OH when he was a baby! Scary! 

Xxx


----------



## cheshire

Wow, Flutterly 30 is the real deal now! I cannot wait to get there, I always think after 30 weeks the baby is as good as baked. Fifi, make the most of 1, my little newborn will be 9 in October!!!! :shock:

maidelyn congrats on being able to move into the midwife care, so much more relaxing. 

FranciscaM I think 3/5 engaged is a good thing, it can take weeks for the head to be fully engaged, I think my other three were head down from about 20 weeks and I remember at least on being 3/5 early on but I didn't go into labour until 39-40 weeks with any of them. 

glitterfly :hugs:


----------



## Flutterly

Glitterfly, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend :( hugs to you xx

I know, 30 weeks hey?! I feel it though, he was head down at appointment last week but she said not engaged! Gawd knows what it feels like when he is engaged cos it's bloody uncomfortable now!!

This heat is something else - I am sooooo hot :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It scares me to think this heat will just get worst as August and September hit. Almost can go and enjoy the outdoors much anymore. When I was a kid summers were like 26 degrees c and breezy and gorgeous. You could spend all day out. Now in the mid 40's you can hardly breathe after 10 minutes.


----------



## Flutterly

Oh that's poo! We only have it for like a week here and then it's gone. Could not put up with this all the time! I got home from the hospital earlier to do some work and off came the dress and bra and on went the pj shorts and vest top!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha, me too. At home it's yoga pants or shorts and tanks, ponytail. No one to impress :) plus I deserve to be comfortable, I'm pregnant damn it!


----------



## dizzydoll

Maidelyn that's fab news :happydance:
Francisca I'm not sure if it means anything in particular regards labour but hope it's not too uncomfortable!
Glitterfly sorry to hear about your friend :hugs: 
I get these little moments of panic too that my baby won't like me but then I have to tell myself every baby loves its mam :)

I'm with you guys on the comfy clothes!! Either yoga pants or pjs for me when I'm home :haha:

I've not been sleeping well at all the last few nights and I feel like it's really takenit outta me. Felt dizzy and lightheaded today after doing the food shop so had to come home and go to bed for a bit. Feel a wee bit better now but still not 100% :(


----------



## Lady-K

Hello ladies! 

Really sorry to hear about your friend Glitterfly. 

Flutterly - hope you get lots more good days with your Dad, despite them being exhausting 

So Third Tri has arrived and all of a sudden my body knows it! Have felt a real shift in the last couple of days and suddenly can't sleep/bend down/climb stairs without a real effort. Getting scared as I've just been breezing along until now and I've suddenly got flashbacks of how uncomfortable it gets towards the end. Hope I don't go to 42 weeks again.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

42 weeks sounds aweful! For me from 37-38 I was friggin huge and done. Just get this over with already. I made it to 40+1. Hubby and I went walking everywhere, non stop for my due date and the day following. I was angry and determined. I gave up at 3 pm and we went home, totally defeated. I was putting in laundry after that bent to pick up a dropped sock and low and behold my water broke. Definately think the walking helped it along.


----------



## Leikela

I had another ultrasound today because I have hypothyroidism and they wanted to make sure baby was still developing normally. My thyroid levels have been great all through and my dose has not had to be changed. She is growing nicely and is now 2 lbs. and 12 oz! Since all is well, this was my last ultrasound. Bitter sweet. 

Here is her 4D pic though. She looks like her Daddy! :)
 



Attached Files:







kaylain4D.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## annabelle29

Glitterfly - Sorry to hear about your friend. :hugs:

Leikela - Great pic of LO!!! So amazing to see what they look like that far along! 

I feel like the third tri has caught up to me already. Less than a week in, but I definitely feel like moving is getting harder and going up and down stairs has me panting pretty good. 

I can't tell if my little girl has moved head down yet or not. My kicks are mostly in the middle of my stomach, so I'm hoping that means she's where she should be now. I had a version with my son since he refused to turn and would like to avoid that again if I could.


----------



## fifi-folle

maidelyn - yay for midwife led care!!!
Francisca- this LO is head down already, didn't check how engaged though. DS was head down and engaged for ages but still didn't go into labour til I was induced at 42 weeks!
Glitterfly I am so sorry for your loss x
Cheshire - I'm sure it seems like no time at all since your wee guy was a newborn!
Flutterly and Hopeful - come to Scotland, we get excited when it's sunny as it happens so rarely!!! I bought DS waterproof trousers yesterday :lol:
dizzydoll - I'm with you on the no sleeping, it sucks! Watch the dizziness, it could be your iron levels. Do you have a m/w appt soon?
Lady-K - I can sympathise, was induced at 42wks with DS, this baby seems even bigger eek! I tried everything to get DS out, walking for miles, curry, pineapple, sex, nothing worked!!
Leikela - good job on your thyroid levels, and cute pic!
Annabelle - a version does not sound like fun, fingers crossed for a head down baby for you this time :)

AFM I feel rubbish. Iron levels are fine now so I think it's just the lack of sleep and running around after DS! DH had been on holiday all week so we've been out and about most days which has taken its toll. Off swimming with DS tomorrow, if you hear reports on the news of a beached whale in Scotland, don't worry it's just me in my swimming costume!!! :lol:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh Fifi, your such the joker, beached whale huh?
I know how you feel though. I'm starting to hit that point too, just feeling huge and a run down by my son.


----------



## FranciscaM

Our day has not turned out as thought!

We meant to be looking round new flat (we move on 15 next month) so we could measure rooms and plan know where things are to go. I only managed to last hour, as I was so tired and uncomfortable! So as I rested in nursery as getting kicked, husband went round taking measurements. 

And we decide that nursery is to be light blue walls with cloud effects. So we go shopping for paint next week and get things started.

I now home resting and husband gone back to flat to measure again. He meant to be on night shift again tonight, but he now staying at home to watch Olympic open ceremony with me and our bouncing boy!


----------



## Flutterly

My dad passed away peacefully at about 5.30 this morning :( he had deteriorated rapidly over the last couple of days so we knew it was coming but I'm absolutely devastated :(


----------



## fifi-folle

I am so sorry Flutterly. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family x


----------



## maidelyn

Oh Flutterly I'm so sorry to hear that - my heart goes with you x


----------



## Lady-K

So sorry to hear that Flutterly :-(. I'm glad he went peacefully with family close by. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh flutterly. :hug: so sorry to hear this. My heart goes our to your family and may you all take care of each other in this time of need. Carry your memories with you always and share them with your little one. :hugs:


----------



## Leikela

Flutterly said:


> My dad passed away peacefully at about 5.30 this morning :( he had deteriorated rapidly over the last couple of days so we knew it was coming but I'm absolutely devastated :(

Flutterly, my condolences. :hugs: He will live on in your heart and through your new life. Take the time to grieve. So sorry...


----------



## katealim

So sorry to hear this Flutterly...my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hug:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Thinking of flutterfly and her fmily right now my thoughts and prayers are wiv you all at this sad time. x


----------



## FranciscaM

Aw, hope you doing OK Flutterly....

I was meant to be helping out in new flat today, but Claudio said I don't have to! I didn't sleep well last night, due to feeling so uncomfortable and just so tired today. 

I'm now getting really tight feelings in my bump - all over. I'm not sure if this is my muscles stretching, but I'll find out on Wed when I see midwife. Alexandre also really pressing against me as he moves/kicks - one crazy baby!! :wacko: I am going to ask if I can get measured as well, as I feel a lot bigger than 29 weeks. 

Also my mama phoned from Portugal last night. My Uncle left us quite a lot of money, so once it is all sorted, we going to use some of it for nursery/baby, getting things for new flat and rest is to be saved - possibly in fund for when Alexandre older.

I now away to get some rest watching bit of Olympics possibly.


----------



## Ladybug2009

Oooooppppssss Thats sudnt o happened haha my 2 year old hanging around me thats what i get haha.

Hope every1 is doing well and nice to see all our bumps are still cooking and none of our bouncing babys have came along early i pray that all our bumps keep cooking until at least time for them to arrive. 

Well update from me ive had a good few weeks :) im going to update my jornal 2day. I had my midwfie apt at 29weeks and i was measuring ahead so when i had my consultants apt on friday and i had my scan they also measured me using the ulta sound and sure enough i was 30weeks on friday and i was measuring 33weeks and 1 day so maybe my babs will be a september baby haha not getting my hope up as i have gone over due by 10days wiv ds and 14days wiv dd :s so no doubt i will have that long wait again this time haha will be a total suprise if i have bby early haha. My consultant is not will to induce me until im 10days over wiv me having the tube/cyst they dont want me under any presure as it is and were all hoping i go into labour myself :) Apart fom that all is ok i have to see my community midwife every 2 weeks now until baby here wiv me having high bp wiv ds. 

This weekend ive started to sort things out for the house move and im hoping i get a house quikly and there isnt too much holding the move up id really like to be in my newly decorated new home b4 bby arrives so all my vistors could go there and not to this house im living in now :s I also thought i best check i have everythink ready for bby so ive done abit of shopping online i have most things i need my pram still so hoping to go looking for that next weekend wiv my mum.

Be back on soon to keep p to date. x


----------



## annabelle29

Flutterly said:


> My dad passed away peacefully at about 5.30 this morning :( he had deteriorated rapidly over the last couple of days so we knew it was coming but I'm absolutely devastated :(

So sorry for your loss. Guess he'll just have to watch your little boy grow up from a little bit farther away. :hugs:


----------



## annabelle29

FranciscaM said:


> Aw, hope you doing OK Flutterly....
> 
> I was meant to be helping out in new flat today, but Claudio said I don't have to! I didn't sleep well last night, due to feeling so uncomfortable and just so tired today.
> 
> I'm now getting really tight feelings in my bump - all over. I'm not sure if this is my muscles stretching, but I'll find out on Wed when I see midwife. Alexandre also really pressing against me as he moves/kicks - one crazy baby!! :wacko: I am going to ask if I can get measured as well, as I feel a lot bigger than 29 weeks.
> 
> Also my mama phoned from Portugal last night. My Uncle left us quite a lot of money, so once it is all sorted, we going to use some of it for nursery/baby, getting things for new flat and rest is to be saved - possibly in fund for when Alexandre older.
> 
> I now away to get some rest watching bit of Olympics possibly.


Those tight feelings you're getting on your bump could be Braxton Hicks contractions. They can be pretty common as your pregnancy progresses. I've had them for about a month now and it's just tight for a few seconds, then passes. Weird, aren't they?? :haha:


----------



## dizzydoll

fifi-folle said:


> dizzydoll - I'm with you on the no sleeping, it sucks! Watch the dizziness, it could be your iron levels. Do you have a m/w appt soon?

I'm in for my GTT tomorrow and then MW appointment next Friday.



Flutterly said:


> My dad passed away peacefully at about 5.30 this morning :( he had deteriorated rapidly over the last couple of days so we knew it was coming but I'm absolutely devastated :(

So sorry to hear hun :hugs:


----------



## Leikela

I have been getting the Braxton Hicks too. It does feel weird! I don't get them everyday but when it does hit, it is strange! If I am walking, I usually have to stop and wait for it to pass.

I have my glucose tolerance test a week from tomorrow. I am a bit nervous but confident. I am just hoping I pass so that I don't have to do the 3 hour! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Good luck for the GTTs girls! Never had one, doesn't sound like fun though!

I've been having Braxton Hicks for weeks, I mainly get them when walking, at least they don't hurt though!

Exciting weekend for us was buying an ICandy Apple/Pear combo with Maxi Cosi car seat. Bit sad about having to sell my Babystyle Oyster but we can't justify keeping both, especially having the Apple option on the Icandy.


----------



## mel9996

soo sorry for ur loss flutterly! im sure he will be watching down on ur lil bundle of joy and just know hes got somebody upstairs watching out for him. we tell OH's daughter she has a angel watching over her shes called mom mom.

so 2 wks a ago i had my glucose test and i must of passed because they didnt call me back for the 3 hour one. i was measuring right on track and hb was 140. i have an appt on thurs for my next check up my mom is going to go with me first time she has heard the heart beat then we are going glider chair shopping. my baby shower is this wkend but im kinda sad. my OH got called away for a 2 wk deployment with the airforce and it just so happens to be on baby shower then my best friend has to work and she is a nurse so she cant just call off. im sure ill still have a blast but just a lil sad.


----------



## lindblum

Flutterly, so sorry x :hug:


----------



## dizzydoll

mel9996 said:


> so 2 wks a ago i had my glucose test and i must of passed because they didnt call me back for the 3 hour one. i was measuring right on track and hb was 140. i have an appt on thurs for my next check up my mom is going to go with me first time she has heard the heart beat then we are going glider chair shopping. my baby shower is this wkend but im kinda sad. my OH got called away for a 2 wk deployment with the airforce and it just so happens to be on baby shower then my best friend has to work and she is a nurse so she cant just call off. im sure ill still have a blast but just a lil sad.

Good to hear that you passed the glucose test hun :) Sorry to hear about OH and your friend missing your shower :hugs:


My test today wasn't pleasant but certainly not as bad as expected. I was feeling woozy and sick after the first hour but the time actually flew and before I knew it I was home and resting. :)
I'll have to wait til my appointment next Friday for my results unless they call me sooner!


----------



## FranciscaM

I went to midwife today, instead of tomorrow. I woke up with tightenings in bump, like yesterday and didn't want to have another day with this. So I phoned to see if I could see her today and she said she could.
I was worried as I had so many things to ask, but she was good and took her time explaining things to me.
The tightenings are a mixture of BH's and my muscles starting to stretch, as baby takes all the space. Last night I felt as if he was going to kick his way out!

She felt his position and he is still head down, but not engaged. She also got a few kicks and was able to see the hard lump that sticks out when he kicks. I was told it could be his knees, as they have to go somewhere!

I asked if I could be measured, as said I felt more than 29 weeks. I am measuring 32, but this is fine as I am carrying more forward - I'm only 5ft 4 - and baby is getting big - so bump is now full of baby.

Midwife happy with me and I am to see her in 3 weeks, where we will start to talk about birth plan. 

I may go to new flat later, but I am so relaxed, resting on the sofa watching Olympics (come on Portugal!). I also get tired and sore if I walk very far.


x Francisca and bouncing Alexandre bump x


----------



## dizzydoll

Glad to hear everything is looking good Francisca :) Always better to get checked out if you've any worries :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Francisca- sounds like you have a wonderful midwife, taking the time to see you and ease your mind. I'm also short waisted so I know the feeling of the bump being all baby! Wait another month when your ribs feel about to burst. The good news is you'll get through it.
Where in Portugal are you from. My husband is Portuguese, his family is from the Azores.
Are you island or mainland?


----------



## Flutterly

Thanks for all your lovely messages ladies :) they mean a lot!! 

Glad all is well Francisca, my bubba is causing me havoc at the moment!! Walking is a struggle as he's getting so heavy and causing me pain!! 

Went to the Olympics today, was amazing and just what I needed even though I am now exhausted!! Was great watching team GB winning silver :)


----------



## FranciscaM

Hopeful42nd said:


> Where in Portugal are you from. My husband is Portuguese, his family is from the Azores.
> Are you island or mainland?

From mainland - Mourao. Azores beautiful part of world!

Flutterly: I may have seen you in the crowd, as I was watching in between sleeping. 

Claudio not back from flat until around 8pm, so I'm now away to waddle to have a nice relaxing bath and then get some food ready. Alexandre seems to calmed down now after his powerful gymnastic performance today, but I'm sure he'll kick out to say hello to his Dad!!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Oh a bath sounds like a fab idea Francisca! I think I'll have to make time for me to have one tomorrow! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think I need a bath. Playing out back with my munchkin, he swapped between sandbox and pool and back again. He threw three shoveles of dirt in the air and they ended up mostly on me :(. I have to say he was much worse off with sand in his hair, ears, mouth, even his diaper when opened spilled out sand. Lol, needless to say he got a bath. I'll get mine later.


----------



## Ladybug2009

Just checking in. 

Francessca = Glad apt went well and your midwfie sounds very nice and makes u feel at ease whitch is good :)

Flutterfly = Glad ur taking time out for urself hun and try to rest/relax as much as possible pregnancy can be a stressful time especially with a loss in the family. Sending u lots of love.

Well from me girls...

I have jst been onto the kiddicare website and ordered by pram for new babs and the buggy board for my 2 year old hope ive made the right choice :s Pram was really good price and comments sound good so cant wait to recieve it now. 

Unsure if any1 watched the midwifes program lastnight on bbc at 9pm it was well worth watching but ive got to say it was soooo sad i sat here most of the night crying my eyes out of what can go wrong :( Hoping and praying now all will b ok. 

Ive been locked away in house since sat (my own choice haha) i was planning a day out yday but was far to ill to attemp moving i have had sore tummy last 2 days and yestaday i felt like death warmed up and feeling sorry for myself good job hubby was off work to look after me :) This morning woken up at 5.45 though and decided to ge up i must b mad i will soon be wanting to go back to bed haha. Goin to get kids wellys and rain coats on 2day though and head out no matter what the weather haha. 

See u all soon :)


----------



## Leikela

I am glad all us ladies are doing well with the pregnancies! I cannot believe it is now August. Only 6 weeks until my baby shower and 9 weeks until I go out on maternity leave. Where did the time go?

I had a dream last night that I was in labor and it was painless and took 5 minutes. LOL This is about my 4th labor dream over the past two months. I am very anxious about it as the time draws closer. However, I know I will be able to get through it. :)

It sounds like the rest of you ladies are prepared for the arrival of your beans! Is anyone else anxious?


----------



## cheshire

Hi everyone, hope everyone is well. Cannot believe we are all now in the last stretch, it seems to have flown by.

That's great you got to go Flutterly, sending lots of hugs your way :hugs:. Did you have tickets or are you making the most of the empty seats fiasco? 

Leikela I am getting anxious. My major concern is that it will be too quick for me. The midwife has told me I can call an ambulance due to my fast delivery last time but I would rather be in control of the situation! Somewhere deep down though, I actually feel this birth will be a little longer than my third. I hope I am right!

We are off to France next week, looking forward to the break from the Olympics to be honest. Love the atmosphere but sometimes I am getting caught up, like trying to go to the park for an icecream or even crossing the road and being asked if I have a ticket :haha: Might help if I bothered to find out exactly where the games venues are before I plan an icecream in central London :)

Oh and Fifi, meant to say, we have that pram and I have a little tip from Icandy. When you want a forward facing toddler single buggy in the future you unscrew the two brackets on the blue seat and swap them round. Took me ages to find that out and saved me having to buy an apple seat unit, so thought I would share that with you.


----------



## fifi-folle

Thanks for that Cheshire. The one we bought has both the apple and pear seats. Already using it as a single with DS, it's a much bigger seat than the Oyster! Trying to sell my Oyster though which I'm a bit sad about, it's hardly been used as DS had reflux and much preferred being up in the wrap with me or Beco with DH.

Note for all: If you are interested in baby carriers feel free to ask me any questions, it saved my sanity but I did have to do a lot of research as the Baby Bjorn we were loaned to begin with killed both our backs and it was impossible to get DS into a position where he looked comfy. 

Cheshire have you thought of a home birth? How quick was your last delivery?

Leikela I am definitely anxious. I had such a horrible time last time I really want to have a more positive experience this time, ideally at home in water. I'm doing natal hypnotherapy to help me deal with my previous experience and get ready for this lo

Going to pick up a second hand birth pool which was never used at the weekend. I think once I have this I'll feel a bit better. I really hope things go better this time!


----------



## dizzydoll

Ladybug2009 said:


> Well from me girls...
> 
> I have jst been onto the kiddicare website and ordered by pram for new babs and the buggy board for my 2 year old hope ive made the right choice :s Pram was really good price and comments sound good so cant wait to recieve it now.
> 
> Unsure if any1 watched the midwifes program lastnight on bbc at 9pm it was well worth watching but ive got to say it was soooo sad i sat here most of the night crying my eyes out of what can go wrong :( Hoping and praying now all will b ok.
> 
> Ive been locked away in house since sat (my own choice haha) i was planning a day out yday but was far to ill to attemp moving i have had sore tummy last 2 days and yestaday i felt like death warmed up and feeling sorry for myself good job hubby was off work to look after me :) This morning woken up at 5.45 though and decided to ge up i must b mad i will soon be wanting to go back to bed haha. Goin to get kids wellys and rain coats on 2day though and head out no matter what the weather haha.
> 
> See u all soon :)

WHich pram did ya get hun? :)

Aw I watched that show and I was so upset watching it but it was lovely! I do like that they did show what could go wrong and that.


----------



## lindblum

I'm waking up with indigestion :( Anyone know a cure/how to prevent it? gaviscon isn't working.


----------



## Lady-K

lindblum said:


> I'm waking up with indigestion :( Anyone know a cure/how to prevent it? gaviscon isn't working.

Peppermint tea might work.

I'm getting waves of nausea today. Like first Tri. I get the odd day like that. DH reckons it's a hormone surge. It's rubbish; whatever it is.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Had my OB visit today. Baby is doing wonderful, measuring right on track or just barely under. Strong heartrate, and the best news is my GTT test came back normal :) woo hoo! I've gained 10 lbs total this pregnancy do far, so we are on track to keep it at 20 :)
I spoke to her about my heartburn issue as its now constant all day/night, if I eat/ or not, so on to Zantac it is. I just hope to god it helps as I was up half the night and thought I was gonna be sick. Going to pick some up later today :) my doc was like ' and foget the wimpy 75 strength, go strait for the 150, it's more designed for pregnant heartburn' lol
Also did my press it at the hospital. They provide formula still but only 6 diapers now. That's changed. So I guess we shall pack more this time :)


----------



## FranciscaM

I've been feeling rubbish all day!

My ribs feel as if they have been in a boxing match and my hips and back are really sore and achey. 

I've been walking round flat to get exercise, but even that tires me out. I'm pleased I only have about 10 steps from the sofa to kitchen - I have counted!

My bump just feels so heavy, as he presses against me, spreads out and grows. Last midwife check-up, she said he is getting big. He just loves to kick his mama in the ribs!!

We also now starting to think about birth plan as we count down the weeks. I'll be 30 weeks on Monday.... eek!! 

Francisca


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry double post, silly thing.


----------



## Leikela

cheshire said:


> Hi everyone, hope everyone is well. Cannot believe we are all now in the last stretch, it seems to have flown by.
> 
> Leikela I am getting anxious. My major concern is that it will be too quick for me. The midwife has told me I can call an ambulance due to my fast delivery last time but I would rather be in control of the situation! Somewhere deep down though, I actually feel this birth will be a little longer than my third. I hope I am right!
> 
> We are off to France next week, looking forward to the break from the Olympics to be honest. Love the atmosphere but sometimes I am getting caught up, like trying to go to the park for an icecream or even crossing the road and being asked if I have a ticket :haha: Might help if I bothered to find out exactly where the games venues are before I plan an icecream in central London :)

Chesire, I just read a thread in the 3rd Tri section where a poster just had her baby at home, all by herself and the paramedics had to break down her door! Those are the types of horror stories I think we dream about but are unlikely. LOL I am sure things will work out just fine for you and baby. :)



fifi-folle said:


> Leikela I am definitely anxious. I had such a horrible time last time I really want to have a more positive experience this time, ideally at home in water. I'm doing natal hypnotherapy to help me deal with my previous experience and get ready for this lo
> 
> Going to pick up a second hand birth pool which was never used at the weekend. I think once I have this I'll feel a bit better. I really hope things go better this time!

Fifi, I am glad I am not alone with my anxiety! I have heard of hypnotherapy and it sounds interesting! And I hope you are successful with your home water birth. I saw one on TV and it looked so easy. :)



Lady-K said:


> I'm getting waves of nausea today. Like first Tri. I get the odd day like that. DH reckons it's a hormone surge. It's rubbish; whatever it is.

Lady-K, me too! Two days this week, I have been nauseous. Eating seems to help. For me it isn't quite as bad as 1st Tri but it reminds me of that time! I agree, it is complete rubbish. LOL I hope you feel better soon!



FranciscaM said:


> I've been feeling rubbish all day!
> 
> My ribs feel as if they have been in a boxing match and my hips and back are really sore and achey.
> 
> I've been walking round flat to get exercise, but even that tires me out. I'm pleased I only have about 10 steps from the sofa to kitchen - I have counted!
> 
> My bump just feels so heavy, as he presses against me, spreads out and grows. Last midwife check-up, she said he is getting big. He just loves to kick his mama in the ribs!!
> 
> We also now starting to think about birth plan as we count down the weeks. I'll be 30 weeks on Monday.... eek!!
> 
> Francisca

I can relate! I feel as though I have gotten to the point where I am as big as I can comfortably handle! 12 more weeks of growing? Nooooo!!!! LOL My bump feels very heavy as well and if I have been sitting for long periods of time, it is painful to walk at first and my pelvic bone feels as though it is going to split in half. LOL I guess these are the joys of the 3rd Tri! I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## lindblum

Hopeful42nd - wow well done on 10lbs! im a fat fallumpus, have gained 2st (~24lbs)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I wasn't as tiny as I should be to start with so i didn't have that wiggle room to gain lots. I did anyways with my son though. At this point I had gained like 30. I think every baby affects us differently. Don't think your a fatty, your pregnant Hun! And your avatar pic is adorable :)


----------



## mel9996

appt went good yesterday. hb nice and strong and measuring at 31 wks. i have gained a total of 15 lbs since being prego and the doctor is happy with that me on the other hand not so much. my butt is so big it swipes things off the counter haha. also my iron is a little low i have always been anemic but this was the first time at the an appt they have brought it up. its suppose to be 11 and im 10.7 so its not too bad.

bought a camera for the baby shower tomorrow and from 8pm until 5am was making candy lollipops because the lady who was suppose to make the favors bailed on my mom and she has spent so much money and time on my shower i couldnt let her do them. her and my mommom also bought my glider yest. its super cute and soft excited to get it in a week. im so excited for tomorrow cant wait to see friends and family i havent seen in a long time. especially since i started this nursing job i have no spare time and the time i do its spent sleeping doing laundry and keeping the house together for OH and his daughter. 

im anxious about birth too. the other nite i was laying in bed and she was going crazy in there and all i kept thinking is in a few months she going to be in my arms and my wheels just kept turning from there. question who is going to try and go natural? no epidural? im trying to stay away from it just because i dont want the chance of having back problems down the line.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay the realization just hit me today. My child will be 20 months when this new baby drops in on our family and I have no clue how he's going to cope. He has no real clue when I talk to him about baby in belly but will kiss the belly if asked to. He is going to be in for a huge culture shock...and I am going to be in for trouble as he is sooo mommy attached. I'm scared he is going to become a terror and be angry with me :( I know it's normal to feel this way, but it's panic starting to set in. I know about getting a gift from baby to him and getting him to pick something for baby, but is this really a fix all. I'm in the throws of reading all there is to read on the subject and just can't calm myself.


----------



## fifi-folle

Are you reading new baby stories to him? Once baby arrives you can try to make sure your wee guy gets some mummy time whilst your DH or family look after the baby. Can't think what else to suggest. DS will only be 14/15 months so I'm not sure there's anything we can do to prepare him!
Mel 10.7 is pretty good really. In pregnancy in the UK they don't worry if it's above 10.5. 
My weight gain has just been in the past few weeks, I've put on 15lbs too :)


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all.

Dizzydoll - I really culdnt tel u the name of it haha its a light weight one as after my ds i suffer wiv back problems and bby wont be in pram much anyway as i drive most places haha. But its good for what i need it for :)

Heartburn is starting to kick in although kicking in late as wiv DS and DD i was in pain with it from around 23wks haha. I try to drink alot of milk i find that helps with the heartburn (old wives tale and it does work)

Hope all is ok :) x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fifi- haven't got a chance to get any pregnancy/new baby books yet but it's on the list. We just try to talk about baby and show the belly. He really has no clue what's going on. Typical self absorbed little guy. We'll try all the tricks I've read about. Create a big bro t-shirt with him, have him pick something for baby, get him a big gift from baby, talk to him about how when baby comes he'll have --- with him for a bit. When he comes to the hospital daddy will bring him, I'll meet him outside the room (ideally if no c section) and bring him to meet baby in the hospital bassinette, not in my arms so I'm free to hug him. He's keeping his crib/bed as its a 3 in one, we'll get the same for the baby and new bedding so his stuff is his.

Ladybug- milk used to help for mine but since like 25 weeks I've been suffering at all times of day and that's going through craploads of milk and tums and avoiding all kinds of food. Thank god my doc okayed Zantac as its a total godsend! I slept great last night, besides aches and peeing trips, and daytime has been a huge relief!


----------



## fifi-folle

Sounds like you're doing all the right things. It's that fear of the unknown, you have no idea how it's going to go until baby's here. Hugs x
Just back from night out with my preggo yoga friends from last time, I'm the first to get pregnant again so there was lots of chat about how nuts I am! Didn't mind being the sober one though :)


----------



## cheshire

Leikela - I read that post as well. WOW that must have been scary! Fifi- my last labour lasted from about 10.15pm to 11.30pm. I did have some clues all day and now I know what those are I am hoping I will be able to make it to the hospital prior to contractions starting. It is amazing really because my first labour was 2 days long and the second only 5 hours. Each time I seem to progress further before the pain kicks in. I have considered a home birth and still may. I am undecided.

Lady-K - hope the nausea eases. Third tri is a pain, I think my pregnancy glow is going to pack her bags and make way for the heavy, moany me :)

mel9996 - enjoy your baby shower! I am probably going all natural, last one I had with no pain relief. I did have an epidural with my first one, no side affects at all, I would happily have gone natural and even planned a water birth :haha: keep an open mind ;)

Hopeful42nd one of the things that made a new baby and a toddler hard for me was ME, I was worried about how my son would react to the new baby. Looking back now, and in preperation for this one with my current toddler I am a way more relaxed, what will be will be. My two older children are best friends, he cannot remember life without her. Their relationship is one of the reasons we decided to have another one close in age to our third. All the worries will naturally fade as you both start getting used to having the baby in the mix.


----------



## dizzydoll

Hopeful42nd said:


> Had my OB visit today. Baby is doing wonderful, measuring right on track or just barely under. Strong heartrate, and the best news is my GTT test came back normal :) woo hoo! I've gained 10 lbs total this pregnancy do far, so we are on track to keep it at 20 :)
> I spoke to her about my heartburn issue as its now constant all day/night, if I eat/ or not, so on to Zantac it is. I just hope to god it helps as I was up half the night and thought I was gonna be sick. Going to pick some up later today :) my doc was like ' and foget the wimpy 75 strength, go strait for the 150, it's more designed for pregnant heartburn' lol
> Also did my press it at the hospital. They provide formula still but only 6 diapers now. That's changed. So I guess we shall pack more this time :)

Great to hear that you passed the GTT and everything looking good :) Well done with the weight gain, I've not been weighed since about 13 weeks and I'm afraid to weigh myself haha :)



FranciscaM said:


> I've been feeling rubbish all day!
> 
> My ribs feel as if they have been in a boxing match and my hips and back are really sore and achey.
> 
> I've been walking round flat to get exercise, but even that tires me out. I'm pleased I only have about 10 steps from the sofa to kitchen - I have counted!
> 
> My bump just feels so heavy, as he presses against me, spreads out and grows. Last midwife check-up, she said he is getting big. He just loves to kick his mama in the ribs!!
> 
> We also now starting to think about birth plan as we count down the weeks. I'll be 30 weeks on Monday.... eek!!
> 
> Francisca

Sorry to hear you're so uncomfortable, my wee one seems to have just recently discovered how much fun it is to kick me in the ribs haha :)

I really need to start working on a birth plan too, I have some ideas of what I'd like but getting it all written down is the big thing haha :)



Ladybug2009 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Dizzydoll - I really culdnt tel u the name of it haha its a light weight one as after my ds i suffer wiv back problems and bby wont be in pram much anyway as i drive most places haha. But its good for what i need it for :)

Haha sorry for being nosy I just love looking at diffferent prams :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hope everyone is well today. I am feeling a bit better now about the whole new baby, toddler thing. I'll just stick to my plan and I'm sure it will work out. Loads O'd ppl do it and so can I. So my little guy has been fighting his naps lately again and going to bed too late, so I figured it's a sign it's time to swap to single nap. Today's trial run is so far so good :) he went down after his lunch and is sleeping sound :) I didn't want to do it before moving but he is ready I guess. There goes my AM catnap, lol


----------



## Lady-K

Yep, going to have a newborn with a 19 month old. She has absolutely no idea what is going on.

I have absolutely no idea what it's going to be like.

She'll probably be fine. It's me who's terrified! I just hope I can still devote enough time to her.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

We are in this together I guess. We'll be starting a thread to chat about toddlers and babies on the parenting threads section. Who am I kidding, it's probably been done! We will survive.


----------



## fifi-folle

We will survive, with each other's tips of what works and doesn't, and thankfully they're just wee, they won't remember a time without their sibling! The phrase to remember is "this too shall pass" :)


----------



## FranciscaM

fifi-folle: I laughed when I saw the word "wee" in your post. I was going to say please don't mention wee, but I took it wrong way.... lol

First time tonight in about 2 weeks that baby has been quiet!! I hope this means he gives me some peace before he's born, but I doubt it! One minute I think he's asleep and then "baaam", I get a sharp kick to remind me he's there (as if I need reminded thanks to my huge bump!!)


----------



## fifi-folle

It's ok we're not on that stage yet!!!


----------



## Flutterly

Hey ladies! Been for my midwife appoint today and all is well with me and bubba :D Can't believe I'm 32 weeks!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I had my appt yesterday and it was only so/so. My first bp check was really high 168/105, but there was no protein in my urine and the nurse checked it again and it had went down to 138/82. When it was high I had eye "floaters", which I get occasionally. Since my bp went back down after a few minutes they are letting me keep going as normal. Hopefully I can avoid anymore high readings and make it to my goal of 38 weeks ;)


----------



## dizzydoll

Flutterly good to hear your appointment went well!
Twinkle fx'd your bp stays down for you!! :) 

Looking forward to my appointment on Friday now!!


----------



## Flutterly

Thanks hun, I just celebrated by buying some blankets lol!!!

Twinkie, hope everything stays ok hun!!


----------



## glitterfly

Wholly Molly.... Anyone else thinking 'eek!' ? I keep seeing tiny babies and thinking how it'll be me really soon, feel pretty unprepared to be honest! :/ xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

glitterfly said:


> Wholly Molly.... Anyone else thinking 'eek!' ? I keep seeing tiny babies and thinking how it'll be me really soon, feel pretty unprepared to be honest! :/ xxx

It's fine. You're never prepared :lol: We tried for DS for almost 2 years, I work in childcare, have done teaching, am fully qualified to look after 0-16 but was still not prepared for how much life would change!!!
I'm looking at little babies going "How the heck am I going to look after one of them as well as DS!?!?!"

Now the proud owner of a birth pool :happydance: and a TENS machine :D Had a poorly wee one all weekend, he's passed it on to me so I feel like rubbish :nope:


----------



## annabelle29

Had my 30 week appt yesterday and all is well. Been having some braxton hicks contractions that I can feel in my back, so that has me a little worried that LO is in the wrong position still. I'm starting acupuncture soon to try and make sure this one goes where's she's supposed to and to just de-stress and be prepared for labor. It worked helping me get pregnant, so I'm a pretty big advocate of acupuncture now. :thumbup:


----------



## Leikela

Glad to hear all is well with everyone! We are all really getting very close! I too cannot believe it to a degree, with it being my first and all.

Today I had a 29 week appointment and it went well. I did the one hour glucose tolerance test and it wasn't so bad. It just tasted a like a slightly flat orange soda. I hope I pass! I didn't feel any symptoms though. No shaking, headache, nausea, etc.

I hope we all continue to do well in the upcoming weeks! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I noticed the past few days that my belly button has changed. I can see insides of it much better and it's become soft skin like the earlobe as its all streatched :) I like the feel on it and catch myself feeling it.
Things are so much better now that my heartburn is under control. I ate buffalo chicken tenders today! No issues :)


----------



## FranciscaM

Hope everyone is having a good day!

So all of yesterday we continued with getting the new flat ready, so we can move in next week. :thumbup:

I find it funny, as it feels as if bump enters the room before me! I just feel so huge now! 

I gave in to my husband last night as we decided to "christen" the flat! Afterwards, Alexandre went nuts for about 30 minutes - limbs poking out at side and powerful kicks... 

Francisca


----------



## lindblum

Hopeful42nd - how long did it take you to get used to peppermint tea? im really finding it hard, the smell is sooo strong.

leikela i had the glucose test yesterday, i had to wait 2hrs tho :( when do you get results? mine should be tomorrow.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

lindblum said:


> Hopeful42nd - how long did it take you to get used to peppermint tea? im really finding it hard, the smell is sooo strong.
> 
> leikela i had the glucose test yesterday, i had to wait 2hrs tho :( when do you get results? mine should be tomorrow.

I didn't :( think you've confused me with another gal. I used to drink red raspberry leaf and green tea, no issues with those. When I was sick I'd drink a rooibus chai that had a bit of mint to it. I didn't find it overly strong though. I think I'm with you, real mint tea would bother me. What r u using it for again?


----------



## lindblum

so sorry you're right, just read back a couple of pages and it was Lady-K that suggested it.. ooops sorry x
She said it was supposed to help indigestion.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

No worries, don't apologise. I don't see how peppermint could help...maybe the initial cooling effect?
I went out and got some cute baby stuff at old navy this morning. Gotta love their clearence section!


----------



## Leikela

lindblum said:


> leikela i had the glucose test yesterday, i had to wait 2hrs tho :( when do you get results? mine should be tomorrow.

Lindblum, they didn't tell me when I would get the results, but I am assuming they will call me. If there are no problems, maybe I won't even find out until my next visit in 3 weeks.

Did you feel any differently within the 2 hours? Like any shaking or headache? I felt pretty much the same. I was just starving!


----------



## dizzydoll

I felt a bit unwell, lightheaded and sickly kind of and I got a weird tingling in my right foot :haha:
Other than that though it wasn't too bad. I was very tired after and not really able to eat much for the afternoon.


----------



## Ladybug2009

Nice to see every1 is doing well. 

Francesscia - Haha i no the feeling everytime me and my dh dtd bby seems to not want me to relax afterwards haha. I guess thats what we get haha!

Hosp bag is getting ready 2mpz seen as ive bn having alot of braxton hicks and alot of pressure in my back i never had this wiv my ds and dd as i was induced this time i have a feeling (and i hope) i will o alone :)

xxx


----------



## cheshire

Hi hope everyone is well. We came back from France and had a nice break (also baby stayed put and I made it home still pregnant :) )

I had my 28 week appointment, all good but the baby is still in the breech position :dohh: the midwife did say it was too early to worry and he can turn but I am detemined to lay down the law with this little guy now. I have started daily breech tilt excersise. I also try to stretch out as often as I can, especially when I'm sleeping/resting.

We talked about the options and she said as it's my 4th pregnancy turning him manually will probably be affective and less dangerous. Also they are happy to do a vaginal delivery if his feet are likely to come first :shock: but in that case I would need to be on the main hospital ward and not in the home from home unit that I want to be in. So I am determined that HE WILL TURN!

I am trying a little relaxation and imagining him turning, or telling him to turn. I found this useful for labour so hoping it works, the only problem is finding space and quiet time in my house is nearly impossible :)

I also thought I was HUGE and really worried that he was going to be a massive baby. I am measuring exactly 29cms and the midwife did say, you only have 9-11 weeks left you know, chances are I will not go much past 40 weeks as I never do. I am still feeling like I am half way through!!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Plenty time for him to turn (and not being too cheeky - space too! ;) ) I know a couple of people who have had vaginal breech births, one was her first baby! The other was wanting a home birth but chose to go in as there were no guarantees she would get a m/w experienced with breech birth coming out to her. 
I had my 32 week appt on Thursday, fundal height measuring 33 which I was relieved about as I'd been measuring 3 weeks ahead at 28 wks. Baby is head down still. Just trying to get organised for my homebirth before I get too massive (or too obsessed with cleaning everything!)


----------



## cheshire

That's good to know Fifi, I'm assuming he will turn as all my others were always head down, so I think this little guy must have a lot more room, my husband joked that he is trying to get close to my boobs already.


----------



## lindblum

leikela - i was just feeling dizzy/faint and or course hungry! i got my results today, it was normal :)


----------



## Leikela

lindblum said:


> leikela - i was just feeling dizzy/faint and or course hungry! i got my results today, it was normal :)

Congrats on it being normal! I haven't heard anything from my Dr. so I am assuming mine was normal too. :)


----------



## Flutterly

Hi all! Glad to see everyone is doing well. I am really starting to struggle now :( 33 weeks today and I feel so heavy and have this awful pain down in my groin area which is probably either a ligament or my pelvis has shifted! The thought that I might have another 8ish weeks of this...really don't want to go overdue!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think we all classify in the don't want to go overdue boat :)


----------



## Flutterly

Haha yeah I know...have a feeling I'm gonna!!!


----------



## Leikela

Flutterly, I feel your pain! I am starting to feel uncomfortable sitting in an upright position. I feel as though my lungs are being crushed and I need to stop sometimes and take deep breaths. Considering my baby has yet to put on 4 more pounds over the next 10 weeks, I can only envision this getting worse. :(

I have heard that towards the end, pregnant women just want the baby out already. It already feels like I am carrying around a bowling ball!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's something I keep forgetting to mention on here, as well as to my doc.
At night when I wake I have some pretty bad back pain and chest intercostal muscle pain. The problem is after laying there breathing awake for a few moments I get this horrible pain that radiates through my chest, front and back, all over the ribcage. It's like I can't breathe without it severely hurting and I cringe and tense up till it passes. It lasts about 15-20 seconds but it feels like forever and is scary. Anyone else get pain like that?


----------



## Leikela

Hopeful, I don't get pain quite like that. At night, I sometimes suffer from leg cramps (Charlie horses). I never got them before, just with this pregnancy. They are so painful!! The muscles are affected in strange ways during pregnancy, especially towards the end with the release of the hormone relaxin. What you are describing sounds muscular. Regardless, that must be very scary to go through at night!


----------



## Flutterly

I got leg cramps at 5am this morning!! Legs were completely stick with feet pointing downwards and I couldn't move!! Had to get my OH to put my feet back into position and then it went. Was well scary, I've never had it that bad!!


----------



## Flutterly

Leikeila, I get that as well if I sit too upright!! I have about 5lbs of baby in me now...so heavy!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Leikela- it is a bit scary but it goes away. I just think it may be worth mentioning. Maybe it's just time for a new mattress and pillow? I've hit the five year mark and it's getting settle spots in it. DH's fault as he's a big guy and wears em out faster. I just figured maybe it's worse or aggravated with pregnancy. I have looked up the intercostal muscles thing and it said it can happen in pregnancy. Just seems I'm getting a worst case in those moments. Prob nothing that can be done for it either. Only 7w+ to go.

My son!lost my nursing necklace this morning while we were out. I've been in tears for the last half hour, that was very special to me and him, it symbolized out bond breastfeeding. I just wish someone would be kind and hand it in and they would call me. People have no idea when they find things how much meaning they can have to someone. Please if you ladies ever find things return them to the owner if possible. It could be the last thing they have of a dead relative, or just special in some way.


----------



## em1980

Hi eveyone- hope you are and your bumps are good :) Just wondering if any of you have been diagnosed with, or think you might have SPD? Found out that I have it yesterday, would be nice to share some experiences if any :) xx


----------



## Flutterly

Think I have it Ems!! Over on the right side of my groin area there's a pain which feels like something is ready to tear!! I have to do everything very carefully, getting out of bed or up from sitting position is the worst and I have to wear a support belt when I walk! It is so bloody painful :(


----------



## annabelle29

Leikela said:


> Hopeful, I don't get pain quite like that. At night, I sometimes suffer from leg cramps (Charlie horses). I never got them before, just with this pregnancy. They are so painful!! The muscles are affected in strange ways during pregnancy, especially towards the end with the release of the hormone relaxin. What you are describing sounds muscular. Regardless, that must be very scary to go through at night!

I've had the leg cramps in the middle of the night too!! My midwife suggested I take a calcium/magnesium supplement and I think it has been helping a bit, so maybe you're low on calcium?? 

Had my first acupuncture appt yesterday and it went well. I'm more concerned with post partum issues, but just want to be in optimal health if I can be. Also saw a chiropractor today for my low back pain, and it was awesome!! He adjusted by back, neck and hips, which can be great for labor to get those all aligned. Highly recommend it to anyone having back pain or just want to get your body aligned for labor. :thumbup:


----------



## Leikela

Flutterly said:


> I got leg cramps at 5am this morning!! Legs were completely stick with feet pointing downwards and I couldn't move!! Had to get my OH to put my feet back into position and then it went. Was well scary, I've never had it that bad!!

Oh no!! I feel your pain!! They are the absolute worst!! They were the most painful for me last week. It cramped 6 times in a row. I was covered in sweat by the time they were done.



Hopeful42nd said:


> Leikela- it is a bit scary but it goes away. I just think it may be worth mentioning. Maybe it's just time for a new mattress and pillow? I've hit the five year mark and it's getting settle spots in it. DH's fault as he's a big guy and wears em out faster. I just figured maybe it's worse or aggravated with pregnancy. I have looked up the intercostal muscles thing and it said it can happen in pregnancy. Just seems I'm getting a worst case in those moments. Prob nothing that can be done for it either. Only 7w+ to go.

My hubby is on the bigger side too and he also wears out the mattress a bit faster. I sleep with two pillows and have a foam mattress pad, which has been a life saver! You can get them at Walmart, Target, etc and they provide a lot more comfort. Oh and I hope you find your breast feeding necklace!



em1980 said:


> Hi eveyone- hope you are and your bumps are good :) Just wondering if any of you have been diagnosed with, or think you might have SPD? Found out that I have it yesterday, would be nice to share some experiences if any :) xx

I definitely think I have it. If I sit for too long of a period (especially on a hard/uncomfortable chair) and then stand up, it feels as though someone is taking an axe to my pelvic bone! It is so painful and I cannot even walk right away. It takes a few moments to wear off. I told my doctor about it and she said it was normal and due to the separation of the pelvis, getting ready for labor! Still though, it is not fun! LOL



annabelle29 said:


> I've had the leg cramps in the middle of the night too!! My midwife suggested I take a calcium/magnesium supplement and I think it has been helping a bit, so maybe you're low on calcium??
> 
> Had my first acupuncture appt yesterday and it went well. I'm more concerned with post partum issues, but just want to be in optimal health if I can be. Also saw a chiropractor today for my low back pain, and it was awesome!! He adjusted by back, neck and hips, which can be great for labor to get those all aligned. Highly recommend it to anyone having back pain or just want to get your body aligned for labor. :thumbup:

Thanks for the tip Annabelle! I think it is due to not drinking enough water. The times it happened, I hadn't drank as much water as I normally do. I have gone almost a week now without one. I also read that if you keep your legs straight and bend your toes towards your knees and then rotate your ankles before bed, that can help to ward them off too. And good advice about the chiropractor! I just may look into that! I have actually never been to one before. Good idea! :)


----------



## mel9996

so i had my 33 wk appt yest and it was horrible the nurse was a total b$tch then i sat there for an hr so i walked into the hallway and she goes omg i didnt tell her you were here. i almost lost it. so she finally comes in and tells me im measuring at 35 wks!!! so her explanations were because she sits in my right rib cage all day she is stretching me out or she is just a big girl. so then i go to give her my FMLA paper work and she goes oo i dont fill it out the girls at the desk do and i just sign them. well i was suppose to go meet my HR person right after the appt so that went out the window when they told me that it takes a wk to fill them out. the receptionist goes you need to put the date down that you plan on leaving work and im like you guys have given me 3 different due dates now and you expect me to pick the date and shes like whats the date on your chart im like lady does it look like i have my chart..um no you do. i was so irritated by the time i left there i didnt want to ever come back. on a good note OH got my the glider put together nursery is basically complete just gotta go over my check list one more time and see if we are missing anything. hope all is well with everybody else


----------



## dizzydoll

Ah sorry you had such a frustrating appointment hun :( Hope they sort things out for you and you can relax. So jealous of you with your glider! I need to pick up some kind of comfy chair for the baby room!!

AFM the only news really is my navel piercing scar has started to split :( I hadn't even thought of the possibility of it happening since it's been healed over for about 6 or 7 years!!


----------



## Leikela

Mel,
I would have been frustrated too!! Wow! Talk about incompetence. My Dr. hasn't even talked to me about filling out forms for FMLA yet or forms for the hospital! I guess I should bring this up at my 32 week visit! Glad things are going well for you otherwise, though!

Dizzy,
Oh no! Does it hurt at all? Strange that that would happen after 6 or 7 years of it being healed up! I hope it feels ok.


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been awol, DS wasn't well then gave it to me, why is the only sharing he can do is germs? :lol:

Dizzy - ouch! I have laparoscopy scars inside my belly button and they're really pulling this time, my belly button didn't turn out last time and I was hoping to avoid it this time but it's threatening, eugh.

Mel- sorry you had to deal with such inefficiency, you'd think they'd realise it was better for their safety not to mess around a pregnant lady!

Leikela - glad the leg cramps have stopped for you. Another tip is to make sure you have enough calcium intake apparently. Anaemia can also be a cause. Dehydration for me is the main one though. 

Annabelle - acupuncture is great isn't it!? I went when TTC DS. It's a bit odd how having needles poked in you can make you feel so relaxed. When pregnant with him I got reflexology on the NHS which was great, need to get in touch to see if I can get a few sessions to encourage this baby out before 42 weeks!

Flutterly - I hope the pelvic pain's not too bad at the minute. Have you see a physio? Got painkillers? take it as easy as you can x

Em1980 - my pelvis has been giving me problems for months, I've seen a pregnancy massage specialist who has given me exercises etc and I'm doing preggo yoga but in my case there's not a lot to be done as it's picking up my 26lb son that aggravates it and there's no avoiding picking him up unfortunately. Hope you are getting some support with it though!

Hopeful - has your necklace turned up? Really hope it has. It's so sad when you lose something with sentimental attachments. And coping with it is so much more difficult with pregnancy hormones too. x

AFM: getting over the bug my son shared, trying to keep on top of the housework etc and generally feeling huge and knackered. Finding it increasingly difficult to get up and down off the floor so not being as involved a Mummy as I normally would. It's hard but if I pushed myself I would just end up in too much pain :( Getting a bit excited that we'll meet this little one in the next month or two!!! Still a few things to organise but all I need is to hit 37 weeks, have the home birth supplies delivered and we're good to go!
Must get back to bed and try and sleep though. Woke up with hunger/indigestion.


----------



## dizzydoll

It stings a bit when it's stretching more. Hopefully it doesn't stretch too much further! 
Baby is playing at being an octopus at the moment :rofl: Literally managing to poke or kick me in so many places at once I'm seriously wondering have they grown an extra few limbs since my last scan :rofl:

Fifi I can't even imagine attempting to get down on the floor! Last time I tried a good few weeks ago it was agony getting up and OH had a good laugh at me rolling over and back to try and get in a position where I could get myself up :rofl:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I had a belly piercing also. I kept mine with a teflon pregnancy piercing tube I got online. I had to remove it when I went in for labor but was able to put it back after. I still have the whole but have left out the piercing this time. It's the same as what it was, no discomfort or ripping. I can only imagine what yours feels like. That scares me a bit as I have a Caesarian scar from a year and a half ago, hope it holds up with this big stretch!


----------



## Flutterly

My belly piercing has been fine thankfully...it just looks a bit weird!!

My pain hasn't got any worse so I'm thanful for that. Will mention it again to my midwife when I see her next week!

I've just hit the 34 week mark!! Feel like a whale now!!

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/loobielis/E5A1D031-C6E6-4D25-871A-E20545FFB19B-4040-000004D20EEE6193.jpg


----------



## dizzydoll

You definitely do not look whale like at all!!
You look fab hun!!


----------



## Flutterly

Haha thanks! I've had such a massive growth spurt in the last 3 weeks! Always take a bump photo every 3 weeks and the difference this time round is so noticeable! I was like, whoa, I got big!!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha I've been taking them weekly and was just sorting through my photobucket account this morning and looked at a slideshow of my bump from the start haha :) Crazy seeing how much a few weeks changes things!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Necklace is gone :( no one called (truthfully I think the lady didn't bother trying) whatever, I'll get over it.
As for other things. Slowly getting fully packed, but I am finding getting motivation and energy really hard. I'll start to worry next week I guess, as we get the keys friday


----------



## fifi-folle

Really must get another bump pic, this one isn't exactly representative...
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7268/7817644538_fd4009f760.jpg

You going to share your latest bump pic Dizzy?

Didn't realise you were moving Hopeful, are you moving far?


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw fifi that's such a cute pic :) Your LO looks so happy :)

Here's my bump today! :) excuse the pjs comfort comes before fashion when I'm stuck in the house all day haha :)
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y141/evillilsheep/Bump%20pics%202012/2012-08-21105504.jpg


----------



## fifi-folle

Lovely bump (and jammies!)


----------



## Leikela

Aw, I love all the bump pics ladies!! You all look fabulous! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fifi- not far just a 25 min drive away. It's the next city over, I actually can't wait but it's just a lot to deal with. We needed the space (3rd bedroom, more than the 1 bath we currently have). It's a big upgrade for us :)

My little girl has been really mellow the past two days. I've been feeling off, think I'm fighting a virus, and she hasn't moved much at all, basically making me crazy nervous.
I think she also changed positions though maybe that's a factor? Anyone else going through less movement?


----------



## fifi-folle

Hopeful42nd said:


> Fifi- not far just a 25 min drive away. It's the next city over, I actually can't wait but it's just a lot to deal with. We needed the space (3rd bedroom, more than the 1 bath we currently have). It's a big upgrade for us :)
> 
> My little girl has been really mellow the past two days. I've been feeling off, think I'm fighting a virus, and she hasn't moved much at all, basically making me crazy nervous.
> I think she also changed positions though maybe that's a factor? Anyone else going through less movement?

Fab! 
My LO has also been quiet but she has also turned over and is kicking the placenta a lot of the time. I had this with DS at about this stage too, I think they just like to keep us on our toes. 
However if you are concerned you should speak to your doctor/midwife. I've had enough movement to know that she's ok, whereas with DS I did go to hospital a couple of times because of reduced movement and they were great (and typically the little sod started bouncing as soon as they put the monitor on!!!)


----------



## Leikela

Hopeful42nd said:


> My little girl has been really mellow the past two days. I've been feeling off, think I'm fighting a virus, and she hasn't moved much at all, basically making me crazy nervous.
> I think she also changed positions though maybe that's a factor? Anyone else going through less movement?

I have days where movement is a lot and days where it isn't. I notice that the more active I am physically, the more she moves around. When I rest, she rests. I know a lot of people say their baby keeps them up at night kicking away, but this isn't the case with me. I sleep all the way through, except for my once a night bathroom break. Also, I heard that as baby gets bigger, there is less movement. I wouldn't worry! She is probably happy in there! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Once a night loo break???? I'm once an hour just about!


----------



## Leikela

fifi-folle said:


> Once a night loo break???? I'm once an hour just about!

Aw! I guess I am lucky! I go quite frequently during the day though. :)


----------



## cheshire

Great pictures everyone. 

My baby is very quiet during the day, he seems to get active in the morning or evening. Luckily I have been able to sleep lately (not sure why) as my toddler and my husband seem to be swapping beds in the middle of the night and somehow manage not to wake me up! But time is creeping away and sleepless nights are on the horizon! Still I got super excited about meeting him and have been seriously thinking about washing and packing up things before the school year starts up in a week or two! I have got nothing ready, cot is still in peices and the pram is less than ready! Oh well heres to weeks of nesting!


----------



## Leikela

Cheshire, that is great you are getting sleep! :) Also, I hear ya on the nesting part. Last night I went through both of my closets and pruned out old clothes. I went through my bookcases and CD rack and picked out all the ones I no longer want. I then donated them to a charity. The baby's room is all painted and ready to go too. I am now working on organizing all my files. It is exhausting but something in me is driving me to do it. LOL :)


----------



## Flutterly

Well it's been a busy weekend!! OH and his dad have been working tirelessly dismantling furniture and building more (have downsized the wardrobe and got rid of a chest of drawers) and today they put up the beautiful cot (pictured below!). Yesterday I sorted everything out that had to come out of wardrobe and drawers!! Took me all day and felt like we'd just moved in! 
I've washed the last load of baby's stuff except for a couple of coats and his going home bits that I bought today! 
And today I spent 4.5 hours getting my car fixed (I didn't realise it would be that long!). Fingers crossed it was finally running properly, it's the 3rd time I've had to take it in!

I have midwife tomorrow :) 

Hope you've all had a nice weekend - it sure feels like a Sunday today!! Here's the cot (I've ordered prints for the wall and they'll be a cot tidy and bunting at some point!)

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/loobielis/DDD2B42C-06B7-4055-85D0-78C3A51E6D19-1480-000001491B8662BA.jpg


----------



## Leikela

Flutterly,

The crib looks amazing!! You are definitely ready for your little one! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

OMG anyone else getting headbutted in the cervix really hard? It's so sore! I had it with DS but not this early. Also losing bits of my plug which seems a bit odd at this stage. I've been more worried about not going into labour I didn't consider that I might go early!!!


----------



## lindblum

flutterly, love the cot and changing tray!

fifi- i think its common to lose the plug throughout the 3rd tri as it regenerates itself, hopefully thats all it is x


----------



## Flutterly

Thanks ladies, I love it so much!!

I think I have lost bits of my plug too, only a couple of days and been quiet since!

I don't have cervix pain but this bubs has his bum firmly on my ribs and I am in agony!! 

Midwife went well yesterday, he's not engaged yet but still head down :D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

OB today, baby head down and has dropped :) I'm sick feeling grumpy and in pain :(
She has given me the option if I want a growth scan but she wasn't going to schedule one. She said cause they can be off by over a pound either way it could make people worry unnecessarily. I measure just fine and weight gain is 14.2 lbs. what would you do?


----------



## Leikela

Hopeful, wow!! Sounds like baby is ready to come very soon! As for the growth scan, is it another ultrasound? If so, I would do it just so I could see baby one last time and to know if she is accurately head down. However, I wouldn't take what they said about the weight too seriously. If it isn't an ultrasound, then I would probably pass. What do you think you're going to do?


----------



## cheshire

Lovely cot Flutterly. Changing table is a great idea too.

Hopeful, I too would have a growth scan, especially as you know they can be off, you can have this in mind when you go. 

Fifi, I have had lots of pressure on my cervix lately and I'm wondering if little one has turned. I get a really odd sensation for a few days where it felt like my whole uterus lunged forward. This happened a few times so now I am not sure what to think. If he turned, or if he is always turning and now he is bigger I feel it more.

Some days his hiccups are down low, sometimes down on my left side but I have not felt them up above my belly button for a while now, so fingers crossed. Also that pressure feeling I had with all three of the others who were all head down so I am hopeful. All the big movement seems to be up high :shrug: sometimes I wish I had an ultrasound machine.

The mucus plug will probably just regenerate. I have only ever seen the plug once in all three previous pregnancies, so maybe loosing bit by bit is common too.


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Flutterly the cot is lovely! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Leikela said:


> Hopeful, wow!! Sounds like baby is ready to come very soon! As for the growth scan, is it another ultrasound? If so, I would do it just so I could see baby one last time and to know if she is accurately head down. However, I wouldn't take what they said about the weight too seriously. If it isn't an ultrasound, then I would probably pass. What do you think you're going to do?

It's hard to say. My initial reaction was yeah, have the ultrasound to see baby one more time, but then her telling me 'would you panic if it says baby is big?'
I just don't know. It really would make me nervous but would it change my plan for vbac, I don't think so.... So maybe we'll just go for it.
I had one with my last pregnancy as I was measuring big and was borderline gestational diabetic (more intolerant controlled by diet). He was shown to be big.
This time I just was wondering if they do that cause it's a VBAC to know the risk of tearing, but they continuously monitor you during active labour anyways.
I'm excited, on sunday I'm two weeks from full term :) so I could have the baby at any time! But I doubt she'll come early, my boy wasn't.


----------



## Leikela

Hopeful, sounds good! Let us know how the ultrasound goes! :)


----------



## Flutterly

I feel like a whale today!! 36 weeks and I just feel huge! Can't believe it's only 1 week till full term!


----------



## Leikela

Flutterly said:


> I feel like a whale today!! 36 weeks and I just feel huge! Can't believe it's only 1 week till full term!

Aw, you are almost there!! Before you know it, your little one will be here!

Full term for us here in the States is 40 weeks so I am kind of envious that you are almost there!


----------



## annabelle29

I think 37 weeks is technically considered full term in the US also Leikela. When I had my version with DS, they wanted to wait until after 37 weeks so in case he needed to be delivered right away, he'd still be full term. 

Had my 34 week appt today and got an ultrasound to check her position, and she is head down!!! :happydance: I'm so relieved and excited! I was convinced she was breech, but I was wrong. Now I can concentrate on getting this little girl out naturally hopefully!


----------



## Leikela

annabelle,
You're right! I never knew this before. Everyone always talks about 40 weeks that I thought that was full term. Hmmm, you learn something new every day! :)

https://www.babycenter.com/6_your-pregnancy-37-weeks_1126.bc


----------



## cheshire

It's getting so close!! Flutterly are you going to be the first of the october people? Cannot wait!

Great news annabelle! 

Well I am off to the hospital this morning, not for me :) my crazy 8 year old was playing on a roundabout (playground one not road one!) and decided to hold on with only his hands and let his legs spin out (it was a standing one, more like a maypole), then his hands got sweaty and he flew off at top speed, landed in the grass and broke his wrist, a week before school went back!! He was totally chuffed as this was described as a 'sports injury'... hmm. Today he needs to go back to the fracture clinic for assessment. What's terrible is that he was helping me so much with my 2 year old (putting on his shoes, fixing his ice lollies etc). Now I can't bend down and he has only one arm :( so mummy's helper needs help. :dohh:

The sooner I have my body back the better!! Anyone else feeling that now, too big and goodbye feet?


----------



## Flutterly

I don't know Cheshire, this little one seems to be well comfy in there! Unlike his mummy who would quite happily have him out now! I feel huge and am so tired! Last night I got up for a record 3 wees last night. I know I know, I am very lucky that I generally only get up once a night but this means last night was extra bad! OH had a bad tummy too so between the pair of us we are a bit zombiefied today! 

Sorry to hear about your son's wrist as well, it makes me laugh that he is proud of it though but sucks for you!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I haven't posted much, but my little guy is being quite the trouble maker! I between 33 and 34 weeks I was at Labor and Delivery twice to stop preterm contractions and ended up with medicine to take daily (I finally got to stop taking it today since I am 36 weeks :)) At one of my follow up appts the dr. (not mine because he was out of town, but the other Dr. in the practice) asked me if the lady at the hospital said if he was head down or not, and then recommended that I have an ultrasound to check. So at my 35 week appt I had an ultrasound which showed the little guy is first off not so little (estimated at 7lb 4oz at 35 weeks!) and is in the Frank Breech position. They are giving him until 37 weeks and then I have to decide between a breech delivery (uh not going to happen LOL), an ECV (which sounds really painful), or an elective C-section (which I don't really want either). So what I need is for little guy to decide to turn on his own!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So many babies like to turn late and scare their mommies and docs into booking surgeries. It's really weird how their immediate reaction now is to c sect rather than try turning the baby. I know c sections seem easy fix for a doc but for us ladies it adds a whole new element to what we'd expect and how we can care for our newborn.
I would recommend to you ladies being told this to try everything you can to get your babies turned as really, why go through major surgery if it can at all be avoided. I hated the experience :( and I got cheated out of being able to see my son when he was first born. You don't get that moment back.


----------



## Twinkie210

My Dr. seems to lean more toward either vaginal breech delivery or the ECV. He really doesn't do C-sections too often, but it is an option if I choose it. I am going to bring DH with me and a notebook full of questions and get all the information possible before I decide. I know I don't want a vaginal breech delivery because DS #1 got his head stuck and had to have a forcep delivery and this baby is probably going to be the same size or bigger and my Dr. did say that the head getting stuck is the one major risk for a breech delivery, so I am not even risking that! I am leaning toward trying the ECV, but no choice is without risks!


----------



## fifi-folle

Twinkie there are a few ways to encourage baby to turn head down, have a look on spinningbabies.com for different positions you can use. Acupuncture is said to help (or reflexology), moxibustion is another one (bit weird though). Talking to baby is said to help and visualising them head down (yep I am a total hippy! :lol:) Anything is better than ECV or c-section!

Sorry to hear your little helper is out of action Cheshire - most inconsiderate!

Hopeful - I totally understand what you are saying re c-section. I've written a 3 section birth plan - HBAC, VBAC in hospital and one for a c-section. But I'm asking for a Gentle c-section if that happens. My midwife is passing this on to the OB team as they've never come across this before. It's a much more family centred approach to c-section. See this article
Gotta run pick up DH will finish post later :)


----------



## Flutterly

It's baby shower day :) I'm very excited but wish I hadn't been awake since 4.30! Too uncomfortable to sleep :(


----------



## lindblum

hope its a great shower x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks for that info Fifi :)
I'm not sure how much my hospital would agree to but I do insist certain things of them. At least my doc just wants me to go into labor naturally and knows induction could ruin vbac chances. They are also aware if c sec is needed I demand to see my child bare minimum before they rush into the back room with her. Also if she is crying she is not in distress I should be allowed to have her on me for a brief moment. My DH is aware and will ensure these rights are met! I am not trying to put my child's safety in danger, just have those moments most other moms get at delivery.
I have consented to continual heartrate fetal monitoring to ensure my baby is safe, but that's the extent of things.


----------



## Leikela

Flutterly said:


> It's baby shower day :) I'm very excited but wish I hadn't been awake since 4.30! Too uncomfortable to sleep :(

Awesome! So exciting! Have a great time at your shower! :)


----------



## Lady-K

Hope shower was/is good!


----------



## dizzydoll

Sorry ladies not been on for a bit! Checking busy threads from my phone is too hard! 
Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lol, all I ever use isn't phone or I'd have no time, my toddler will not give me computer time.


----------



## Flutterly

Morning ladies,

Well what a wonderful afternoon I had yesterday. The weather was glorious and about 22 people gathered at my sister's house for my shower! My sister and her helpers done a wonderful job...there was food galore, games and plenty of chatter. Everyone seemed to have a lovely time and me and bump were thoroughly spoilt! We got presents galore and are now well and truly set for baby! I'm so lucky to have such a wonderful family and friends :)

This is me just after the present opening!!! Presents are currently in the corner of the front room waiting to be housed!!!

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/loobielis/89626617-C951-4B21-8744-9C8F8BF7A1C7-4057-000004490535724E.jpg


----------



## lindblum

glad it went well, you look glowing + gorgeous x


----------



## mellllly

Glad you hada fab time, 
I have never had a baby shower thrown for me :( (cue violins....)
I guess there isn't much point now it's my third?


----------



## bethanchloe

Thought I'd come and say hello again now I know for certain I'll be having an October baby :)
She's planned to be delivered on 25th October :D and I am so excited! I hope I haven't stolen anyone's due date! xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

bethanchloe said:


> Thought I'd come and say hello again now I know for certain I'll be having an October baby :)
> She's planned to be delivered on 25th October :D and I am so excited! I hope I haven't stolen anyone's due date! xxx

Hello, spoken on NMs too :D
Added you to the front page :)


----------



## bethanchloe

fifi-folle said:


> Hello, spoken on NMs too :D
> Added you to the front page :)

I thought I recognised the name :D!
I've been on here for a fair bit longer as you can probably tell hehe :) - thanks for adding me on - looks like I have stolen some people's date - eek :shrug:


----------



## Lady-K

Flutterly said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Well what a wonderful afternoon I had yesterday. The weather was glorious and about 22 people gathered at my sister's house for my shower! My sister and her helpers done a wonderful job...there was food galore, games and plenty of chatter. Everyone seemed to have a lovely time and me and bump were thoroughly spoilt! We got presents galore and are now well and truly set for baby! I'm so lucky to have such a wonderful family and friends :)
> 
> This is me just after the present opening!!! Presents are currently in the corner of the front room waiting to be housed!!!
> 
> https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/loobielis/89626617-C951-4B21-8744-9C8F8BF7A1C7-4057-000004490535724E.jpg

You look lovely - love the dress


----------



## fifi-folle

bethanchloe said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Hello, spoken on NMs too :D
> Added you to the front page :)
> 
> I thought I recognised the name :D!
> I've been on here for a fair bit longer as you can probably tell hehe :) - thanks for adding me on - looks like I have stolen some people's date - eek :shrug:Click to expand...

Not stolen, sharing! It's always fun to see when people actually have their babies, in your case you know when bubs is going to come!!!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Flutterly you look fab!! :)

2 of my friends are determined to throw me a shower but I'm not too pushed haha :) I'm just worried people will feel pressured into buying things, here people prefer to buy once baby is born. The girls are just super excited about baby haha :)

Anyone else having kicks that are really painful? Seriously this little one is beating the crap outta me!! It woke me up last night and really winded me! Getting stronger every week, I dread to think how hard it'll be kicking by next week!


----------



## cheshire

Flutterly you look lovely! So glad the shower went well. 

:hi: Bethanchloe, always great to have people to share the count down with.

Hope everyone is well! :thumbup:

I have two 34 week appointments next week :) my midwife accidently booked me with her for 34 weeks and my gp is a star so she said I could come and see her anyway!! Double happiness and I still get my 36 week appointment. I really am looking forward to my GP and she is very experienced at feeling baby locations!


----------



## maidelyn

That looked like a lovely day to have a baby shower Flutterly! 
A couple of my old workmates asked another of my friends if she was organising a baby shower for me but there doesn't seem to be much point to me - I work at different sites in Swindon and Camberley and then have friends all across the country! I think I'll let people bring stuff when they meet baby if they want to!

In other news I've transferred from my closest hospital (West suffolk) to the Rosie at Addenbrooke's in Cambridge as their shiny new MLU is now open :happydance: fingers crossed for a MLU water birth and them kicking us out quickly and we'll all be happy!


----------



## annabelle29

Great pic Flutterfly!! You look so happy :flower:

Twinkie - I had an ECV with my son at about 38 weeks and it wasn't very painful. Fairly uncomfortable, but it only lasted for less than a minute. It was pretty easy and my son turned quickly, so I would recommend you try that first before a c-section. There are risks to everything, I know, but it's such a quick procedure. They seem to know within a couple minutes if the baby will turn or not. Good luck! Hopefully you won't need either and the bubs will turn on it's own. :thumbup:

5 weeks to go! I can't believe it's getting so close. I'm so ready to meet my little miss and introduce her to her awesome big brother. :flower:


----------



## Leikela

Flutterly, you are glowing! Looks like you had a great time at your shower! :)

The time is definitely drawing near for all of us! I am no longer nervous, just kinda ready to get it over with and meet my baby! :)


----------



## cheshire

maidelyn said:


> That looked like a lovely day to have a baby shower Flutterly!
> A couple of my old workmates asked another of my friends if she was organising a baby shower for me but there doesn't seem to be much point to me - I work at different sites in Swindon and Camberley and then have friends all across the country! I think I'll let people bring stuff when they meet baby if they want to!
> 
> In other news I've transferred from my closest hospital (West suffolk) to the Rosie at Addenbrooke's in Cambridge as their shiny new MLU is now open :happydance: fingers crossed for a MLU water birth and them kicking us out quickly and we'll all be happy!

:thumbup: love the Rosie, happy memories :winkwink:

I cannot believe the weeks are flying by now, the children went back to school and that just makes my weeks go rushing past. I am also nesting big time, partly helped by an inconsiderate friend bringing her child to my house with cold sores all over her eyes.....:growlmad:


----------



## mellllly

Has anyone else still not decided on a name yet?

Boys names are soo hard, we used the only boys name we liked on Leo so having a tough time trying to decide.

Its between Jacob and Daniel at the moment.... Dont even get me started on a middle name haha


----------



## fifi-folle

I finally managed to get DH to agree with my choice of middle name so our daughter will be Cassandra Ann H. (Cassie) unless we change our mind when we see her or it turns out the scan was wrong :lol:


----------



## maidelyn

Good luck Melly! We don't have a definite name for our little boy - we have one name which we both didn't hate but neither did we love it..... I thought we'd just hear a name and there would be some kind of heavenly chorus confirming that it was the right one :haha: Apparently not.........

Cheshire - fingers crossed mine will be happy memories too!:happydance:


----------



## lindblum

cheshire, are you and kids ok?? that is really inconsiderate. i hope its not infectious.


----------



## dizzydoll

We've not 100% settled on names yet either and it's starting to panic me a little haha


----------



## Leikela

Fifi- Beautiful name! I love it! :)

Chesire- I hope all is ok. How inconsiderate of your friend!

I had my 34 week appointment today and my Dr. referred me for another ultrasound. They think my baby is either underweight or laying sideways. I am leaning more towards leaning sideways as the past two days I have been so uncomfortable. It is uncomfortable just to lean forward a little bit. I feel totally crushed! At least I will be able to see her one last time before delivery! :)

Is anyone else having Braxton Hicks on a daily basis now? I have them at least a few times a day now and mostly notice them at night.


----------



## cheshire

Leikela and Lindblum, yes it is very infectious. I am livid as once you get it, it stays with you for life (not fair on my children).

mellllly we have settled on Lucas for this boy (we wanted it to fit in with Tomas and Mateus, as well as be a name we like) I like Jacob. How about Jacob Daniel? 

Leikela hope your baby is just lying sideways.

I ended up in the day assessment yesterday evening. TMI warning but I have had very watery discharge, mostly I was convinced it was discharge as my waters don't usually even break even in labour, but wanted to check. Luckily I was right and it wasn't water :happydance: and my baby is now diagonal but his head is lower than his bum :happydance::happydance::happydance: so he going in the right direction!!!

Leikela I have no idea what Braxton hicks feel like! I have given up ever knowing as if I don't know by now, chances are I never will. I am getting the occasional cramp though. Maybe that is them.


----------



## Flutterly

I found out yesterday at 37 weeks that bubs is breech! It seems he may have been breech the whole time and that what they thought was his head is actually a bony bum! I can't believe it. I am swaying against the ECV even though I know that the success stories are good. I just don't know if I want to put LO through that when he might not even move, it's so late now as well. I'm seeing the consultant on Monday so I'll be 38 weeks by the time they would do it. So I may well be on for a September delivery!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh no flutterly, another one who's breech. I agree with others on trying the evc, as in my eyes it's better than a section.
OB is tomorrow and im letting her know I want the scan, not so much as I'm scared of how big baby is, I just want to ensure everything is optimal for delivery, position, that baby didnt sustain any injury from my fall, etc. it'll give me peace of mind.


----------



## cheshire

flutterly really hope he's not breech. This happened to me at 37 weeks with my first, I was sent to see a consultant through suspected breech. Turned out that what was mistaken for a head was indeed a very round bottom and always had been. Was it a different midwife who suspects breech? What position was he in at 20 weeks? I know people say they can move in my experience all 4 of mine have always been in the same position at 20, 30 and so far 40 weeks (although hoping my acrobat turns). As he was breech at scan and 30 weeks.
I agree with others to try the ecv if it is offered. Also go on all fours and lift and lower your hips, I have been doing this and found that yesterday little one might be getting into position.
Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## fifi-folle

For all the breech babies try spinning babies website - they have lots of advice on turning breech babies!


----------



## Flutterly

I had a scan yesterday - he is definitely breech! Head is firmly up by my ribs! Shall be discussing everything on Monday but both me and OH are really not keen on the idea of ECV!


----------



## fifi-folle

Flutterly said:


> I had a scan yesterday - he is definitely breech! Head is firmly up by my ribs! Shall be discussing everything on Monday but both me and OH are really not keen on the idea of ECV!

there are various things you can do to turn a breech baby naturally. And I know two peoplle who have given birth vaginally to babies who were breech (one was a first baby). There are options and there is time. It doesn't have to mean c-section (I personally would avoid a c-section at all costs having had one but that's just me :) )


----------



## Leikela

cheshire said:


> Leikela and Lindblum, yes it is very infectious. I am livid as once you get it, it stays with you for life (not fair on my children).
> 
> Leikela hope your baby is just lying sideways.
> 
> I ended up in the day assessment yesterday evening. TMI warning but I have had very watery discharge, mostly I was convinced it was discharge as my waters don't usually even break even in labour, but wanted to check. Luckily I was right and it wasn't water :happydance: and my baby is now diagonal but his head is lower than his bum :happydance::happydance::happydance: so he going in the right direction!!!
> 
> Leikela I have no idea what Braxton hicks feel like! I have given up ever knowing as if I don't know by now, chances are I never will. I am getting the occasional cramp though. Maybe that is them.

Chesire, OMG, it stays with you for life? What was your friend thinking or wasn't she? I would be livid too! 

And thanks, I hope she is just sideways too! I will find out for sure in 2 weeks at my 36 week scan. If she is, I am going to try all the tips that people have for turning a baby. We shall see! :)

That is great that your baby is progressing downwards! Very exciting!! He will be here before you know it! 

Braxton Hicks is when your uterus practices for actual contractions. They are only noticeable, at least in my case, when I am sitting in my reclining chair at night. The uterus tightens up and becomes rock hard. If you touch there, it feels just like a muscle that is being flexed, such as a bi-cep. After about 15-30 seconds it releases and the soft belly returns. These started for me around 21 weeks but were once a week or so. Now it is a few times a day as my due date gets closer. Not everyone experiences them. I guess you've just been lucky. :)



Flutterly said:


> I found out yesterday at 37 weeks that bubs is breech! It seems he may have been breech the whole time and that what they thought was his head is actually a bony bum! I can't believe it. I am swaying against the ECV even though I know that the success stories are good. I just don't know if I want to put LO through that when he might not even move, it's so late now as well. I'm seeing the consultant on Monday so I'll be 38 weeks by the time they would do it. So I may well be on for a September delivery!

Oh no! My baby might be sideways. I will find out in two weeks. I plan on trying the old wives tales. Put an ice pack at the top of your uterus, then shine a flashlight at the bottom of your pelvis. They recommend also putting mild heat at the bottom of your pelvis. Babies are attracted to heat, sound and light. They also recommend playing classical music near your pelvis. Another trip is to put pillows 8-12 inches under your pelvis and lay flat with your legs bent and your feet on the ground. They are worth a try! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Flutterly- my guy was confirmed breech at my 35 week appt via an ultrasound. The tech put the probe low near my pubic bone where a head is supposed to be and low and behold a nice view of his behind, LOL. I have an appt this afternoon where my Dr. is going to see if he has flipped in the last 2 weeks (I don't think he has, but maybe, you never know). If he is still breech, then I have to make some decisions about his birth. My dr. is willing to deliver him breech (assuming he stays in the frank breech position), which I don NOT want to do. He is also willing to offer me either an ECV or an elective C-section, my choice. I have no idea which to choose! I don't really want a c-section if it isn't necessary, but I don't like the sound of an ECV either! I really hope he has flipped on his own!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey ladies, had my checkup today :) told doc about little spill when moving and said I'd feel better if she checked the baby over. She went and got the machine and scanned me right then. Group b swab done, baby is great, perfect, strong heartbeat, no issues. She is head down and her back is somewhat to my right side and lots of limbs tucks on my left, she is just where she needs to be at this point :) she isn't crazy low but has dropped.
Guess ive got a normal 40 weeker to come :) I haven't noticed signs of her coming early, but ya never know.
Oh and I've gained 15 lbs total, made me happy :) so she is not a huge baby, good news for a vbac :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Well my little guy is still frank breech. It looks like I will be scheduling a c-section for 39 weeks :( The dr. said it is unlikely he will turn on his own because he is fairly large and his rear end is down really low.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Awe sorry twinkie :( but at least you get to meet LO a bit sooner and hopefully safer. Good luck, and I hope recovery is smooth for you.


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Twinkie sorry to hear your LO is still breech!

I had an appointment today too, this wee one is head down bum right up in my ribs and arms and legs in my right side :) Estimating they are about 5lbs so all healthy and good :)


----------



## Leikela

Sorry to hear that Twinkie! I might be in the same boat as you. I will find out at my 36 week scan. All the best to you on a speedy recovery!


----------



## mel9996

sorry to hear about the ladies with the breech babies. im sure everything will be okay. 

had my 36 wk appt everything went good. had the strep b swab taken waiting on the results still. she is head down and estimated to weigh between 8 and 8 n half pounds!!! kinda scary since technically i still have 4 wks. also i am 1 cm dilated.


----------



## cheshire

Twinkie and Flutterly hope everything goes well, sorry to hear your babies are breech.

Mel and Hopeful glad everything is going well. 

I have an appointment on monday so hoping someone has turned!!!

Hope everything is going well for everyone else!


----------



## fifi-folle

Well we're head down, not yet engaged, got my home birth kit delivered yesterday, midwives go on call next week, just a case of waiting for the little lady to make her appearance :)


----------



## mel9996

just wanted to share some of my maternity pics

good luck cheshire!! yay fifi!!
 



Attached Files:







bridge3.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 5









bridge5.jpg
File size: 66 KB
Views: 5









bridge6.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5









bridge.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5









bridge2.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Beautiful pics Mel :)


----------



## Leikela

Aw, beautiful pics Mel! :)


----------



## cheshire

lovely pics mel!


----------



## cheshire

Head down but not yet engaged! !
This also put my fundal height up 5cm from last week when he was transverse. Just shows how position can impact fundal height!


----------



## tashyluv

I just want to cry, my back is killing and everytime I walk I either feel my waters are going to burst or my back is going to break lol. Im so figity and cannot rest, im pacing about trying to do things but nothing is actually getting done! How can i survive the next few weeks.


----------



## tashyluv

and my ticker says 22 days!, no way hosay! x


----------



## Flutterly

Well if bubs doesn't come earlier or he decides to turn (ouch!) he will be here a week on Wednesday!!! 9 days...OMG!!

His head couldn't get any closer to my ribs if he tried!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow 9 days! Crazy!! U ready?


----------



## Flutterly

Errrr I think so!! I think his moses basket tried to be delivered today so hoping I'm here when they try again tomorrow!! Once that is here then yes, I think we are!!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Wow 9 days until the first October Bumpkin baby! Unless anyone pops sooner :lol:


----------



## Lady-K

Great pics Mel!

Wow Flutterly - great to have an actual date sorted.

My bump's got a lot smaller, think it must have dropped, can't really tell though!


----------



## Leikela

cheshire said:


> Head down but not yet engaged! !
> This also put my fundal height up 5cm from last week when he was transverse. Just shows how position can impact fundal height!

That is great he is now head down! Getting so close! :)



tashyluv said:


> I just want to cry, my back is killing and everytime I walk I either feel my waters are going to burst or my back is going to break lol. Im so figity and cannot rest, im pacing about trying to do things but nothing is actually getting done! How can i survive the next few weeks.

You aren't alone. A lot of pregnant people feel uncomfortable as their due date gets closer. Are there any positions you can sit in that eases the pain a bit? Feel better!



Flutterly said:


> Well if bubs doesn't come earlier or he decides to turn (ouch!) he will be here a week on Wednesday!!! 9 days...OMG!! His head couldn't get any closer to my ribs if he tried!!

Wow, 9 days!?! Do you have a C-Section scheduled? I cannot believe us October Bumpkins are right around the corner from giving birth! Where did the time go? All the best to you Flutterly!! :)


----------



## Flutterly

Yep c-section is booked!! I've got my head round it now so I'm gonna be thrown again if he does turn!!!


----------



## Leikela

Flutterly said:


> Yep c-section is booked!! I've got my head round it now so I'm gonna be thrown again if he does turn!!!

That's right, he is breech! I hope he turns for you but if not, good luck with everything!!! 9 days!! Wow!! :) :happydance:


----------



## cheshire

Flutterly said:


> Well if bubs doesn't come earlier or he decides to turn (ouch!) he will be here a week on Wednesday!!! 9 days...OMG!!
> 
> His head couldn't get any closer to my ribs if he tried!!

WOW! It's all go now, knew you'd be first, unless someone goes into labour before next Wednesday (and it better not me!!), cannot wait, will be stalking for your update. 

Hope everyone is not too uncomfortable for everyone. I am so excited now, births are all on the horizon! My mum is going to France on Thurs and DH is going to Texas on Friday....could they have timed this any better? I need to keep this baby safely inside until at least one of them returns! Quite scared.......


----------



## maidelyn

Well had 34wk midwife appt today and there was good and bad news - good news is that baby has turned cephalic so yay! They also confirmed they'd faxed through my referral to the Rosie hospital in Cambridge, unfortunately when I called the rosie to confirm they had nothing and were generally useless..... West suffolk seem to think I'm off their books so I'll be having a bloody home birth at this rate!


----------



## lindblum

cheshire, did you other kids come early?

good luck flutterly, week countdown begins!

maidelyn, hope you get the hospital sorted out x


----------



## annabelle29

So sorry to hear about the breech baby Twinkie! It couldn't hurt to look into spinning babies and try some of those moves to maybe get that bum up and out to where it should be. C-section isn't the end of the world though; as long as baby is happy and healthy, that's all that matters. :flower:

Mel - Adorable pics!! Sounds like you might be ready to have your little girl sooner rather than later! Keep us posted! :thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

Flutterly- I should be right behind you!

I had another ultrasound to confirm that baby is still breech (and he is), so my c-section is scheduled for the 28th! But I am 2-3 centimeters dilated, so he could decide to come earlier! 10 days or less and my little guy will be here! They also estimated his weight to be 8lb 10oz, so sounds like he will be a chunky monkey!


----------



## mel9996

37 wk appt today. still head down heartbeat 145 measuring right on track. dont know if im dilated anymore didnt check that. second doctor to say she is going to weigh more than 8 lbs. strep b test was negative. bad news i have carpal tunnel in my right hand/arm but she says it should go away once she born. hope so because its horrible!! i cried last night it was so bad. my legs are cramping like crazy i pee every 2 hours and i have braxton hicks almost every night now. funny thing is when she was measuring me i was actually having one and didnt even realize it so i guess im having them more than i realized

good luck flutterly!!!


----------



## cheshire

lindblum said:


> cheshire, did you other kids come early?

 No :haha: I'm just being paranoid!!



Twinkie210 said:
 

> Flutterly- I should be right behind you!
> 
> I had another ultrasound to confirm that baby is still breech (and he is), so my c-section is scheduled for the 28th! But I am 2-3 centimeters dilated, so he could decide to come earlier! 10 days or less and my little guy will be here! They also estimated his weight to be 8lb 10oz, so sounds like he will be a chunky monkey!

Good luck with everything Twinkie



mel9996 said:


> 37 wk appt today. still head down heartbeat 145 measuring right on track. dont know if im dilated anymore didnt check that. second doctor to say she is going to weigh more than 8 lbs. strep b test was negative. bad news i have carpal tunnel in my right hand/arm but she says it should go away once she born. hope so because its horrible!! i cried last night it was so bad. my legs are cramping like crazy i pee every 2 hours and i have braxton hicks almost every night now. funny thing is when she was measuring me i was actually having one and didnt even realize it so i guess im having them more than i realized
> 
> good luck flutterly!!!

Wow, looks like you are running up to the finish line too :flower:



maidelyn said:


> Well had 34wk midwife appt today and there was good and bad news - good news is that baby has turned cephalic so yay! They also confirmed they'd faxed through my referral to the Rosie hospital in Cambridge, unfortunately when I called the rosie to confirm they had nothing and were generally useless..... West suffolk seem to think I'm off their books so I'll be having a bloody home birth at this rate!

I have found you need to pester to get paperwork sent anywhere. We moved to London 4 years ago and have registered my daughter with two audiologists, one in Manchester and then again here in London, but she is still getting booked to see the audiologist at Addenbrookes!! :dohh:


----------



## lindblum

wow lots of babies getting ready for a september start! good luck ladies, hope everyone manages to have everything sorted before their births x


----------



## Flutterly

Had my pre-assessment today so all set now for next week! Due to go in at 8am but am 3rd up so its gonna be a hungry wait - no food from midnight and no water from 6am!


----------



## Leikela

Flutterly said:


> Had my pre-assessment today so all set now for next week! Due to go in at 8am but am 3rd up so its gonna be a hungry wait - no food from midnight and no water from 6am!

How exciting!! I hope everything goes smoothly for you!! :) :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck everyone going in for sections or induction soon, must've pretty nerve wracking knowing you are going in to meet your baby.


----------



## Flutterly

I had such bad heartburn last night I was up on the sofa from 2-3 then slept on and off on the sofa!! It's like a last minute have another symptom mum!!!

Got midwife at 11.15 then I need to prepare and make sure I am all ready for tomorrow!!


----------



## Leikela

Flutterly said:


> I had such bad heartburn last night I was up on the sofa from 2-3 then slept on and off on the sofa!! It's like a last minute have another symptom mum!!!
> 
> Got midwife at 11.15 then I need to prepare and make sure I am all ready for tomorrow!!

Wow, only one more day Flutterly!! You must be so excited to meet your son! I wish you all the best with everything tomorrow. Post pics when you can! :)

Today I had a 36 week scan and thank God baby is head down! It turns out she has a healthy sized abdomen and head which is they they thought she was transverse. She is estimated to be 6 lbs and 14 oz. at this point. I cannot believe we are all almost there!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Found this in my mommy educational research. Thought you ladies getting sick of the waiting may want to read it. I'm due in 11 days and am also sick of being pregnant at times :)
https://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,2007754,00.html


----------



## Leikela

Hopeful42nd said:


> Found this in my mommy educational research. Thought you ladies getting sick of the waiting may want to read it. I'm due in 11 days and am also sick of being pregnant at times :)
> https://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,2007754,00.html

Great article! I knew from the beginning of this pregnancy that I wanted a vaginal birth. The state I live in, New Jersey, has the highest rates of C-Section in the US. I refuse to be pushed into one. Only in an emergency situation where my life or my baby's life is in danger, will I undergo a C-section.

All too often, co-workers and friends having babies are like, "Yeah, I am having my baby on June 23rd." They already have it scheduled and they have no complications. I want my child to come when nature says she is ready. That's just me though. I am glad to see that this has been recognized as a problem and that hospitals are taking steps to reduce their number of C-sections! :)


----------



## lindblum

good luck flutterly, hope everything goes smoothly x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Leikela- I want to be clear that I am not bashing sections as it is wonderful that they exist to help babies and moms when we face problems. I just really thought that a lot of what I read and am seeing/hearing is ladies being TOLD that they need it and they simply go with the flow. The statistics say vaginal is generally safer (barring other medical necessity)and I know many who were told the opposite. I just got PO'd yesterday when a gal said her doc wanted to schedule her as he was going on vacation the week of her due date. I mean Wth?
My son had to arrive by c section and though it as not the experience I wanted, I got my healthy boy :) wouldn't take that back for the world.


----------



## fifi-folle

I'm with you on sections hopeful! They have their place but often are used inappropriately. It should be for medical conditions (such as pre-eclampsia) or actual emergencies (not just taking too long). In the UK we're not quite as bad as in the US but we're not far behind. Our bodies are designed to give birth and women need to have faith in themselves but this has been eroded by the medical profession and society in general. Birth is not a medical procedure it is a bodily function!
I'll get off my soap box now! 

We should have our first Bumpkin baby by now! Hope everything went well for Flutterly! 

I'm getting lots of sore braxton hicks, pressure and bump has dropped so I'm hoping it's not too much longer for me. Birth pool is inflated ready for action, home birth kit is all here (including the essential gas and air) just need to go into labour now! :D


----------



## Leikela

Hopeful42nd said:


> Leikela- I want to be clear that I am not bashing sections as it is wonderful that they exist to help babies and moms when we face problems. I just really thought that a lot of what I read and am seeing/hearing is ladies being TOLD that they need it and they simply go with the flow. The statistics say vaginal is generally safer (barring other medical necessity)and I know many who were told the opposite. I just got PO'd yesterday when a gal said her doc wanted to schedule her as he was going on vacation the week of her due date. I mean Wth?
> My son had to arrive by c section and though it as not the experience I wanted, I got my healthy boy :) wouldn't take that back for the world.

Oh no, I totally agree with you! I am not bashing C-sections either. It is great they can do it for the people who actually need it. I am just annoyed by the medical professionals that suggest or coax women into it for their own convenience. They are also probably motivated by $$ and getting paid by the insurance companies! 



fifi-folle said:


> I'm with you on sections hopeful! They have their place but often are used inappropriately. It should be for medical conditions (such as pre-eclampsia) or actual emergencies (not just taking too long). In the UK we're not quite as bad as in the US but we're not far behind. Our bodies are designed to give birth and women need to have faith in themselves but this has been eroded by the medical profession and society in general. Birth is not a medical procedure it is a bodily function!
> I'll get off my soap box now!
> 
> I'm getting lots of sore braxton hicks, pressure and bump has dropped so I'm hoping it's not too much longer for me. Birth pool is inflated ready for action, home birth kit is all here (including the essential gas and air) just need to go into labour now! :D

Agreed Fifi on all points! :) I too am getting a lot of braxton hicks as well. I have sporadic menstrual like cramps as well. I am still working and after a busy day, the pressure on my pelvic region is enormous! 

That is great you have the birth pool inflated and ready!! I hope you go into labor soon! :)


----------



## Flutterly

Introducing Zachary Arthur Stephen Philbrick - born at 2.13pm and weighing 7lbs 1oz! He is perfect!

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/loobielis/1A03228F-AFE6-49FA-AF67-8ABBE97EEEED-7172-000006DD28BF70F0.jpg


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Flutterly!! He is absolutely perfect! :) How are you feeling?


----------



## mel9996

congrats flutterly!!! he is soo handsome!!! glad everything went so well!! u had our first baby!!!

appt yest went good. she is still head down hb 145 i now weight 205 which sounds horrible but i dont feel like i weigh that much and ppl tell me i look small for being so far along. i got my first stretch marks last night :( still estimated at 8.5 lbs. doc told me that if she doesnt come by the 11th she will induce me on the 17th but im not even sure i wanna b induced. i mean if something is wrong or could harm her or me ill most def be getting it done but im going to try and hold off as long as possible. i had this horrible pain on my right side and doc said she is bruising me on the inside because she is turned head down and has her back along my left side she stretches her feet and knees into my right side.


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations! Awww our first squishy little bumpkin :cloud9: Hope you are recovering well!

Mel: it's a hard decision re induction. From my experience, if I could go back and ask for monitoring instead I would, but others go through it absolutely fine. 

Fed up of preggo insomnia, but on the plus side I had a batch of choc chip banana muffins in the oven before 6am :D


----------



## fifi-folle

I've updated the front page. Who'll be next I wonder?!?


----------



## cheshire

congratulations flutterly, he is gorgeous!

Everything is well here but got a stomach bug on tuesday night, we all had it but it hit me hard and I got really de-hydrated, bubs was monitored and fine and last night I was finally hydrated and able to manage chicken broth and slept for 12 hours!! That has given me a new lease of life...I'm sure tonight I'll be back to pregnancy sleep. Also to cheer me up DH has cancelled all contracts and is going to be home now as we both have a feeling this baby might come a week or two early, so that has taken some stress off!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Aw, flutterly, he's gorgeous! Enjoy every second with him :)
Let us know how being a mommy goes, when you get a chance. I wish you a speedy and complication free recovery with your section Hun!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw congrats Flutterly he's gorgeous!! :)


----------



## Flutterly

Thanks all, I'm doing ok! Am up and about today which is making me feel much better! I can pic bubs up and feed him better although he is still mega sleeepy!! Have just eaten my first proper food since dinner on Tuesday night! I couldn't keep anything down once I came out of surgery and kept randomly throwing up! They had to give me an anti sickness injection! 

I'm in quite a bit of pain when I sit down or stand up but once I'm comfy its fine! Doing very well indeed I think :) 

I'm hot though! Like swelteringly hot and every time I hold bubs I break out into a sweat! It's weird!


----------



## Twinkie210

Flutterly- Your son is adorable! I am glad everything went well :)

I have a c-section scheduled for tomorrow morning since my little guy had decided to stay breech, so I hope I have a smooth delivery too!


----------



## Lady-K

Contracts Flutterly! He's gorgeous. Sounds like you're doing well x


----------



## Lady-K

And great news Cheshire about your DH being home. Must be a relief. How considerate


----------



## fifi-folle

Good luck for tomorrow Twinkie! Hope it goes smoothly :)

Baby has finally engaged! She's 3/5ths engaged which is more than DS ever managed before labour! Fingers crossed it means labour isn't far away!! Although we have our second night out since having DS on Saturday, getting my hair and eyebrows done during the day then out for dinner at night :D so after that would be good!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well Fifi, don't think it'll be me going anytime soon :( no real progress, 1cm at the most. On to next week. I'll just sit here and wallow in my cup of red raspberry leaf tea. Lol
Ah well, not due till oct 7th anyways. I'll get depressed about it next week when I'm but a few days from due at my appt.
I'm not allowed over 10 days, and will then be induced by means of water rupture. Meds are last resort for vbac.


----------



## fifi-folle

At my hospital they won't induce you at all, it's either monitoring or an ELCS. Hoping not to have to make that decision!


----------



## lindblum

congrats flutterly, he is gorgeous.

good luck twinke, hope it goes well x

cheshire, thats fantastic dh got time off, hope he helps you out alot x


----------



## Leikela

Twinkie210 said:


> I have a c-section scheduled for tomorrow morning since my little guy had decided to stay breech, so I hope I have a smooth delivery too!

All the best to you tomorrow Twinkie! Post pics when you get a chance! :)



Hopeful42nd said:


> Well Fifi, don't think it'll be me going anytime soon :( no real progress, 1cm at the most. On to next week. I'll just sit here and wallow in my cup of red raspberry leaf tea. Lol
> Ah well, not due till oct 7th anyways. I'll get depressed about it next week when I'm but a few days from due at my appt.
> I'm not allowed over 10 days, and will then be induced by means of water rupture. Meds are last resort for vbac.

I hear ya Hopeful! I had an internal appointment this morning and my cervix is soft but no dilation yet. BUMMER!! I have been having menstrual like cramps on and off but I guess that doesn't mean anything. I was hoping to have her in the next 2 weeks but doesn't look like that is going to happen. I hope your little one decides to come soon! :)


----------



## Lady-K

Twinkie210 said:


> I have a c-section scheduled for tomorrow morning since my little guy had decided to stay breech, so I hope I have a smooth delivery

Hope all has gone well Twinkie!


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats Flutterfly! :flower: He is beautiful.

Good luck today Twinkie! Hope all goes smoothly for you and your little one.

Hope your little one comes soon Fifi! Sounds like bubs is getting ready. : )

AFM - Strep B test was negative, so that's good. I didn't bother getting checked at my 37 week appt since I didn't figure I'd had much progress from my 36 week. Hopefully next week I'll have made some progress, even though I know it doesn't mean much. She'll come when she comes. :flower:


----------



## mel9996

so today was one hell of an experience!!! OH and I were home together today which doesnt happen very often so we were out and about running errands and just enjoying each others company. well when i wake up and roll over that is when i am usually able to get my 10 count for the day needless to say that didnt happen so i figured wait a lil bit eat something get up walk around drink something maybe she will come around. so we went to lunch and came home i still hadnt got the 10 yet i got a few but not enough so i called my doctor and he told me to go to the hospital. we both were thinking oo we will just go in here sit with the monitor for a lil bit and everything will be fine. wrong!!! while on the monitor her heartrate would have random drops like it was still in the range but it was strange. doctor said the monitor strip wasnt bad but it wasnt good so she wanted to do bio physical ultrasound. i had to wait a few hours for that because ultrasound and xray were backed up but we finally got down there and started the ultrasound. she wasnt moving at all not even with the tech jabbing and shaking her nothing!!! then her heart rate was 150 and it dropped down to 45 then back up then back down. it was suppose to be a half hour ultrasound but they had to stop at 15 mins because of her heart rate dropping. the doctor ran down to ultrasound pulled me out and ran me back to maternity once there they put me back on the monitor and she seemed to stay in the 140s but she wasnt happy with that and on top of that she only scored a 2 out 10 on the bio physcial. i was then informed i had to have an emergency c section!!! within the next 20 mins i was prepped and on the operating room table. i had offically lost it. not only was my baby in distress which no mother wants i had to get an epidural and have a c section. she was out in a few mins and at first wasnt crying so of course im going even crazier and finally they suction her and she begins waling away!! best sound i have ever heard in my whole life. so Madalynn Ann was born on sept 28th at 9:05 pm weighing 7 lbs 8oz and measuring 21 inches long via emergency c section! once out they told me not only was the cord wrapped around her body once and her neck once there was a huge knot in the cord. they said if i had tried to push her out i would of strangled her. even tho this was the scariest experience of my life im happy my baby girl is safe and sound and healthy. my advice to everyone is if you have a gut feeling FOLLOW IT!!! they told me i saved my baby's life by coming in if i hadnt came in she most likely would of died. so please if you feel like something is off or wrong get it checked out. you know ur body and nobody knows ur baby better than you. 
by the way she is beautiful lol ill post pics once i get home


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations Mel! But very sorry you had such a scary experience. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Twinkie210

I had my baby boy yesterday morning via c-section. He weighed 9lb 6oz and was 21in long born at 9:48am. He surprised us by turning footling breech, and was born feet first. My Dr said we made the right decision choosing a c-section, that with him being footling breech and large he would have been hard to flip and likely would have got tangled in the cord. He is beautiful and has this small little wimper that makes you laugh:)


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations Twinkie! Hope you are recovering well. What's his name?


----------



## Flutterly

Congratulations Twinkie, what a whopper!! Show us him! Zach has a little whimper as well! And some seriously cute old man faces!!! 

We are waiting to be discharged but its Saturday and we have to wait for the paediatrician to check Zach over! I want to go home!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Congrats Mel..sorry to hear how things went but glad all is ok now! :) Can't wait to see pics :)

Congrats to you too Twinkie :)


----------



## Leikela

Aw, congrats to you Mel! What a scary story but I am glad your baby is ok. :) Pics!!

Congrats Twinkie on the arrival of your baby boy! :) Pics!!

3 October Bumpkins (Sept.) already born. Wow!! Any bets on who will be next? :)


----------



## katealim

Congrats to everyone on their new arrivals! So glad to hear that everything is well with bubs Mel...that must have been quite scary!


----------



## Lady-K

Congrats Twinkie!

And congrats Mel - your story terrified me! Poor you, going through that. Glad all went well in the end though


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mel- happy you and your daughter are well now. Congrats.

Twinkie- congrats and glad you are reassured by your choice. What a big healthy boy!


----------



## cheshire

Mel whhat a scare but so glad everything went well and congratulations.

Twinkie, congratulations!

Flutterly hope you got home, it can be a pain waiting for the all clear!

Who will be next...........?


----------



## lindblum

Mel and Twinkie - congratulations, glad your babies are both safely here x hope you all are doing well x


----------



## maidelyn

Congrats ladies, glad everyone is safe and babies happy and healthy! 
Good news that your hub is home Cheshire - bet that's a weight off your mind!

So are we going to bet on who's next? 

I finished work on friday thank god! It was a rather traumatic week as I turned up to the hotel late tuesday night (I work about 3hrs away from home) and there was no room booked for me and they were full! Literally no room at the inn cue many jokes from people who said did I ask if they had a stable? *rolls eyes*
I ended up in tears in reception at 10.30pm with images of having to drive around swindon for hours to find somewhere, the hotel sent me to one just up the road they said had a room but when I got there they didn't! After I burst into tears all over the recpetionist the poor woman found me a room at another hotel 5mins away which thankfully was actually available! 
I'm so glad I won't be having to stay away anymore!!! Looking forward to chilling out and pampering myself until junior decides to make his appearance :happydance:


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw maidelyn that sounds like a nightmare! Thankfully you won't be worrying about it happening again any time soon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow, I think I would have cried too? Who was supposed to book it or did the hotel screw up and overbook?


----------



## mel9996

everything is looking good. going home today after the docs check us out one more time. she has done wonderful. stayed with us in the room the whole time. breast feeding is coming along but it is hard and have to have patience with it. its def a learning experience for both of us. i will post pics when i get home at some point when i get a chance. she isnt letting me sleep at night but during the day shes not too bad. so ill take the sleep when i can get it.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Glad to hear Mel! With breastfeeding the best advice I got is if your breast is really full, either pump or express a small amount so they arent hard as a rock, then latch will be easier. Also shove as much boob as you can in the mouth when they open wide. It seems weird but it works. Hope that is helpful, take it or leave it.

Ps can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## annabelle29

OMG!! What a suprising story Mel! I'm so glad everything went well in the end and your little girl is safe and sound. :happydance: Sorry you had to have the c-section and have everything be so sudden and scary, but you most definitely did the right thing by going in. Wow. Congratulations all the same!!! :flower:

Congrats to you as well, Twinkie!! What a big boy! Can't wait to see pics of both your little ones.


----------



## Lady-K

We definitely need more pictures in this thread! Can't wait to see all those cutey newborns


----------



## Leikela

Lady-K said:


> We definitely need more pictures in this thread! Can't wait to see all those cutey newborns

Agreed! What Lady-K said! :)


----------



## Lady-K

Full term today! Just 9 more days of work too! Yay! Although spread out so still don't finish until 19th. Boo :-/ Bump was hard as a rock for about three hours last night. Like a really long BH. Very odd. Back to normal today though.


----------



## lindblum

well done lady-k, i only worked til 32wks with my 2nd, don't know how you manage! i dont know how you can cope with it x


----------



## lindblum

and yay on fullterm :)


----------



## Lady-K

To be honest I'm not sure I'll last to the end, but I want to try and get as much normal full pay this side of the baby being born as I can, so I have more to play with after 

If I go early, I go early. The kids at school are all psyched and ready to help out if I should go into labour there!


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all. Thought id just pop in and let u all no im still here 3days till due date and im sooooo hopin i go natural. Spoke to midwife and will be getting induced on 15th october if baby hasnt arrived before then. Hope every1 is doing well xxx


----------



## mel9996

cant find the cord to my camera to upload my pics but here are a few i stole from my mom
 



Attached Files:







maddy.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6









maddy4.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5









maddy3.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 5









maddy5.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 7









maddy6.JPG
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Aww, super cute :)


----------



## cheshire

Very cute Mel! :hugs:

Good luck going into labour Ladybug.

Lady K having the baby at work was my biggest fear but quite an educational experience for the kids :) . I was so relieved when I got to my maternity leave day! He was born 5 days later!


----------



## fifi-folle

Gorgeous Mel!
Had a show this morning so fingers crossed something happens soon! Today would be good as it's DH's birthday :D


----------



## lindblum

mel, she is gorgeous. congrats x

fifi, good luck and happy birthday to your dh!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fingers crossed Fifi! Even to at least start later today :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw mel she's gorgeous!! :)

Fifi fingers crossed you've had some action today!! :)


----------



## annabelle29

Adorable pics Mel! Love the big cheeks :flower:

Had my 38 week appt today. Still only 1cm dilated, but 60% effaced and baby is definitely lower than last time, so that's a plus. I've been having period like cramps off/on all day today, so I keep hoping that means something, but my m/w didn't seem too concerned about those. Anyone know if that means labor will start soon??? :wacko:


----------



## Lady-K

MW rang concerned about blood sugar levels (I swear it's just that I get a really sweet tooth in pregnancy!) Anyway, apparently hospital wants to monitor me over a week and if still high they'll induce me early. I really don't want induction this time, would love fully natural, so here's hoping a more savoury diet will do the trick.


----------



## Leikela

mel9996 said:


> cant find the cord to my camera to upload my pics but here are a few i stole from my mom

Aw, she is GORGEOUS! Congrats to you Mel!



fifi-folle said:


> Gorgeous Mel!
> Had a show this morning so fingers crossed something happens soon! Today would be good as it's DH's birthday :D

Good luck Fifi! Bloody show means labor is only a few days away! :)



annabelle29 said:


> Had my 38 week appt today. Still only 1cm dilated, but 60% effaced and baby is definitely lower than last time, so that's a plus. I've been having period like cramps off/on all day today, so I keep hoping that means something, but my m/w didn't seem too concerned about those. Anyone know if that means labor will start soon??? :wacko:

All the best to you Annabelle! I have been having the same menstrual like cramps as well over the past two weeks but when my Dr. checked me, she said that my cervix was closed so I don't think they mean anything. Just that your body is getting ready for labor. I am anxious too on when labor will start!


----------



## Twinkie210

I know I posted the details last week, but here is a pic of our little guy, his name is Liam Oliver:


----------



## lindblum

Love his face, that pic is so adorable x


----------



## cheshire

congratulations Twinkie, he is gorgeous. Anyone else had a baby??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nope, 39+5 and still waiting....
My sister called to see if there was any changes. Lol, I'd have called her if there was. I know she's just excited but really? Everyone seems all paranoid I'll have delivered then call them.


----------



## Leikela

Twinkie, he is adorable!! I love that little face! :)


----------



## Flutterly

Aww he's gorgeous!!! 

We are exhausted here! Little man still won't sleep in his basket - we've tried and just cries!! I know I need patience but its so tiring!! 

He's wonderful though and midwives are happy :) my boobs re less happy...he feeds so much!!!

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Breastfeeding is a trip...can be very hard but so worthwhile! Your a great mom flutterly!

Lost more mucus plug this morning, pretty large amount, wonder if that was the last of it or not?
Going to go out walking lots today :) maybe get things going, fx
40w tomorrow!!!


----------



## Leikela

I have my fingers crossed for you Hopeful!! I hope your labor comes on! How many weeks are you now?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I am 40 tomorrow!


----------



## Leikela

Wow! Ok, then you are really ready to go! I am going to guess and say you will go into labor on Tuesday of next week! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Anyone else got any bets on when? I'm thinking Monday or Tuesday myself.


----------



## mel9996

flutterly- i feel ur pain!!! i can get her to sleep in my arms or the swing but 5 mins later in the crib she is screaming. she sleeps all day anywhere including the crib but at night its a no go!!! she keeps me up all nite i might get 20 30 min sleep intervals if im lucky. one nite she kept me up from 1 to 630. ooo and the boob situation sucks ( no pun intended lol) she eats all the time too and has a serious suck reflex. one of my nipples is a lil hard to get to stand up but we are working at it. good luck to you!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well, due date for me, no baby yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Flutterly

Mel, as much as I feel sad for you I am so glad it's not just me!! At the moment me and OH share the night so we both sleep but he's going back to work on weds and I don't know how I'm going to cope if he's still not sleeping!! It's a nightmare even to get him to sleep during the day outside of my arms! My sister has bought us a sleep toy though - its a sheep and plays sounds which constantly include a beating heart! Zach has slept with it laying n 2 occasions today and I got 40 mins the first time and 35 the next! It was a miracle!!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Cassandra (Cassie) Ann H arrived 128am yesterday morning. Went into labour early hours Friday morning, went for homebirth but by 8pm she was stuck, ended up with an emcs unfortunately. But it was a nicer experience than my last emcs. Home now :) BFing going ok but she has a tongue tie, will hear this week when our appt is.


----------



## cheshire

Congratulations fifi. Hope you get the tongue tie sorted soon. 
How much did she weigh? Can't wait to see pics....xxx


----------



## Lady-K

Congrats fifi!


----------



## fifi-folle

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8452/8064522951_247bce6560_n.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8175/8064519903_0c2591078f_n.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8037/8061898640_8b99d9e7e1_n.jpg

8lb 11oz


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Fifi! and look at all that hair!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw congrats Fifi!! :)


----------



## lindblum

congrats fifi, you are both looking great x

do you feel any pain from wearing baby in the carrier? x


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Fifi! She is adorable!! I love the full head of hair! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

wrap doesn't hurt at all as it is so high up. And it spreads her weight better than holding her :)


----------



## mel9996

Flutterly- we try to share the night but it seems almost pointless because it seems like everytime she wants to be feed so he ends up having to wake me up anyways. last nite she actually slept for almost 2 hours so i got a lil sleep but not much. its so hard but everyone keeps telling me it will get better over time. we have that sheep too she likes the rain button on it first nite i turned it one she slept for an hour. thing i dont get is during the day if she wets or poops she will sleep right through it but let it happen at night and she is screaming like crazy!!! hope for both of our sakes our lil ones come around soon

congrats fifi!!!! shes beautiful!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats Fifi :)nice pics !
Turns out iwent into labor the night of my due date around 5-6 pm.
I had my baby girl Ella Sophia 7lbs 10 oz vbac at 3:44 AM Monday, sans pain meds (not intentionally but epi did not work).
Hope everyone is well


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations! Glad it all went smoothly!


----------



## fifi-folle

Just been updating the front page, is it up to date?
*Bumpkin Babies*
26th Sept
2.13pm :blue:Flutterly:blue: Zachary Arthur Stephen Philbrick 7lbs 1oz

28th Sept
 9:48am :blue:Twinkie210:blue: Liam Oliver 9lb 6oz
9:05 pm :pink: Mel9996 :pink: Madalynn Ann 7 lbs 8oz

6th October
1 28am :pink:fifi-folle:pink: Cassandra Ann, 8lb11oz 

8th October
3 44am :pink:Hopeful42nd:pink: Ella Sophia 7lbs 10 oz


----------



## mel9996

congrats hopeful!!!!


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats Fifi and Hopeful!!! :happydance: It's so fun coming back to this site after the weekend and seeing new babies being born.

Sorry you didn't get the vbac you wanted Fifi, but I'm glad it was a better experience this time around. 

How was it with no meds Hopeful?? That's what I'm hoping for, so I'm curious how you handled it. Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## annabelle29

Had my 39 week appt today and there has been zero progress. Cervix is way posterior and I'm only 1.5 dilated. Bummer. Midwife did a sweep though, so I'm hoping that may help, but don't have my hopes up too high. Little girl seems very content where she is right now. 

Anyone else getting close???


----------



## mellllly

Finally 37 weeks here :) Still my Son came 10 days early (fingers crossed LOL)


----------



## Flutterly

Congrats Fifi and hopeful :) :)

We co-slept last night in a hope that OH could sleep before going back to work today...Zach slept through till 5am!!!!! I woke up on and off as I was so worried about having him next to me! He woke up for a feed, faffed around for a while then fell back to sleep while I was getting ready and I rejoined him till he woke up at 9!! And he did sleep for an hour and a half in his Moses basket yesterday and now he's asleep in his swing which has allowed me to have breaking and a cup of tea! He must know how worried I was about OH going back to work!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Flutterly said:


> Congrats Fifi and hopeful :) :)
> 
> We co-slept last night in a hope that OH could sleep before going back to work today...Zach slept through till 5am!!!!! I woke up on and off as I was so worried about having him next to me! He woke up for a feed, faffed around for a while then fell back to sleep while I was getting ready and I rejoined him till he woke up at 9!! And he did sleep for an hour and a half in his Moses basket yesterday and now he's asleep in his swing which has allowed me to have breaking and a cup of tea! He must know how worried I was about OH going back to work!!

we started out with DS trying to have him sleep in his moses basket but quickly discovered he actually slept if he was in with us. With Cassie we haven't even tried putting her down to sleep alone! I've been co-sleeping with her since she was delivered! If you think about other mammals they all sleep with their babies - it's totally natural!


----------



## Lady-K

Current being monitored for GD so having to test blood sugar 7x day for a week with a scan at end. Looking more and more like I'll be induced around due date now unless I have the fortune to go naturally early (unlikely though as first was 2 weeks over). Plans for a natural, speedy in and out of hospital scuppered due to all the monitoring me and new babba will be subjected to. Really didn't want to be induced this time but nevermind.

Having a very emo day today. You know when you're struggling not to cry all the time but not sure why? Pretty fed up of work now too. Roll on next Friday!

I just want to eat lots of cake. But am not allowed.

Ok, whinge and moan over. Thanks  Needed that.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

annabelle29 said:


> Congrats Fifi and Hopeful!!! :happydance: It's so fun coming back to this site after the weekend and seeing new babies being born.
> 
> Sorry you didn't get the vbac you wanted Fifi, but I'm glad it was a better experience this time around.
> 
> How was it with no meds Hopeful?? That's what I'm hoping for, so I'm curious how you handled it. Can't wait to see pics!!

Well I not gonna sugarcoat it. It hurt like hell, was excruciating in my back and hips. I was tithing around on the bed, it did help for a bit concentrating on squeezing hubby's hands and arms and focusing on slow breething in and out through contracting, but once transition hit I couldn't control it, I screamed and begged for some sort of pain relief which they offered to retry the epi if I could sit still (lol, fn impossible as I was almost contracting back to back). I thought I was still 5 cm and failing to progress in that much pain as there what the stupid resident told me, so I begged them to put me out and section cause I couldn't deal with the pain anymore. So they grabbed the OB who checked me and said I was 8 1/2, broke my waters and all of a sudden I was 10 cm, and she said, you can push through the pain now! It hurt but was relief. I pushed about three sets(breaths) on 4 contractions and she was born :) it was just crazy, but I'd do it again in a heartbeat. I have quite the story to tell now I guess.
Ladies who haven't delivered yet make sure they take your bloods as soon as you go in so you can get your pain relief timely, as sometimes they only get one shot to place it right, which they don't always do.

I've been told it was worse for me as I was unprepared for it, if you plan on not having meds you take classes or learn coping mechanisms (like the Bradley method etc). You'll do fine so long as you prepped :)


----------



## Leikela

Hopeful, wow, congrats!! Sorry the pain was so much but sounds like you got through it! We want to see pics! :)



annabelle29 said:


> Had my 39 week appt today and there has been zero progress. Cervix is way posterior and I'm only 1.5 dilated. Bummer. Midwife did a sweep though, so I'm hoping that may help, but don't have my hopes up too high. Little girl seems very content where she is right now.
> 
> Anyone else getting close???

I had my 38 week appointment today and I have ZERO progress too. Not even dilated in the slightest!! I am trying not to be bummed but I have some faith that it will all happen at once--labor and dilation. Only time will tell!


----------



## cheshire

Congratulations Hopefull!

Flutterly, I have always co-slept. I have also they settle into their own beds when you are both ready, so I have done it time and time again :) works for everyone in our home. 

I am ticking by here! We are all betting on when the baby will come and see which one of us is correct. My bet is the 24th. My son is 9 on Sunday and my daughter thinks the baby will come then :haha: my son is NOT happy about that thought!!

Fifi what is that wrap called?


----------



## lindblum

Cheshire- im predicting either 16th or 24th of this month. My first 2 were born on the 16th of the month and 24th is when i'm 39+2, coincidentally when they were born. :)


----------



## fifi-folle

cheshire said:


> Congratulations Hopefull!
> 
> Flutterly, I have always co-slept. I have also they settle into their own beds when you are both ready, so I have done it time and time again :) works for everyone in our home.
> 
> I am ticking by here! We are all betting on when the baby will come and see which one of us is correct. My bet is the 24th. My son is 9 on Sunday and my daughter thinks the baby will come then :haha: my son is NOT happy about that thought!!
> 
> Fifi what is that wrap called?

Even my DH wasn't happy with the thought of sharing his birthday (3rd), DD held off til 6th so he was happy!
The wrap is a Didymos, Garnet waves. It was the first wrap I bought, it's so well broken in. I also have:
Bebina Rainbow
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8454/7930198070_2da202b69a_n.jpg
Didymos Nautilus Aqua:
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7268/7817644538_fd4009f760_n.jpg
And a silk ring sling which I don't yet have a picture of. 

Do you babywear?


----------



## TB82

Sophie May due on the 7th arrived on the 10th at 12:34pm weighing 8lb 3oz


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats tb82!


----------



## lindblum

congrats TB82!


----------



## glitterfly

Hi girls, 

I am getting induced tomorrow... Eeeeek! I shall update as soon as I can. Wish me luck!

Xxxx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Luck! And labor :dust:


----------



## Lady-K

Congrats TB82


----------



## Leikela

TB82 said:


> Sophie May due on the 7th arrived on the 10th at 12:34pm weighing 8lb 3oz

Congrats TB82!!



glitterfly said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I am getting induced tomorrow... Eeeeek! I shall update as soon as I can. Wish me luck! Xxxx

All the best to you Glitterfly!! Happy birth!


----------



## Lady-K

glitterfly said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I am getting induced tomorrow... Eeeeek! I shall update as soon as I can. Wish me luck!
> 
> Xxxx

Good luck today!


----------



## TB82

glitterfly said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I am getting induced tomorrow... Eeeeek! I shall update as soon as I can. Wish me luck!
> 
> Xxxx

Good luck xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Good luck Glitterfly!
Congratulations TB82 :)


----------



## Flutterly

Congratulations and good luck!!! 

Zach has co-slept for 3 nights now and we are much more refreshed! Do think we are going to try him in his cot tonight though!! 

Just having a mini miracle too, he just sat in his swing awake and fell asleep allowing me to cook pasta, do last nights washing up, eat pasta and type this lol!!!


----------



## cheshire

lindblum said:


> Cheshire- im predicting either 16th or 24th of this month. My first 2 were born on the 16th of the month and 24th is when i'm 39+2, coincidentally when they were born. :)

My first two were both born on the 14th of the month. Both my boys labours started at 39+5 and daughters started at 40+5 though, so the +5 thing might be significant. Babies have a way of breaking all the rules though :haha: 



fifi-folle said:


> Do you babywear?

Thanks, yes I do but with a sling and I am a bit worried about using it too much.



TB82 said:


> Sophie May due on the 7th arrived on the 10th at 12:34pm weighing 8lb 3oz

congratulations

and glitterfly, going to read your other post now :flower:


----------



## RussianDoll

I'm still very pregnant :( 40+1 weeks!

Good luck to all who are closer than I am! And congratulations to those who've been lucky to have met their bundles of joy!


----------



## Lady-K

Just found out at hospital this morning that they want to induce me Thursday of this week because of gestational diabetes.

I'm completely and utterly shell-shocked to be honest. All I had in my head was "Get to Friday, get to Friday; last day of work" THEN I was going to do some last minute house cleaning and food shopping over the weekend. THEN I was going to put my feet up and wait for baby to come. 

Now, all of a sudden, it's my last day of work tomorrow, I'll have tomorrow night to put my feet up, then going in for induction on Thursday morning.

I don't feel ready!


----------



## annabelle29

So I've been MIA for good reason the past week. Audrey Priscilla arrived at 5:41am on 10/11/12 after a fairly quick labor. She was 7.1 lbs and 19 1/2 inches long. I started having contractions about 7pm, but they were uneventful so I went to sleep. Woke up at 11pm to painful contractions and walked around the house until about 1am then had to get in our tub to try and power through them. By 3:15am we were at the hospital checked in and I was dilated to a 7. The next couple hours were insanely painful, but with the help of the midwife and nurses and my husband, I made it through. I ended up delivering her on the bed on all fours b/c it was more comfortable for me. Pretty crazy and intense, but it was the most amazing thing ever and I got my natural delivery I was hoping for. Wouldn't have it any other way. She is amazing and we are all doing so well. :cloud9::cloud9: Will post pics soon.


----------



## Leikela

RussianDoll said:


> I'm still very pregnant :( 40+1 weeks!
> 
> Good luck to all who are closer than I am! And congratulations to those who've been lucky to have met their bundles of joy!

I hear ya Russian Doll! I am a week away from the 40 week mark and I am not hopeful that I will be going into labor anytime soon! Hang in there. It could all happen in an instant. All the best to you! :)



Lady-K said:


> Just found out at hospital this morning that they want to induce me Thursday of this week because of gestational diabetes.
> 
> I'm completely and utterly shell-shocked to be honest. All I had in my head was "Get to Friday, get to Friday; last day of work" THEN I was going to do some last minute house cleaning and food shopping over the weekend. THEN I was going to put my feet up and wait for baby to come.
> 
> Now, all of a sudden, it's my last day of work tomorrow, I'll have tomorrow night to put my feet up, then going in for induction on Thursday morning.
> I don't feel ready!

Aw, Lady K, you will do GREAT! I don't think we are ever "ready". Sorry to hear about the gestational diabetes but at least they are acting swiftly. Let us know how is goes and cannot wait to see pics! :)



annabelle29 said:


> So I've been MIA for good reason the past week. Audrey Priscilla arrived at 5:41am on 10/11/12 after a fairly quick labor. She was 7.1 lbs and 19 1/2 inches long. I started having contractions about 7pm, but they were uneventful so I went to sleep. Woke up at 11pm to painful contractions and walked around the house until about 1am then had to get in our tub to try and power through them. By 3:15am we were at the hospital checked in and I was dilated to a 7. The next couple hours were insanely painful, but with the help of the midwife and nurses and my husband, I made it through. I ended up delivering her on the bed on all fours b/c it was more comfortable for me. Pretty crazy and intense, but it was the most amazing thing ever and I got my natural delivery I was hoping for. Wouldn't have it any other way. She is amazing and we are all doing so well. :cloud9::cloud9: Will post pics soon.

Wow Annabelle, great birth story! I really admire all you ladies who go naturally! I am glad it was everything you hoped for. I cannot wait to see pics! :)


----------



## cheshire

Congratulations Annabelle!!

Good luck for today Lady K. 

Had what will hopefully be my last appointment yesterday and baby is now 1/5 engaged so just waiting for him to fully engage and turn (at the moment he is on my left side) and hopefully he will show up soon.


----------



## Leikela

All the best to you Chesire!! That is great that they tell you how engaged you are. I haven't had my Dr. say anything of that sort yet and I am due on Tuesday! LOL


----------



## lindblum

good luck cheshire x


----------



## cheshire

Wow can't believe it's only a few days till due dates are finally rolling up for us later October mums!!

Thursday I was seriously uncomfortable and had a few signs and had to stop twice coming back from the school due to weird numbing feeling at the top of my thigh, so I took the children to my mums, had a relaxing bath and went to bed reading my hypnobirthing book. Woke up 8 hours later feeling great and not one sign of labour :rofl: now I have decided to give up looking for any sign until I am getting full blown contractions!!

How are you ladies getting on with final weeks?


----------



## Leikela

I think this may be it for me! Since 4 AM this morning, I have had contractions about 10 minutes apart for about 30 seconds each. I will keep you all updated on my progress. I hope this is really it! :)


----------



## Lady-K

Good luck Leikela, Cheshire, and anyone else due.

Have been in hospital since Thursday for induction and it's been very slow. Lots.of contractions but they keep dying out. Last exam showed me at 3cm though so now they're going to break my waters as soon as a bed becomes available on delivery suite. Unfortunately they're dealing with the new year rush so it's manic down there. Hope I get down today. Couldn't bear a third night on this ward.


----------



## lindblum

good luck ladies,

leikela, so odd, i had a dream last night you posted that you gave birth to a baby boy!! i've been on bnb too long :p

lady-k, hope they get an available bed soon for you x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Leikela- that show mine began :) good luck, let us know how you progress


----------



## Leikela

Lady-K, here's to a smooth birth and hoping you are out of there soon! :)



lindblum said:


> good luck ladies,
> 
> leikela, so odd, i had a dream last night you posted that you gave birth to a baby boy!! i've been on bnb too long :p

Really? Wow, that is awesome! Sounds like intuition to me! The only exception is that we're having a girl. :)



Hopeful42nd said:


> Leikela- that show mine began :) good luck, let us know how you progress

Cool!! So far, so good. Hubby and I are running around getting last minute stuff done. I am holding off on a shower because I want to be as "fresh" as possible when we're heading to the hospital. This may sound strange, but I felt my baby descend very low last night and sort of had a feeling this might be it! I am so excited! I will keep you ladies posted. Thanks for thinking of me and baby! :)


----------



## cheshire

Leikela that's great, hope everything goes well. 

Lady K :hugs: hope things speed up soon !!


----------



## annabelle29

Here's a pic of my lil peanut. We've been battling jaundice and having tests everyday, but it seems to be going down finally.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Leikela

Annabelle, she is beautiful! All the best!

I went to the hospital at 5 pm and my water broke right around the corner from the hospital. I had the epidural and feeling numb! A few more hours! :)


----------



## Lady-K

Layla Rose born 3.51am by emergency c-section. Spitting image of Lucy as a new born.


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Lady K!! I love her name! 

As for me, Kayla Josephine was born by emergency C-section on 10/21/12 at 1:58 AM. She is a whopping 9lbs. 1oz. and 20 3/4 inch long. :) I am so in love!
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-21_03-38-56_103.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lindblum

congrats lady-k, cant wait for pics :)

good luck leikela 

annabelle, she is gorgeous


i had my baby yesterday on the 20th at 9:55pm
 



Attached Files:







20121021_003.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lindblum

leikela, congrats!!


----------



## Leikela

Lindblum, congrats! He is gorgeous! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

congratulations Lady K, Lindblum and Leikela!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats New mommas! Wow, a few emerg c secs huh? Glad everyone arrived safely!


----------



## cheshire

Congratulations all!


----------



## maidelyn

Wow all the Ls together - congrats ladies!:flower: Hurry up for the rest of us!!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw loving all the pics of the new October babies!! :)
Hope everyone is well and those of us left aren't waiting too long for our little bundles!! :)


----------



## Flutterly

Congrats ladies, lots of beautiful babies!!

Can't believe some of you are still waiting when Zach is 4 weeks old tomorrow! Where the heck is the time going?! He's getting so big and we registered him yesterday :) here's a couple of recent pics!

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/loobielis/4C62CA72-3D24-465F-AD9F-1E84832484AA-32306-00001EFF97DF9D4D.jpg

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/loobielis/791381E9-14BF-4E7C-9207-2AA6AF117D2B-32306-00001EFFA9C319F4.jpg


----------



## Leikela

Flutterly- your Zach is beyond adorable!! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

What a cutie! Had Cassie weighed today and she's 9lb9oz/4.34kg! Not bad gain from 8lb11/3.95kg! And Cameron has just about forgiven me (still being careful and not lifting him much as i'm on antibiotics for an infected c-section wound :( )


----------



## lindsinc

Dawson Michael is here :) He arrived at 8:29pm on Oct 16th. 8lbs 2oz and 22" long.
 



Attached Files:







8177_4557737191914_1785822832_n.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3









522167_4551627879185_1610596489_n.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## maidelyn

Awwww....love his hair! I've been having a bad few days with OH, been acting like a sulky child generally and to top it off has decided he doesn't like the baby's name anymore! Poor little bugger is going to end up with his bump nickname for good at this rate!!!!!!


----------



## Leikela

lindsinc,

Your son is adorable!! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## mel9996

Congrats to all the new mamas!!! Love all the pics!!! Keep um coming! 

Madalynn will be a month old tomorrow and has continued to successfully breastfeed the whole time. She is just now starting to stay awake during the day. Most nites she wakes up every 2-3 hrs to b changed and fed but there was usually a period of an hr or more that she would just fuss. Past couple nites she wakes up i change and feed her and back to sleep she goes. Last nite she slept from 1130 till 4 i was in shock. I tried to give her a pacifier she will not take it she gives me this horrible look n spits it out. She wants nothing to do with it. She has her 2nd doc appt on monday. Using our scale she weighs atleast 10 lbs. So she has gained atleast 1 lb 11 oz in 2 wks


----------



## Flutterly

I've done a month of breastfeeding too :) it's been bloody hard so very proud mama here! 

I was going to get him weighed today but waiting in for a flat inspection! Of course they haven't turned up yet so I could have taken him this morning - have to wait till Monday now if I can make it :( :(


----------



## mumof1+1

My 11th oct yellow turned pink on 23rd October ladies. Story and pics in journal signature below :) (page 27) xxx


----------



## Leikela

mel9996 said:


> Congrats to all the new mamas!!! Love all the pics!!! Keep um coming!

Glad to hear things are going well for you Mel!! My baby is just about a week old and is still up at night and sleeping during the day. Slowly but surely! :)



Flutterly said:


> I've done a month of breastfeeding too :) it's been bloody hard so very proud mama here!

I am almost a week in to breast feeding and it is hard! My milk is only starting to come in now. I have actually been drinking a small amount of Guiness beer and it has really helped with production! My Dr. actually recommended it because of the hops.



mumof1+1 said:


> My 11th oct yellow turned pink on 23rd October ladies. Story and pics in journal signature below :) (page 27) xxx

Congrats Mumof1! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Congrats Mumof1+1!

Glad BFing is going well for so many of us :) It's a lot tougher than it's sometimes made out to be but it's so worth it in the long term (I try to remind myself of this when DD is clusterfeeding for hours!)


----------



## cheshire

lindsinc said:


> Dawson Michael is here :) He arrived at 8:29pm on Oct 16th. 8lbs 2oz and 22" long.




mumof1+1 said:


> My 11th oct yellow turned pink on 23rd October ladies. Story and pics in journal signature below :) (page 27) xxx

Congratulations both! 

My due date is tomorrow and I really didn't think I would still be pregnant but I am, so I am making the most of it. I have had BH at 5-6 minutes apart for up to three hours on one occasion so it's all getting a bit much now. I have only ever gone over due once and that was only 5 days so I am really hoping this baby is not planning on beating his sister for the overdue spot!


----------



## maidelyn

*sigh* not even a twinge here, reckon this'll be a november baby......:cry:


----------



## Leikela

All the best to you Chesire and Maidelyn! My last gyno appointment was on a Wednesday and everything was closed up with no dilation in sight. I went into labor early Saturday morning. It can all happen so fast. Here is to smooth births! :)


----------



## mellllly

Daniel James Arnold arrived 28.10.12 at 5.10pm :)
Quick and easy birth back home by 8pm in time for x-factor :)
Settled in amazingly and thankfully not hurting too much after the birth, not too many stitches this time either thank god :) will update more soon


----------



## lindblum

congrats melllly!

Cheshire and Maidelyn - good luck to you and any other ladies waiting on their babies xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations Mellly!


----------



## mel9996

Congratd melllly!!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Hiya ladies just to update my yellow bump turned out to be a beautiful pink princess**I had her on Friday and only just getting the chance to get online now. On my phone so can't post much but will give proper birth story at some stage*


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Dizzydoll on your pink bundle of joy!!! :)


----------



## katealim

Finally made my way back here. Natalie Anne Waters made her debut on her due date! So nice to see alot of other lo's have been showing up this past week.


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Kate!! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

congrats dizzy!


----------



## Lady-K

Congratulations Mellly, Dizzydoll and Katealim x x


----------



## fifi-folle

katealim said:


> Finally made my way back here. Natalie Anne Waters made her debut on her due date! So nice to see alot of other lo's have been showing up this past week.

oops, missed your post. Congratulations!


----------



## fifi-folle

I'm trying to keep the front page up to date, let me know if I've missed you or got it wrong :flower:


----------



## cheshire

Lucas Owen made his appearance on his due date 29th at 9.11pm weighing 9Ibs in what was a quick and wonderful birth. We just got home this afternoon so I will update with pictures and birth story soon.


----------



## fifi-folle

congrats x


----------



## Leikela

Yay Chesire! Congrats!! :)


----------



## lindblum

Dizzydoll, Katealim and Cheshire, congratulations!!


----------



## cheshire

Congratulations Dizzydoll and Katealim.

Here is the link to my birth story https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...r/1348985-cheshires-due-date-update-pics.html

and some more pics


----------



## Lady-K

Congrats Cheshire! Glad to hear it was a quick and easy birth x

The other ladies that ended up with emergency c-sections..how are you coping? 10 days on and I'm still in a fair amount of pain, although it is less cramps and more just the scar/wound hurting now, especially when I move about. I'm finding it really tough not being able to drive or pick up my toddler. Although inevitably I have to pick her up every now and then e.g. Putting her in her cot for naps. Also there's a large hard lump above the scar - anyone know if this is normal/permanent? Euggh, so much for my wishes for an easier birth this time. She's so worth it though, the little cutie.


----------



## fifi-folle

I'm at almost 4 weeks and only now picking ds up regularly (dh worked from home once his pat leave was over.) At your stage I was still taking painkillers regularly. I'm planning to get back to driving next week. The lump is normal, it's your internal scar. It will go down a bit I think (can't remember from last time, and mine is well insulated).


----------



## fifi-folle

anyone who posts regularly still to pop? Or should we start a parenting thread now?


----------



## Leikela

Lady K-- We are in the same boat! My baby was also born on 10-21-12 via emergency c-section. We are 15 days in now. I have not needed pain medication on a regular basis since about Day 10 but took some yesterday because I was extra achy. I do start feeling a bit stronger every day. How are you hanging in? I am lifting my baby everyday now, as it is inevitable. Stairs are a bit easier but I am still taking them one at a time. I am still bleeding slightly as well. I am somewhat discouraged because I was left with a bit flat of fat hanging down over my c-section scar. I have to make sure to wash under there and keep it dry. It is quite frustrating because this was not here pre-pregnancy! I guess I will just have to lose weight to get rid of it.

Fifi--I think a parenting thread would be a wonderful idea!! :)


----------



## Lady-K

Leikela said:


> Lady K-- We are in the same boat! My baby was also born on 10-21-12 via emergency c-section. We are 15 days in now. I have not needed pain medication on a regular basis since about Day 10 but took some yesterday because I was extra achy. I do start feeling a bit stronger every day. How are you hanging in? I am lifting my baby everyday now, as it is inevitable. Stairs are a bit easier but I am still taking them one at a time. I am still bleeding slightly as well. I am somewhat discouraged because I was left with a bit flat of fat hanging down over my c-section scar. I have to make sure to wash under there and keep it dry. It is quite frustrating because this was not here pre-pregnancy! I guess I will just have to lose weight to get rid of it.
> 
> Fifi--I think a parenting thread would be a wonderful idea!! :)

Fifi - agreed!

Well here is a picture of my "overhang" at 16 days pp.

I know it's vain but I am not happy! (*shame*) The little bump at the bottom is a solid lump and pre-pregnancy I was all flat. I made the mistake of googling "Will it ever go?" and Google said no! Arrrggghhh. But asked midwife and she said it would eventually, so trusting her! I'm grateful of course, to have had two beautiful, healthy babies, but I wish I hadn't had to feel like my body has been through the mill both backwards and forwards and back again for good measure. Pain is subsiding, but returns with a vengeance early evening so I keep taking paracetamol for now. Bleeding comes and goes. Think it depends how much I do. I find it very hard to rest with a toddler, but as my Mum keeps insisting, even when I feel better I need to make a point of resting some more! Will keep you updated.

https://img827.imageshack.us/img827/6803/pp16days.jpg


----------



## fifi-folle

Lady K that'll go with time and exercise, mine is sooo much larger than that. It's like a full on flap, it's hideous, but I've had 2 sections and was overweight anyway. Trying to watch what I eat and walk more. Unfortunately I am starving all the time through BFing, anyone else finding this??

DD is 1 month old today - can't believe it!


----------



## dizzydoll

Congrats Kate and cheshire :) 

Fifi I think a parenting thread would be a great idea :)

I've started a parenting journal with my birth story in the first post and a wee pic of the little miss :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/1349323-dizzy-caoimhe.html

I've taken pics of me at one week pp but daren't share haha :) It's not too pretty at all, very much jelly belly. I've not weighed myself yet, afraid of what I'll see!


----------



## fifi-folle

Parenting thread is here


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi All. 

Sorry i havnt been on for a while to say i have been busy wud b a understatment haha. Bit of a long story but i will update my birth storey later on today. But my YELLOW but turned out to be BLUE and i gave birth via emergancy c-section on 18th October 2012 i had a amazing lil boy weighted in at 9lbs 12.5oz and we names him Joshiem Miah 

Hope every1 is well x


----------



## fifi-folle

congratulations suzanne!


----------



## Lady-K

Congratulations!


----------



## Leikela

fifi-folle said:


> Lady K that'll go with time and exercise, mine is sooo much larger than that. It's like a full on flap, it's hideous, but I've had 2 sections and was overweight anyway. Trying to watch what I eat and walk more. Unfortunately I am starving all the time through BFing, anyone else finding this??
> 
> DD is 1 month old today - can't believe it!

Agreed Lady K. Your flap isn't bad at all! Fifi-- mine is a full on flap as well. HIDEOUS!! LOL I know with some weight loss it will reduce. I just hope the skin isn't stretched out to the point where it won't receed right.



Ladybug2009 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Sorry i havnt been on for a while to say i have been busy wud b a understatment haha. Bit of a long story but i will update my birth storey later on today. But my YELLOW but turned out to be BLUE and i gave birth via emergancy c-section on 18th October 2012 i had a amazing lil boy weighted in at 9lbs 12.5oz and we names him Joshiem Miah
> 
> Hope every1 is well x

Congrats Lady Bug!! :)


----------



## lindblum

congrats ladybug!

hope everyone else is well and enjoying their LO's :)


----------



## maidelyn

Congrats Ladybug! Am I the only one left then? :(


----------



## lindblum

maidelyn - how are you? are you waiting it out or going for induction? x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I couldn't imagine still being pregnant. You are a strong gal Madelyn. My baby has now exceeded what her brother weighed at birth, and by a whole 8 oz, lol. She is growing well, on par with an average sized baby girl (59th percentile).
Hope everyone's little gems are well :)


----------



## maidelyn

lol there's no choice in being strong Hopeful, kinda stuck with it :(
Induction is booked for saturday Lindblum, originally I was all about waiting it out but my baby is so lazy he barely moves so I'd be freaking out constantly and I can't have my nice natural waterbirth in the MLU once I hit 42wks plus I don't think I could ever forgive myself if something happened after 42wks....
Also OH is desperate for baby to be born and doing my head in!!


----------



## mel9996

Took madalynn to her one month appt. She now weighs 10 lbs 10 oz and 22.5 inches long. She is gaining weight great. She got her 2nd Hep B shot and it made me cry and want to punch the nurse!! She cried big crocodile tears! I'm still breastfeeding and its going well except i had a clogged duct but i cleared that up so all back to normal. She is staying awake more during the day and sleeping in 3 hr runs at night. We r still cosleeping. She smiles more n more every day. Hope every one and their LOs r doing well! 

Congrats to the new mamas and good luck to the ladies still waiting to pop!!! Can't wait to hear the news!!


----------



## cheshire

Hi all. Congratulations Suzanne. Hope it all goes well Maidelyn. I am super busy and Lucas is busy growing a few more chins, he is my little fat boy :)
His big brother has a cold and managed to sneeze all over Lucas, so much for breastmilk immunity because he is now snuffly too. Not great when you're only 13 days old. I guess that is part of having a toddler and a newborn! At least he is still feeding and no fever.
Hope everyone is well and looking forward to your update Maidelyn x


----------



## mel9996

I know what u mean about the sickness!! Her sister went to her aunts house for the wkend n brought back a nasty sickness n i got it i thought since i was breastfeeding she wouldnt get because i was breastfeeding...nope..so this is the 2nd time she has been sick n shes not even 2 mths old. Hope ur lil one feels better soon.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Ladies! I was apart of this thread but I had a MC. I concieved again and am now expecting in January. Also wanted to share that Madrid98 (started this thread) she is also expecting in February. :)


----------



## lindblum

Leinzlove said:


> Congrats Ladies! I was apart of this thread but I had a MC. I concieved again and am now expecting in January. Also wanted to share that Madrid98 (started this thread) she is also expecting in February. :)

congrats to you both!


----------



## fifi-folle

Leinzlove said:


> Congrats Ladies! I was apart of this thread but I had a MC. I concieved again and am now expecting in January. Also wanted to share that Madrid98 (started this thread) she is also expecting in February. :)

That's brilliant! So pleased for you both! :thumbup:


----------



## mel9996

Congrats leinzlove and madrid!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Leinzlove said:


> Congrats Ladies! I was apart of this thread but I had a MC. I concieved again and am now expecting in January. Also wanted to share that Madrid98 (started this thread) she is also expecting in February. :)

Congrats to both you ladies. Hope to hear the wonderful news of you babies coming in the new year!


----------



## Leikela

Congrats to you both Leinzlove and Madrid! That is wonderful news! :)


----------



## mel9996

Just wanted to drop in and say hello. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Leikela

Hi Mel! How are you doing? How is the little one doing? I cannot believe our babies are almost at the 9 month age!! My Kayla is sitting up on her own and is crawling/scooting backwards. Hopefully she will be crawling forward soon! :) 

I hope everyone else is doing well! Post if you can! :)


----------



## mel9996

Hey leikela! Our babies r growing so fast its scary! Maddy crawls and furniture walks now. Shes stood by herself for a brief second but no steps yet. She has 6 teeth and is so over puree lol I still breastfeed her and she eats some finger food now.


----------



## Leikela

Hi Mel! Good for Maddy! Sounds like she is really coming along!! :) Kayla has 4 teeth and her canines are visable but not all the way in yet. Kayla is still liking her puree but has started sucking her bath water off her hands so I think it is sippy cup time! :)


----------



## lindblum

Happy first birthday to all the october babies, hope you all had great first birthdays for your little ones! x


----------



## fifi-folle

Indeed - happy birthday to all the little ones! It has been a very fast, busy year for us! 
DD is walking and talking now. Still BFing and cosleeping. Only 6 teeth though, I'm sure DS had more by now!


----------



## Leikela

It is so great to hear from some of you ladies! Glad to hear all is going well! Kayla isn't walking yet but is pulling up and cruising all around. She says Mama, Dada, and Uh Oh. I am totally loving being a Mommy! Here is a pic from her 1st birthday. How time flies!!
 



Attached Files:







smiles.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1









selfie.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------

